# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κουλούρες για Φορτία

## pez

Α. Πριν την Αιτία
 

1. Μετρήσεις : Τυπική Συμπεριφορά Οποιουδήποτε Φορτίου Ωμικού DC 

Χαίρετε. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, ό,τι ακολουθεί ας εκληφθεί, σας 
παρακαλώ, ως τυπική "συμπεριφορά" συναρτήσει της συχνότητας 
οποιουδήποτε μετρούμενου φορτίου, δηλαδή με  οποιαδήποτε ωμική 
ονομαστική τιμή DC : εδώ 50 Ω DC - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος






[Fig. 9, RADIOENGINEERING, VOL. 16, NO. 1, APRIL 2007, p. 7]
07_02_01_08.pdf - 352.972 bytes


2. Κυκλωματικά Απρόβλεπτα 

[#22] *liat :* Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητέ μου για την ευγενική 
διευκρίνισή σας, και σας τιμά βεβαίως η ειλικρινής δήλωσή σας, 
αλλά σας διαβεβαιώ πως δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα μιας από μέρους 
σας απαξίωσης ενόσω έχει ήδη εκδηλωθεί "αυτόματα" μια δική μου 
αντίδραση μπροστά στο σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο κάποιας αποθαρρυντικής,  
μέχρις ολοκληρωτικής απογοητεύσεως, πλην όμως : άνευ ουδενός 
λόγου, "αποτυχίας". Διότι "τι βασικά μας λέει" αυτό το σχήμα;



Μας επιβεβαιώνει πειραματικά, δηλαδή αδιαμφισβήτητα, την 
 κυκλωματικά απρόβλεπτη "μεγάλη" απόκλιση της μετρούμενης τιμής 
της σύνθετης αντίστασης (R, X) ενός φορτίου από την ονομαστική 
του τιμή - ακόμα και για το, ίσως πιο "απλό", φορτίο, όπως 
είναι αυτό  εδώ το, ονομαστικά ωμικό, φορτίο των 50 Ω DC, κι 
όπως αυτό απεικονίζεται στο εν λόγω σχήμα ως μία οριζόντιος 
ευθεία στο ύψος των 50 Ω - όταν αυξάνει η συχνότητα της τάσης 
τροφοδοσίας του. Οπότε; Οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις "προσοχή" 
στις κυκλωματικές εξηγήσεις σχετικών αποριών . Μπορεί να μην 
εφαρμόζουν καθόλου. Όμως καλύτερα ας μελετήσω πιο προσεκτικά 
το τι έχει ακριβώς ειπωθεί μέχρις εδώ κι αν βρω κάποιο σημείο 
για το οποίο θα νομίσω πως έχω να συνεισφέρω κάτι το θετικό, 
δεν θα διστάσω να το πράξω - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος


3. Όταν "Δείχνει" η Γέφυρα 

= [#25] : *p.gabr* : "... η γέφυρα σου δείχνει ..." : Πάρα πολύ 
ενδιαφέρον, καθότι η γέφυρα είναι κατασκευασμένη βάσει 
σχεδιασμού "με μαθηματικά" που θεωρούν γραμμές μεταφοράς "χωρίς 
απώλειες", κι έτσι αυτή είναι "καταδικασμένη" "να δείχνει"
 - ναι, πράγματι, ορθότερα : "να δείχνει", παρά "να μετρά" - 
αποκλειστικά και μόνον όταν συνδέεται σε τμήματα γραμμών 
μεταφοράς "που εισάγουν" "αμελητέες"  συνολικές απώλειες - 
Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 


4. Παρατηρήσεις - Σημειώσεις

= [#1] : *liat* : 1/3 : "... Υποτίθεται ότι με το εικονικό 
φορτίο "συντονίζει" σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων..." : [#28], 
αλλά με μια διόρθωση στο κείμενο αντί : "στο ύψος των 50 Ω" το 
ορθόν : "στο αριστερό ύψος των R = 50 Ω και στο δεξιό ύψος των 
X = 0 Ω" | 2/3 : "... η ένδειξη των στασίμων στη γέφυρα ... 
είναι μηδενική, ενώ με το εικονικό φορτίο ... έχω  μια πολύ μικρή 
ένδειξη. Είναι λογικό αυτό ... " : [#25] : *p.gabr* , [#41] 
| 3/3 : "... Υπάρχει πρόβλημα που είναι εκτός κάποιου κουτιού ..." 
: Χμ, ενδιαφέρον. Οι συνέπειες μπορούν, ίσως, να καταδειχθούν με 
την σύγκριση των μορφών  που έχουν οι τυπικές ταινίες-λωρίδες των 
επιστημονικών μετρήσεων που φαίνονται στις κατωτέρω δύο "οριακές"
περιπτώσεις Φορτίων : Αντίσταση ως "Κλειστό" Φορτίο και Κεραία ως 
"Ανοικτό" Φορτίο :

 

[Fig. 9, Fig. 12, RADIOENGINEERING, VOL. 16, NO. 1, APRIL 2007, p. 7]
07_02_01_08.pdf - 352.972 bytes

(Α) Αριστερά : "Κλειστό" Φορτίο : Σκοπίμως το φορτίο (μια 
αντίσταση 50 Ω DC "μέσα στο κουτί") είναι "επιμελώς" κλεισμένο 
σε "οργανωμένο" ΗΜ περιβάλλον : ένας πανταχόθεν κλειστός ΗΜ 
θωρακισμένος χώρος, άρα το φορτίο ευρίσκετο σε συγκεκριμένο, 
κλειστό, εσωτερικό, ΗΜ περιβάλλον, κι έτσι οι επιστημονικές 
μετρήσεις έγιναν σε προστατευμένο, ελεγχόμενο ΗΜ περιβάλλον, 
οπότε στο γεγονός αυτό μπορεί ίσως να αποδοθεί και η εμφάνιση 
που έχουν οι ταινίες-λωρίδες των μετρήσεων που είναι μάλλον 
"λείες", "ομαλές", "ευσταθείς", "αδιατάρακτες", όθεν, ευλόγως 
μπορεί να αναμένει κανείς : επαναληψιμότητα των μετρουμένων 
διαστημάτων τιμών (R, X), ανεξαρτησία από το εξωτερικό ΗΜ 
περιβάλλον, με δυο λόγια : ελεγχόμενα σταθερό, εξωτερικά 
αδιατάρακτο, "Κλειστό" Φορτίο -- (Β) Δεξιά : "Ανοικτό" Φορτίο : 
Σκοπίμως το φορτίο (μια, εξεπίτηδες πρόχειρα κατασκευασμένη 
"Ground-Plane" κεραία "έξω απ' το κουτί" αλλά μέσα την αίθουσα 
του εργαστηρίου, κι έτσι ώστε να κρέμεται από το ταβάνι του με 
πετονιά, να περιβάλλεται από διάφορα ετερόκλητα ΗΜ αντικείμενα, 
και να βρίσκεται δίπλα στο εξωτερικό μεταλλικό τοίχωμα του 
συγκεκριμένου αυτού ανηχωικού θαλάμου) είναι "επιμελώς 
ατημέλητα" εκτεθειμένο σε "ανοργάνωτο" ΗΜ περιβάλλον : ένας 
πανταχόθεν ανοικτός ΗΜ αθωράκιστος χώρος, άρα το φορτίο 
ευρίσκετο σε τυχαίο, ανοικτό, εξωτερικό, ΗΜ περιβάλλον, κι  έτσι 
οι επιστημονικές μετρήσεις έγιναν σε απροστάτευτο, ανεξέλεγκτο 
ΗΜ περιβάλλον, οπότε στο γεγονός αυτό μπορεί, ίσως, να αποδοθεί 
και η εμφάνιση που έχουν οι ταινίες-λωρίδες των επιστημονικών 
μετρήσεων που είναι μάλλον "τραχείς", "ανώμαλες", "ασταθείς", 
"διαταραγμένες", όθεν, ευλόγως πρέπει να αναμένει κανείς : 
ανεπαναληψιμότητα των μετρουμένων διαστημάτων τιμών (R, X), 
εξάρτηση από το ΗΜ περιβάλλον, με δυο λόγια : ανεξέλεγκτα 
ευμετάβλητο, εξωτερικά διαταράξιμο, "Ανοικτό" Φορτίο -
Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 


Β. Η Αιτία

5. p.gabr

Παλαιότερα σε ένα θέμα "Γραμμές μεταφοράς " είχα αναλύσει το πως 
ένα μεγάλο ομοαξονική καλώδιο, γίνεται από μόνο του ένα καλό 
φορτίου 

Με την βοήθεια του προγράμματος που εκει  παραθέτω ,μπορούν να το 
διαπιστώσουν ολοι 
Λίγο προσοχή θέλει και παιχνίδι και θα καταλάβουν πολλά όσοι 
ενδιαφερθούν 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66574&page=5

----------

WIZARD (12-05-15)

----------


## pez

[#1]:

Β. Η Αιτία

5. p.gabr

Παλαιότερα σε ένα θέμα "Γραμμές μεταφοράς " είχα αναλύσει το πως 
ένα μεγάλο ομοαξονική καλώδιο, γίνεται από μόνο του ένα καλό 
φορτίου 

Με την βοήθεια του προγράμματος που εκει  παραθέτω ,μπορούν να το 
διαπιστώσουν ολοι 
Λίγο προσοχή θέλει και παιχνίδι και θα καταλάβουν πολλά όσοι 
ενδιαφερθούν 

 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574&page=5


Γ. Μετά την Αιτία

6. Κουλούρες για Φορτία

= [#44] : 27-04-15, 07:41 : p.gabr : "... θα καταλάβουν πολλά 
όσοι ενδιαφερθούν ..."

- Υπενθυμίζω: +1 ήδη : ) Λοιπόν: "κατάλαβα" σημαίνει "σχημάτισα 
εικόνα", μάς δίδαξε, την yin και εμένα, πρόπερσι ο Καθηγητής 
Αθανάσιος Τζουβάρας [>], κι έτσι, ενώ "σχηματίσαμε εικόνα" για 
το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το ζήτημα είναι αν τελικά θα μπορέσουμε να 
την "δείξουμε" την "εικόνα" αυτή... = Και πού είναι το πρόβλημα; 
- Στο πλήθος των πραγματικών ποσοτήτων/μεγεθών/μεταβλητών που 
"εμπλέκονται" - πραγματικά, παρά εμφανίζονται "απλά" - στην 
θεμελιώδη πρακτική εξίσωση εφαρμογής της θεωρίας των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς: 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= 

.= [.ZΤ./.Z0 .+ .tanh(.γL)]./[1 .+ (.ZT./.Z0).tanh(.γL)] : (0)

όπου κάθε τελεία "." ακριβώς μπροστά από ένα σύμβολο σημαίνει: 
"Προσοχή! Η μεταβλητή ή η πράξη ή ισότητα που ακολουθεί είναι 
Μιγαδική", κι οι "δείκτες" "in" , "Τ" σημαίνουν: "εισόδου" , 
"τερματισμού". = Ωχ, τώρα πάλι, "τρεχαγύρευε"... "Μιγαδικές"... 
- Ναι. "Τρεχαγύρευε", αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ πια, αφού καθετί 
ένα 1 το "μιγαδικό" συμβολίζει δύο 2 από τα "συνηθισμένα", τα 
πραγματικά, τα αντίστοιχά του. Έτσι, μετράμε :

2 : .Ζin = Rin .+ j Xin : Rin , Xin 
2 : .Z0  = R0 .+ j X0 : R0 , X0
2 :  .ΖΤ   = RT   .+ j XT  : RT  , XT 
 2 : .γ    = α .+ j β
 1 :  L 

το όλον : εννέα 9. Είναι "πολλές". = Οπότε; - Οπότε πρέπει "να 
βάλουμε μια σειρά". = Πώς; - Χμ... Για να δούμε πρώτα τι 
συγκεκριμένα θέλουμε εδώ, όταν πάμε να εφαρμόσουμε την 
"κουλούρα" σαν φορτίο. Λοιπόν, εδώ, μόλις αποφασίσουμε ποια 
"γνωστή" γραμμή μεταφοράς ΓΜ θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, οι τέσσερις 4, 
από τις εννέα 9 μεταβλητές : R0 , X0 , α,  β : παίρνουν 
 "δεδομένες"[*] τιμές, από τα "τα χαρακτηριστικά" της "γνωστής" 
ΓΜ : αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει "γνωστή" ΓΜ : οι τιμές για τις 
τέσσερις 4 αυτές μεταβλητές είναι"δεδομένες"[*] κι έτσι παύουν 
να είναι μεταβλητές στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημά μας. Τώρα, από τις 
υπόλοιπες 5 που απομένουν, οι δύο 2 μεταβλητές : Rin , Xin είναι 
αυτές οι "άγνωστες", οι "εξαρτημένες", που θα υπολογίζονται από 
τις όποιες άλλες μεταβλητές, τις "ανεξάρτητες" μεταβλητές του 
συγκεκριμένου προβλήματός μας, μέσω των δύο 2 εξισώσεων : (0)
= Ποιων δύο 2 εξισώσεων (0); Μία 1 είναι εκεί... - Ναι, πράγματι
μία φαίνεται να είναι, αλλά όπως είπαμε παραπάνω επειδή το ένα 1
"ίσον" : "=" έχει μια τελεία μπροστά του, αυτό είναι "μιγαδικό", 
οπότε "μετράει" για δύο 2 πραγματικά "ίσα", δηλαδή δύο 2 
σχέσεις, μία 1 για το Rin και μια 1 για το Χin. = Σαν να 
"μπερδεύεται το πράγμα" χωρίς λόγο... Γιατί από την αρχή δεν τις
τις γράφαμε αυτές τις δύο 2, "να τελειώναμε"; - Διότι, αυτές οι 
δύο 2 ναι πράγματι θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν αλλά είναι πιο 
μπερδεμένες από αυτήν που γράψαμε = Γιατί; - Λόγω των μιγαδικών
πολλαπλασιασμών και των μιγαδικών διαιρέσεων που δίνουν ήδη 
"μπερδεμένα" πραγματικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε, όταν εμφανίζεται 
μια τέτοια πράξη μέσα σε μια 1 μιγαδική σχέση, όπως δηλαδή 
γίνεται εδώ, αυξάνεται η πολυπλοκότητα της μορφής των 
αντίστοιχων δύο 2 πραγματικών σχέσεων. Για αυτό και μόνον για 
αυτό. = Ώωχούού... Και τώρα τι γίνεται; - Τώρα, δηλαδή στο 
επόμενο μήνυμα, θα δώσουμε "ζωγραφιές" με τις οποίες ελπίζουμε 
πως θα τα καταφέρουμε να δείξουμε "εικόνες" από το συγκεκριμένο 
θέμα - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ :
Ξεχαστήκαμε, κι έχουμε μείνει στο μέτρημα, όπου από τις πέντε 5
μεταβλητές βγάζουμε τις δύο 2 εξαρτημένες κι έτσι μας έχουν 
απομείνει "μόνον" οι τρεις : RT , XT , L  

* "δεδομένες" - Προσθήκη : 1 Μαΐου 2015 ~ 12:00_ -_ αντί : 
δεδομένες, όπως μέχρι στιγμής ήταν στο κείμενο_ -_ Απαιτούνται 
οπωσδήποτε διευκρινίσεις, οι οποίες είναι μάλλον μακρές, οπότε, 
για να προλάβουμε τον χρόνο που το forum κλείνει την δυνατότητα 
για "Επεξεργασία Μηνύματος", θα τις παραθέσουμε σε ξεχωριστό 
μήνυμα, παρακάτω.


7. Κουλούρες για Φορτία

[#84]  : Σκεπτόμαστε ότι για να πάρουμε μια "κουλούρα" ως καθαυτό 
φορτίο,  αυτό σημαίνει πως στο άλλο άκρο/τέρμα/έξοδο δεν θα πάμε 
να βάλουμε και άλλο,  επί πλέον, φορτίο, διότι τότε τι την θα την 
θέλαμε την "κουλούρα". Άρα, το  άλλο άκρο θα το αφήσουμε ανοικτό 
: (Α) ή το πολύ-πολύ να σκαρώσουμε εκεί  κανένα "μη-ακτινοβολούν" 
βραχυκύκλωμα : (Β), και τίποτα άλλο. Επειδή όμως  στην (Α) 
περίπτωση το λεγόμενο "ανοικτοκύκλωμα" είναι μάλλον κάτι τι το  
ασαφές, καθότι αν αφήσουμε "απλώς ανοικτή" την έξοδο - και τι  
άλλο άραγε μπορούμε να κάνουμε  όταν δεν έχουμε την "δυνατότητα" 
: ) να προμηθευτούμε ένα από εκείνα που τα  διαφημίζουν σαν 
"ανοικτοκυκλώματα"; - τότε θα έχουμε: (1) σίγουρα  ανεπιθύμητη 
διαρροή, λόγω του  λεγομένου : "επιδερμικού φαινομένου", στην 
εξωτερική επιφάνεια του  εξωτερικού αγωγού 
- 
ή μάλλον καλύτερα του μπλεντάζ, γιατί αλλιώς τι  "κουλούρα" θα 
μπορούσαμε να έχουμε, οπότε, με την ευκαιρία αυτή να προσθέσουμε 
 εδώ αυτό που ενώ το ξεκινήσαμε να το λέμε, στο προηγούμενο 
μήνυμα  [#84], όταν  αναφέραμε για εφαρμογή της θεωρίας των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς, αλλά  το ξεχάσαμε, πως δηλαδή για 
να είναι μια τέτοια εφαρμογή δυνατή θα πρέπει η  γραμμή μεταφοράς 
να είναι ευθύγραμμη, χωρίς καμιά "κούρμπα", γεγονός δηλαδή που  
έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με τις πολλαπλές, εσωτερικές, "ΗΜ 
συνέπειες", που  θα επιφέρουν, αναπόφευκτα, οι πολλαπλές 
"κούρμπες" που συνιστούν μια  "κουλούρα", οπότε ίσως θα ήταν 
πράγματι καλύτερα να μην θυμόσασταν πως το  είχαμε ξεχάσει το 
γεγονός αυτό, που συνιστά την "Μεγάλη" μας "Σιωπηρά  Υπόθεση" : ) 
-
και (2) επίδραση από ένα εξωτερικό, λίγο-πολύ  απροσδιόριστο, ΗΜ 
περιβάλλον, ανάλογη προς εκείνη που περιγράψαμε στο μήνυμα  [#43]. 
Πέραν όμως αυτών, η ίδια η  μαθηματική περιγραφή της σύνθετης 
αντίστασης του σαφούς, "ιδανικού",  "ανοικτοκυκλώματος είναι κι 
αυτή "κάπως" προβληματική, αφού σημαίνει : ή RT : +οο ή ΧΤ : -οο 
είτε ΧΤ : +οο , κι αυτά τα "άπειρα" δεν είναι βέβαια "τιμές",  
"πεπερασμένοι", συνηθισμένοι αριθμοί, για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε 
αμέσως τις συνηθισμένες πράξεις, πράγμα δηλαδή που απαιτεί 
"γενικεύσεις", κάτι όμως που "δεν είναι της ώρας" (για  αυτό 
είναι που συνήθως  καταφεύγουμε στην αγωγιμότητά του : .Υ .= 
1./.Ζ .= G .+ j B , οπότε είναι  τότε "σίγουρα" για αυτό G = 0 
και Β = 0 - αλλά ας μην το παρατραβήξουμε άλλο  το θέμα αυτό). 
Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, λοιπόν, θα ξεκινήσουμε με την (Β) 
 περίπτωση, με το σαφές, "ιδανικό", "μη-ακτινοβολούν" 
βραχυκύκλωμα, για το οποίο "σίγουρα" θα έχουμε RT = 0 και 
ΧΤ = 0, και θα αφήσουμε για το  τέλος την (Α) περίπτωση, με το
"ανοικτοκύκλωμα". Όμως. Όλα αυτά σημαίνουν πως,  από τις 
εναπομείνασες 3 μεταβλητές, έχουμε άλλες δυο 2 μεταβλητές, τις :
RT , XT να παίρνουν, ως ζεύγος, οπωσδήποτε σταθερές τιμές, ή 
έστω "τιμές",  στις, όπως λογικά αποφασίσαμε, μοναδικές δύο 2 
περιπτώσεις (Α) και (Β) όπου  μπορεί να έχει πρακτικό νόημα το
συγκεκριμένο θέμα, για την μελέτη  του οποίου απομένει πλέον 
μόνον μία 1 μεταβλητή, ως  ανεξάρτητη, η L : το μήκος της 
"κουλούρας". Πράγματι. Διότι έχουμε  να κάνουμε με "κουλούρες" 
καλωδίων με διάφορα μήκη και θα θέλαμε να δούμε πόσο καλώδιο 
θα  ήταν "καλό" να έχει η "κουλούρα" ή πόσο να αφήσουμε στην 
"κουλούρα", έτσι ώστε να  είναι ένα "αποτελεσματικό" dummy load -
 Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ : Λόγω της 
απρόβλεπτα μεγάλης έκτασης του κειμένου αυτού του μηνύματος, η 
πρακτική συνέχεια, που βασίζεται στην χρήση του αξιοπρεπούς, 
όπως εμφανίζεται, freeware : [TLDetails] του Dan Maguire, AC6LA, 
το οποίο μάς συνέστησε ο p.gabr, στην παραπομπή του [#44] : 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66574&page=2

----------


## pez

8. Κουλούρες για Φορτία

[#87] : Πριν προχωρήσουμε όμως  στην εφαρμογή του [TLDetails], 
να  ξεκαθαρίσουμε πως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας έχει θεωρητική 
λύση. Πράγματι.  Πρώτα στην περίπτωση (Β) : βραχυκυκλώματος : 
RT = 0 και ΧΤ = 0 ή .ΖΤ = 0 .+ j 0 = .0,  οπότε ο θεμελιώδης 
τύπος (0) [#84]
-
που παραλείψαμε  να πούμε, ως οφείλαμε, ότι  η σχέση (0), 
προέρχεται  από την προσιτή, τόσο από θεωρητικής, όσο και από 
πρακτικής σκοπιάς,  κλασσική, εξαιρετική, μονογραφία του Robert 
A. Chipman: "Schaum's Outline of  Theory and Problems of 
Transmission Lines", McGraw-Hill, 1968, p. 130, :  (7.18) όπως 
επίσης αναβάλαμε, παρά ξεχάσαμε, να σχολιάσουμε γενικά :  τόσο 
τις πράξεις της διαίρεσης που εμφανίζονται στον τύπο (0),  
αναφορικά με την δυνατότητα μηδενισμού των παρονομαστών τους, 
όσο και  την δυνατότητα απειρισμού -ή- απροσδιοριστίας της 
συνάρτησης .tanh(.γ L) , η  οποία είναι γνωστή με το όνομα : 
"υπερβολική εφαπτομένη", δύο πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα 
ζητήματα, όχι "ακαδημαϊκής", όπως ίσως  θα νομιστεί, αλλά 
εντελώς πρακτικής σημασίας  
-
απλοποιείται: 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= [.0 .+ .tanh(.γ L)]./[1 .+ (.0).tanh(.γ L)] => 

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= .tanh(.γ  L)] ή τελικά:

.Ζin .= .Ζ0 .tanh(.γ  L)] :  (Β)

αλλά και στην περίπτωση (Α) :  "ανοικτοκυκλώματος", οπότε πριν 
την εξετάσουμε, τροποποιούμε τεχνηέντως την  μορφή της (0), 
διαιρώντας τον αριθμητή και τον παρονομαστή του δεξιού  μέρους 
με .ΖΤ, και θέτοντας, όπως είπαμε, όπου 1./.ΖΤ το .ΥΤ [#84], 
ως  εξής:

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .=  

.= [1/.Z0  .+ .YT .tanh(.γL)]/[.YT .+ (1/.Z0).tanh(.γL)]

και  τώρα, όπως επίσης είπαμε, .ΥΤ = .0 , οπότε παίρνουμε τον 
απλοποιημένο  τύπο:

.Ζin./.Ζ0 .= 1./.tanh(.γ  L) 

ή χρησιμοποιώντας την συνάρτηση που είναι γνωστή  με το 
όνομα "υπερβολική συνεφαπτομένη" : .coth(.γ L) , που είναι ίση
με  την 1./.tanh(.γ L) , τελικά:

.Ζin .=  .Z0 .coth(.γ L) : (A)

Όθεν, το  αρχικό μας πρόβλημά ανάγεται στην εφαρμογή των γνωστών 
αυτών συναρτήσεων,  και έτσι κάπου εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε 
τελειώσει, αν βέβαια ήταν αυτός ο  σκοπός μας, με μια παραπομπή 
"στην βιβλιογραφία", όπως  λένε, και "να τελειώνουμε". Ο σκοπός 
μας όμως δεν ήταν αυτός.  Ο σκοπός μας ήταν να επιχειρήσουμε να 
δείξουμε με "ζωγραφιές" τις "εικόνες"  που εμείς "σχηματίσαμε", 
οπότε και συνεχίζουμε κρατώντας βέβαια ως "πολύτιμη  εφεδρεία" 
τις (Β) και (Α) - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος
 
9. p.gabr

Στο σημείο αυτό της  ανάλυσης σας να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο θα είναι 
το αποτέλεσμα και εάν το τέλος  της κουλουρας ήταν βραχυκυκλωμενη
Η μόνη διαφορά στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι  ότι η πηγή θα βλέπει με 
180 μοίρες διαφορετικά το προσπίπτων προς το  ανακλωμενο σήμα. 

Η κατανοηση της αυτων έχει μια εφαρμογή .Θα μπορούσε  κάποιος σε 
μια γραμμή μεγάλου μήκους, με τα κατάλληλα όργανα ,να εντοπίσει 
 το σημείο που υπάρχει τυχον βραχυκύκλωμα 
Εφαρμογή παρομοια που  χρησιμοποιειται πλέον στις οπτικές ίνες ,
για τον εντοπισμό του σημείου  θραύσης

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[#97] -> [#98] : Σημείωση - Στο εξής μόνον στην συζήτηση αυτή :
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

10. 180[ο] - Εφαρμογές - Οπτικές Ίνες 

- [#89] : p.gabr : Ναι,  σωστά για τις 180 μοίρες. Με 
προλαβαίνετε : ) Δεν θα χάσω όμως κι εγώ την  ευκαιρία αυτή για 
να μην επιχειρήσω να παρακινήσω την σχετική, αν όχι  μελέτη, 
τουλάχιστον ενασχόληση, υποδεικνύοντας πως αυτά τα νούμερα  
εκφράζονται "πλεονεκτηματικά" με μιγαδικούς αριθμούς για τον, 
καλύτερα :  εν γένει μιγαδικό, συντελεστή  ανάκλασης του φορτίου 
τερματισμού, που εδώ θα είναι : -1 + j 0 ή 1/_π ή  1.exp(j π) ή 
1/_+180[ο] για το  "ιδανικό" Βραχυκύκλωμα, και +1 + j 0 ή 1/_0 ή 
1.exp(j 0) ή 1/_0[ο] για το "ιδανικό"  Ανοικτοκύκλωμα. Και 
επίσης, "της ευκαιρίας αυτής δοθείσης", να πω πως  "το σκέφτηκα 
το πράγμα" και κατέληξα να υποθέτω ότι τα "ανάποδα μαγκουράκια"  
του μηνύματός σας [#85] είναι η, κατά την  ταπεινή μου γνώμη : 
επιτυχημένη, εικόνα - να την και την "εικόνα" : ) που  λέγαμε - 
του "j", οπότε, είτε σωστά είτε όχι : "υιοθετείται" : ) Τέλος,  
σωστά και για την εφαρμογή, που καθόλου δεν την είχα σκεφτεί 
έτσι.  Ωραία. Ναι, πράγματι, θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει και για 
έναν τέτοιο σκοπό η  εφαρμογή αυτή - ορθότερα : "ανάλυση της 
συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής" -  της συχνοτικής ανάλυσης, αν και έχω 
πάντως την εντύπωση ότι οι πρακτικές  εφαρμογές για τις οπτικές 
ίνες που αναφέρατε χρησιμοποιούν όχι ημιτονοειδή  σήματα αλλά 
παλμικά, οπότε και οι αντίστοιχες κατασκευές των οργάνων  
μέτρησης θα στηρίζονται καλύτερα σε μια ανάλυση μάλλον όχι 
συχνοτική αλλά χρονική -  Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

11. SRF 

- Αρχικό  μήνυμα από p.gabr >> "... Η  κατανοηση της αυτων έχει μια 
εφαρμογή .Θα μπορούσε κάποιος σε μια γραμμή μεγάλου  μήκους, με 
τα κατάλληλα όργανα ,να εντοπίσει το σημείο που υπάρχει τυχον  
βραχυκύκλωμα... "

- Αρχικό μήνυμα από pez >> " ... Τέλος, σωστά και για την εφαρμογή, 
που καθόλου  δεν την είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Ωραία. Ναι, πράγματι, θα 
μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει  και για έναν τέτοιο σκοπό η εφαρμογή αυτή 
- ορθότερα : "ανάλυση της  συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής" - της 
συχνοτικής ανάλυσης ..."  

http://www.anritsu.com/en-US/Product...cts/S332E.aspx

o Standard  
o Cable and Antenna Analyzer: 2 MHz β 4 GH
 o Spectrum Analyzer: 9 kHz β 4 GHz
o Return Loss, Cable Loss, VSWR, Distance-To-Fault, 
o Smith Chart, 1-Port Phase
o Intuitive menu-driven touch screen user interface
o USB connectivity, built-in touch screen  keyboard 

12. = Δηλαδή : Τεχνολογική Υστέρηση; - Ναι. = Και Τι Μπορεί Να Γίνει;                 

-  [#91] : SRF : Καλά, εντάξει, σωστά,  αλλά δεν έχουμε καθόλου
πια ψευδαισθήσεις, γνωρίζουμε, δηλαδή, πάρα πολύ καλά  πως
"τεχνολογικά" η κατάσταση, αν ποτέ είχαμε, για να μην πω 
"κάποιον"  έλεγχο, ας πω καλύτερα μια-κάποια "εποπτεία", μας έχει 
"ξεφύγει". Εντελώς =  Δηλαδή : Τεχνολογική Υστέρηση; - Ναι. = Και 
τι μπορεί να γίνει; - Χμ, κι  όμως μάς απομένει και σε μας να 
κάνουμε κάτι. Μπορούμε να αξιολογούμε  επιστημονικώς πρακτικά τις 
ολοένα και πιο καταπληκτικές αυτές, τις τα πολλά  ή μήπως "Τα Όλα" 
: ) υποσχόμενες  μετρήσεις. Κάτι βέβαια που τώρα γνωρίζουμε επίσης 
πολύ καλά πια, πως δεν θα  μπορεί πάντα να γίνεται "επιστημονικά" 
αποδεκτό ασμένως : ) όπως π.χ. φαίνεται αμέσως από την εξαιρετικά  
αποκαλυπτική συζήτηση εδώ:

Agilent Discussion Forums
Board index  
Agilent RF & Microwave Network Analyzer Forum 
Applications (network  analyzers):

1 : Systematic Uncerainties in VNA  Measurements

2 : Antenna Impedance and Pattern  Uncertainties

όπου αν και το πρώτο URL : 1 είναι ένα  screen capture, και στο 
δεύτερο URL : 2 τα links δεν παίζουν όλα, συμπέρασμα  βγαίνει, 
και μάλιστα "αβιάστως" : ) = Και τι μπορεί, τελικά, να σημαίνουν  
όλα αυτά; = Πως Έχουμε Δίκιο : Πως Αυτό, Ναι, Πράγματι, Μπορεί 
Να Γίνει : ) - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

13. Απαραίτητη Διευκρίνιση                 

- Ξανασκέφτηκα το περιεχόμενο των [#89] και [#91] και νομίζω πως 
θα ήταν χρήσιμο όπως, προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων, να "δηλώσω" 
: ) τώρα, όσο πιο ξεκάθαρα μπορώ, τι ακριβώς επιχειρούμε να 
κάνουμε εδώ. Λοιπόν. Εδώ προσπαθούμε να δούμε αν και κατά πόσον 
θα αποδειχθεί δυνατή/εφικτή/αποδοτική/επιτυχής μια απόπειρα 
"κατάδειξης" του δικού μας "σχηματισμού εικόνας" [#84], για την 
συγκεκριμένη πρακτική εφαρμογή : "Κουλούρες για Φορτία". Ναι, 
εντάξει. Αυτή το εγχείρημα θα μπορούσε ίσως να χαρακτηρισθεί : 
[#89] και ως μια : 

δική μας ανάλυση της ειδικής - κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, για να μην 
πω βεβαιότητα : ) , υπαρκτής, ως χρονικώς προηγηθείσης, "ξένης" 
- ειδικής θεωρητικής εφαρμογής : "τερματισμός με Ανοικτοκύκλωμα 
-ή- Βραχυκύκλωμα", της γενικής θεωρητικής ανάλυσης των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς - που και βέβαια δεν είναι δική 
μας : ) - μέσω της συγκεκριμένης πρακτικής εφαρμογής : 
"Κουλούρες για Φορτία", 

ενώ, όπως επίσης "δήλωσα" : ) δεν είχα σκεφτεί πως - ξανά από 
την αρχή για να μην υπάρχει πια εντελώς καμιά, η παραμικρή 
αμφιβολία : ) - η εν λόγω : 

δική μας ανάλυση της ειδικής - κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, για να μην 
πω βεβαιότητα : ) , υπαρκτής, ως χρονικώς προηγηθείσης, "ξένης" 
- ειδικής θεωρητικής εφαρμογής : "τερματισμός με Ανοικτοκύκλωμα 
-ή- Βραχυκύκλωμα", της γενικής θεωρητικής ανάλυσης των 
ομοιομόρφων γραμμών μεταφοράς - που και βέβαια δεν είναι δική 
μας : ) - μέσω της συγκεκριμένης πρακτικής εφαρμογής : 
"Κουλούρες για Φορτία", 

θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως θεωρητική ανάλυση άλλων 
ειδικών πρακτικών εφαρμογών οι οποίες είτε θα μπορούσαν να 
γίνουν : [#89], είτε έχουν ήδη γίνει : [#91] 

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος


14. SeAfasia 

Kύριε Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλε,
συμφωνώ με την ανωτέρω αναρτησή σας μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιος 
από εμάς διαθέτει οργανωμένο εργαστήριο με όργανα πχ spectrum analyzer 
ή antenna analyzer.
Tώρα γίνεται στην περίπτωση που κάποιος όπως εγώ,πχ δεν διαθέτω τέτοιου 
είδους εργαλεία RF measurements?
Φιλικά SeAfasia


15. Κανένα Όργανο, Καμιά Κουλούρα

[94] SeAfasia : Μα, για να προσπαθήσουμε να δείξουμε την εικόνα 
που σχηματίσαμε για την σύνδεση μιας κουλούρας ως φορτίου, 
ευελπιστώντας πως μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητή, δηλαδή για να δούμε 
το τι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε πως θα συμβεί : να προβλέψουμε το 
τι θα συμβεί, όταν θα κάνουμε μια τέτοια σύνδεση, αν ποτέ 
συνδέσουμε μια κουλούρα για φορτίο, δεν χρειάζεται σε κανέναν 
μας, κανένα όργανο, καμιά κουλούρα - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## xsterg

τι ειναι ολο αυτο?

----------


## pez

[#4]:

16. Η Εξάρτηση από την Συχνότητα 

[#88] : Τελειώνουμε τώρα με  τις διευκρινίσεις τις οποίες επέβαλε 
εκείνη η Προσθήκη στο μήνυμα [#84] που αφορά τις "δεδομένες" 
τιμές : (R0 , X0 , α, β), ας  την πούμε : "Τετράδα των 
Χαρακτηριστικών" της γραμμής, για μια  "γνωστή" γραμμή μεταφοράς.  
Λοιπόν. Οι τιμές αυτές θα πρέπει να  θεωρούνται ως "δεδομένες" :  
"ονομαστικά", κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο  δηλαδή, που είναι "ονομαστική"  
η τιμή των 50 Ω DC της αντίστασης  στα μηνύματα [#14], [#28], 
[#43], ή, με άλλα λόγια : κάθε μεταβλητή της  τετράδας αυτής 
εξαρτάται, στην πραγματικότητα, από μία 1, θα  την έλεγα : 
"κρυφή", δεκάτη 10-η μεταβλητή, που  είναι η συχνότητα f, η οποία  
συχνότητα, εφόσον εμείς καθορίζουμε  το "πόση" θα είναι, πρέπει  
και να την θεωρήσουμε, αν και  "κρυφή", την κατ' εξοχήν 
ανεξάρτητη μεταβλητή του συγκεκριμένου  θέματος, καθότι εύκολα, 
"αμέσως",  μικραίνουμε ή μεγαλώνουμε την  συχνότητα f, αλλά 
"δύσκολα"  μικραίνουμε το μήκος της  γραμμής χωρίς να την κόψουμε, 
ή το μεγαλώσουμε, χωρίς  να συνδέσουμε ένα άλλο μήκος  γραμμής, 
δηλαδή να αλλοιώσουμε, στην  θέση σύνδεσης της επέκτασης, την 
απαραίτητη, για την εφαρμογή του τύπου  (0)[#84], Ομοιομορφία 
της επαυξημένης, κατά  τον τρόπο αυτό, γραμμής μεταφοράς. Κι έτσι 
στο  συγκεκριμένο αυτό θέμα οι ανεξάρτητες μεταβλητές γίνονται 
τελικά δύο 2 : f  , L . Σημειωτέον, μάλιστα, ότι η θεμελιώδης 
απαίτηση για  Ομοιομορφία της γραμμής μεταφοράς επιβάλλει την 
ανεξαρτησία της  Τετράδας των Χαρακτηριστικών: (R0 , X0 , α, β), 
από το μήκος L της γραμμής : κάθε μία 1  μεταβλητή από την 
Τετράδα των Χαρακτηριστικών εξαρτάται μόνον από την f. = Και με 
ποιον "τρόπο" εξαρτάται κάθε μία από  τις R0 , X0 , α , β από 
την f; - Χμ, ε, αυτό είναι "Το Πιο Μεγάλο Ζήτημα" στις γραμμές 
μεταφοράς, καθότι έχει να κάνει με τον συνδυασμό (1) της 
γεωμετρικής  μορφής τις γραμμής - οπότε "εισάγονται" τώρα, στο 
κείμενο αυτό, καθότι το γεγονός είναι πως προϋπάρχουν στην 
θεωρία των  Ομοιομόρφων Γραμμών Μεταφοράς, μεταβλητές που είναι 
"αρκετές" σε πλήθος έτσι ώστε να επαρκούν για την γεωμετρική 
"περιγραφή" του σχήματος της γραμμής : εδώ δύο ομοαξονικοί 
κύλινδροι - με (2) τις ΗΜ ιδιότητες των "ΗΜ μέσων" της γραμμής 
- οπότε "εισάγονται" και άλλες, επί πλέον, μεταβλητές, επίσης 
"αρκετές" σε πλήθος έτσι ώστε να επαρκούν για την ΗΜ 
"περιγραφή" κάθε ενός από τα ΗΜ υλικά που συμμετέχουν στην 
γραμμή : εδώ οι δύο αγωγοί των κυλίνδρων και το διηλεκτρικό 
μεταξύ τους - ή, με άλλα λόγια, έχει να κάνει αυτό "Το Πιο 
Μεγάλο Ζήτημα" με  θεμελιώδη θέματα Ηλεκτρομαγνητικής  Θεωρίας 
ή/και Εφαρμοσμένου  Ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού. = Σαν  να 
"παρά-μπερδεύεται" το πράγμα"... - Ε, και τι να κάνουμε; Να το  
κρύψουμε; Αυτό είναι: Μπερδεμένο : ) "Ευτυχώς" όμως, που η 
"εισαγωγή" όλων αυτών, των "αρκετών" σε πλήθος μεταβλητών, 
γίνεται δια τεσσάρων 4 μόνον μεταβλητών-"αντιπροσώπων", που 
"παρεμβάλλονται" μεταξύ των ως άνω "θεμελιωδών" μεταβλητών και
"ημών" και "κρύβουν" έτσι από εμάς όλες αυτές τις "ενοχλητικές" 
μακροσκελείς λεπτομέρειες = Δηλαδή;  - Δηλαδή, "εισάγεται" ακόμα 
μια 1 τετράδα μεταβλητών - ας τις πούμε "Τετράδα των  Παραμέτρων"
της γραμμής: (R, L, G, C), οι οποίες  ναι μεν "ενσωματώνουν" όλες 
τις προηγούμενες, "δυστυχώς" κατά περίπλοκο - αναμενόμενο αυτό, 
ε; - τρόπο από την συχνότητα f. Οπότε, από την  "Τετράδα των 
Παραμέτρων" της γραμμής  είναι που προκύπτει, με μάλλον "απλής" 
πια μορφής πραγματικές εκφράσεις/σχέσεις/τύπους, η "Τετράδα των 
Χαρακτηριστικών" της γραμμής. Τονίζουμε εμφαντικά, και πάλι, 
πως η εξάρτηση κάθε μιας  "Παραμέτρου" της γραμμής από την 
συχνότητα f είναι -  με εξαίρεση, ίσως, της C - περίπλοκη, οπότε 
η έκφραση της  εξάρτησης αυτής "πρακτικοποιείται" ως "προϊόν" : 
"υποθέσεων", "συμβιβασμών", και μαθηματικών προσεγγίσεων. Έτσι, 
μετά από όλα αυτά, είναι που η "Τετράδα των Χαρακτηριστικών" 
"καταντά", παρά τις φαινομενικώς "σταθερές" "ονομαστικές" τιμές 
της "γνωστής" γραμμής μεταφοράς, να εξαρτάται, μέσω της 
"Τετράδας των Παραμέτρων", από την συχνότητα, όντας πάντως, ας 
το ξαναπούμε αυτό : ανεξάρτητη του μήκους L της γραμμής, μόνον 
λόγω της υποτιθέμενης "Ομοιομορφίας" της γραμμής, η οποία 
"Ομοιομορφία" υπονοεί, μεταξύ των άλλων, και αυτό που, είπαμε 
πως ενώ "το ξέρουμε", το αποσιωπούμε εδώ, αν και αφορά το 
συγκεκριμένο θέμα : "Ευθεία και Μόνον Ευθεία Γραμμή Μεταφοράς". 
Τώρα. Για να δώσουμε και μια ιδέα του "μεγέθους"  του ζητήματος, 
παραθέτουμε δύο 2 URLs προς μια δική μας  απόπειρα 
"μακροσκοπικής", ας την  πούμε έτσι, μιας "απ'έξω", θεώρησης  του 
συσχετισμού των ως άνω  δύο 2 διαφορετικών τετράδων  μεταβλητών, 
με κείμενα που αφορούν "οδηγίες" κατασκευής - για να μην  
παρεξηγηθούμε : εννοούμε "στο χαρτί" - παραδειγμάτων γραμμών  
μεταφοράς : από "κανονικές" γραμμές έως "εξωτικές" ή 
"ανύπαρκτες" ίσως  γραμμές : )  τις οποίες δημοσιοποιήσαμε στο 
USENET group rec.radio.amateur.antenna  :

1 : Complex Z0 mini-Compendium for Example  Builders.

2 : Complex Z0 Consistency: mini-Compendium -  Part 2

Δύο 2 κείμενα τα οποία χωρίς monospace font, ιδίως το δεύτερο,  
γίνονται εφιαλτικά : ) ή "απλώς" : δεν διαβάζονται : )
 - Νικολίτσα  Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ : Και σαν 
να μην "μας έφταναν  όλα αυτά" : ) , λόγω κακής λειτουργίας του 
parser των Google  groups, στο δεύτερο κείμενο  απαιτείται και... 
διόρθωση στην  τρίτη 3η σειρά, μετά την ομάδα "2" των γραμμών 
του Πίνακα :

"2=======:===================:========= ..."

που θέλει ένα [Enter] ή [Return] : και θα το  κάναμε εμείς αυτό 
για να τον αναπαράγουμε εδώ, αν ο parser  του εδώ forum επέτρεπε 
την διατήρηση του πλήθους των [Space]s, αλλά δεν την επιτρέπει  :
όλα τα πολλαπλά spaces τα κάνει μόνον ένα 1 [Space]... :  (

----------


## johnnkast

> τι ειναι ολο αυτο?




"Γιάνν'ς κιρνάει...Γιάνν'ς πιν' "......λεν στου χουριό μ'

----------


## p.gabr

> τι είναι ολο αυτο?



είναι κάτι τέτοιο σε άλλη μορφή :Hammer: 

2zns2yp.jpg
http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produc...ductid=MFJ-250


Να απαντήσω και εγώ στην ερώτηση του SeAfasia





> Kύριε Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλε,
> συμφωνώ με την ανωτέρω αναρτησή σας μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιος 
> από εμάς διαθέτει οργανωμένο εργαστήριο με όργανα πχ spectrum analyzer 
> ή antenna analyzer.
> Tώρα γίνεται στην περίπτωση που κάποιος όπως εγώ,πχ δεν διαθέτω τέτοιου 
> είδους εργαλεία RF measurements?
> Φιλικά SeAfasia



Εαν γνωρίζουμε τις ιδιότητες των υλικών, η αν θες γενικά , το τι πρέπει να μετρήσουμε , τότε η γνώση μας βοηθάει να διαχειριστούμε καλύτερα ότι μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό έχουμε . Σαν παραδειγματάκι για το συγκεκριμένο θα σου πω οτι'  εδώ έχει δειχθεί βίντεο που δείχνει τον τρόπο ευρέσεως του 1/4 μήκους κύματος του καλωδίου, με την χρήση γεννήτριας και παλμογράφου 

Κυριε Σιμουρτοπουλε μεγάλος ο κόπος σας , για μια τόσο μικρή παρατήρηση

----------


## SeAfasia

Μια χαρά, 
Ο λόγος για dummy load τώρα θεωρητικά,  αυτά που λέει ο Πέτρος πρέπει να ισχύουν, σωστά; 
Ας δούμε το τεχνικό μέρος της κατασκευής του dummy load, τι προτείνει ο Πέτρος όσον αφορά
τα υλικά ώστε να κατασκευάσω (ουμε) ενα "τεχνητό φορτίο" 50Ωhm 250Watt για ανίχνευση rf φορτίου; 
 Φιλικά Κώστας aka SeAfasia

----------


## SRF

Πέρα από το ότι ένας άνθρωπος προσπαθεί να δώσει ένα θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο σε κάτι που οι πιό πολλοί αγνοούν παντελώς... υπάρχει και το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που φαντάζομαι θα εξαχθεί στην ολοκήρωση της θεωρητικής αναλύσεως! Οπότε καλό είναι να σεβόμαστε την προσπάθεια, ακόμα και αν ίσως αρκετοί αδυνατούν αν αντιληφθούν την χρησιμότητα της θεωρητικής έναντι της πρακτικής αναλύσεως! 
Ένα επίσης χρήσιμο... θέμα θα ήταν να "εξετάσουμε" την χρησιμότητα της εξασθενήσεως μιά τυπικής γραμμής μεταφοράς... που τερματίζεται σε ιδανικό φορτίο ιδίου με αυτήν Ζ! Παράδειγμα αν θέλατε να μετρήσετε ένα σήμα πηγής μεγάλης ισχύος, πχ 300W, αλλά δεν έχετε γέφυρα και τεχνητό φορτίο για πάνω από 100W!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πέρα από το ότι ένας άνθρωπος προσπαθεί να δώσει ένα θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο σε κάτι που οι πιό πολλοί αγνοούν παντελώς... υπάρχει και το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που φαντάζομαι θα εξαχθεί στην ολοκήρωση της θεωρητικής αναλύσεως! Οπότε καλό είναι να σεβόμαστε την προσπάθεια, ακόμα και αν ίσως αρκετοί αδυνατούν αν αντιληφθούν την χρησιμότητα της θεωρητικής έναντι της πρακτικής αναλύσεως! 
> Ένα επίσης χρήσιμο... θέμα θα ήταν να "εξετάσουμε" την χρησιμότητα της εξασθενήσεως μιά τυπικής γραμμής μεταφοράς... που τερματίζεται σε ιδανικό φορτίο ιδίου με αυτήν Ζ! Παράδειγμα αν θέλατε να μετρήσετε ένα σήμα πηγής μεγάλης ισχύος, πχ 300W, αλλά δεν έχετε γέφυρα και τεχνητό φορτίο για πάνω από 100W!



μου αρέσεις Γεώργιε,
ας πάμε στην πράξη κάτι που προτείνα πιο πριν..στο #9

----------


## p.gabr

> Ένα επίσης χρήσιμο... θέμα θα ήταν να "εξετάσουμε" την χρησιμότητα της εξασθενήσεως μιά τυπικής γραμμής μεταφοράς... που τερματίζεται σε ιδανικό φορτίο ιδίου με αυτήν Ζ! Παράδειγμα αν θέλατε να μετρήσετε ένα σήμα πηγής μεγάλης ισχύος, πχ 300W, αλλά δεν έχετε γέφυρα και τεχνητό φορτίο για πάνω από 100W!



Δεν είναι τόσο πολύ δύσκολο  να το βγάλεις, άλλα θέλει να ψάξεις αρκετά στοιχεία 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε την διαδικασία απο την αρχή λοιπόν  .
Υπολογισμός επιθυμητής  εξασθένησης του καλωδίου 

3-5-2015 8-45-07 μμ.png
Ωραια για να πέσουμε από τα 300W στα 100 που αντέχει το φορτίο μας ,χρειάζεται να μας "δώσει " το καλώδιο 4.77db εξασθένηση 
Ομως η εξασθένηση του κάθε καλωδίου είναι διαφορετική  , και εκτός τούτου εξαρτώμενη και της συχνότητας

Παλι το εξαιρετικό αυτό πρόγραμμα (_ TLDetails.zip_. )   έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά των περισσότερων γνωστών  καλωδίων  και  εύκολα σου δίνει την λύση 

3-5-2015 9-29-37 μμ.png

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε καλώδιο RG-8/U έχει εξασθένηση στους 100MHZ 1.345DB /100 Feet . Μπορούμε  βεβαίως αλλάζοντας  την συχνότητα, να μεταφερθούμε  στην επιθυμητή 

Ομως τίποτα από τα ανωτέρω δεν χρειάζεται να τα κάνουμε ,γιατί το πρόγραμμα τα δίνει όλα Το μόνο που χρειάζεται από εμάς είναι να τοποθετήσουμε τις παραμέτρους 

3-5-2015 9-24-28 μμ.png

Να λοιπόν καλώδιο  RG-8/U, συχνότητα 100μηζ, αντίσταση φορτίου 50ωμ ,ισχύς εισόδου 300W

Mεταβαλουμε το μήκος γραμμής,  κοιτώντας κάτω δεξιά (Power at load μπλε παράθυρο) έως ότου φτάσουμε στα 100 βαττ που υποτίθεται ότι αντέχει το πραγματικό φορτίο μας 

Χμμμμ πολύ καλώδιο για να μας κάνει την δουλειά ( 352 feet ) , μήπως να βάλω κανένα RG-58/U να δω τι θα γίνει???

3-5-2015 10-06-49 μμ.png

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ έχω τόσο (129 Feet)  , αλλά η ισχύς θα με καλύψει η θα βράσει ???

----------


## SRF

> Δεν είναι τόσο πολύ δύσκολο να το βγάλεις, άλλα θέλει να ψάξεις αρκετά στοιχεία 
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσουμε την διαδικασία απο την αρχή λοιπόν .
> Υπολογισμός επιθυμητής εξασθένησης του καλωδίου 
> 
> 3-5-2015 8-45-07 μμ.png
> Ωραια για να πέσουμε από τα 300W στα 100 που αντέχει το φορτίο μας ,χρειάζεται να μας "δώσει " το καλώδιο 4.77db εξασθένηση 
> Ομως η εξασθένηση του κάθε καλωδίου είναι διαφορετική , και εκτός τούτου εξαρτώμενη και της συχνότητας
> 
> ...



Αν ανησυχείς για αυτό βάζεις ένα RG8X αντί για το 58! 
Αλλά η αναφορά μου ήταν με άλλο σκοπό... πχ, μη γνωστές απώλειες γραμμής... που πρώτα θα τις βρεις για την συχνότητα που θέλεις και μετά θα δεις το καλώδιο αυτό σαν έναν εξασθενητή με συγκεκριμένο μήκος!

----------


## pez

[#6] : 

Μετά τις αναπόφευκτα εκτεταμένες αλλά και τις εντελώς κατ' 
ελάχιστον, εντελώς απαραίτητες, διευκρινίσεις των αποτελεσμάτων, 
της θεωρίας των Ομοιομόρφων Γραμμών Μεταφοράς ΟΓΜ, που όλα τους 
αφορούν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας, είμαστε σε θέση να 
επιχειρήσουμε μια συστηματική και κατανοητή σύνοψη. 

Λοιπόν. Ξεκινάμε με τον Θεμελιώδη Τύπο των ΟΓΜ : (0):[#2]:[6.]. 
Όλες οι μεταβλητές του τύπου είναι εννέα 9. Πέραν αυτών υπάρχει 
μία 1 ανεξάρτητη μεταβλητή για την συχνότητα, από την οποία 
εξαρτώνται μεταβλητές για τα υλικά, καθώς και ανεξάρτητες 
μεταβλητές για την γεωμετρία. Το όλον : δέκα 10 μεταβλητές.

Όταν λέμε "μεταβλητές" εννοούμε το οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο ενός 
δεδομένου  γνωστού συνόλου από πολλές -ή- μόνον μία τιμές. Τα 
επίθετα των μεταβλητών μας λένε τα εξής : "Ανεξάρτητη" σημαίνει 
"αυτο-καθοριζόμενη" ως προς τις τιμές ή την τιμή. Προσοχή. Εδώ 
υπονοείται ότι τις τιμές ή την τιμή καθορίζει με την Εργασία του 
ο μελετητής, ο "χρήστης", ο λογιστής, ο ανθρώπινος υπολογιστής, 
εμείς. "Εξαρτημένη" σημαίνει : με "ετερο-καθοριζόμενες" τιμές, 
με τύπο|έκφραση|σχέση|συνάρτηση  από τιμές (ή τιμή) άλλων 
δεδομένων ανεξαρτήτων μεταβλητών (ή άλλης δεδομένης ανεξάρτητης 
μεταβλητής). Προσοχή. Εδώ υπονοείται ότι ο τύπος|έκφραση|σχέση| 
|συνάρτηση| ή οι συναρτήσεις|σχέσεις|τύποι|εκφράσεις έχει ήδη 
καθορισθεί από την Εργασία μάλλον πολύ περισσοτέρων του ενός 
και μόνον Ερευνητή, του ενός "γνωστού", του διαφημισθέντος|
|αναγνωρισθέντος|υμνηθέντος, ενός εκάστου "αγνώστου" εκ των 
"λοιπών" αγνοηθέντος|δυσφημισθέντος|αποσιωπηθέντος|
|παρασιωπηθέντος|λεηλατηθέντος|κατασυκοφαντηθέντος : ) Οπότε, 
Εργαζόμενοι εμείς εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, κάνουμε Εφαρμογή 
ή/και Ανάλυση|Εξήγηση, το πολύ, [#4]:[13.] της Εργασίας 
άλλων, ως άνω πολλών . Μερικές από τις σχέσεις των μεταβλητών 
είναι "τέτοιες" που μας αφήνουν εμάς να επιλέξουμε εμείς ποιες 
μεταβλητές θα τις "δούμε" ως ανεξάρτητες και ποιες ως 
εξαρτημένες : "ποιες θα εξαρτώνται από ποιες". Ουσιαστικά, όταν 
είναι δυνατή η διάκριση των δεδομένων μεταβλητών, σε ανεξάρτητες 
και εξαρτημένες, η διάκριση αυτή "επιβάλλεται" από το 
συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Μια τέτοια σχέση είναι και ο Θεμελιώδης Τύπος 
των ΟΓΜ (0):[#2]:[6.]. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι οι "Κουλούρες 
για Φορτία". Και αυτό είναι που επέβαλε την συγκεκριμένη 
διάκριση των μεταβλητών [#2][6.].

Τώρα. Μετά από όλα αυτά, είμαστε, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σε θέση 
 να επιχειρήσουμε την ακόλουθη μια σύνοψη:

0. Η "κατ' εξοχήν" ανεξάρτητη μεταβλητή είναι η συχνότητα f.

1. Η γεωμετρία της ΟΓΜ περιγράφεται από ανεξάρτητες "Θεμελιώδεις 
Γεωμετρικές Μεταβλητές" και τις τιμές τους. Τα ΗΜ μέσα-υλικά 
περιγράφονται με τις δικές τους, "αρκετές" σε πλήθος, 
"Θεμελιώδεις ΗΜ Μεταβλητές", οι οποίες εξαρτώνται λίγο-πολύ από 
την συχνότητα f, με "αρκετές", λίγο-πολύ "περίπλοκες", 
"Θεμελιώδεις ΗΜ Σχέσεις".

Συλλήβδην : οι Γεωμετρικές Μεταβλητές, οι ΗΜ Θεμελιώδεις 
Μεταβλητές, οι τιμές τους, και οι Θεμελιώδεις Σχέσεις, υπάρχουν 
ως Ιδιωτικά|Κλειστά|Απρόσιτα|Απόρρητα "Βιομηχανικά Μυστικά", ως 
Δημόσια|Ανοικτά|Προσιτά|Προσβάσιμα Ερευνητικά Αποτελέσματα, και 
ως φύρδην-μίγδην  "πληροφορίες" : ορθές|λανθασμένες, 
διαφωτιστικές|παραπλανητικές, "προσανατολιστικές"|
|αποπροσανατολιστικές, "αποκαλυπτικές"|"απόκρυφες" : ) , 
μέσα σε ένα μέγα πλήθος από ετερόκλητες πηγές, σχεδόν όλες τους 
ξενόγλωσσες, όπως : web pages, emailing lists, forum posts, 
research papers, technical reports, books. 

Όμως, είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς, οι θεμελιώδεις μεταβλητές 
"αντιπροσωπεύονται" τελικά με την Τετράδα των Παραμέτρων της ΟΓΜ 
: ( R , L , G , C ). 

2. Η Τετράδα των Παραμέτρων : ( R , L , G , C ), σχετίζεται, με 
γνωστές, "απλές", σχέσεις, με την τετράδα των Χαρακτηριστικών 
: ( R0 , X0, α , β ). 

3. Οι σχέσεις που συνδέουν τις δύο 2 τετράδες είναι γνωστές και 
"απλές"

4. Οι ερευνητές, σχεδιαστές, κατασκευαστές, πωλητές, διαφημιστές 
των ΓΜ επιλέγουν αν, πότε, ποιες, και πόσες θα μας "αποκαλύψουν" 
από : τις Παραμέτρους, τις Χαρακτηριστικές, και τις Θεμελιώδεις 
Σχέσεις για τις Θεμελιώδεις Μεταβλητές τους και τις τιμές τους, 
συναρτήσει της ανεξάρτητης μεταβλητής συχνότητας f.

5. Όπως "εξηγήσαμε" προηγουμένως [#2]:[6.], στις δύο 2 πραγματικές 
εξισώσεις του "Θεμελιώδους Τύπου των ΟΓΜ, "επιλέγουμε", 
επαναλαμβάνουμε : "όπως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα επιβάλλει", την 
διάκριση των δέκα 10 μεταβλητών στις :

(2) Ανεξάρτητες Μεταβλητές : ( RT , XT ) αλλά με δύο 2 μόνον 
περιπτώσεις τιμών|"τιμών" : (Β)|(Α) : [#2]:[7.],[#3]:[8.]

(1) Ανεξάρτητη Μεταβλητή : L  

(1) Ανεξάρτητη Μεταβλητή : f

(4) Μεταβλητές: ( R0 , X0, α , β ) 

- είτε -

(4) Μεταβλητές: ( R , L, G , C ) 

- ως Εξαρτημένες, από την ανεξάρτητη μεταβλητή f κατά τον τρόπο 
που ευελπιστούμε πως οπωσδήποτε θα μας τον "αποκαλύψει" ο 
κατασκευαστής της ΟΓΜ ή ευελπιστούμε πως εμείς "θα ψάξουμε" και 
"θα τον βρούμε", εμείς, "από μόνοι μας"... : )

- ως Ανεξάρτητες, με  "ονομαστικές" τιμές που ευελπιστούμε πως, 
τουλάχιστον αυτές, θα μας τις "αποκαλύψει" ο κατασκευαστής της 
ΟΓΜ ή ευελπιστούμε πως εμείς "θα ψάξουμε" και "θα τις βρούμε", 
εμείς, "από μόνοι μας"... : ) 

= Αλλιώς; - Χμ... Αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο 
παρά να επιχειρήσουμε "εύλογες... μαντείες" : )

(2) Εξαρτημένες Μεταβλητές : ( Rin , Xin ), από τις ως άνω οκτώ 8 
ανεξάρτητες ή/και εξαρτημένες μεταβλητές.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- Στο επόμενο : "Εφαρμογή με το Πρόγραμμα : [TLDetails]"

----------


## SeAfasia

Ανα γεια σου Πέτρο, 
Πάμε παρακάτω, στο πρακτικό μέρος!

----------


## pez

[#15] : )

----------


## leosedf

Δηλαδή να πετάξουμε όλοι τα sitemaster μας και να αρχίσουμε θεωρία για κάθε καλώδιο που μετράμε?

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδή να πετάξουμε όλοι τα sitemaster μας και να αρχίσουμε θεωρία για κάθε καλώδιο που μετράμε?



Ναι.. βρε... πέτα το! Πες μου που και πότε!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι σιγά!
Θα περιμένω πρώτα τα δικά σου  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]
Προσέξτε γιατί τα *sitemaster*, ιδιαίτερα τα _3CX_, είναι ακριβούτσικα ακόμη και μεταχειρισμένα!
[/off topic]

----------

SRF (04-05-15)

----------


## pez

- - - - - -

----------


## pez

[#14] : Μετά από αυτά, μπορούμε τώρα να "αναγνωρίσουμε" τις 
"θεωρητικές" μαθηματικές μεταβλητές του συγκεκριμένου θέματος
στις "πρακτικές" προγραμματιστικές μεταβλητές, με μια 
αντιστοιχία ένα-προς-ένα "θεωρητικών"|μαθηματικών συμβόλων|
| και "πρακτικών" προγραμματιστικών συμβόλων|ονομάτων στο 
ακόλουθο screen capture του TLDetails TLD:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56951



- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ - Ακολουθούν : Διευκρινίσεις, Σχόλια, Παρατηρήσεις, 
και Σημειώσεις

----------


## pez

- - - - -

----------


## pez

[#22] : Χωρίς να έχουμε ακόμη κατορθώσει να διευκρινίσουμε ή|και 
να επιβεβαιώσουμε πλήρως, ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι προσεγγιστικές 
σχέσεις που χρησιμοποιεί το κλειστό freeware TLD, καθώς και, 
πολύ περισσότερο, την μεταξύ τους συμβατότητα, των 
προσεγγιστικών αυτών σχέσεων, έχουμε "με επιφύλαξη" : ) τα 
ακόλουθα τρέχοντα, προσωρινά, μερικά συμπεράσματα για τον τρόπο 
της λειτουργίας του TLD:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56961



 *
0* : Επιλέγουμε : [Type] ΟΓΜ. Επιλέγουμε : "Preferred Units" : 
* |* : "(o) Meters". "Κανονικά" η [Type] οφείλει να προσδιορίζει ή 
*|* : εδώ, από ό,τι φαίνεται, να "υποδεικνύει" την γεωμετρία, της 
*|* : ΟΓΜ, αφού το TLD φαίνεται σαν να την θωρεί δεδομένη. Επίσης,
*|* : φίνεται σαν το TLDνα καθορίζει, μαζί με την ονομαστική τιμή 
*|* :  της VF, την οποία  VF, εμείς καθόλου δεν την έχουμε 
*|* : χρησιμοποιήσει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα - όχι σαν : "άντε, βάλε 
*|* : ακόμα μία" : ) μεταβλητή έτσι, "να κάνουμε τα νερά θολά, για 
*|* : να φαίνονται βαθιά" : ) - ως ενδιάμεση μεταβλητή - την 
*|* : Μεταβλητή Παράμετρο: C ( 1+0=1 ), όπου, εντός παρενθέσεων 
*|* : μετράμε τις μεταβλητές, έτσι : 1 η τρέχουσα, και 0 οι 
*|* : προηγούμενες, ίσον 1.

*1* : Επιλέγουμε τιμή για την Ανεξάρτητη Μεταβλητή f: ( 1+1=2 ),
*|* : σε "MHz". 

*2 :* Η τιμή της f, σε συνδυασμό με τον επιλεγμένο [Type] ΟΓΜ,
*|* : φαίνεται να καθορίζει τα ακόλουθα:

*3* : Αμέσως, τις τιμές για τις Μεταβλητές Παραμέτρους: R, L, G 
*|* : ( 3+2=5 ) χρησιμοποιώντας, όπως λέει και ο ίδιος ο συντάκτης 
*|* : του TLD: http://www.ac6la.com/tldetails1.html και εκείνη την
*|* : προσεγγιστική σχέση υπολογισμού απωλειών,  που είναι γνωστή 
*|* : με την μορφή : "K0 + Κ1 Sqrt(f) + Κ2 f".

*3* : Εμμέσως, τις τιμές για τις Χαρακτηριστικές Μεταβλητές: 
*|* : R0, X0 ( 2'+1=3' ) - χρησιμοποιούμε τόνους στην μέτρηση για  
*|* : τις Χαρακτηριστικές αντί των Παραμέτρων - ως "True Ζ0", σε 
*|* : μιγαδική ορθογώνια μορφή "R0 .+ j X0".

*3* : Εμμέσως, την τιμή της Χαρακτηριστικής Μεταβλητής: α 
*|* : ( 1+3'=4' ), ως "Matched Loss", οπότε φαίνεται να απαιτούνται 
*|* : λογαριασμοί, έξω από TLD, ας πούμε "με το χέρι", για τον 
*| :* προσδιορισμό του  α.  

*3* : Εμμέσως, την τιμή της Χαρακτηριστικής Μεταβλητής : β 
*3* : ( 1+4'=5'), ως "Electrical Length", και σε δύο 2 μορφές: 
*|* : "o" και "λ", οπότε απαιτούνται και άλλοι λογαριασμοί "με το 
*|* : χέρι", έξω από TLD για τον προσδιορισμό του β.

*4* : Επιλέγουμε τιμές για τις Ανεξάρτητες Μεταβλητές : RT, ΧΤ,
*|* : ( 2+5=7 ) ή ( 2+5'=7' ), ως "(ο) At Load" : "R , X". 

*5* : Επιλέγουμε τιμή για το Μήκος της γραμμής: L ( 1+7=8 ) =
*|* *:* = ( 1+7'=8' )ως "Length", "Units : Meters".

*6* : Το TLD υπολογίζει τις τιμές των Εξαρτημένων Μεταβλητών: 
*|* : Rin , Xin ( 2+8=10 ) = ( 2+8'=10' ), ως "At Input o" : 
*|* : "R , X"."R , X".

- Μετά από αυτά προκύπτει ως "αδήριτη" : )  η ανάγκη, και άλλης, 
περαιτέρω, Εργασίας για την οριστική  Αξιολόγηση του κλειστού 
freeware  TLD - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- - - - -

----------


## pez

[#22] :

Μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου, τα παρακάτω φαίνονται ορθά : )

0. Φαίνεται, δυστυχώς, ότι το TLD δεν είναι ένα πρόγραμμα OSS,
FOSS ή |F|L|O|S|S| αλλά ένα "σκέτο" freeware. Κλειστό.

1. Τις όποιες σχετικές με το TLD πληροφορίες ήθελε να μας δώσει
ο ίδιος ο συντάκτης του, φαίνεται σαν να βρίσκονται όλες, αλλά
μάλλον λιγοστές, στο ReadMe.txt που συνοδεύει το TLD, στα 
tooltips του TLD, και εδώ:

http://www.ac6la.com/tldetails1.html

2. Αλλά ούτε και μια, μάλλον βιαστική, μη-εξαντλητική, σχετική
αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο με τον google για "tldetails", είχε
αποτελέσματα καθότι, ως συνήθως, ο google φροντίζει να μάς λέει
πως έχει ~12,400 αποτελέσματα αλλά σε εμάς θέλει και μας αφήνει
να δούμε - κι αυτό μόνον όταν επιμείνουμε - μόνον ~810 URLs προς
αυτά : (

- Πού είσαι Alta Vista;

3. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, εμείς βρισκόμαστε εντελώς
έξω από το κλειστό TLD πρόγραμμα, να μπορούμε μόνον να κοιτάμε 
την αξιοπρεπή βιτρίνα του. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως τα μόνα
συμπεράσματα που μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και να αξιολογήσουμε έτσι
την απόδοση, την ορθή λειτουργία, και την αξιοπιστία του TLD,
να είναι από "εκείνα", τα μονίμως αμφίβολα, που προκύπτουν από
"εκείνες" τις ατελείωτες τις χρονοβόρες δοκιμές, trial-and-error 
βάλε-βγάλε, σωστό-λάθος ή : )

συχνά-πυκνά-δεν-ξέρω-καν-τι-κάνω-αλλά-τέλος-πάντων-θα-το-κάνω 





4. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, το TLD είναι ένα πρόγραμμα, που όπως μας 
λέει ο ίδιος ο συντάκτης του είναι γραμμένο σε MS Visual Basic 
6. "Ευτυχώς". Μάς έτυχε. Διότι στην ίδια γλώσσα έχει συντάξει 
και συντηρεί η Νικολίτσα και το |F|L|O|S|S| πρόγραμμά μας 
RadPat4W, οπότε, έχουμε εδώ ένα, κάποιο, "πλεονέκτημα" : ) 
Καθότι η Νικολίτσα γνωρίζει αρκούντως τις ταλαιπωρίες που θα 
υποστεί εκείνος που θα ξεγελαστεί (ακριβέστερα: θα ξεγελιόταν), 
θύμα κι εκείνος σαν κι εμάς εκείνης της ασύστολης, της 
καταιγιστικής εκείνης, διαφήμισης της από-πληροφορικής, και θα 
χρησιμοποιήσει (χρησιμοποιούσε) εκείνη την - ομολογουμένως 
αξιοπρεπούς βιτρίνας προγραμμάτων για MS Windows, αλλά πολύ 
κακή, κατά τα λοιπά της ουσίας των απαιτητικών υπολογισμών - 
γλώσσα.

5. Το TLD, τέλος πάντων, είναι ένα standalone πρόγραμμα το οποίο
ας πούμε πως επιλέξαμε να το "φυλάμε" στο ομώνυμο, δικό του
folder : [TLDetails].

6. Τώρα. Κάθε φορά που ξεκινά το TLD, κοιτά αν στο folder του 
υπάρχει ή όχι το δικό του ini file TLDetails.ini. Το file αυτό,
που δεν υπήρχε πριν να τρέξει για πρώτη φορά το TLD , το πρώτο-
δημιούργησε το ίδιο το TLD λίγο πριν κλείσει για πρώτη φορά. 
Έτσι όμως μπορούμε, αν το επιθυμούμε, να σβήσουμε "ανά πάσα 
στιγμή" το ini file του TLD, οπότε, την επόμενη φορά που θα
ξεκινήσει το TLD να έχουμε την επανάληψη της εν λόγω 
διαδικασίας για την δημιουργία του ini του.

7. Το ini file του TLD είναι ένα clear text file που, αν
θέλουμε μπορούμε να το ανοίξουμε, να το διαβάσουμε ή και να το
αλλάξουμε χρησιμοποιώντας έναν editor για clear text, δηλαδή για
κείμενο χωρίς επιπρόσθετους "κατάλληλους" χαρακτήρες ελέγχου της
"εμφάνισής" του, πέραν εκείνων των control ascii χαρακτήρων, που
είναι προορίζονται για την στοιχειώδη μορφοποίηση ενός κειμένου,
όπως δηλαδή π.χ. είναι οι χαρακτήρες CR, LF, FF.

8. Στο ini υπάρχουν, κατά τα αναμενόμενα, τιμές για όλες τις
εντελώς απαραίτητες για την λειτουργία του TLD μεταβλητές, το
πλείστον των οποίων  αφορά τις προγραμματιστικές μεταβλητές που,
όπως είπαμε, αντιστοιχούν στις μαθηματικές μεταβλητές οι οποίες
περιγράφουν την λειτουργία μιας ΟΓΜ.

9. Αν το ini του TLD δεν υπάρχει, τότε το TDL ξεκινά με τις
ακόλουθες έξι 6 internal default τιμές του:

01 | Belden 8267 (RG-213/U) : Short name for the line type
02 | 50 : Nominal Z0
03 | .66 : Nominal VF Velocity Factor
04 | 0,256179 : K0 
05 | 0,154587 : K1
06 | 0,003135 : K2

καθώς και με άλλες, επιπλέον αυτών, internal τιμές που το ίδιο
το TLD θα τις γράψει στο ini του λίγο πριν κλείσει. Οπότε, για
να βρούμε, ανά πάσα στιγμή, ποιες είναι αυτές, οι λοιπές,
default τιμές, κάνουμε το εξής : σβήνουμε το ini, ανοίγουμε το
TLD, και "χωρίς να πειράξουμε τίποτα" το κλείνουμε, και
ανοίγουμε το ini που το TLD εκ νέου δημιούργησε. Να λοιπόν τι
πρόκειται να βρούμε εκεί μέσα, μετρώντας μία-μία τις γραμμές
έως τις επτά 7 που είναι, και μετρώντας μία-μία τις εκεί μέσα
εγγραφές, έως τις είκοσι εννέα 29 που είναι όλες τους, όπου,
από τα περιεχόμενα κάθε Γραμμής του ini από την 4 έως και 7 
έχουν αναπτυχθεί παρακάτω σε σειρές κειμένου έτσι ώστε κάθε 
σειρά να είναι και μια εγγραφή στην οποία: 

- πρώτος είναι ο αύξων αριθμός με τον οποίο μετράμε την εγγραφή, 

- μετά είναι το περιεχόμενο της εγγραφής, 

- και στο τέλος μια επεξήγησή μας για το τι αφορά η εγγραφή αυτή

Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, στην παρακάτω σειρά: 

---------------------------------------------------
20 | #FALSE# : [R and X] : ( ) At Input (o) At Load
---------------------------------------------------

- Ο αύξων αριθμός της εγγραφής στην μέτρησή μας είναι 20

- Η τιμή #FALSE# σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της Visual Basic 6 
είναι τιμή ενός "Option Button" στην βιτρίνα του TLD 

- Στην βιτρίνα του TLD το εν λόγω "Option Button" βρίσκεται υπό 
τον τίτλο: "[R and X]" όπου υπάρχουν δυο 2 τέτοια κουμπιά που 
λέγονται "At Input" και "At Load", οπότε, εφόσον η τιμή είναι 
#FALSE# πρόκειται για την μη-επιλογή του επάνω κουμπιού: ( ) 
άρα για επιλογή του κάτω: (o), κι έτσι θα βλέπουμε στην βιτρίνα 
του TLD:

[R and X]

( ) At Input
(o) At Load

==============================================
Οι Default Εγγραφές στο file : [TLDetails.ini]
==============================================

Γραμμή 1 - Εγγραφές |01|-|06|
-----------------------------
"User 1: Set as desired",50,.66,0,0,0

Γραμμή 2 - Εγγραφές |07|-|12|
-----------------------------
"User 2: Set as desired",50,.66,0,0,0

Γραμμή 3 - Εγγραφές |13|-|18|
----------------------------
"User 3: Set as desired",50,.66,0,0,0

Γραμμή 4 - Εγγραφές |19|-|20| 
-----------------------------
19 | 37 : Ο Αύξων Αριθμός στο Menu των ΟΓΛ 
-- | για την Belden 8267 (RG-213/U)
20 | #FALSE# : [R and X] : ( ) At Input (o) At Load

Γραμμή 5 - Εγγραφές |21|-|24| 
-----------------------------
21 | 14 : Frequency f
22 | 250 : R
23 | 0   : X
24 | #TRUE# : Preferred Units : (o) Feet ( ) Meters

Γραμμή 6 - Εγγραφές |25|-|27| 
-----------------------------
25 | 100 : Length
26 |  0 : Units : Feet
27 | 100 : Input Watts

Γραμμή 7 - Εγγραφές |28|-|29| 
-----------------------------
28 |  0 : Show : (o) SWR ( ) Rho ( ) Return Loss
29 |  50 : Prime Center in Smith Chart

Αλλά : Προσοχή. Για την προγραμματισμένη λειτουργία του TLD, 
το ini του πρέπει να περιέχει ακριβώς 29 εγγραφές με την ως
άνω σειρά.

- Συμπέρασμα. Μετά από αυτά ήταν που, από τις ως άνω σχετικές 
με την ΟΓΜ αρχικές τιμές στο TLD επιβεβαιώσαμε πως οι θεωρητικές 
μεταβλητές της ΟΓΜ που έχουν προγραμματισθεί στο TLD είναι
πράγματι αυτές που έχουν υπογραμμιστεί στις βιτρίνες του TLD 
[#22] και [#24]:







Οπότε, "δεν απομένει" : )  παρά να "ανακαλύψουμε" και τους 
συγκεκριμένους τύπους των ΟΓΜ που χρησιμοποιεί το TLD για να 
καταστεί επιτέλους δυνατός ο εξωτερικός, ανεξάρτητος,  
προγραμματιστικός έλεγχος των αποτελεσμάτων που παράγει το TLD 
και να ολοκληρωθεί έτσι η αξιολόγηση της απόδοσης, της ορθής 
λειτουργίας, και εν τέλει της αξιοπιστίας του TLD.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

γειά σου Πέτρο.....σε πάω!
δλδ το TLD δεν open source;

----------


## pez

[#27] : 

- Δεν θα έπρεπε ο συντάκτης του να μας γνωστοποιεί την  
διάθεση με κάποιον τρόπο, οποιονδήποτε, δωρεάν -ή- επί πληρωμή, 
του TLD source code ; Αλλά αυτός ούτε καν μας λέει αν το exe, 
που αυτός έχει την καλοσύνη να το μοιράζεται με εμάς, είναι 
"freeware". Κι αυτό, όπως κι όλα "τα υπόλοιπα", "έτσι φαίνεται"
σε εμάς πως είναι, από τον τρόπο που αυτός διαθέτει το exe του. 
Παρεκτός και ξέρεις τίποτα διαφορετικό εσύ, Κωνσταντίνε 
- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Φίλε Πέτρο πολύ καλές οι αναλύσεις σου και μπράβο για τον κόπο σου! 
Δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως ποιο είναι το συμπέρασμα, γιατί ομολογώ πως κάπου χάθηκα  :Sad:  Ίσως τα μικρά γράμματα σε συνδυασμό με την πρεσβυωπία πια, κουράζουν το μυαλό  :Sad: 
Τελικά, ένα καλώδιο, σε κουλούρα ή όχι (απλά εγώ είχα αναφέρει "κουλούρα" στο παλιό θέμα γιατί δεν έχεις λόγο να το απλώσεις), μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί σαν φορτίο?

----------


## SeAfasia

> [#27] : 
> 
> - Δεν θα έπρεπε ο συντάκτης του να μας γνωστοποιεί την  
> διάθεση με κάποιον τρόπο, οποιονδήποτε, δωρεάν -ή- επί πληρωμή, 
> του TLD source code ; Αλλά αυτός ούτε καν μας λέει αν το exe, 
> που αυτός έχει την καλοσύνη να το μοιράζεται με εμάς, είναι 
> "freeware". Κι αυτό, όπως κι όλα "τα υπόλοιπα", "έτσι φαίνεται"
> σε εμάς πως είναι, από τον τρόπο που αυτός διαθέτει το exe του. 
> Παρεκτός και ξέρεις τίποτα διαφορετικό εσύ, Κωνσταντίνε 
> - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



όχι Πέτρο τπτ......
εχω μπούσουλα το ARRL Handbook 2015 ένα πολύμετρο autorange,έναν παλμογράφο 100ΜΗΖ κτλπ....

----------


## pez

[#26] : Συγγνώμην, αλλά μόλις βρέθηκε : Transmission Line Math 
για το TLD. Και ήταν μόλις λίγο παρακάτω... Στην ιστοσελίδα του 
συντάκτη του TLD Dan Maguire, AC6LA : ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

- ΥΓ - Παρακαλώ, επίσης, για την κατανόησή σας αναφορικά με την 
απουσία, τελευταίως, αμέσων απαντήσεών μου στα - καλοδεχούμενα 
όλα - σχόλιά σας, που και βεβαίως δεν πρόκειται να μείνει 
αναπάντητο κανένα από τα on-topic αυτά - οφείλεται στον πυρετό 
της αναζήτησης : ) 

[#10] : *SRF* : Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Γεώργιε, για την ενθάρρυνση : )
Κατά τα λοιπά : παρακαλώ όπως παραπάνω στο "ΥΓ"

[#29] : *GiwrgosTH* : Φίλε Γεώργιε, ευχαριστώ πολύ : ) Ευχαριστώ 
και για την υπόδειξη της πολύ επιτυχημένης ονομασίας : ) Όσο 
για το μικρό μέγεθος της γραμματοσειράς MS Courier New παρακαλώ 
ας χρησιμοποιείται : [Ctrl]+[+] - το ίδιο άλλωστε πράττω και 
εγώ : ) - Για τα λοιπά, παρακαλώ όπως στο ως άνω "ΥΓ"

----------

GiwrgosTH (07-05-15)

----------


## pez

[#32] : Ο Dan Maguire,  AC6LA, με το Transmission Line  Math του 
που αφορά (και) το πρόγραμμά του TLDetails v2.0.1, το οποίο  
συνέταξε και το συντηρεί, μας υποχρεώσε να ανασκευάσουμε τις  πιο 
άχαρες υποθέσεις μας : [#26], εκείνες, δηλαδή, που αφορούν τα 
πιο σημαντικά από τα θέματα που μας "φαίνονται" εκεί, τα οποία  
ήταν : 

(Α) οι μαθηματικές σχέσεις που χρησιμοποιεί,  

(Β) η ορθότητα του προγραμματισμού τους,  και 

(Γ) η δυνατότητά τους να συνυπάρχουν σε  μια "περιγραφή", σε ένα 
"μοντέλο", μιας ΟΓΜ. 

Ωραία. Καθότι είχαμε προνοήσει και για αυτό προσθέτοντας στις  
υποθέσεις μας, που μάς "φαίνονται" εκεί, το "μέχρι αποδείξεως 
 του εναντίου". Αλλά και "Μετά Χαράς". Αφού έβαλε έτσι τέρμα στις  
δύσκολες, τις "απ' έξω", αριθμητικές δοκιμές του TLD, με τις  
οποίες "παλεύαμε" : ) "να μαντέψουμε ευλόγως", αλλά και 
ταυτοχρόνως,  δύο 2 πράγματα : 

(1) το ευκολότερο : την σειρά με την οποία εκτελεί τους  
υπολογισμούς το TLD, και 

(2) το δύσκολο : την προαναφερθείσα (Α) μορφή των  σχέσεων που 
χρησιμοποιεί για τους υπολογισμούς αυτούς το TLD.  

Και οι διευκρινίσεις του Dan ήρθαν την πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή.  
Καθόσον το μόνο που είχαμε καταφέρει μέχρι τότε να  διαπιστώσουμε 
δοκιμαστικά ήταν ότι για κάθε μια ΟΓΜ που επιλέγαμε, η τιμή  της 
Παραμέτρου C της ΟΓΜ αυτής, όπως η τιμή αυτή  "προβάλλεται" στην 
βιτρίνα του TLD, παραμένει σταθερή, αμετάβλητη, ανεξάρτητη  
από όλες τιμές της συχνότητας f δοκιμάζαμε [#24][0]. Η 
ανεξαρτησία όμως αυτή υποδεικνύει πως το TLD χρησιμοποιεί για  
τον καθορισμό της C σταθερές τιμές μεταβλητών εισόδου, που  
πρέπει να βρίσκονται μεταξύ της Πεντάδας των σταθερών  
"ονομαστικών" τιμών για τις  Ζ0, VF  και τους συντελεστές απωλειών 
K0, K1, K2 [#26][9] της  κάθε  ΟΓΜ. Άρα, και η C που υπολογίζει το  
TLD θα  μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί κι αυτή "ονομαστική" [#6] της ΟΓΜ 
αυτής.

Και η σταθερότητα αυτή ήταν που μας θύμισε τους "φαινομενικά"  
απλούς τύπους που συσχετίζουν την Τετράδα των Παραμέτρων και  την 
Τετράδα των Χαρακτηριστικών : [#6]. Αλλά πριν τους παραθέσουμε, 
ας τονίσουμε και πάλι, ότι  όλες οι μεταβλητές των τύπων αυτών 
εξαρτώνται από την συχνότητα f. Κι ας μην το "δείχνουμε" αυτό,  
για να μην "φορτώσουμε" τον συμβολισμό βάζοντας μετά από  κάθε 
σύμβολό μεταβλητής, π.χ. της R, την επισήμανση "(f)" : R(f)  που 
μπορεί να διαβάζεται και κάπως έτσι : "η μεταβλητή R είναι  
συνάρτηση της συχνότητας f".

Και είναι για τον λόγο αυτό που η απλότητα των τύπων είναι  
"φαινομενική". Παρακάτω, λοιπόν, θα χρησιμοποιούμε τις  ακόλουθες 
συντομογραφίες, υπονοώντας πάντα : εξάρτηση από την  συχνότητα f 
με τύπο που να είναι μια συνάρτηση της συχνότητας f : 

R := R(f), L := L(f), G := G(f), C := C(f)

R0 := R0(f), X0 := X0(f), α = α(f), β = β(f), 

Z0 := Sqrt[R(f)^2 + X(f)^2]

ω := 2*π*f, v := ω/β = 2*π*f/β(f), VF :=  v(f)/c

c := 299,792,458 η σταθερά ταχύτητα διάδοσης στο "φυσικό"  κενό

- κι όχι εκείνη, η  βολική, η "στρογγυλή", στον Free Space, τον 
Ηλεκτρο-Μηχανολογικό,  η θεωρούμενη ίση προς 3Ε8 - αυτή η ίδια, 
δηλαδή, που χρησιμοποιεί και το TLD, όπως αυτό το ίδιο το 
αναφέρει  στο προσαρτημένο του παράθυρο που ανοίγει όταν στην 
βιτρίνα του TLD πατάμε το  "πλήκτρο" : [Freq - VF - Len - WL 
Conversions].

Μετά από αυτά, λοιπόν, και συνειδητοποιώντας ότι για  το TLD: 

*ΟΓΜ "σημαίνει" Πεντάδα Ονομαστικών Τιμών Ζ0, VF, K0,  K1, K2*

και τίποτα άλλο, συνεπάγεται αμέσως ότι το TLD  υποθέτει 
ονομαστικές τιμές: 

R0 = Z0

Χ0 = 0 

ενώ για το β υποθέτει την πρώτη "ξεκάθαρη" - ας την πούμε  
"ημι-ονομαστική" - σχέση για την Χαρακτηριστική μεταβλητή  β: 

β = ω/VF = 2*π*f/VF = β(f)

Οπότε, μετά από την προετοιμασία αυτή, οι τύποι "Σχεδιασμού" ή  
"Σύνθεσης" μιας ΟΓΜ, δηλαδή αυτοί που ορίζουν την Τετράδα  
Παραμέτρων που θα πρέπει να έχει μια ΟΓΜ, για να μπορεί αυτή  να 
μας δώσει την Τετράδα Χαρακτηριστικών που επιθυμούμε - και για  
τον λόγο αυτό και τύποι "Αντίστροφοι" εκείνων της "Ανάλυσης"  
μιας ΟΓΜ : από τις Παραμέτρους, στις Χαρακτηριστικές  - είναι
η Τετράδα Τύπων που ορθώς διατυπώνει ο Chipman [#3], p.58, και 
τους οποίους γράφουμε εδώ κατά τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει τις  
"συμμετρίες" που υπάρχουν:

(5.20) : R = [ α*R0 - β*Χ0 ]

(5.21) :  L = [ α*X0 + β*R0 ]/ω

(5.22) : G = [ α*R0 + β*Χ0  ]/Z0^2

(5.23) : C = [-α*X0 + β*R0 ]/(ω*Z0^2)

ενώ επισημαίνουμε και το γεγονός πως κάθε μια μεταβλητή  της 
Τετράδας των Παραμέτρων εξαρτάται από όλες  τις μεταβλητές της 
Τετράδας των Χαρακτηριστικών. 

Και οι τύποι αυτοί γίνονται για τις ονομαστικές τιμές των ΟΓΜ  
του TLD:

R = α*R0

L = β*R0/ω = R0/(VF*c)

G =  α/R0^2

C = β*R0/(ω*R0^2) = β/(ω*R0) = 1/(v*R0) = 1/(VF*c*R0)

κι έτσι, με το "τέχνασμα" αυτό, το Χ0 = 0 δηλαδή, ή ίσως 
ορθότερα : το Χ0 ~= 0 "περίπου μηδέν", ο αριθμός των 
Χαρακτηριστικών από τις οποίες εξαρτάται κάθε μια Παράμετρος, 
μειώθηκε, από τις τέσσερις 4 στις δύο 2 Χαρακτηριστικές, από 
όπου, και από αυτό και μόνον, συνάγεται αμέσως πως πρόκειται 
για "μείζονος", όπως λένε, σημασίας "επέμβασή" "μας" στις ως
άνω σχέσεις.  

Παράδειγμα : Από την default Πεντάδα Ονομαστικών Τιμών του  TLD 
που έχει το όνομα "Belden 8267 (RG-213/U)" παίρνουμε Z0 = 50,  
VF = 0.66, κι έτσι ήταν που επιβεβαιώσαμε την "ονομαστική" C που
μας δίνει το TLD :

C = 101.080 [pF]/[m] - στο mks-Α|SI-Units

Αλλά και μέχρις εδώ ήταν που προχωρήσαμε, καθότι η τιμή για  το L
στην βιτρίνα του TLD "ψιλό-αλλάζει", σε αυτές τις δοκιμαστικές  
αλλαγές τιμών της συχνότητας f, δηλαδή δεν είναι η "ονομαστική", 
θα την λέγαμε επίσης, τιμή της Παραμέτρου L της ΟΓΜ, αλλά 
αποτέλεσμα σχέσης εξάρτησης από  την συχνότητα f. 

Παράδειγμα : Από την ίδια ως άνω default Πεντάδα Ονομαστικών  
Τιμών του TLD έχουμε - στο mks-Α|SI-Units :

L = 252,700 [nH]/[m] - ονομαστική τιμή L, εμείς 

+------+---------+
|f[MHz]| L[nH/m] |
+------+---------+
| ooo1 | 258,002 |
| oo10 | 255,444 |
| o100 | 253,623 |
| 1000 | 252,994 | - σχέση L = L(f), το TLD
+------+---------+

= Οπότε; - Αδιέξοδο. Κι εδώ βρισκόμασταν όταν "ανακαλύψαμε" την  
ιστοσελίδα του Dan  Maguire, AC6LA : Transmission Line  Math. 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

Χμ... Νομίζουμε πως στο σημείο αυτό που φθάσαμε μπορεί να 
αποδειχθεί γενικότερα πολύ σημαντικό το να μην δοθεί η εντύπωση 
πως ίσως "κρύβουμε", ή καλύτερα "θάβουμε", την μέχρις εδώ 
τουλάχιστον, πιθανή ασάφεια της έννοιας "Ονομαστική Τιμή", μια 
έννοια που είναι ξεκάθαρο πως ειδικότερα εδώ, στο θέμα μας, 
οπωσδήποτε παίζει έναν βασικό, κεντρικό, ρόλο, και συνεπώς 
νομίζουμε πως πρέπει να επιχειρηθεί μια, όσον το δυνατόν 
περισσότερο, διευκρίνισή της. Αναζητήσαμε, λοιπόν, και βρήκαμε 
το ακόλουθο σημαντικό, σύντομο, εγκυκλοπαιδικού χαρακτήρα άρθρο 
: Real versus nominal value, που βρίσκουμε πως εκφράζει και την 
δική μας, μάλλον ασαφή, ομολογουμένως, ιδέα, που μέχρι πρότινος 
είχαμε σχηματισμένη στο μυαλό μας, για την έννοια : "Ονομαστική 
Τιμή". - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ 
Νομίζουμε μάλιστα πως αξίζει πραγματικά τον κόπο να 
αποπειραθούμε, αν όχι να το μεταφράσουμε, τουλάχιστον να το 
αποδώσουμε κάποια στιγμή και στα ελληνικά το αποφασιστικής 
συμβολής στην κατανόηση, τουλάχιστον του θέματός μας, σύντομο 
αυτό άρθρο.

----------


## pez

[#32],[#33]:

1 
- Στο Transmission Line  Math ήταν που βρήκαμε την υπόδειξη του 
Dan για την απάντησή του στην "απαίτησή μας" [#33](Α), αναφορικά 
με τις μαθηματικές σχέσεις που ο ίδιος χρησιμοποιεί στο TLD  :

= "T-Line Model.xls shows the details of the mathematical  model 
for transmission lines that is used by ... _TLDetails_  application

... Both workbooks make use of the Excel complex number  
functions ... Download _T-Line  Model.xls_ ... .  Free. Neither of 
these workbooks contain macros. They may be used with Open  
Office Calc." 

- που αν και δεν απαντά ακριβώς στο ερώτημά μας [#28]  περί του 
τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο Dan με αυτό το μάλλον ασαφές νομικώς :  
"anti-copyright notice" του : "Free." που δεν μας εφησυχάζει  
διότι θυμόμαστε πάρα πολύ καλά πως όταν δεν υπάρχει κανένα  
νομικώς σαφές "Copyright Notice", τότε αυτό σημαίνει σιωπηρά  ότι 
ο συγγραφέας|συντάκτης|προγραμματιστής τα διατηρεί όλα και δεν  
αποποιείται κανένα από τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από το Έργο  
του:  "... under the Berne Convention in international copyright 
law, works are protected even if no copyright statement is 
attached to them" : Anti-copyright notice - ιδίως στις ΗΠΑ :  
[Σ.#48].

2
- Εν πάση περιπτώσει, κατεβάσαμε κι εμείς το: 

T-Line  Model.xls
43,008 bytes 

και το είδαμε στον MS Excel Viewer, που είχαμε  
κατεβάσει από την Microsoft η οποία έχει την καλοσύνη να τον  
διαθέτει δωρεάν. Αλλά επειδή ο viewer αυτός δεν μας αφήνει ούτε  
να ορίσουμε εμείς δεδομένα για να ελέγξουμε τα αποτελέσματα  του 
TLDetails και ούτε να ανοίξουμε τις formulas, για να δούμε "τι  
έχουν μέσα", δηλαδή ποιες ακριβώς είναι - όπως επιζητούσαμε  εδώ 

και δεν θυμόμαστε πόσα μηνύματα : ) - ακολουθήσαμε - σχεδόν -  
την υπόδειξη του Dan: "... these workbooks ... may be used  with 
Open Office Calc". 

"Σχεδόν". Διότι με την ευκαιρία αυτή πήγαμε και κατεβάσαμε την  
τρέχουσα, τελευταία, έκδοση του LibreOffice Portable, αφού,  για 
να να μην τα πολυλογούμε : άλλο το OO OpenOffice, κι άλλο το  LO  
LibreOffice. Έτσι, εμείς διαλέξαμε το LibreOffice  Portable, που 
ήταν το:  

LibreOfficePortable_4.4.2_MultilingualAll.paf.exe
176,157,072 bytes

για να έχουμε όλες τις γλώσσες που  διαθέτει το LO, μη τυχόν και 
μας λείψει καμία : )

3
- Κι έτσι ήταν που ξανα-ανοίξαμε το [T-Line Model.xls] μέσα  στο 
LO Calc "αδιαφορώντας" για το - παρά τις ως άνω διαβεβαιώσεις  
του Dan : "Neither of these workbooks contain macros"  - 
προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα : "libreoffice 4.4.2.2. This document  
contains macros. Macros may contain viruses. Execution of  macros 
is disabled due to the current macro security setting in Tools  - 
Options - LibreOffice - Security. Therefore, some  functionality 
may not be available.", εμπιστευόμενοι δηλαδή το Anti-Virus  μας.

4
Κι αμέσως μετά σπεύσαμε να διασταυρώσουμε τα αποτελέσματα του  
[TLDetails.exe] με εκείνα του [T-Line Model.xls] για την  default
ΟΓΜ του TLD "8267  (RG-213/U)" με τις λοιπές προεπιλογές : [#26], 
αλλάζοντας τα σχετικά δεδομένα εισόδου στο [T-Line  Model.xls] 
και αφού αλλάξαμε το proprietary format xls, σε Open Document  
Spreadsheet ods, το ανεβάσαμε εδώ: 

test-TLD.ods
49,436 bytes

οπότε πήραμε τα ακόλουθα ίδια αποτελέσματα:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57110



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57111




R : 17.629 
X : -26.338

Το γεγονός αυτό ικανοποιεί αμέσως την "απαίτησή" μας [#33](Β), 
αναφορικά με την ορθότητα προγραμματισμού των σχέσεων στο TLD,  
και μάλιστα χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε ακόμη τις σχέσεις αυτές για  να 
συντάξουμε ανεξάρτητο πρόγραμμα για την επιβεβαίωσή τους, αλλά  
ικανοποιεί και την "απαίτησή μας" [#33](Α) αναφορικά με τις 
μαθηματικές σχέσεις που χρησιμοποιεί ο Dan στο TLD, αφού αυτές  
βρίσκονται μέσα στο [T-Line Model.xls] και δεν χρειάζεται  παρά
να το ανοίξουμε για να τις βρούμε.

5
- Αλλά επειδή ούτε και στο LO Calc ανοίγανε, by default, όλοι  
μαζί συλλήβδην οι τύποι των σχέσεων - παρά μόνον  ένας-ένας στην 
[Input Line] της Formula Bar - για να τα καταφέρουμε, αν όχι  να 
τις μελετήσουμε, τουλάχιστον να πάρουμε μια γενική ιδέα για  
αυτές, ζητήσαμε help από το LO Calc αλλά αυτό μας πήγαινε στο  
on-line help, κάτι που γενικώς είναι "κάπως ενοχλητικό" : (  
οπότε αφού εμείς απαιτούσαμε off-line help, ξαναγυρίσαμε στο  
website του LO και κατεβάσαμε από εδώ:

LibreOffice_4.4.3_Win_x86_helppack_en-US.msi 
5,373,952 bytes

το αγγλικό help, λόγω της πολυετούς εμπειρίας μας από τις  
απόπειρες απόδοσης στα ελληνικά μιας ξεκάθαρης  ιστορικά αγγλικής 
τεχνικής ορολογίας, χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν θα  
δώσουμε και το URL προς την ελληνική βοήθεια.

Πλην όμως, επειδή όταν εγκαταστήσαμε το help αυτό διαπιστώσαμε  
πως αυτό, μάλλον λόγω της "portability" του LO που εμείς  
επιλέξαμε, αναζητήσαμε και βρήκαμε ορθές, ως απεδείχθη,  οδηγίες 
για την αποκατάστασή του στο σχετικό με το LO Portable forum:  

"This has been  discussed before" 
SakiTC - March  27, 2012 - 6:28am 

και ακολουθώντας τες,  κάνοντας δηλαδή extact  του msi,  αντί 
install,  με το αξεπέραστο [7-zip], κι έτσι "εντάξει,  πάει κι 
αυτό, επιτέλους έπαιξε", οπότε  δίνοντας στο LO Calc help: 

[displaying]
[formulas instead of results]

βρήκαμε και εφαρμόσαμε  τις σχετικές οδηγίες: 

1. Choose Tools - Options - LibreOffice Calc -  View
2. In the Display area mark the Formulas box. Click  OK.

για να δούμε, επιτέλους, τις εν λόγω σχέσεις εν συνόλω,  τις
οποίες και ανεβάσαμε εδώ:

TLD-formulas.txt
2,346 bytes

= Και τότε τι απομένει; 

- "Η απαίτηση μας" [#33](Γ) αναφορικά με την δυνατότητά των 
σχέσεων  αυτών να είναι συμβατές  - να συνυπάρχουν σε μια  
"περιγραφή", σε ένα "μοντέλο", μιας ΟΓΜ.

- Νικολίτσα  Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#33]:

Αντί του - από τα προηγούμενα και επόμενά του - καταφανώς 
λανθασμένου:  

β = ω/VF = 2*π*f/VF = β(f)

το ορθόν:

β = ω/v = 2*π*f/(VF*c) = β(f) 

Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Πέτρο όταν με το καλό τελειώσετε, θα μπορέσετε να γράψετε δύο πράγματα (πεζά) και για τον χάρτη Smith. Εγώ ότι έμαθα έμαθα , μου είναι δύσκολα τα θεωρητικά  , μια απλή αναφορά και για τα υπόλοιπα μέλη

----------


## pez

*p.gabr* : [#36] : *+1* : )

----------


## pez

[#34], [#35]:

1
- Πριν μπούμε στον έλεγχο του "πυρήνα" του μοντέλου TLM του  Dan, 
δηλαδή της συμβατότητας των σχέσεων μεταξύ των  μεταβλητών μιας 
ΟΓΜ, τις οποίες  θεώρησε|υιοθέτησε|πρότεινε|τροποποίησε|
|προγραμμάτισε - και μάλιστα, πράττοντας άριστα, σε δύο  γλώσσες, 
MS Excel και MS  VB6, για να μπορεί έτσι, διασταυρώνοντας τα 
αποτελέσματα από δύο προγράμματα, να ελέγχει την ορθότητα του  
διπλού προγραμματισμού του - οφείλαμε να αναζητήσουμε τους  
ιστότοπους από τους οποίους, όπως λέει ο Dan στην ιστοσελίδα  του 
για το TLM, θα  μπορούσαμε να προμηθευτούμε κι εμείς τις πάρα 
πολλές Πεντάδες των Ονομαστικών Τιμών (Ζ0, VF, Κ0, Κ1, K2) που  
ορίζουν τις ΟΓΜ στο πρόγραμμά TLD για το μοντέλο TLM,  πέραν της
μίας-και-μόνον-μίας παραπομπής του Dan στο Belden data  sheet 
που όμως αφορά ένα-και-μόνον cable, το Belden 8262 RG-58, τις  
οποίες Πεντάδες ο Dan θα πρέπει να άρχισε να τις συλλέγει ή|και 
να τις  παράγει τουλάχιστον από το 2002, που είναι η χρονολογία 
της  πρώτης έκδοσης του TLD,  ή και πρωτύτερα.


2
- Οπότε, αναζητήσαμε στο διαδίκτυο cables για τα οποία ο  
κατασκευαστής τους να δίδει, εκτός από τις συνήθεις, για να  μην 
πούμε "αναπόφευκτες" : ) ονομαστικές τιμές των Z0 και VF,  
ειδικότερα και τις K0, K1, K2. Για να μην τα  πολυλογούμε
-
αφού τονίσουμε ιδιαιτέρως πως δεν είναι δυνατόν μέσα  στα πλαίσια 
της θεωρίας των ΟΓΜ να απαιτούνται για την περιγραφή ενός  cable 
περισσότερες από μια Τετράδα Παραμέτρων -ή- Χαρακτηριστικών,  και 
όχι μια Πεντάδα Ονομαστικών Τιμών, όπως απαιτεί ο Dan στο  
TLD|TLM 
-
εκτός από την Κ0, που η παρουσία της "ξενίζει", βρήκαμε  ξεχασμένα 
στο διαδίκτυο "supplemental materials" από ένα μάθημα του 2002: 
Radar and  Remote Sensing, από το University of Colorado, με τις 
ακόλουθες τέσσερις 4 σελίδες κατασκευαστών, που όλες τους 
περιλαμβάνουν στοιχεία  για το ζεύγος (Κ1, Κ2), τα οποία, ευλόγως, 
θα πρέπει να είναι του  2002 ή προγενέστερα:

MIL-C-17 COAXIAL CABLES

MIL-C-17  Attenuation and Power Handling: 
Coax 1 
Coax 2

Communications Coax Selection Guide Featuring 
TIMES MICROWAVE SYSTEMS LMR (R) Flexible Coax

από όπου, ξεκάθαρα έχουμε: "Attenuation at Any Frequency = 
[ *K1* x Sqrt(Fmhz) ] + [ *K2* x Fmhz ]" και επί πλέον: "or use 
Performance Calculator at www.timesmicrowave.com"


3
Οπότε, ξεκινήσαμε κι εμείς από τις τέσσερις  4 αυτές σελίδες,
ψάξαμε, και βρήκαμε τις ακόλουθες  Πρακτικές Πληροφορίες 
μεγάλου, γενικοτέρου, ενδιαφέροντος:

3.1
Τις Ονομαστικές Τιμές του default cable του TLD : Belden 8267,  
με το οποίο κάναμε τις δοκιμές, στα δύο συστήματα : Αγγλικό 
και Μετρικό

3.2
Για το ίδιο default cable Belden 8267:
Belden RG Coaxial and Triaxial Reference Guide
τις ακόλουθες πληροφορίες στην p. 6.13:

Other Misc. RG Types (continued)
Cable Designation : RG-213/U QPL M17/163-00001
Part No. : 8267
Page No. : 6.78  - παραπομπή στην σελίδα του Master Catalog : 3.3
No. of Coax : MIL-C-17G 
Conductor Stranding / Dia.&Type (DCR/1000 Ft.) : 7/.089 BC (1.7)
Insulation Material (OD in.) : PE (.285) 
Shield Type Tape/Braid (DCR/1000 Ft.) :  None/96% BC (1.2)
Jacket Material (OD in.) : PVC-NC (.405)
Nom. Weight (Lbs./Ft.) : .102 
Nom. Imp. (Ω) : 50 
Nom. Cap. (pF/Ft.) : 30.8  - [#32]: δηλαδή αυτό βρήκαμε ανά μέτρο
Suggested Operating Temp. Range (°C) UL : -40 to +80 
Max. Oper.Voltage (RMS) : 3,700

3.3
Belden Master Catalog 2006
38,904,412 bytes

3.4
Belden Cable Finder Guide

3.5
Belden ECatalog

3.6
Times Microwave Systems : LMR Flexible Coax 
552,144 bytes

 3.7
Times Microwave Systems : Complete Coaxial Cable Catalog & Handbook
3,849,370 bytes

3.8
Times Microwave Systems : Online Cable Calculator


4
- Και μετά από όλα αυτά, αναζητήσαμε και βρήκαμε  το website 
με τις  Στρατιωτικές και Ομοσπονδιακές Προδιαγραφές των ΗΠΑ,
όχι μόνον για  καλώδια αλλά "για τα πάντα" : )

| To.....: loose-connection 
| Sent...:  Thursday, May 07, 2015 11:19 PM
| Subject: [lc] MIL-17-C|CABLE, RF, FLEXIBLE,  COAXIAL,
|........: 50-OHMS:Military_Specifications|PLUS
| From...: petros.zimourtopoulos 
| 
| F
|  *MIL-17-C-F*
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
|  MIL-C-17/75F, MILITARY SPECIFICATION SHEET: CABLE, RADIO
| FREQUENCY,  FLEXIBLE, COAXIAL, 50 OHMS, M17/75-RG214 AND
| M17/75-RG36G (24-SEP-1986)  [S/S BY MIL-DTL-17/75F]., The
| requirements for acquiring the product  described herein shall
| consist of this specification sheet and  MIL-DTL-17.
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
| 01
|  1986.09.24
| MIL-C-17_75F.pdf
| 335,579 bytes
| 
| 02
| 1998.06.25
|  MIL-C-17_75G_AMENDMENT-1.pdf
| 5,368 bytes
| 
| 03
| 2003.04.16
|  MIL-C-17_75F_NOTICE-1.pdf
| 352,894 bytes
| 
| 04
|  2008.03.28_MIL-C-17_75F_NOTICE-2.pdf
| 3,289 bytes
| 
| 05
|  2010.02.23_MIL-DTL-17_75F_AMENDMENT-2.pdf
| 109,187 bytes
| 
| G
| *MIL-17-C-G*
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
| MIL-C-17G,  MILITARY SPECIFICATION: CABLES, RADIO FREQUENCY,
| FLEXIBLE AND SEMIRIGID,  GENERATION SPECIFICATION FOR
| (09 MAR 1990) [S/S BY MIL-DTL-17H]., This  specification covers
| flexible and semirigid cables with solid and  semisolid
| dielectric cores, with single, dual and twin inner  conductors.
| Cables covered by this specification are primarily intended  for
| use as transmission lines to conduct energy in a simple power
|  transfer continuously or intermittently. In general, these
| cables are  designed for low-loss, stable operation from the
| relatively low frequencies  through the higher frequencies in the
| microwave and radar regions of the  frequency spectrum. Cables
| may also be used as circuit elements, delay  lines or impedance
| matching devices. These cables are supplied under a  reliability
| assurance program as specified in section 3.
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
| 6
|  1990.03.09
| MIL-C-17G.PDF
| 2,675,833 bytes
| 
| 7
| 1996.01.08
|  MIL-C-17G_AMENDMENT-3.PDF
| 412,247 byte
| 
| H
| *MIL-17-C-H*
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
|  MIL-DTL-17H, DETAIL SPECIFICATION: CABLES, RADIO FREQUENCY,
| FLEXIBLE AND  SEMIRIGID, GENERATION SPECIFICATION FOR
| (04 AUG 2006) [SUPERSEDING  MIL-C-17G].
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
| 8
|  2005.08.19
| MIL-DTL-17H.PDF
| 782,033 bytes
| 
| 9
| 2006.08.04
|  MIL-DTL-17H_SUPPLEMENT-1.PDF
| 177,802 bytes
| 
| J
| *MIL-17-C-J*
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
|  MIL-DTL-17J, DETAIL SPECIFICATION: CABLES, RADIO FREQUENCY,
| FLEXIBLE AND  SEMIRIGID, GENERAL SPECIFICATION FOR (10-FEB-2014).
|  ----------------------------------------------------------------
| 10
|  2014.02.10
| MIL-DTL-17J.pdf
| 2,262,144 bytes
| 
| *PLUS*
|  
| FSC:  6145 - Wire and Cable, Electrical
|  Currently : Five 5 Web Pages
| 
| *PLUS*
|  
|  Specifications, Standards, Handbooks and Mil-Spec documents
| 
| EverySpec  provides free access to over 50,000 Military, DoD,
| Federal, NASA, DOE, and  Government specifications, standards,
| handbooks, and publications.
|  
| This data warehouse includes standardization documents with the
|  designations of MIL, MIL-STD, MIL-PRF, MIL-DTL, FED, CID, JANS,
| MS, AND,  USAF, DID, CID, UCF, and FIPS, including their
| Amendments, Notices, and  Supplements:
|
| everyspec.com
| 
| - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
|
| 120pi.op4.eu/mailman/listinfo/loose-connection_120pi.op4.eu

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## dovegroup

Αγαπητέ κύριε Ζιμουρτόπουλε έχω να γράψω τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια και μου προκαλέσατε το ενδιαφέρον.
Σας ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για το επίπεδο ανάλυσης-εκπαίδευσης που προσφέρεται και σας παρακαλώ με σεβασμό να συνεχίσετε τις πολύτιμες αναλύσεις σας.

Επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή παρένθεση στο πολύ σπουδαίο τούτο νήμα.

Μετά από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το νήμα και πραγματικά χάθηκα αρκετές φορές και που αναγκάστηκα να ανατρέξω 
έως και στην χρήση μαθηματικών που έχω να δώ πρό 20ετίας, για μια ακόμη φορά αντιλαμβάνομαι - διαπιστώνω 
την θλιβερού επιπέδου μεταφοράς γνώσης, την επάρκεια και το επίπεδο μόρφωσης κάποιων εκπαιδευτικών Fast Food της ανωτέρας εκπαίδευσης 
με κατεύθυνση στις τηλεπικοινωνίες που με σημειώσεις-ύλη 50 σελίδων και εργαστήρια εξομοιωτών οργάνων και όχι με πραγματικά όργανα και δεδομένα 
αλλά και με ασκήσεις που δεν θα ολοκληρωθούν ποτέ μέσα στα επιτρεπόμενα χρονικά όρια επειδή το λάθος είναι εν τη γενέσει του από άγνοια-ανεπάρκεια-αδιαφορία 
και όχι τεχνητό για την καλύτερη εκπαίδευση των σπουδαστών όπως αρκετές φορές *διακηρύττουν για να καλύψουν άγνοια-ανεπάρκεια-πιθανή αδιαφορία-πιθανή επιτηδευμένη μη μεταφορά γνώσης 
ή και ακόμη περισσότερα χρήματα για εξοπλισμό που θα αραχνιάζει σαν διακοσμητικό πάγκου εργασίας που δεν πρέπει να αγγίξει ο σπουδαστής,*και _διεκπεραιώνουν_ την σπουδή *γραμμές μεταφοράς* σε ένα εξάμηνο.
_Δεν θα ήθελα να πιστεύω πως ισχύουν μερικά από τα παραπάνω, και δ_εν ισχύουν παντού τα παραπάνω.

Επίσης αν δεν γίνομαι φορτικός και πιστεύω πώς όχι εκτός θέματος (off topic) σας θερμο-παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε να αναλύσετε όσο περισσότερο επιθυμείτε τις ιδιότητες γραμμών μήκους λ, λ/2, λ/4....και τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά τους, 
διότι πιστεύω πως θα καταρρεύσουν αρκετοί μύθοι και ασάφειες που ταλαιπωρούν πολλούς από τα φοιτητικά μας χρόνια.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pez

=  *dovegroup* : [#39] : ) Για την πολύτιμη ενθάρρυνσή σας, σάς 
ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Η Νικολίτσα κι εγώ. Και με την ευκαιρία, 
ας διαβάζεται, παρακαλώ, στα κλειστά πλέον, χωρίς δυνατότητα 
επανόρθωσης, προηγούμενα, ως: "ευχαριστούμε", το, από δική μου 
παράλειψη, σκέτο : "ευχαριστώ". Επίσης όμως σας ευχαριστούμε 
και για την ευκαιρία που μας δίνετε λέγοντας : "... πραγματικά 
χάθηκα αρκετές φορές ...", καθότι μπορούμε επιτέλους να 
ομολογήσουμε πως κι εμείς χαθήκαμε πολύ περισσότερες από άλλες 
τόσες  φορές : ) Αλλά αυτό ήταν και το κίνητρό μας. "Μουλαρώσαμε" 
και δεν το βάζουμε κάτω : ) Αν δεν τελειώσουμε "επιτέλους" με 
αυτό το -δήθεν, από την κακομεταχείριση|κακοποίηση που 
υφίσταται- "μυστηριώδες" ζήτημα, τουλάχιστον ας αποκαλύψουμε 
"δημόσια" το τι εμείς δεν γνωρίζαμε κι ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει : )

Άλλωστε, πέραν από τις διθυραμβικές "κριτικές" μιας 
παραπλανητικής διαφήμισης του κάθε κερδοσκοπικού εκδότη, τι 
πραγματικά είναι ένα τεχνολογικό|μηχανολογικό|επιστημονικό 
γραπτό, ένα "πέϊπερ" : ) που λένε ή ακόμα κι ένα ένα πρόγραμμα 
υπολογιστή; Όχι βέβαια ένα ιερό κείμενο : πίστευε και μην 
ερεύνα. Είναι μόνον και απλώς μια απόπειρα των -προϋποτιθέμενων 
ως καλοπροαίρετων, από τους αντιστοίχως καλοπροαίρετους 
αναγνώστες του, αλλά και μέχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίου βεβαίως- 
συγγραφέων|συντακτών του, να εκθέσουν|καταθέσουν|προτείνουν 
ειλικρινώς την όποια όλη γνώση|γνώμη κατέχουν|έχουν εκείνη 
ακριβώς την στιγμή που την γράφουν. Συνεπώς, είναι ένα κείμενο 
που μπορεί στο μέλλον να μεταβληθεί|αλλάξει|τροποποιηθεί|
|απορριφθεί|αποκηρυχθεί είτε από τους αναγνώστες του ή/και από 
άλλους συγγραφείς ή/και ακόμα-ακόμα και από αυτούς τους ίδιους 
τους συγγραφείς του. Δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο ή ολιγότερο. 
Τίποτα. 

Οπότε και εμείς, επί των, ασφαλώς ευλόγων, αιτημάτων σας, δεν 
μπορούμε να πράξουμε τίποτα περισσότερο -ή- ολιγότερο παρά να 
σας διαβεβαιώσουμε πως, για τους ως άνω δικούς μας λόγους, θα 
καταβάλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για να τα καταφέρουμε και να 
ανταποκριθούμε : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

Συμφωνώ με τον Άκη,
αν μπορείτε Κύριε Πέτρο να συνεχίσετε να μας παρέχετε θεωριτικά άρθρα αλλά όμως και την *πρακτική εφαρμογή διότι η εφαρμογή είναι η ουσία!*
Δεν αν μπορείτε να μας αναφέρετε και το επίπεδο της ειδικότητάς σας πχ ηλεκτρονικά,τηλεπικοινωνίες,ψηφιακά κυκλώματα κτλπ......ώστε να σας υποβάλουμε ερωτήσεις
ώστε να δημιουργηθεί πηγή γνώσης στο φόρουμ!
Ευχαριστώ Κώστας aka SeAfasia.. :Biggrin:

----------


## pez

[#40] : Ας υπενθυμίσουμε και πάλι, αν δεν έχει γίνει αποδεκτό, 
πως εμείς δεν μοιραζόμαστε εδώ κάτι το πραγματικά δικό μας εκτός 
από τις εξηγήσεις|επεξηγήσεις|διευκρινίσεις γνωστών ήδη θεμάτων, 
"από την βιβλιογραφία", όπως λένε. Κι αυτές σαν προετοιμασία της 
δικής μας εικόνας που, όπως υποσχεθήκαμε, θα επιχειρήσουμε να 
την δείξουμε στο τέλος. Και το TLDetails, με το οποίο 
καταπιαστήκαμε - και καλά κάναμε : ) - οφείλεται σε άκρως 
επιτυχή, όπως αποδεικνύεται,  : ) υπόδειξη του *p.gabr* : [#1],[#2]
[5]. Κι "όσο το σκαλίζουμε" το θέμα, τόσο ανεβαίνει στην 
εκτίμησή μας ο Dan. Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι. Και παρά το ό,τι 
δημιουργείται η εντύπωση, από τις ημερομηνίες εκδόσεων του TLD, 
πως για κάποιο διάστημα "σαν να τα είχε παρατήσει o Dan", εν 
τούτοις αυτός φαίνεται ως να "το παλεύει γενικότερα το θέμα"
συνεχώς, από το 2000 μέχρι και σήμερα, με "xls"s. Και για να 
μην τα πολύ-λέμε αναφορικά με τις υποθέσεις μας που απεδείχθησαν
αληθείς ή/και με το ιστορικό της περιπλάνησής μας προς αναζήτηση 
στοιχείων στο διαδίκτυο, πάμε στα αποτελέσματα της καθαυτά:

1. Με το HTTrack κατεβάσαμε όλα τα, την στιγμή αυτή 409|10.5ΜΒ, 
objects που ο Dan συντηρεί στο folder adhoc του website του, και 
εξετάσαμε μία-προς-μία τις εκεί 347 τώρα εικόνες, για να 
διαπιστώσουμε πως μεταξύ τους υπάρχει η ακόλουθη εικόνα, 
πιθανώς "αποκαλυπτική" του τρόπου με τον οποίο ο Dan 
"τακτοποιεί" τα Τρία 3 Κάππα που, μαζί με τα Z0 και VF, 
φτιάχνουν την Πεντάδα Ονομαστικών Τιμών που ο ίδιος θεωρεί πως 
μπορεί να την ονοματίσει: "cable" [#32]:

ac6la.com/adhoc/KN5Lexample.png 

2. Και βρήκαμε - με τον Google τέλος πάντων - πως στην εικόνα 
αυτή παραπέμπει μόνον η απάντηση που δίνει ο Dan το 2013
-
στο Restricted Yahoo Group με τον εύγλωττο τίτλο "SimSmith 
Smith Chart Software", ένα group που αντιλαμβάνεται προφανώς 
την σημασία που έχει για το ευανάγνωστον του κειμένου το 
Fixed-Space font, αφού μας επιτρέπει να το διαλέξουμε ακριβώς 
επάνω από τον τίτλο του κάθε μηνύματος, δεξιά με το [View  V]
αλλά και το δεξιά περατωμένο περιθώριο του κειμένου
-
σε μια συζήτηση που ο τίτλος της φαίνεται πως μπορεί να "τα 
λέει όλα": 

Simple versus K0K1K2 TL models 

3. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το μήνυμα του Dan που έμελε να είναι 
το καθοριστικά τελευταίο στην αναζήτησή μας διότι από μια 
ματιά σε αυτά που λέει εκεί ο Dan δημιουργήθηκε ως εύλογη,
"απιθάνως πιθανή" : ) η εντύπωση πως ο Dan προμηθεύτηκε|-εται
όλα αυτά τα πάρα πολλά cables που παρουσιάζει στο πρόγραμμά του 
TLD, τα μέτρησε|μετρά και από τις μετρήσεις έβγαλε|βγάζει 
πειραματικά|εμπειρικά τις Ονομαστικές Τιμές των cables-Πεντάδων.
Κι αυτή ήταν μια μεγάλη πραγματικά πρόκληση. Οπότε, συνεχίσαμε 
κι εμείς την αναζήτηση για να φθάσουμε στο επόμενο, πάρα πολύ 
σημαντικό για το θέμα μας, μήνυμα του Dan του 2001, που 
διασώζεται, άγνωστον όμως μέχρι πότε καθότι φαίνεται σαν 
ανενεργό πια με, από ό,τι εμείς είδαμε, last post το 2013, στο 
forum : Red Wave Radio και για αυτό ήταν που κι εμείς, για να το 
περισώσουμε, το ανεβάσαμε εδώ:

Dan-for-the-2-of-3-Kappa

* Οφειλομένη Σημείωση * Ο Reg, στον οποίο αναφέρεται ο Dan, 
είναι πια ένα Silent Key - ο Πραγματικά Μεγάλος Reg Edward, 
G4FGQ.  Ό,τι μας άφησε - ~4 MB με το HTTrack - έχει διασωθεί από 
τον *K3HRN* στο : zerobeat.net/G4FGQ/

4. Ε, μετά από αυτό ήταν που άρχισε να ξεκαθαρίζει για εμάς το 
τοπίο, να αισθανόμαστε σε γνωστό περιβάλλον, πως αποβιβαστήκαμε
πια, πως πατάμε πια σε έδαφος σταθερό, οικείο, όπου έχουμε πια 
μια κάποια εικόνα [#2][6][Τζουβάρας] : ) κι έτσι αναζητήσαμε και 
βρήκαμε BestFit.xls όχι στο website του Dan, αλλά "κρυμμένο" εδώ:

 Analizzatore di antenna RIG EXPERT AA-54 brevi considerazioni.
12 gennaio 2014 at 16:02

"Scarica di seguito il file BestFit.zip contenente il file XLS per 
il calcolo delle attenuazioni":

BestFit.xls

5. Οπότε ψάξαμε να βρούμε το *"*XLZIZL", το οποίο, όπως μας ανέφερε 
ο Dan παραπάνω [3], σαν μέρος του έχει το BestFit.xls. 

= Πού; 

- "Στου Dan". Αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει πια:

= "The *XLZIZL* software package has been temporarily withdrawn and 
is not currently available.":

ac6la.com/xlzizl.html

= Γιατί; 

- Διότι όπως λέει ο Dan στο "Additional Loss Due to SWR" is in 
Quotes for a Reason* -* or - Think Twice Before Using a Web-Based 
Line Loss Calculator":* 
*
= Both XLZIZL and the calculator web page were withdrawn several 
years  later.  However, the JavaScript source code has been copied 
and  re-copied many times over.  A quick Google search reveals at 
least 30  different sites that now use exactly the same script 
code along with  exactly the same dropdown list of line types.  
The copies are found on  personal amateur radio sites, radio club 
sites, commercial sites, and  academic sites.  A few are even in 
different languages. 
 
 The author is indeed flattered by all the imitators.  But please 
keep in  mind that there are other tools available which are both 
more  comprehensive and more accurate. 

Dan Maguire, AC6LA 

April 2015   

ac6la.com/swrloss.html

= Τι έχει διασωθεί;

- Τουλάχιστον τα σχόλια του Dan για το XLZIZL: 

Free Antenna Feed System Modeling Software

= Και τι μας απομένει;

- Μια επίσκεψη στο filewatcher που δεν πρόκειται να πάει χαμένη, 
αφού εμείς διαλέξαμε και πήραμε το πρώτο από αυτά που βρήκαμε 
εκεί:

ftp.pl.freebsd.org/vol/rzm1/ham.old/antenna/NEC/XLZIZL.zip

Καθότι, όπως μας τονίζει κι ίδιος ο Dan, στο παραπάνω: 

 = There is no "Gospel Truth" set of specifications for any given 
transmission line type.

- Σωστό. Συμφωνούμε κι εμείς : *+1* κι από εμάς : ) Κι έτσι ήταν 
που το κατεβάσαμε, για να το μελετήσουμε το XLZIZL : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

Συνεπώς κύριε Ζυμουρτόπουλε το TLD είναι ένα λογισμικό που μπορούμε να εμπιστευόμαστε για την εξαγωγή των αποτελεσμάτων του;

----------


## pez

*electron* : [#43] Αντί μιας ξεκάθαρης απαντήσεως, που προφανώς, 
και μετά επιτάσεως, επιθυμείτε, σας παρακαλούμε θερμώς όπως
-
αφού λάβετε σοβαρώς υπ' όψιν σας : αφενός, τις σχετικές 
"δηλώσεις", αλλά και ιδίως την σχετική δραστηριότητα του ιδίου 
του συντάκτη του TLD, από το 2001 έως και τώρα, τον Απρίλιο 
του 2015 [#42], και αφετέρου, τις δικές μας "Ομολογίες" : ) 
[#40], τις οποίες μόλις προ ολίγου προσπαθήσαμε να τις 
αποσαφηνίσουμε έτι περαιτέρω
-
αποφασίσετε, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, εσείς.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#42][5]:

*0* Μετά  την αποσυμπίεση του XLZIZL.zip (1,059,824 bytes), 
διαλέξαμε από εκεί μέσα το  BestFit.xls (36.352 bytes) - με 
στοιχεία φακέλου: Modified: Πέμπτη, 5  Απριλίου 2001, 12:16:52 
μμ, [Summary] : Author: Dan Maguire - και το  ανοίξαμε με το  
LibreOffice Calc Portable [#34][2].


* 1* Εκεί,  αναζητήσαμε στοιχεία για το default cable του TLD : 
Belden 8267 - Προσοχή!  Τα στοιχεία στο BestFit.xls είναι του 
2001, το πολύ - τα οποία και βρήκαμε  στην:

Γραμμή 53, όπου έχουμε:

Belden 8267 (RG-213) 0.18 0.62 1.5  2.1 3 4.8 6.5 7.6 8.2


* 2* Διαλέξαμε τα εννέα 9 cells των στοιχείων αυτών:  

από 53-C έως και 53-Κ.


* 3* Τα cells αυτά τα αντιγράψαμε στο  clipboard : Copy


*4* "Πήγαμε" σε κάποιο άδειο cell, τέτοιο ώστε να έχει  άλλα 8 
άδεια cells από κάτω του, το όλον 9 κενά cells, π.χ.: 

από  R-38 έως και R-46.


* 5* Πατήσαμε εκεί δεξί πλήκτρο, και στο drop-down menu  που 
άνοιξε, κάναμε τα εξής:

-> Paste Special...
<-  Options
-> [v] Transpose
-> [ΟΚ]

οπότε κι η γραμμή των cells:  από 53-C έως και 53-K, αναστράφηκε 
και έγινε η στήλη των cells: 

από  R-38 έως και R-49.


*6* Επιλέξαμε και αντιγράψαμε τα cells αυτά : Copy και  " πήγαμε" 
να τα επικολλήσουμε :  Paste, ως η στήλη που είναι, στα cells της 

στήλης D που ξεκινάνε αμέσως κάτω  από το cell :


D-17 : db/100ft 

και

από D-18 έως και  D-26,

δηλαδή δίπλα δεξιά από τα cells  της στήλης C που ξεκινά κάτω από  
το cell: 

C-17 : Freq. MHz 

και ως εξής :

<- Your pasting data "κ.λπ."
-> [Yes]

κι "αμέσως"  είχαμε τα αποτελέσματα στα cells : 

19-F , 19-G :

+------------------------------------+
| Results ....... | ................ |
| K1 ............ | K2  ............. |
| ...... 0.189926 | ....... 0.002161 |
+------------------------------------+

*7* Μετά από  αυτά, ανεβάσαμε το ods εδώ:

arg-yin-pez-test-with-Belden-8267-BestFit.ods
(39,571 bytes)


*8* Κατόπιν, για να ελέγξουμε την ορθότητα των υπολογισμών του 

BestFit.xls 

- 
[ και όχι μόνον, αφού έπρεπε να προετοιμάσαμε το περιβάλλον τόσο 
[ των ελέγχων των προγραμμάτων του Dan, όσο και της τελικής 
[ απόπειρας κατάδειξης της δικής μας εικόνας  : ) 
-

κατεβάσαμε και εγκαταστήσαμε την "Τιτάνια" : ) maxima

-
[ που ρίξαμε εκείνες τις "κορώνες" : ) για : "την πανταχόθεν 
[  διάχυτη χρεοκοπία της εγκαθιδρυμένης ατομικότητας έναντι της 
[ από εκατονταετιών  θριαμβεύουσας οργανωμένης ομαδικότητας"; : )
[  Έ, η maxima είναι ίσως ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά προϊόντα 
[ μιας τέτοιας "ομαδικότητας" : )
-

που η τρέχουσα τελευταία έκδοσή  της βρίσκεται πάντα εδώ: 
maxima.sourceforge.net/download.html

για MS Windows πάντα εδώ:
sourceforge.net/projects/maxima/files/Maxima-Windows/

όπου την στιγμή αυτή : maxima-sbcl-5.36.1.exe (51,052,544 bytes)


*9* = Και πού πήγε; - Εδώ : 

[X:]\Program Files\Maxima-sbcl-5.36.1\bin\xmaxima.exe

οπότε κάναμε  ένα shortcut, το βάλαμε στο desktop, το τρέξαμε,
άνοιξε :
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Maxima  5.36.0.1 http://maxima.sourceforge.net
using  Lisp SBCL 1.2.7
Distributed under the GNU Public License. See the file  COPYING.
Dedicated to the memory of William Schelter.
The function  bug_report() provides bug reporting information.
(%i1)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
και περιμένει το input μας.
 

*Α* Μετά, συντάξαμε ένα, μάλλον "πρόχειρο", πρόγραμμα εντολών 
προς την maxima, με το οποίο ελέγξαμε ανεξάρτητα την ορθότητα 
των ως άνω αποτελεσμάτων του BestFit.xls για το "στάνταρ" 
default εδώ cable Belden 8267 κ.λπ., το οποίο πρόγραμμα έχει 
ως εξής:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

/* belden 8267 from BestFit.xls */
N : 9; NM1 : N-1;
array(xi, N);  array(yi, N);
fillarray(xi,[1, 10, 50, 100, 200, 400, 700, 900,  1000]);
fillarray(yi,[0.18, 0.62, 1.5, 2.1, 3, 4.8, 6.5, 7.6, 8.2]);
A :  0; B : 0; C : 0; D : 0; E : 0; F : 0;
for i from 0 thru NM1 do A :  A+xi[i];
for i from 0 thru NM1 do B : B+xi[i]*sqrt(xi[i]);
C : B;
for i  from 0 thru NM1 do D : D+xi[i]*xi[i];
for i from 0 thru NM1 do E :  E+yi[i]*sqrt(xi[i]);
for i from 0 thru NM1 do F : F+yi[i]*xi[i];
P : A*D -  B*C;
K1 : (E*D - F*B)/P; K2 : (A*F - C*E)/P;
float(K1);  float(K2);

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
και το ανεβάσαμε κι αυτό  εδώ:

arg-yin-pez-test-with-Belden-8267-BestFit.ods-by-maxima.mc
(519  bytes)


*Β* Το περιεχόμενο του file είναι clear text οπότε: 

ή επιλέγουμε και αντιγράφουμε τις παραπάνω γραμμές "από την 
οθόνη" στο clipboard : Copy - Προσοχή! Επικίνδυνη "τεχνική" 
διότι έτσι μπορεί "να τσιμπήσει" και κανέναν αόρατο χαρακτήρα 
και μετά "να ψαχνόμαστε" με την maxima : "Μα, τι να φταίει 
και δεν παίζει" 

ή - πολύ καλύτερα - κατεβάζουμε το file, το ανοίγουμε κατά τα 
γνωστά [#26][7], και  το αντιγράφουμε στο clipboard : Copy.


*C* Μετά, επικολλούμε τα περιεχόμενα του Clipboard, δηλαδή 
σε κάθε περίπτωση το ως άνω πρόγραμμα - Προσοχή! Με τον  
συνδυασμό πλήκτρων : [Ctrl]+[v] - στο ως άνω παράθυρο της 
maxima [*9*] κι αμέσως μετά το (%i1).


*D* Είμαστε λοιπόν στην maxima και πατάμε [Enter], οπότε 
παίρνουμε:

(%o22) 0.1899262473741978
(%o23)  0.002161114692309808


*Ε* Συνεπώς, "έχουμε" σύμπτωση των δύο ζευγών των  ανεξάρτητων 
αποτελεσμάτων, με το calc και την maxima, για τα (Κ1, Κ2), 
σε όλα τα επτά 7 πρώτα  ψηφία:

0.189926
0.1899262473741978

0.002161
0.002161114692309808


*F* = "Όθεν"; - Σωστά. Έτσι έβγαζε ο Dan το 2001 τα αποτελέσματα 
για τα δύο κάππα, από τα τρία. 

 = Κι από πού βγαίνουν όλα αυτά;  - Χμ... Θα πρέπει να πούμε 
μάλλον "αρκετά" για αυτό το θέμα... Οπότε: Ίσως σε κάποιο από 
τα επόμενα μηνύματα... 

Αλλά μέχρι τότε ας δώσουμε τουλάχιστον τους συγκεκριμένους, 
ειδικούς, τύπους, που εμείς ως άνω [*Α*] προγραμματίσαμε για την 
maxima, και που ως εκ της ως άνω ταυτότητος των αποτελεσμάτων, 
φαίνεται πως χρησιμοποιούσε, τουλάχιστον το 2001, ο Dan, μέσω 
"καταλλήλων", όπως γράφει στα σχόλια του Best.Fit.xls 
συναρτήσεων του MS Excell.

Έτσι, με μαθηματικό συμβολισμό, όπου για οικονομία στην έκταση 
των τύπων έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει:  

- το N, για να μετρήσουμε το πλήθος γνωστών, δεδομένων ζευγών 
αριθμών (xi, yi) : εδώ Ν = 9 

- το i, ως δείκτη που μετράει, το ένα μετά το άλλο, κάθε ένα από 
τα εν λόγω Ν -- εδώ N = 9 ζεύγη, και που για προγραμματιστικούς, 
ας πούμε, λόγους, ξεκινάει από το 0 και φθάνει έως και το Ν-1,
δηλαδή, όπως φαίνεται στην 4η και 5η γραμμή του προγράμματος [*Α*] : 
από το ( x0 = 1 , y0 = 0.1 ) έως και το ( x8 = 1000 , y8 = 8.2 ) 

- Το V, για την συνάρτηση της τετραγωνικής ρίζας,  

- το Σ, για κάθε ένα άθροισμα με Ν όρους -- Ν = 9 εδώ - κάθε ένας
από τους οποίους διαμορφώνεται από πράξεις ή/και ρίζες που 
αφορούν αριθμούς xi ή/και yi, πάντα με τον ίδιο δείκτη i 

παίρνουμε τις εξής πολύ συνοπτικές εκφράσεις των τύπων που 
προγραμματίσαμε:

Α = Σxi
Β = Σxi*Vxi
C = B
D = Σxi*xi = Σxi^2
E = Σyi*Vxi
F = Σyi*xi

P = (A*D - B*C)

A1 = (E*D - F*B)
A2 = (A*F - C*E)

K1 = A1/P
K2 = A2/P

όπου π.χ. για "το πιο εύκολο" από αυτά, το Α = Σxi, έχουμε: 

Σxi = 1 + 10 + 50 + 100 + 200 + 400 + 700 + 900 + 1000 = 3361

"κ.λπ." : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#45] : 

Καταβάλουμε ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια να κρατούμε "τα μαθηματικά" 
του θέματος "στο ελάχιστο δυνατό", στο εντελώς απαραίτητο. Όμως, 
για να έχουμε την δυνατότητα να μελετήσουμε στα σοβαρά, όπως 
σκοπεύουμε, την "Συμβατότητα"

 [ ως λέγεται, χωρίς την, κττμγ απαραίτητη για την κατανόηση, 
[ ρητή προσθήκη : "μεταξύ τους", η οποία οπωσδήποτε υπονοείται 

των σχέσεων που χρησιμοποιούν τα διάφορα μοντέλα ομοιομόρφων 
γραμμών μεταφοράς γενικότερα

[ και ειδικότερα του μοντέλου, ας το πούμε "Τρία Κάππα" ή "3Κ" ή 
[ "Κ0Κ1Κ2" με το οποίο φαίνεται πως αντικατέστησε ο Dan στις 
[ εκδόσεις 2.Χ του TLD το μοντέλο "Δύο Κάππα" ή "2Κ" ή "Κ1Κ2"

χρειαζόμαστε, εκτός από τις "Αντίστροφες Σχέσεις" [#32], και τις 
"Ευθείες Σχέσεις", δηλαδή εκείνους τους τύπους που δίνουν 
τις μεταβλητές στην 

Τετράδα : Χαρακτηριστικές Διάδοσης : ( α , β , R0 , Χ0 ) 

από τις μεταβλητές στην 

Τετράδα : Κυκλωματικές Παράμετροι : ( R , L , G , C )

που, με την ευκαιρία, λέγονται επίσης και "Κατανεμημένοι 
Κυκλωματικοί Συντελεστές", και ούτω καθεξής, σε δουλειά να 
βρισκόμαστε, οπότε, "αντιθέτως" : "εν συντομία", μπορούμε 
να συμβολίσουμε με ένα 1 μόνον σύμβολο, π.χ. με το γράμμα F, 
και να γράφουμε μια συμβολική σχέση και για τις τέσσερις 4 
σχέσεις -- η διαδικασία εντάσσεται στην λεγομένη "Αφαίρεση"

-
Αφαίρεση, με την οποία μερικοί "μετρούν" το "επίπεδο του 
πολιτισμού" μιας κοινωνίας από την δυνατότητα των μελών της 
να επινοούν, κατανοούν, διαχειρίζονται και συνεννοούνται 
με έννοιες "αφηρημένες":
-

(0) : ( α , β , R0 , X0 ) = F( R , L , G , C )

οπότε, καταφύγαμε - πού αλλού; - στον Chipman [#3], την φορά 
αυτή  όμως : "αποφασισμένοι" : ) όπως βεβαιωθούμε, οπωσδήποτε, 
για τρία 3 πράγματα που υπάρχουν εκεί και αναφορικά με τις 
σχέσεις (0):

1. Ότι οι σχέσεις (0) υπάρχουν εκεί, σε "Πολική"|"Πλάτος-Φάση"|
|"Μέτρο-Όρισμα" μορφή, στην σελίδα 47, αλλά χωρίς αρίθμηση.

[ = Χωρίς αρίθμηση; - Ναι. Περίεργο. Για να μην πούμε : 
[ εντυπωσιακό. Άκρως. Δεδομένης της θεμελιώδους σημασίας τους 
[ στην Θεωρία των ΟΓΜ.

2. Ότι υπάρχουν εκεί σε π ρ ο σ ε γ γ ι σ τ ι κ ή "Ορθογώνια"|
|"Καρτεσιανή" μορφή των (0), στην σελίδα 49, σχέσεις από την 
(5.5) έως και (5.8), και πως η μορφή αυτή είναι η πρώτη μέσα σε 
μια "ατελείωτη" σειρά από άλλες, προηγούμενες και επόμενες, 
προσεγγιστικές μορφές "για κάθε ένα από τα πάντα" εκεί μέσα :
σχεδόν ολόκληρο το βιβλίο είναι "προσεγγιστικοί" τύποι για 
διάφορες περιπτώσεις γραμμών ή/και ζωνών συχνοτήτων.

[ - "Είμαστε στο 1968". "Κομπουτερσ", "για τα σπίτια", δεν 
[ υπάρχουν. "Καλκουλατερσ", "για την τσέπη", δεν υπάρχουν. 
[ Υπάρχει ο "Λογαριθμικός Κανών". Ορθότερα : "Sliding Rule". 
[ Ποιος τον ξέρει; Στην Ελλάδα, σίγουρα, "Οι Απόφοιτοι του 
[ Μικρού Πολυτεχνείου". Αλλά δεν φθάνει μόνον να τον "ξέρουν". 
[ Απαιτείται και επιδέξιος, ταχύς χειρισμός: βγάλε-βέργα-γύρισε-
[ -την-και-βάλε-βέργα-βγάλε-βέργα-ξανά-γύρισέ-την-και-ξανά-βάλε-
[ βέργα.
[ -
[ Σχετικά, τις προάλλες, από τον ΓΜ, Radio Black [Σ.#1] : "Έτσι 
[ κτίζονταν τότε τα σπίτια. Με τις ώρες. Εμείς φεύγαμε το βράδυ, 
[ κι "ο άλλος" δούλευε, μέχρι τα βαθιά, άγρια μεσάνυχτα, μέχρι 
[ και τα ξημερώματα. Πολλές φορές εμείς γυρνούσαμε το πρωί και 
[ τον βρίσκαμε εκεί, να κάνει πράξεις με τον "Κανόνα", μέχρις 
[ ότου κάποια στιγμή γυρνούσε και μας έλεγε: ''εγώ παιδιά δεν 
[ αντέχω άλλο και πάω για ύπνο'', κι έφευγε". 
[ - 
[ Καλά. Μιλάμε για ταχυδακτυλουργία. = Και; - Και με αυτόν τον 
[ "Κανόνα" γίνονταν, το  1968, "οι πράξεις". Όσο περισσότερες 
[ ήταν οι πράξεις, τόσο το χειρότερο. Κάθε "προσέγγιση", δηλαδή: 
[ κάθε έκφραση με ολιγότερο πλήθος συμβόλων, "που δούλευε", 
[ δηλαδή: που έβγαζε, πάντα με τον "Κανόνα", "το ίδιο 
[ αποτέλεσμα" με ολιγότερες πράξεις, εθεωρείτο, και πραγματικά 
[ ήταν, Πολύτιμο Απόκτημα. Είπαμε: βγάλε-βέργα-γύρισε-την-και-
[ βάλε-βέργα-βγάλε-βέργα-ξανά-γύρισέ-την-και-ξανά-βάλε-βέργα.
[
[ Κι αυτός ήταν ο ένας λόγος της ύπαρξης των Προσεγγίσεων. Αλλά
[ όχι ο μοναδικός βέβαια. Διότι αν ήταν ο μοναδικός, τότε 
[ σήμερα, με τους Home Computers και με τους Pocket Calculators, 
[ οι Προσεγγίσεις θα έπρεπε να είχανε εκλείψει. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο 
[ δεν έγινε. Γιατί; Διότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι. Ένας από 
[ αυτούς είναι πως δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος για να εκφραστεί μια
[ σχέση. Ένας άλλος, διότι η σχέση καθαυτή είναι γνωστή μόνον 
[ πειραματικά|εμπειρικά. Ένας τρίτος λόγος έχει να κάνει με το 
[ σημαντικό πρακτικό ζήτημα της απίστευτης παντελούς απώλειας 
[ κάθε ακριβείας στους υπολογισμούς ή λογαριασμούς με τους 
[ ακριβείς τύπους και την ανάκτηση της ακρίβειας με την χρήση 
[ προσεγγιστικών τύπων. Και, τέλος, ακόμα ένας λόγος, ίσως ο πιο 
[ σημαντικός από κάθε άλλον, είναι ότι με την χρήση μιας 
[ Προσέγγισης διευκολύνεται, καθίσταται δυνατή, εξ αιτίας της 
[ απλούστερης μορφής του τύπου της από εκείνην του ακριβούς, η 
[ κατανόηση του τρόπου της βαθύτερης εξάρτησης της κάθε μιας 
[ μεταβλητής από τις άλλες, όπως για παράδειγμα, γίνεται και 
[ στο θέμα μας, όπου:
[
[ "Το α με την "Προσέγγιση Υψηλών Συχνοτήτων", γίνεται άθροισμα 
[ δύο 2 όρων, εκ των οποίων ο πρώτος οφείλεται στην R και είναι 
[ ανάλογος προς την ρίζα της συχνότητα f : Κ1*sqrt(f), κι ο 
[ δεύτερος οφείλεται στην G και είναι ανάλογος προς την 
[ συχνότητα f : Κ2*f, ήτοι: αhf ~= Κ1*sqrt(f) + Κ2*f". 

3. Ότι δεν υπάρχουν οι σχέσεις (0) - ή τουλάχιστον εμείς πάλι 
δεν κατορθώσαμε να τις βρούμε εκεί - στην "πλήρη", 
μη-προσεγγιστική "Ορθογώνια"|"Καρτεσιανή" μορφή τους.

[ = Γιατί; - Χμ... Ο μόνος "λόγος" που μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε 
[ είναι"εκ του αποτελέσματος" : ως επιτυχής μέθοδος έκθεσης της 
[ θεωρίας των ΟΓΜ. Αλλά. Αλλά η σύγχυση, παραμονεύει διαρκώς : 
[ Τις ξέχασες ή δεν τις ξέρεις ή δεν φαντάζεσαι καν πως υπάρχουν 
[ "προϋποθέσεις" για την "εφαρμογή του τύπου"; Βγάζεις 
[ άλλ'-αντ'-άλλων "συμπεράσματα". Η "Συμβατότητα" που ψάχνουμε;
[ Αυτή είναι. Αλλά και : Να! Ένας "καλός" τρόπος να κάνεις το 
[ θέμα  "Μυστήριο" [#40]. Προσιτό μόνον στους "μυημένους". Στους 
[ "γκουρού". "Οι αμύητοι" είναι, που χάσκουν, με κάτι τέτοια...
[  : ) "Γίνεσαι Όνομα" με κάτι τέτοια... Γίνεσαι : "Αυτός Ξέρει" 
[ : D . Αν και ίσως "Κάνει τα νερά θολά για να φαίνονται βαθιά"
[ : )  [#24] 

- Λοιπόν. Καθίσαμε και τους βγάλαμε τους ακριβείς τύπους (0). 
Χωρίς να "κρυφοκοιτάξουμε" στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν μας ενδιέφερε. 
Διότι κατάντησε το πράγμα πρόκληση. 

Κι όχι μόνον αυτό. Αλλά καθίσαμε κι "επινοήσαμε" : ) μετά-από-
τόσα-και-τόσα-έτη, κι ένα Παράδειγμα "Τεχνητό", με "Μικρά" 
νούμερα και ριζικά τελείων τετραγώνων, που "να βγαίνει" "με το 
χέρι" για να μην πούμε "με το μάτι" : ) 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Το όριο του forum : 15,000 χαρακτήρες επιβάλλει τον χωρισμό 
του κειμένου σε δύο 2 μέρη - Η συνέχεια, λοιπόν, στο επόμενο

-Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

Το όριο του forum : 15,000 χαρακτήρες επέβαλε τον χωρισμό 
του κειμένου σε δύο 2 μέρη - Συνέχεια, λοιπόν, από το 
προηγούμενο [#46] :

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

- Διότι δεν υπήρξε μόνον ο  dovegroup : [#39] θύμα - χωρίς 
εισαγωγικά - μιας αυθαίρετης, ανεξέλεγκτης, παπαγαλίστικης, 
δήθεν "εκπαίδευσης" : φορτώστε-τα-στον-κόκορα.  Υπήρξαμε θύματα 
κι εμείς. Και μάλιστα θυμόμαστε, πάρα πολύ καλά, πως πάρα πολλά, 
πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, αντικείμενα "τα παρατήσαμε" και τα 
απορρίψαμε, χωρίς καν να αποπειραθούμε να τα προσεγγίσουμε, όταν 
δεν υπήρχε τουλάχιστον ένα παράδειγμα, μία "απλή περίπτωση", ή 
όταν κι αυτό που υπήρχε δεν ήταν και "το πιο κατάλληλο", το 
πειστικό, το πρακτικό, αριθμητικό παράδειγμα, που αν το κάναμε 
"με το χέρι", τότε θα είχαμε και την αίσθηση πως το ελέγχαμε 
"πλήρως" το αντικείμενο, οπότε και θα το "αποδεχόμασταν", κι 
έτσι "θα μαθαίναμε", θα γνωρίζαμε. Όλο ριζικά που "δεν βγαίναν" 
κι όλο μετασχηματισμοί-μετασχηματισμοί, χωρίς μπούσουλα, να 
γυρνάμε γύρω-γύρω, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. "Παραδείγματα":"στο πόδι". 

Τέλος πάντων. 

"Προεξοφλούμε", τώρα, πως υπάρχει μια κάποια εξοικείωση - κι αν 
δεν υπάρχει, τότε εύκολα μπορεί να αποκτηθεί - με το "μοντέλο", 
όπως λένε, των κατανεμημένων κυκλωματικών στοιχείων που 
περιγράφει μαθηματικά μια γραμμή μεταφοράς . Το μοντέλο αυτό 
"πατάει" σε τέσσερα κυκλωματικά στοιχεία, σε σύνδεση "γάμμα" 
ανά ζεύγη : Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά : μια είσοδος, ένας 
αγωγός, προς τα στοιχεία του "εν σειρά" ζεύγους αντίστασης : 
(Rs, Ls), μετά, το άλλο άκρο του L σε κοινή σύνδεση : (α) προς 
την έξοδο, και (β) προς στοιχεία του "εν παραλλήλω" ζεύγους 
αγωγιμότητας : (Gp, Cp), που το άλλο άκρο τους πηγαίνει προς 
σε μια άλλη κοινή σύνδεση, ας την πούμε, "γείωση", που είναι 
ο δεύτερος, ο κοινός, για είσοδο-έξοδο, αγωγός. 

"Για οικονομία" στην έκταση των αναμενόμενων, από τα παραπάνω, 
ως "σχοινοτενών" εκφράσεων, ορίζουμε, λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν την 
εξάρτηση από την συχνότητα f, όπως ήδη αναφέραμε : [#32] τα 
εξής:

V[x] := sqrt[x] , ως εις [#45]

ω := 2*π*f

R := Rs
L := Ls
Ζ := Zs = V[R^2 + (ω*L)^2]

G := Gp
C := Cp
Y := Yp = V[G^2 + (ω*C)^2]

* Προσοχή στον συμβολισμό : Γενικά * Δ Ε Ν * ισχύει Υ*Ζ = 1 
* παρά μόνον : "εκ συμπτώσεως", που λένε.

Τότε, ισχυριζόμαστε, πάντα μέχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίου : ) 
[#40],  ότι οι τέσσερις 4 ευθείες ακριβείς σχέσεις, γραμμένες 
έτσι ώστε να αναδεικνύονται οι υπάρχουσες συμμετρίες τους, είναι 
οι εξής:

α = { V[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] - V[(Z - R)*(Y - G)] }/2

β = { V[(Z - R)*(Υ + G)] + V[(Z + R)*(Y - G)] }/2

R0= { V[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] + V[(Z - R)*(Y - G]] }/2/Y

X0= { V[(Z - R)*(Υ + G)] - V[(Z + R)*(Y - G)] }/2/Y

όπου, και πάλι όπως προηγουμένως [#32], κάθε μία από τις 
τέσσερις 4 Χαρακτηριστικές εξαρτάται και από τις τέσσερις 4
Παραμέτρους.

Παράδειγμα - Τεχνητό - "με το χέρι" αν όχι "με το μάτι" : )

Η Τετράδα "Μικρών" Αριθμών : 

( R = 3 , L = 4 , G = 8 , C = 6 ) 

για  ω = 1 δίνει την Τετράδα "Μικρών" Αριθμών: 

( α = 5 , β = 5 , R0 = 7/10 , X0 = 1/10)

Επαλήθευση : Με τις "Αντίστροφες" Σχέσεις [#32] : 

Ζ0 := V[ R0^2 + X0^2 ]

R = [ α*R0 - β*Χ0 ]

L = [ α*X0 + β*R0 ]/ω

G = [ α*R0 + β*Χ0  ]/Z0^2

C = [-α*X0 + β*R0 ]/(ω*Z0^2)

οπότε:

Το αποτέλεσμα της προηγουμένης, δηλαδή η Τετράδα "Μικρών" Αριθμών :

( α = 5 , β = 5 , R0 = 7/10 , X0 = 1/10)

για  ω = 1 δίνει την προηγούμενη Τετράδα "Μικρών" Αριθμών:

( R = 3 , L = 4 , G = 8 , C = 6 ) 

και πάλι "με το χέρι", αν όχι "και με το μάτι" : )

Για το τέλος αφήσαμε την κττμγ σπουδαιότερη, σχετική με το θέμα
παρατήρηση του Chipman, που υπάρχει στην σελίδα 68 του βιβλίου
του,  και είναι αυτή με την οποία ξεκινά η "εκφώνηση" του 
Supplementary Problem 5.28 :

= "There is no apparent limit to the number of relations that can 
be discovered among transmission line factors and coefficients 
and characteristics".

= "Δεν υπάρχει κανένα προφανές όριο στο πλήθος των σχέσεων που 
μπορεί να ανακαλυφθεί" [πως υπάρχουν] "μεταξύ των παραγόντων και 
των συντελεστών μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς και των χαρακτηριστικών 
της".

- Ωραία. Άρα, καλά κάνουμε που ασχολούμαστε κι εμείς εδώ : )

- "Εν κατακλείδι" : Αν και από την άποψη της μαθηματικής 
περιγραφής της πραγματικότητας δεν θα μπορέσουν να υπάρξουν 
ποτέ ακριβείς σχέσεις που να την περιγράφουν, οπότε όλες οι 
σχέσεις θα είναι πάντα προσεγγιστικές, εν τούτοις, εδώ, όταν 
λέμε : "προσεγγιστικές" σχέσεις, εννοούμε ότι υπάρχουν "ακριβείς" 
σχέσεις, μέσα στα πλαίσια του κυκλωματικού μοντέλου των ΟΓΜ, 
αλλά και πως υπάρχει και ένα ακαθόριστο, ατελείωτο, πλήθος από 
προσεγγιστικές εκφράσεις των ακριβών αυτών σχέσεων.  

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#47] :

Τελικά, απεδείχθη πως πράγματι κάναμε πάλι λάθος αφού : "εμείς 
πάλι δεν κατορθώσαμε να τις βρούμε εκεί" [#46][3], στο βιβλίο, 
του Chipman, τις ακριβείς σχέσεις του, που "και υπάρχουν και 
παρά-υπάρχουν" : ) , στην σελίδα 54: 

(5.15) : α = sqrt((Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2)

(5.15) : β = sqrt((Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2)

(5.15) : R0 = sqrt((Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2)/Υ

(5.15) : |X0| = sqrt((Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2)/Υ

όπου εδώ έχουμε μεταφέρει "λίγο διαφορετικά" τον τύπο για το X0, 
καθότι "απαιτείται" ένας επί πλέον έλεγχος προσήμου του : 
(ω*L/R - ω*G/C) για να βρεθεί, ως ίδιο, το πρόσημο για το X0.

= "Οι δικοί μας" ακριβείς τύποι : [#47] "βγάζουν το ίδιο" με 
τους ακριβείς αυτούς τύπους "του Chipman" ; 

- Αντί να καταπιαστούμε με έναν αλγεβρικό έλεγχο, που εμπλέκει 
μετασχηματισμούς μορφών, σκαρώνουμε δυο 2 προγραμματάκια για την 
Maxima 5.36.1, με ίδια είσοδο : τα default στοιχεία του TLD, 
έτσι ώστε να πάρουμε μια-κάποια καλή αριθμητική ένδειξη για την 
κατάσταση των αποτελεσμάτων:

- - - - -

/* a */
f : 14E6;
ω : 2*%pi*f;
R : 229.441E-3;
L : 255.065E-9;
G :   6.631E-6;
C : 101.080E-12;
ωmL : ω*L;
ωmC : ω*C;
Z : sqrt(R*R + ωmL*ωmL);
Y : sqrt(G*G + ωmC*ωmC);

sZaR : sqrt(Z + R);
sZsR : sqrt(Z - R);
sYaG : sqrt(Y + G);
sYsG : sqrt(Y - G);
q1 : sZaR*sYaG;
q2 : sZsR*sYaG;
r1 : sZsR*sYsG;
r2 : sZaR*sYsG;

α  : (q1 - r1)/2;
β  : (q2 + r2)/2;
R0 : (q1 + r1)/2/Y;
X0 : (q2 - r2)/2/Y;

float(α);
float(β);
float(R0);
float(X0);

- - - - -

/* C */
f : 14E6;
ω : 2*%pi*f;
R : 229.441E-3;
L : 255.065E-9;
G :   6.631E-6;
C : 101.080E-12;
ωmL : ω*L;
ωmC : ω*C;
Z : sqrt(R*R + ωmL*ωmL);
Y : sqrt(G*G + ωmC*ωmC);

RmG : R*G;
ZmY : Z*Y;
LCω2 : ωmL*ωmC;
sA : (ωmL/R - ωmC/G);
s : sA/abs(sA);

α : sqrt((ZmY - LCω2 + RmG)/2);
β : sqrt((ZmY + LCω2 - RmG)/2);
R0: sqrt((ZmY + LCω2 + RmG)/2)/Y;
X0: s*sqrt((ZmY - LCω2 - RmG)/2)/Y;

float(α);
float(β);
float(R0);
float(X0);

- - - - -

= Συμπέρασμα;

 - Αμέσως έχουμε:

αa = 0.002450269579473058 
αC = 0.002450269579474076 
 
βa = 0.4466535951905078 
βC = 0.4466535951905077 
 
R0a = 50.23417011825433 
R0C = 50.23417011825433 

X0a = - 0.2381123587817711 
X0C = - 0.2381123587817455 

 οπότε για την συγκεκριμένη ίδια είσοδο : Μετράμε από 12 έως και 
16 ίδια σημαντικά ψηφία, άρα : "τόσο ίδια".

= Ποιοι τύποι είναι "πιο καλοί"; 

- Χμ... Οι τύποι του Chipman φαίνονται "πιο απλοί", αλλά δεν 
είναι εντελώς συμμετρικοί και απαιτούν επί πλέον έναν "έλεγχο" 
προσήμου για το X0. 

= Ποιο "προγραμματάκι" είναι "πιο καλό";

- Πάλι : Χμ... Ας μετρήσουμε τις διαφορές στον "πυρήνα" των 
υπολογισμών, δηλαδή μεταξύ "εισόδου" και εξόδου, όπου έχουμε:  

a - C : Μέτρα Διαφοράς
----------------------------------
8 - 5 : Βοηθητικές Μεταβλητές
8 - 9 : Προσθέσεις|Αφαιρέσεις
4 - 7 : Πολλαπλασιασμοί|Διαιρέσεις
4 - 4 : Ρίζες
0 - 1 : Άλλες Συναρτήσεις 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

_- Προσθήκη 18.05.2015 : Το προγραμματάκι των Ακριβών Σχέσεων 
"κατά Chipman" "προσπαθεί" να παρακολουθήσει επακριβώς την 
ανάπτυξη του θέματος αυτού από τον ίδιο τον Chipman, ο οποίος 
έχει προβλέψει ρητά μόνον τις δύο 2, εκ των τριών 3 περιπτώσεων 
τριχοτομίας, αρνητική-θετική τιμή του_ _τύπου (ω*L/R - ω*G/C), 
γεγονός που, μαζί με την εμφάνιση των R και G ως παρονομαστών, 
θα πρέπει επίσης να καταλογιστούν στα ως άνω λοιπά 
μειονεκτήματα των Ακριβών Τύπων του. Σχετικώς, απαιτείται 
αναδιατύπωση του εν λόγω τύπου, έτσι ώστε να μην εμφανίζονται 
παρονομαστές, οπότε θα ήταν δυνατός και ο άμεσος 
προγραμματιστικός υπολογισμός του προσήμου του τύπου αυτού, 
συνεπικουρούμενος από την αντικατάσταση του, επιδεκτού της 
απροδιοριστίας 0/0, λόγου sA/abs(sA), από την συνάρτηση 
signum(sA) της Maxima 5.36.1. 
_

----------


## pez

[#48] : 

Επιδιώκοντας να οριοθετήσουμε ένα Ολιγόλογο, Εντελώς Απαραίτητο,  
Σαφές Πλαίσιο για την περαιτέρω εξαγωγή Ασφαλών Συμπερασμάτων, 
διατρέξαμε και πάλι όλα τα σχετικά μέρη του "Βιβλίου" - κι έτσι 
ήταν που βρήκαμε και τις Ακριβείς Σχέσεις του Chipman : [#48] -
για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι η προηγούμενη : [#47] ,  "σπουδαιότερη", 
μέχρις εκείνη την στιγμή : ), παρατήρηση του Chipman  S.P.5.28, 
θα  πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί με τις παρακάτω, το ίδιο "σπουδαίες"
 :  ) τουλάχιστον μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή : ) παρατηρήσεις  του, 
οι οποίες, κατ' ουσίαν, εμπεριέχονται λίγο-πολύ σε όλα τα 
προηγούμενα μηνύματα - ή με άλλα λόγια "Καλέσαμε Ενισχύσεις" : )

[ Για να απομακρύνουμε κάθε λανθασμένη, την  παραμικρή, σχετική 
[ εντύπωση : δεν είναι "το" αλάνθαστο βιβλίο : ) [#40] Διότι 
[ όταν, περί το 1995, η  Νικολίτσα κάθισε και "τα έλυσε όλα" εκεί 
[ μέσα : τα examples, τα solved  problems, και τα supplementary 
[ problems, βρήκε ένα σωρό λάθη που ναι,  μπορεί, ενδεχομένως να 
[ είναι λάθη δακτυλογράφησης ή|και εκτύπωσης, αλλά,  πέραν αυτών 
[ φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα και μερικά λάθη, που με τα  
[ αγγλικά που καταλαβαίνουμε, φαίνονται να είναι λάθη λογικά. 
[ Και αυτά  είναι που εγείρουν την αμφιβολία, η οποία οδηγεί : 
[ στην παραίτηση : "δεν  καταλαβαίνω", στην αμφισβήτηση : "δεν 
[ τα λέει καλά", στην σκοπιμότητα :  "πάμε παρακάτω", στην 
[ καθήλωση : "δεν προχωράω άλλο", στην απόρριψη : "δεν  αξίζει", 
[ στην αναβολή : "κάποτε θα το ξαναπιάσω", ήτοι στην αυτογνωσία  
[ και τελικά στην Γνώση : )

1
"The experience of  several decades seems to suggest that the 
best foundation for the practice  of transmission line design is
a thorough familiarity with the results of  transmission line 
analysis, for a wide variety of line constructions",  p.46:

"Η εμπειρία αρκετών δεκαετιών" [το 1968] "φαίνεται να  
υποδεικνύει πως η αρίστη θεμελίωση προς Πρακτική|Άσκηση του  
σχεδιασμού  γραμμών μεταφοράς είναι μια εις βάθος εξοικείωση με 
τα αποτελέσματα της  ανάλυσης γραμμών μεταφοράς, για μια ευρεία 
ποικιλία κατασκευών γραμμών" [μεταφοράς].

- Παρατήρηση : Απαντά σε Αιτήματα Περί Πρακτικής Πεμπτουσίας : ) 
- Συμπέρασμα : Ας αποφεύγουμε να τσαλαβουτάμε "Πρακτικά".

2
"This chapter deals with practical algebraic and  numerical 
processes for evaluating _α_, _β_, and _Ζο_ for a transmission line  at
angular frequency ω from the values of _R_, _L_, _G_ and _C_ at that  
frequency", p. 46:

"Αυτό το κεφάλαιο ασχολείται με τις  αλγεβρικές και αριθμητικές 
διαδικασίες προς αποτίμηση των α, β, και Z0  για μια γραμμή 
μεταφοράς στην γωνιακή συχνότητα ω από τις τιμές των R, L,  G και 
C στην συχνότητα αυτή".

- Συμπέρασμα: Οι Ακριβείς Σχέσεις είναι Μονοσυχνοτικές.

 3
"Because of this fact that _R_, _L_, _G_ and _C_ each varies  with 
frequency in individual ways and for different reasons, is  never
possible to state a single set of values of these quantities 
for  any transmission line, from which to determine the behavior 
of the line over  a range of frequencies from a few hertz to 
several gigahertz", p.  51:

 "Εξ αιτίας αυτού του  γεγονότος ότι κάθε ένα από τα R, L, G και C 
αλλάζει με την συχνότητα  με τρόπους ανεξάρτητους και για λόγους 
διαφορετικούς, ουδέποτε είναι δυνατόν  να διατυπωθεί ένα μοναδικό
σύνολο τιμών των ποσοτήτων αυτών για οποιαδήποτε  γραμμή 
μεταφοράς, από το οποίο" [σύνολο τιμών] "να καθορισθεί η  
συμπεριφορά της γραμμής επί μιας ζώνης συχνοτήτων από λίγα Hz 
έως αρκετά  GHz". 

- Συμπέρασμα : Σε συνδυασμό με την προηγουμένη [2] καθιστά, 
κάθε - ανεξαιρέτως - Μοντέλο ΟΓΜ, που, ενώ στηρίζονται σε 
σταθερές - έστω και μόνον μία - τιμές, υπόσχοται εν τούτοις :
"μελέτη" της συμπεριφοράς μιας ΟΓΜ συναρτήσει της συχνότητας, 
τελεσίδικα : Προσεγγιστικά. Και μαζί με αυτό - εννοείται - και 
κάθε αντίστοιχο λογισμικό που το υποτίθεται πως το "υλοποιεί" 
"Πρακτικά".

4
"There  is no apparent limit to the number of relations that can 
be discovered among  transmission line factors and coefficients 
and characteristics. The  following are exact relations when 
_G_ = 0.",  p. 68:

- Μετά τα παραπάνω, επεκτείναμε το προηγούμενο απόσπασμα : [#47]
με την πρόταση που το ακολουθεί και αναδιατυπώσαμε την απόδοση 
του, ως εξής: 

"Δεν υπάρχει" [το 1968] "κανένας φανερός περιορισμός στο  πλήθος 
των σχέσεων που μπορούν να ανακαλυφθούν μεταξύ των παραγόντων 
και  των συντελεστών μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς και των 
χαρακτηριστικών  της. Οι επόμενες είναι ακριβείς σχέσεις όταν 
G = 0".

- Παρατήρηση : Ο Chipman θέλει να είναι "ακριβείς" και όποιες 
σχέσεις προκύπτουν από τις Ακριβείς με βάση την προσεγγιστική 
παραδοχή σταθερής, ανεξάρτητης από την συχνότητα f, μεταβλητής 
G = 0. Αυτό δημιουργεί σύγχυση και δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτό 
διότι αντιφάσκει ευθέως με τα ως άνω διαπιστούμενα [2] και [3], 
οπότε θα εξακολουθήσουμε να εννοούμε ως Προσεγγιστική Σχέση 
κάθε σχέση που απλοποιεί, κατά τον έναν ή άλλον τρόπο, μια 
Ακριβή Σχέση. 

- Συμπέρασμα : Όμως, τα προηγούμενα σχετικά συμπεράσματα [#47], 
για το πρακτικά απρόβλεπτα απεριόριστο πλήθος των Προσεγγιστικών 
Σχέσεων, όχι μόνον παραμένουν εν ισχύει ακέραια, αλλά 
ενισχύονται έτι περαιτέρω καθότι περιλαμβάνονται πλέον σαφώς σε 
αυτές, μέσω της αναφοράς στην συγκεκριμένη κυκλωματική παραμέτρο
G, πέραν από τις, Κλειστής [#14] Ερευνητικής Δραστηριότητας στα 
Ερευνητικά Πεδία της ΗΜ Θεωρίας και του Εφαρμοσμένου ΗΜ, 
διατυπούμενες σχέσεις [#6], και οποιεσδήποτε άλλες σχέσεις 
τολμά να προτείνει Ανοικτά προς δοκιμή ο κάθε Ανεξάρτητος 
Ερευνητής. 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#49] : "Χαθήκαμε"; : ) Είναι που μας "γονάτισαν" αυτά τα Τρία 
Κάππα - τον γνωστό γλωσσοδέτη μας θύμισαν : ) - του TLDetails.
Αλλά, εντάξει. Βγάλαμε, επιτέλους, μετά από τόσες ημέρες ( 7; )
 συμπέρασμα. Αναπάντεχο. Δεδομένου ότι ο Dan δεν χρησιμοποιεί 
τα Τρία αυτά Κάππα "του" στον τύπο υπολογισμού της εξασθένισης:

α = K0 + K1*sqrt(fMHz) + K2*fMHZ  

Ακούγεται κάπως απίστευτο, ε; Κι όμως. Είναι αληθινό = Και πού 
τα χρησιμοποιεί; - Χμ... Είναι κάπως μπερδεμένο το θέμα... Να 
δούμε από που θα το πιάσουμε...  Από την Αρχή. Λοιπόν. Τα 
χρησιμοποιεί για να "εκκινήσει" το μοντέλο "του". Το οποίο, 
αμέσως μετά, φαίνεται ως να "μεταπίπτει" σε μοντέλο που είναι 
προϊόν όχι απλής "Black Magic", αλλά "Advanced"... = Αυτό είναι 
"αστείο", ε; - Καθόλου. Μπορεί η μια Έκπληξη να διαδέχεται την 
άλλη, αλλά διαβεβαιώνουμε: Καθόλου Αστείο. Αρκεί να αναζητηθεί 
"η πηγή", την οποία ο Dan "πιστώνει", στο κάτω-κάτω μέρος του 
[T-Line Model.xls] : Credit: Algorithm for Zinternal:  Johnson, 
"High Speed Signal Propagation", section 3.1, equations 3.3 and 
3.4, το βιβλίο δηλαδή με υπότιτλο: "Advanced Black Magic", by
Howard W. Johnson and Martin Graham, Prentice Hall, 2003. Οπότε, 
αν πάμε εκεί, κατεβάζουμε οπωσδήποτε τα "Errata" του = Τι να τα 
κάνουμε; Εδώ δεν έχουμε το βιβλίο, τα παροράματά του μας 
έλειπαν; - Υπομονή. Είπαμε: Εκπλήξεις. Πολλές. Η μία, να 
διαδέχεται την άλλη : ) Καθότι ο Howard      W. Johnson είχε την 
καλοσύνη [υποθέτουμε πως σε αυτό συμφωνεί μαζί του και ο - όπως 
τον λένε σήμερα : "συσυγγραφέας" : ) του - Martin Graham], να 
μοιράζεται μαζί μας, από το 2013, αυτό ακριβώς : το Κεφάλαιο 3 : ) 
"Performance Regions", οπότε - ποιος ξέρει; - μπορεί οι 
διορθώσεις αυτές να μας χρειασθούν... = Μα, καλά, πόσα μοντέλα 
γραμμών υπάρχουν; - Όπως μας έχει υποσχεθε, από το 1968, ο 
Chipman : "Απρόβλεπτα πολλά":[#49:4]. Μάλιστα, "μόλις τώρα", τον 
Νοέμβριο του 2014 - να κι άλλη μια Έκπληξη - "άνοιξε" - άγνωστον : 
"ποιος πληρώνει" - και το : "Simple  and Causal Copper Cable 
Model Suitable for G.fast Frequencies", by Chenguang Lu; Berg, 
M.; Klautau, A.; Borjesson, P.O. Diogo  Acatauassu, Member, IEEE, 
Stefan Host, Member, IEEE, Chenguang Lu, Miguel Berg,  Member, 
IEEE, Aldebaro Klautau, Senior Member, IEEE, and Per Ola 
Borjesson,  Senior Member, IEEE, IEEE TRANSACTIONS ON 
COMMUNICATIONS, VOL. 62, NO. 11, NOVEMBER 2014, [pp. 4040-4051], 
όπου στο [Table Ι] μετράμε μεν δεκαπέντε 15 μοντέλα, αλλά μόνον 
τα δύο 2 από αυτά είναι, λέει "φυσικά"...  - Καλή Μελέτη : ) -
Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ - "Θα 
επανέλθουμε", με πιο χειροπιαστά αποτελέσματα, αλλά και πιθανόν
με "ακόμα ένα" μοντέλο, που ενδεχομένως, ίσως, μπορεί, να 
αποδειχθεί πως είναι και "ολόδικό μας" : ) - στις γραμμές 
μεταφοράς, τουλάχιστον : )  Μέχρι τότε: Figure 3.1:"Το Κλειδί".

----------


## pez

[#50] : Από Κάππα, σε Κάππα... : ) σαν να φαίνεται πως 
κοντεύουμε την διασταύρωση, δηλαδή την επιβεβαίωση, ορισμένων 
τουλάχιστον, αν όχι όλων, από τις υποθέσεις μας:

= Diogo Acatauassu, Stefan HΓΆst, Chenguang Lu, Miguel Berg, 
Aldebaro Klautau, Per Ola BΓΆrjesson, DOI: 10.1109/GLOCOM.2013.
6831504 Conference: GLOBECOM 2013 - 2013 IEEE Global 
Communications Conference:

"Simple and Casual Twisted Pair channel model for G.fast systems"

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#51] : 

- Από όσα διαβάσαμε στην τελευταία  Εργασία:
Simple and Casual Twisted Pair channel model for G.fast systems

 προκύπτουν τα εξής: 

1 
Το μοντέλο Κ1Κ2 "του" Dan, πρέπει να  είναι εκείνο το "τμήμα", 
του μοντέλου ΚΜ1, που εκφράζει την εξασθένιση α με την σχέση 
( 22 ).

2 
Οι "BestFit" παράμετροι K1, K2 του  "του" Dan, πρέπει να  είναι 
εκείνες που δίδονται από τις σχέσεις ( 31 ) και ( 32 ) του 
μοντέλου ΚΜ1.

3 
Το "δεν" μοντέλο K0K1K2 "του" Dan [#50], πρέπει να είναι εκείνο 
το "τμήμα", του μοντέλου ΚΜ2, που  εκφράζει την εξασθένιση α με 
την σχέση ( 26 ), αν αντί k4  γράψουμε Κ0. 

4 
Τα k1,  k2, k4 του KM2 δίδονται κατά τον ίδιο με τον ως  άνω [2] 
τρόπο από τις σχέσεις ( 36 ), ( 37 ) και ( 38 ).


- Τώρα, σύμφωνα  με όσα αναφέρονται:

a 
στην εν λόγω [#51] Εργασία:
Simple and Casual Twisted Pair channel model for G.fast systems

b
στην, εδώ προηγούμενη [#50], Εργασία:
Simple  and Causal Copper Cable Model Suitable for G.fast Frequencies

c
αλλά και στην Εργασία των Patrick Boetsand και Leo Van Biesen 
στην οποία και οι δύο, ως άνω, Εργασίες παραπέμπουν: 
Metallic 2-wire Parametric Line Models - A  Survey

όλα τα παραπάνω μοντέλα είναι :  "non-Physical", υπό την έννοια 
ότι ένα τουλάχιστον από τα Κάππα που εμπλέκουν δεν έχει  κάποια 
-όπως την λένε- "φυσική σημασία", αλλά είναι "εμπειρικό" ή  
"ημι-εμπειρικό" ή "πειραματικό". 

Αλλά τότε γιατί όχι και "ουρανοκατέβατο", "μαντικό" ή "μαγικό" : 
απλό ή  προχωρημένο; : ) Εν πάση περιπτώσει όμως και κατά την  
ταπεινή μας τρέχουσα γνώμη
-
όπως αυτή σχηματίστηκε από την δική  μας σχετική, δυσάρεστη, 
"εμπειρία", την οποία αποκτήσαμε παλεύοντας να  βρούμε τον 
τρόπο με τον οποίο ο Dan προσδιορίζει τις δικές του τις τιμές 
για τα  δικά "του" τα Τρία Κάππα του 
-
τα "non-Physical" μοντέλα είναι δυνατόν να διακριθούν περαιτέρω 
ως εξής:   

Α Τα "Non-Physical"-"Υποκειμενικά" μοντέλα, όπως δηλαδή είναι 
το εκ των ανωτέρω Κ0Κ1Κ2 μοντέλο "του" Dan, όπου ο καθένας μας 
μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον δικό του "τρόπο" για να υπολογίσει 
τις τιμές των παραμέτρων, π.χ. έναν "γραφικό" τρόπο, με χαρτί 
και με μολύβι, υπολογίζοντας τιμές από ζωγραφιές που κάνει επάνω
σε ένα δήθεν-"δοθέν", ως λίγο-πολύ θολά εκτυπωμένο, διάγραμμα, 
όπως π.χ. είναι "Το Κλειδί" : Figure 3.1, του μηνύματος [#50], 
ή, εναλλακτικά, π.χ. έναν "ισοδύναμο" προς αυτόν τον "γραφικό" 
τρόπο αλλά καθαρά "λογαριασματικό" τρόπο από σχέσεις, έτσι ώστε 
να είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να διασταυρωθούν με ακρίβεια σπανίως 
μεγαλύτερη από 0 ή 1 ή 2 σημαντικά ψηφία οι τιμές που βγάζουν 
για το ίδιο Κάππα, δύο διαφορετικοί μελετητές, και με τελικό 
αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα την εγκαθίδρυση μιας μόνιμης αμφιβολίας ή 
δυσπιστίας στις προσωπικές του ικανότητες του "όχι-δεν-βαριέσαι" 
σοβαρού ερευνητή. 

Β Τα "Non-Physical"-"Αντικειμενικά"  μοντέλα, όπως δηλαδή είναι 
όλα τα εκ των ανωτέρω άλλα μοντέλα : Κ1Κ2, ΚΜ1 και ΚΜ2, όπου 
υιοθετείται μια σαφής μαθηματική διαδικασία, ένας συγκεκριμένος 
τρόπος, υπολογισμού των παραμέτρων 
- 
όπως δηλαδή αναμένει κανείς να γίνεται στα "Physical" μοντέλα, 
αν βέβαια, παρά τους ισχυρισμούς των συγγραφέων της ως άνω 
Εργασίας [c] υπάρχει στα σίγουρα κάποιο άλλο "Physical" 
μοντέλο διαφορετικό από εκείνο "του" Chipman ή ίσως ορθότερα 
"του Kelvin", όπως αναφέρεται στην ίδια ως άνω Εργασία [c]
-
όπως είναι δηλαδή η ως άνω κοινή καθαρά μαθηματική διαδικασία 
και στα τρία εν λόγω μοντέλα, που είναι γνωστή σαν "Μέθοδος των 
Ελαχίστων Τετραγώνων" "ΜτΕΤ" και την οποία ήδη χρησιμοποιήσαμε 
στο μήνυμα [#45].


= Οπότε, τι κάνουμε;

- Οπότε, αφού το Κ0Κ1Κ2 είναι "Non-Physical"-"Υποκειμενικό",  
υποκειμενικά κι εμείς αποφασίσαμε : ) να συνεχίσουμε 
χρησιμοποιώντας την "Non-Physical"-"Αντικειμενική", καθαρά 
μαθηματική, διαδικασία "ΜτΕΤ" : ) και για τον επιπλέον λόγο ότι 
ο Dan δεν μας αποκάλυψε -ακόμα- τα συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα των 
κατασκευαστών των συγκεκριμένων γραμμών που κατά "ντουζίνες" 
παραθέτει, γεγονός που δυσχεραίνει έτι περαιτέρω την 
"επιχείρηση μαντεία" : ) στην οποία έχουμε - εδώ και αρκετό 
καιρό πια - αποδυθεί, αφήνοντας ως εντελώς τελευταία την 
δοκιμή του "ολόδικού" μας : ) [#50], ξεκάθαρα πια : 
"Non-Physical"-"Αντικειμενικού" μοντέλου.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## dovegroup

Μάλιστα, επιβεβαιώνονται το  "η φυσική χωρίς μαθηματικά είναι απλό χαρτί τουαλέτας"! 
και μια κατ' επανάληψη ανησυχία μου οδεύει προς επιβεβαίωση η λεγόμενη "επιστημονική ηθική" σε συνάρτηση με την επιστημονική επάρκεια.
Με μεγάλη πιθανότητα η αυτή ηθική μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πολύ ηθική σε σχέση με την άνωθεν διατύπωση μου, άνευ όρων και τιμήματος ως δωρεάν λογισμικό από τον δημιουργό της (Dan),

Xωρίς διάθεση off topic αυτό μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τους ινδιάνους και τους Αμερικάνους και την πρόβλεψη καιρού μεταξύ τεχνολογίας και μάγου της φυλής...

Και πάω λίγο παρακάτω...και φυσικά όχι στα Free tools, ποιός καινοτομεί και με τι πιθανότητα λάθους, ποιος αντιγράφει τι, ποιος ενδιαφέρετε για επιστημονική αλήθεια και ως ποιο βαθμό?
Υπάρχουν πάντα οι ανησυχίες σε επίπεδο οργάνων μετρήσεων και για τα σημεία αναφοράς τους, το κόστος είναι σχετικό και πόσο με την σχετική ακρίβεια τους? 
Δηλαδή με τι επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο πώς και με ποιες σταθερές τα όργανα του εκάστοτε κατασκευαστή μπορούν να είναι αξιόπιστα
ακόμη πιο πίσω τι υλικά από πού, με ποιες ανοχές εξαρτημάτων με ποια όργανα και ποιες και πόσο αντικειμενικές σταθερές και εν τέλει πιστοποιήσεις.
Γνωρίζουμε όλοι τις βελτιώσεις σε επίπεδο hardware & Software συνεχώς ξεκινώντας από το ανθρώπινο λάθος από την σχεδίαση - δημιουργία του έως
αστάθμητους παράγοντες σε πολύ ειδικές περιπτώσεις στο πεδίο των πρωτότυπων συσκευών και ερευνών.
Παρακαλώ συγχωρέσατε μου την off topic παρένθεση. 

Με πολύ ενδιαφέρον και σεβασμό συνεχίζω να σας παρακολουθώ όσο μπορώ, και να αναμένω το αποτέλεσμα στην "επιχείρηση μαντεία".
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pez

= *dovegroup* : [#53] Εμείς ευχαριστούμε.  Διότι οff topic, αλλά 
off topic ενδιαφέρον. Για την "λεγομένη" Φυσική;  Οπωσδήποτε τα 
Μαθηματικά. Όμως το ίδιο δεν θα λέγαμε ίσως και για  οποιαδήποτε 
άλλη επιστημονική δραστηριότητα που επιζητά μια-κάποια  
δυνατότητα αντικειμενικής συνεννόησης; Όσο για την σχέση μεταξύ 
της  "επιστημονικής ηθικής" με την επιστημονική επάρκεια; Δεν θα 
έπρεπε να  καθίσουμε να σκεφτούμε, μπας και καταφέρουμε να 
διαφοροποιήσουμε την σχέση  αυτή από την ταυτοτική; Αλλά μέχρι 
τότε μπορούμε, ίσως, να εξακολουθούμε να  "μετράμε" την 
επιστημονική επάρκεια με το ποσοστό κατοχής της ικανότητας του  
Σωκράτους : να γνωρίζεις ότι δεν γνωρίζεις : ) Και τώρα από 
"Πρώτο Χέρι", που λένε : )Για εμάς, λοιπόν, το  θέμα αυτό τυγχάνει 
να είναι κι ένα ζήτημα εντελώς επίκαιρο καθώς την περασμένη μόλις 
εβδομάδα κάποιος "εθελοντικά"  "επιστημονικός" "moderator" του 
arXiv, ασφαλώς anonymous και  βεβαίως  impotent, "αφαίρεσε" : ) την 
τελευταία Εργασία μας από  το εν λόγω "καταθετήριο" Εργασιών, με 
το βλακώδες "επιχείρημα" ότι -  ύστερα από δέκα περίπου έτη με 
δέκα Εργασίες μας κατατεθειμένες εν τω μεταξύ εκεί, και με πάνω 
από 1,000  hits (καθότι σταματά να μετρά  και να επιστρέφει τα 
περισσότερα από τα 1,000 αποτελέσματα, όταν βέβαια υπάρχουν) κατά 
την σχετική αναζήτηση του λήμματος : [antenna] - το  λεγόμενο 
"γνωστικό" μας "αντικείμενο", έπαψε, αιφνιδίως, να  εμπίπτει σε 
κάποιο  από τα δεκάδες γνωστικά αντικείμενα που ενδιαφέρουν τους 
επιστημονικούς  Εργάτες του arXiv. "Moderator", επιστημονικά 
ανεπαρκής - επιστημονικά  ανήθικος. "Λογοκριτής"... 
"επιστημονικός" : ) Που αποπειράθηκε να φιμώσει την - αδιαφόρως  :  
όποια κι αν είναι αυτή - επιστημονική δραστηριότητα με μέτρα 
αυτοκακοδιοικητικού χαρακτήρα. Τα βλέπετε; Διεθνής είναι πια η 
αναγνώριση που απολαμβάνει, και η  εφαρμογή που τυγχάνει, το 
τοπικό "ακαδημαϊκό" μας μοντέλο : ) Ωραία! Κι έτσι  ήταν που 
πήγαμε κι εμείς και καταθέσαμε τον Μόχθο μας στο Ανεξάρτητο 
viXra

[ Υπό την προτροπή:  
[
[ Add your own feedback and  questions here:
[
[ _You are equally_ _welcome to be positive or  negative about any 
_[ _paper but please_ _be polite. If you  are being critical you must 
_[ _mention at least_ _one  specific error, otherwise your comment 
_[ _will be deleted as _ _unhelpful 
_[
[ Ο Ορισμός, δηλαδή, της Επώνυμης, Υπεύθυνης, της  Πραγματικά 
[ Ομότιμης Κριτικής : Τέλεια! 

- "ανεξάρτητο" τουλάχιστον "τρεχόντως", καθότι και το arXiv ως 
τέτοιο  "ανεξάρτητο" ήταν το 1991, όταν ξεκίνησε... - όπου τις 
επόμενες  ημέρες θα μεταφέρουμε εκεί και όλες τις ως άνω Εργασίες 
μας από το arXiv, και  μετά arXiv : τέλος : ) Όσο για την 
πιστοποίηση με κριτήριο, υποθέτουμε, την  συμμόρφωση προς την 
τυποποίηση, παραθέτουμε το ακόλουθο link - που μας πήρε  σήμερα 
ώρες πολλές για να το εντοπίσουμε, τόσο καλά κρύβεται, 
τουλάχιστον  από εμάς : ) - προς εκείνη την σπάνια Εργασία του 
1999 στην οποία  παραπέμπουν και οι τρεις 3 Εργασίες που 
 προαναφέραμε [#52]. Κι ο τίτλος της;  "Εξηγεί Τα Πάντα". Και για 
τον λόγο αυτό είναι που ο τίτλος αυτός  παρατίθεται, στο τέλος 
του μηνύματος αυτού, όπως έχει, με τα γράμματά του όλα Κεφαλαία: 

European  Telecommunications Standards Institute - ETSI TM6 - 
Plenary # 16  Amsterdam, 29 November - 3 December 1999 - Agenda 
item: Testloops - Project:  SDSL, HDSL, ADSL, long range xDSL 
systems - Luc Heylen and Joseph Musson:  

CABLE MODELS PREDICT PHYSICALLY  IMPOSSIBLE BEHAVIOUR IN TIME 
DOMAIN

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος -

----------


## pez

- Αν, και όταν, ξεπεράσουμε τον δισταγμό, τον φόβο, την βαρεμάρα 
ή την απόρριψη, εκείνων που εμείς "βαφτίσαμε" [#52][A] : ) σαν 
"Non-Physical"-"Υποκειμενικά" Μοντέλα, κι αποφασίσουμε να 
αποπειραθούμε να ασχοληθούμε στα σοβαρά με κάποιο από αυτά, τότε 
θα χρειαστούμε και τα κατάλληλα "λογισμικά εργαλεία" = Ποια; - 
Χμ! Εργαλεία που αντί να παλεύουμε εμείς, από μόνοι μας, να 
διαβάσουμε, "βγάζοντας τα μάτια μας" και στο "περίπου", τις 
τιμές που έχουν αποδοθεί στα σημεία μιας καμπύλης επάνω σε έναν 
ορθογώνιο ή πολικό χάρτη συντεταγμένων, από ένα σχήμα που 
βρίσκεται σε μια "ηλεκτρονικά" διαθέσιμη εικόνα, φωτογραφία ή 
ζωγραφιά, όπως είναι, για παράδειγμα, το "δικό μας" : ) 
Figure 3.1:"Το Κλειδί" [#50], να μπορούν τα εργαλεία αυτά να 
κάνουν την δουλειά αυτή και μάλιστα να την κάνουν καλύτερα από 
εμάς, διαβάζοντας με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις ακριβείας. Τέτοια 
freeware εργαλεία, λοιπόν, εμείς βρήκαμε - και από ετών πολλών 
αλλά και μέχρι της στιγμής αυτής, μέχρι δηλαδή, να βρούμε 
κάποια "καλύτερα", χρησιμοποιούμε γενικότερα - δύο 2, τα οποία 
και βεβαίως συστήνουμε, τα εξής : OptiGraph και MB-Ruler, αν και 
οφείλουμε να προειδοποιήσουμε πως η απρόσεκτη χρήση τους 
επιφέρει συνήθως "κολλήματα" και "κρεμάσματα", τα οποία 
οφείλονται, προφανώς, στις προγραμματιστικές αδυναμίες τους 
- Καλή Εργασία! - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Πού είχαμε μείνει - πριν από... τρεις 3 μήνες; - : ) = Χαμένοι
μήπως μέσα  στα πέιπερσ; = : ) - Χμ... Ναι. Ας επιστρέψουμε,
λοιπόν, σε μια "πιο  χειροπιαστή" "πραγματικότητα".

0 
Και ξανά-ξεκινάμε με την διόρθωση μιας  ολοφάνερης αβλεψίας που 
υπάρχει στο [#48], όπου τέσσερις 4 διαφορετικές  σχέσεις έχουν, 
λανθασμένα, τον ίδιο αριθμό: "(5.15)", αντί των ορθών  4 
διαδοχικών: "(5.15)", "(5.16)", "(5.17)", και "(5.18)", της 
σελίδας p.54 "του Chipman" : [#3] : Robert A. Chipman: "Schaum's 
Outline of  Theory and Problems of Transmission Lines", 
McGraw-Hill, 1968.

1
Επειδή στο [#48] δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ο αναλυτικός έλεγχος του αν : 
"..."Οι δικοί μας" ακριβείς τύποι : [#47] "βγάζουν το ίδιο" με 
τους ακριβείς αυτούς τύπους "του Chipman" ;" καθότι "απαντήθηκε" 
αυτό εκεί μόνον "αριθμητικά", αφού εκεί: "...Αντί να 
καταπιαστούμε με έναν αλγεβρικό έλεγχο, που εμπλέκει 
μετασχηματισμούς μορφών, σκαρώνουμε δυο 2 προγραμματάκια  για την 
Maxima 5.36.1...", για να κλείσουμε αυτό το ζήτημα τουλάχιστον 
για το α, για το οποίο κυρίως ενδιαφερόμαστε στο Θέμα αυτό, 
ξαναγράφουμε, την σχέση: 

(5.15) : α = sqrt((Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2)

θέτοντας όμως όπου "sqrt( )", για την ρίζα, το "V[ ]", όπως 
κάναμε στα [#45], [#47], ήτοι: 

(5.15) : α = V[(Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)/2]

την οποία θέλουμε να την συγκρίνουμε με την "δική μας" σχέση 

[#47] : α = { V[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] - V[(Z - R)*(Y - G)] }/2

πράγμα που γίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα από ότι φαίνεται, καθότι
με ύψωση και των δύο τελευταίων στο τετράγωνο, παίρνουμε,
αντιστοίχως τις μορφές:

α^2 = (1/2)*(Z*Y - L*C*ω^2 + R*G)
 
και

α^2 = (1/4)*{(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] + (Z - R)*(Y - G)] - 
- 2*V[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)*(Z - R)*(Υ - G)]} 
=
(1/4)*{(Ζ*Υ + Ζ*G + R*Y + R*G + Ζ*Υ - Ζ*G - R*Y + R*G) -
- 2*V[(Z^2 - R^2)*(Υ^2 - G^2)]} 

αλλά για αυτήν, επειδή [#47]:

Ζ := ... = V[R^2 + (ω*L)^2]
 Y := ... = V[G^2 + (ω*C)^2]

οπότε προκύπτουν:

Ζ^2 - R^2 = (ω*L)^2
Y^2 - G^2 = (ω*C)^2

κι έτσι:

V[(Z^2 - R^2)*(Υ^2 - G^2)]} = V[(L^2*ω^2)*((C*ω^2)] = L*C*ω^2

αφού προσθέσουμε τους ίδιους όρους και διαγράψουμε τους ίσους 
και αντίθετους όρους, έχουμε τελικά: 

(1/2)*{Z*Y + R*G - L*C*ω^2}

πράγμα που δείχνει πως οι δύο εκφράσεις για τον α συντελεστή 
εξασθένισης, η "δική μας" και του Chipman, "ταυτίζονται" 
αναλυτικά. 

2
Αφού τώρα επαναλάβουμε την [#32]: "...Οπότε, μετά από την 
προετοιμασία αυτή, οι τύποι "Σχεδιασμού" ή  "Σύνθεσης" μιας ΟΓΜ, 
δηλαδή αυτοί που ορίζουν την Τετράδα  Παραμέτρων [ R, L, G, C ] 
που θα πρέπει να έχει μια ΟΓΜ, [ Ομοιόμορφη Γραμμή Μεταφοράς ] 
για να μπορεί αυτή  να μας δώσει την Τετράδα Χαρακτηριστικών 
[ α, β, R0, X0 ] που επιθυμούμε ... είναι η Τετράδα Τύπων που 
ορθώς διατυπώνει ο Chipman [#3], p.58, και τους οποίους γράφουμε 
εδώ κατά τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει τις  "συμμετρίες" που υπάρχουν:

 (5.20) : R = [ α*R0 - β*Χ0 ] ... 

 (5.22) : G = [ α*R0 + β*Χ0  ]/Z0^2 

... ενώ επισημαίνουμε και το γεγονός πως κάθε μια μεταβλητή 
 της Τετράδας των Παραμέτρων εξαρτάται από όλες  τις μεταβλητές 
της Τετράδας των Χαρακτηριστικών [ στην συχνότητα λειτουργίας 
f ] ... ": 

3
"Γυρίζουμε σελίδα", "στου Chipman": p.58 -> p.59 και 
παραβλέποντας, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, τα λάθη, τις 
αμφισημίες, και τις ασάφειες που υπάρχουν στην σελίδα αυτή, 
συγκρατούμε τα εξής:   

(5.27) : G*Z0^2 = [ α*R0 + β*Χ0 ] : αμέσως, από την (5.22)

(5.28) : 2*α*R0 = R + G*Z0^2 : κατά μέλη : (5.20) "+" (5.27)

(5.31) : α = R/(2*R0) + G*Z0^2/(2*R0) : αμέσως, από την (5.28)

και αντιγράφουμε:

_"Equation (5.31) involves no approximations, and applies to all
transmission lines at all frequencies. It states that the 
relative contributions of a line's distributed resistance R and 
distributed conductance G to its attenuation factor α are 
proportional to R and G*Z0^2 respectively."

_"Η εξίσωση (5.31) δεν περιλαμβάνει προσεγγίσεις, και εφαρμόζει 
σε όλες τις γραμμές μεταφοράς σε όλες τις συχνότητες. Δηλώνει
ότι οι σχετικές συνεισφορές της κατανεμημένης αντίστασης R και 
της κατανεμημένης αγωγιμότητας G μιας γραμμής στον συντελεστή 
εξασθένισής της α είναι ανάλογες προς τα R και G*Z0^2 
αντιστοίχως."

 - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

0.  Όπως μπορεί - ίσως εύκολα - να διαπιστώσει κανείς - ιδίως  
εκείνος που άντεξε : ) να παρακολουθήσει την αναζήτηση αυτή 
μέχρις τα  "εδώ κάτω" : ) - επειδή η  τελευταία σχέση/εξίσωση/
/έκφραση/συνάρτηση/τύπος (5.31) είναι  *ακριβής* αποτελεί προφανώς  
"*το πρότυπο*", ας  πούμε, με το  οποίο *οφείλει* να συγκριθεί 
*οποιοσδήποτε* άλλος σχετικός *προσεγγιστικός* τύπος, που 
"κυκλοφορεί στην  πιάτσα" διεκδικώντας τον "επίζηλο τίτλο" του 
"Νικητή" στο  "Αυστηρό" "Πρωτάθλημα Πολυτίμων Αποκτημάτων στον  
Υπολογισμό της Εξασθένησης Γραμμής Μεταφοράς" : )  όπου, όπως και 
σε κάθε άλλο "πρωτάθλημα" σαν κι αυτό, ένας τύπος είναι  
"καλύτερος" από έναν άλλον, όταν έχει μικρότερη "απόσταση" από 
τον  τύπο-πρότυπο, από την "απόσταση" που έχει ο άλλος.  

[ Αν  τώρα αναρωτιόμαστε ήδη : μα πώς, τέλος πάντων, είναι 
[ δυνατόν - πώς γίνεται  νοητό το - να μετράμε "αποστάσεις" 
[ μεταξύ εξισώσεων, τότε όχι μόνον δεν θα  έχουμε καθόλου άδικο, 
[ αλλά - και ιδίως! -  θα έχουμε κάνει ήδη το Πρώτο  Βήμα προς 
[ - την  Κορωνίδα,  ίσως, των Εφαρμοσμένων Μαθηματικών - την  
[  λεγομένη "Συναρτησιακή Ανάλυση".  
[
[  Τέλος, για τον απαιτητικό αναγνώστη: λέμε εδώ "Αυστηρό" για 
[ να διακρίνουμε  τα εδώ "Πολύτιμα Αποκτήματα" με κριτήριο την 
[ "Απόσταση από το Πρότυπο",  από εκείνα της [#46]:[2],  που 
[ επειδή έχουν σαν κριτήριο -  την καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη, 
[ βεβαίως, "Πρακτική Ευκολία" - της "Εκτέλεσης  Ολιγοτέρων 
[ Πράξεων", ενώ αφήνουν "κάπως  στο περίπου"  το  μείζον θέμα της 
[ "Εγγύτητας προς το Πρότυπο", θα μπορούσε κανείς να  βαφτίσει το 
[ δικό τους Πρωτάθλημα "Χαλαρό" : ) Μετά από αυτά νομίζουμε πως  
[ γίνεται ολοφάνερο το ποιος θα μπορούσε να χρισθεί ως ο 
[ Ιδανικός  Υπέρ-Πρωταθλητής : ) - και Πράξεις Λιγότερες,  και  
[ Απόσταση Μικρότερη... = Δύσκολο   ακούγεται...  - Και είναι. 

1. Μετά από  αυτά γίνεται πια "επιτακτικό" : ) να τονίσουμε την 
μεγάλη σημασία που έχει ο τύπος-πρότυπο για  την εξασθένιση,
τουλάχιστον στο εδώ θέμα μας, και να τον περικυκλώσουμε με ένα 
πλαίσιο - κάτι που θα μπορέσει να εκτιμηθεί  βεβαίως μόνον από 
όσους επιμένουν να "συμμορφώνονται προς τας υποδείξεις" :  ) κι 
έτσι να διαβάζουν τις γραμμές αυτές  με  ένα "monospace" font: 

+----------------------------------------+
|  α = [ (1/2/R0)*R ] *+* [ (Z0^2/2/R0)*G ] | (0)
+----------------------------------------+

όπου  αναδιατυπώσαμε επί πλέον τον τύπο αυτόν έτσι ώστε να πάρει 
ξεκάθαρα μια  εντελώς "παράλληλη"  μορφή προς εκείνη του τύπου στα 
φυλλάδια με τα χαρακτηριστικά των γραμμών  μεταφοράς της [Times 
Microwave Systems] [#38], δηλαδή την μορφή εκείνη που είναι  η 
ίδια με του τύπου του Dan στα  [BestFit.xls] και [TLDetails] του 
2001 [#45], ήτοι με τον τύπο που  αποτελεί, θα λέγαμε, την 
"Πρακτική Ταμπακ(ι)έρα", την αφορμή, της υπόθεσης  που τόσο καιρό 
μάς  απασχολεί εδώ:

+-----------------------------------+
| α *=* [ (K1)*sqrt(f) ] *+* [ (K2)*f ] | (1)
+-----------------------------------+

2.  Σε επόμενο μήνυμα θα δώσουμε την μία και μοναδική "Πρακτική
Εφαρμογή" που  εμείς γνωρίζουμε, δηλαδή τα Ομοαξονικά Καλώδια,
όπου είναι ίσως δυνατόν να  αποπειραθούμε να αποκαταστήσουμε 
μια έκφραση των Κ1 και Κ2 συναρτήσει  των κατασκευαστικών 
στοιχείων της ομοαξονικής γραμμής: γεωμετρία και υλικά,  πράγμα 
που, κατά την γνώμη μας, αποτελεί μια-κάποια βάση για την -  κατά 
τα άλλα: λογικά και φυσικά αυθαίρετη, τουλάχιστον φαινομενικά -  
γενίκευση στην "Ιστορία με τα Τρία Κάππα", by "Magic and Dan" 
[#50] : )

3. Εν τω  μεταξύ όμως, ακολουθεί στο επόμενο και μια εντελώς 
"δική μας συνεισφορά στο  άθλημα", όχι, όχι αυτή που έχουμε 
υποσχεθεί "για τα κάππα", αλλά άλλη : ) καθαρά: "σχεδιασμού", 
και τουλάχιστον μέχρις ότου κάποιος που την ξέρει ήδη να υπάρχει 
μάς υποδείξει  ποιος την πρώτο-διατύπωσε ή κάποιος που δεν την 
ξέρει καθόλου, σαν κι εμάς, κατορθώσει να την  ανακαλύψει 
αναζητώντας την ανάμεσα στα, την στιγμή αυτή "About *734,000* 
results", που μάς επιστρέφει ο Google Scholar όταν του ζητάμε, 
χωρίς πατέντες :  [ ], αλλά και με παραπομπές : [V] το λήμμα : 
"transmission line" ή εν πάση περιπτώσει το ίδιο λήμμα ανάμεσα 
στα "About 7,250,000 results" του Google : )

-  Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## dovegroup

Μια και αναφέρατε γεωμετρία, φυσικο-μηχανική 3D και κατά περίπτωση αρκετά εφαρμοσμένα μαθηματικά...
Ισως σας φανούν χρήσιμα όπως και σε εμένα για κάποια Projects που προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον να υλοποιήσω με εφαρμογές της Ansys σειρά HFSS.
Ατυχώς δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση πλέον σε αυτές αφού έχω ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο εργασιών μου.

----------


## pez

- dovegroup:[#58]: Πάλι μεγάλο θέμα θίγετε... Εν πάση περιπτώσει 
αυτοπεριορίζομαι να πω ότι όχι μόνον θα πρέπει να προετοιμαστείς 
πως θα πρέπει να καταβάλεις πάρα πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια, αλλά 
και να Τύχει, τελικώς, να Αξιωθείς της Δικαίωσης της Επιλογής 
σου να μπορείς κάποτε, να διενεργείς Εντίμως μια-κάποια 
Ανεξάρτητη Έρευνα "στα ΕΗΜ" "στα Εφαρμοσμένα ΗλεκτροΜαγνητικά" 
- τουλάχιστον, αν όχι και σχεδόν παντού αλλού - πράγμα που 
σημαίνει να μπορείς πράγματι: να προβλέπεις-να αναλύεις-να 
προγραμματίζεις-να σχεδιάζεις-να προσομοιώνεις-να κατασκευάζεις
-να μετράς-να ρυθμίζεις-να διορθώνεις-να επιδιορθώνεις-να 
συντηρείς-να εγκαθιστάς-να πειραματίζεσαι-να παρουσιάζεις-να 
δημοσιεύεις-να συζητάς-και-να-εξηγείς, με την δική σου θεωρία, 
τις δικές σου εφαρμογές λογισμικού, και τα δικά σου εργαλεία-
-όργανα-υπολογιστές, "τα ΕΗΜ" με τα οποία μπορείς πράγματι να 
ασχοληθείς. Αυτά λοιπόν, "τα ολίγα" : ) από την Σκοπιά της 
Έντιμης Ανεξάρτητης Έρευνας, μέσα σε μια περιρρέουσα, 
παντοδύναμη, κερδοσκοπική διαφήμιση - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

1
Ας συμπληρώσουμε τις δραστηριότητες του "Ανεξάρτητου Ερευνητή";
Λοιπόν: Να ιδρύει-να λειτουργεί-να διατηρεί-να φροντίζει-και-να 
ενημερώνει website-emailing list-και-περιοδικό ... : )

2
Όπως διορθώσαμε, στο [#56]:[0], την αρίθμηση της Τετράδας των 
τύπων της  "Ανάλυσης" [#48],  από (5.15)-(5.15), σε (5.15)-(5.18),  
έτσι οφείλουμε να διορθώσουμε... 

[ = Μα, τέλος πάντων, τίποτα το σωστό δεν  υπάρχει εδώ; 
[ - Πάλι καλά, που τα βρίσκουμε και τα  διορθώνουμε : ) 

...και την αρίθμηση της Τετράδας των  τύπων "Σχεδιασμού" του 
[#32],  από (5.22) και (5.23), σε (5.23) και (5.24),  αντιστοίχως, 
οπότε η Τετράδα "Σχεδιασμού" παίρνει την ορθή αρίθμηση του 
Chipman: (5.20),(5.21)-(5.23),(5.24).

3
Με  "τεχνική" εντελώς ανάλογη προς  εκείνη με την οποία δείξαμε 
εύκολα στο [#56] την ταυτότητα του δικού  "μας" τύπου για το α, 
με εκείνον του  Chipman, τύπος δηλαδή που είναι ο πρώτος στην 
σειρά της Τετράδας των τύπων  "Ανάλυσης", η ταυτότητα αυτή
"επεκτείνεται" και στους λοιπούς τρεις τύπους, κι έτσι τελικώς 
έχουμε την ταυτότητα των δύο Τετράδων των τύπων της "Ανάλυσης": 
του Chipman (5.15)-(5-18) και των δ(5.15)-δ(5.18), των "δικών 
μας" - ίδια αρίθμηση αλλά με πρόθεμα "δ"... : )

δ(5.15): α = {sqrt[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] - sqrt[(Z - R)*(Y - G)]}/2 
δ(5.16): β = {sqrt[(Z - R)*(Υ + G)] + sqrt[(Z + R)*(Y - G)]}/2
δ(5.17): R0= {sqrt[(Z + R)*(Υ + G)] + sqrt[(Z - R)*(Y - G]]}/2/Y
δ(5.18): X0= {sqrt[(Z - R)*(Υ + G)] - sqrt[(Z + R)*(Y - G)]}/2/Y

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

0|9 
- Ο Προσεκτικός Αναγνώστης που Θυμάται Καλά: 

 1|9
- Tην διάκριση των "Αιτιών"-"Παραμέτρων" από τα  "Αποτελέσματα"-
 "Χαρακτηριστικές", δηλαδή την Κατάταξη των μεταβλητών στις 2 
 Τετράδες (R,L,G,C) : Οι Αιτίες - (α,β,R0,X0) : Τα Αποτελέσματα 
 ή, εν συντομία, στις 2 Τετράδες: Π και Χ αντιστοίχως, από τα 
 αρχικά των λέξεων: "Παράμετροι" και "Χαρακτηριστικές",

 2|9 
- Tο γεγονός ότι πάντα ξεκινάμε  να "βγάλουμε" τις Χ  από τις Π, 
 δηλαδή : τα Αποτελέσματα από τις Αιτίες - συμβολικά: Π -> Χ, με 
 βάση την Τετράδα Ανάλυσης [#60],  όπου "μπαλαντέρ" είναι η ω, 

 3|9 
- Tο γεγονός ότι πάντα ξεκινάμε να "ορίσουμε" τις Π από τις Χ,
 δηλαδή : τις Αιτίες για "επιθυμητά" Αποτελέσματα - συμβολικά: 
 Χ -> Π ή ακόμα και Π <- Χ, με βάση την Τετράδα Σχεδιασμού [#32]*,* 
 με "μπαλαντέρ" πάντα το ω,  

 4|9 
- ο Προσεκτικός Αναγνώστης, λοιπόν, που Θυμάται Καλά τις 
 Κατατάξεις των μεταβλητών στις Τετράδες Χ και Π και τις 
 Κατατάξεις των τύπων στις Τετράδες Π -> Χ και Π <- Χ, δηλαδή, 
 ας  το πάμε άλλη μια φορά, αξίζει τον κόπο: 

 5|9 
- ο Προσεκτικός Αναγνώστης που τα έχει Τακτοποιήσει Καλά μέσα 
 στο μυαλό του "όλα αυτά τα πράγματα" : 

 "από εδώ οι Π , στη μέση οι Π -> Χ ή Π <- Χ , από εκεί οι Χ" 

 6|9 
- αρχίζει να αισθάνεται "κάπως άβολα" όταν στην p.58  "τσακώνει"  
 τον Chipman να "τα ανακατεύει τα πράγματα" γράφοντας:

"_In proposing  to design a line for use at such frequencies, it_ 
_might therefore seem entirely reasonable to  adopt the_ 
_specifications Xο = 0 and G = 0, along with  specific values for_ 
_α, β and Rο_"
 
"Προτείνοντας τον σχεδιασμό μιας γραμμής προς χρήση σε  τέτοιες
συχνότητες, θα μπορούσε επομένως να φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό  να
υιοθετηθούν οι προδιαγραφές Χ0 = 0 και G = 0, μαζί με 
 συγκεκριμένες τιμές για τα α, β, R0" 

  7|9 
- όπου, δηλαδή, ο Chipman "βρίσκει"  κάποιον "σχεδιαστή", μάλλον 
μηχανικό : ) - τον εαυτό του; - που να θέλει να  βάλει,  όχι τόσο 
"με  το  ζόρι", όσο "ταυτόχρονα", τιμές: και σε μια Αιτία  (G =  0), 
και σε ένα  Αποτέλεσμα (Χ0 = 0), "ξεχνώντας" ότι ενώ,  ναι, είναι 
δυνατόν να  τον  "καταφέρει" τον Προσεκτικό Αναγνώστη του,  και να  
τον κάνει να  προσχωρήσει στην άποψη, "έστω και κατά  παραδοχήν"  
[postulate],  πως "εντάξει", η Αιτία  G  μπορεί, "ως πολύ μικρή που  
είναι", να θεωρηθεί ως  μηδενική, εν τούτοις όμως, ο ίδιος αυτός  
Προσεκτικός  Αναγνώστης του  μπορεί  να  γίνει πολύ επιφυλακτικός,  
έως και  αρνητικός, σε κάθε απόπειρα  υιοθέτησης της άποψης  πως 
μπορεί  και το  Αποτέλεσμα Χ0, που, ως  Αποτέλεσμα που είναι,  
εξαρτάται  μέσω  του  τύπου  "Ανάλυσής" του (δ)(5.18) και από την  
Αιτία G, αυτήν που ως άνω την έθεσε ήδη  ίση προς μηδέν, να  είναι 
επίσης μηδενικό,  για  κάποιο συνδυασμό τιμών των  άλλων  τριών 
Αιτιών R, L,  C, καθότι αυτό δεν  είναι  καθόλου εξασφαλισμένο  και 
ενδέχεται να φθάσει σε  αδιέξοδο:  να αποδειχθεί  δηλαδή  τελικώς 
πως από την "πολλή αρχή" δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να "σχεδιάσει" μια 
τέτοια γραμμή, πως δεν θα υπήρχε Τετράδα (R, L, G = 0, C) τέτοια 
ώστε να δίνει Χ0 = 0, πως θα ήταν αδύνατον, πως θα κατέληγε, 
αναπόφευκτα, στην παραγωγή αντιφάσεων... Κι αν και ο ίδιος ο 
Chipman αυτό το τελευταίο, τις αντιφάσεις, διαπιστώνει, εν 
τούτοις η επιχειρηματολογία του δεν πείθει, καθότι ο 
"σχεδιαστής" του φαίνεται σαν να "ήθελε" "στα κρυφά", και από 
την από την "πολλή αρχή", την επιπλέον "ανομολόγητη" Αιτία R 
ως μη-μηδενική... Κι η κατά τον τρόπο αυτόν "διαπραγμάτευση" του 
"σχεδιασμού" δεν περιορίζεται μόνον στην εν  λόγω περίπτωση 
"σχεδιασμού": X0 = 0,  G = 0 (και με "κρυφή" την R =/= 0, για να 
μην ξεχνιόμαστε : ) αλλά "διαχέεται", δυστυχώς, σε ολόκληρο το  
κείμενο... 

-  Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

- - - - -

----------


## pez

8|9
= Οπότε; - Οπότε, ο "σχεδιαστής" του θα πρέπει, επιτέλους,  να
αποφασίσει: είτε, ως συνήθως, να αρχίσει πάλι να  ψάχνει
δεξιά-κι-αριστερά μπας και βρει κανένα "κόλπο", "να δουλέψει"  ο
Σχεδιασμός που τον ανέλαβε να τον κάνει μπας και ξεμπερδέψει, ή,
ως  σπανίως, θα στρωθεί κάτω "να διαβάσει", κι αντί "να τεστάρει,
εδώ ζευγάρια,  τιμές" από τα άπειρα, και μάλιστα μη-αριθμήσιμα,
σύνολά τους, να καταφέρει  και να βρει "κριτήρια σχεδιασμού",
που λένε, ή, με δυο λόγια: "να αλλάξει την  ζωή του", που λένε : )
να πειστεί επιτέλους ο "σχεδιαστής" αυτός πως για να  μην ψάχνει,
κάθε φορά "από 'δω κι από 'κει, στα τυφλά", πως ναι,  πράγματι,
σαν ήρθε η ώρα και για "Ολίγο από Θεωρία"... : )

9|9
=  Πού; Στου Chipman; - Για Σχεδιασμό; Όχι πια! Διότι, δυστυχώς,
παρ' όλη την  συσσωρευμένη, πολύτιμη, εμπειρία του, την οποία
λεπτομερώς εκθέτει στην  μονογραφία του αυτή, καταλήξαμε χθες
-τόσα-και-τόσα-έτη-πια-μετά- στο  οριστικό συμπέρασμα πως μια
τέτοια υπόδειξη "δεν ενδείκνυται" πια = Γιατί; -  Διότι, όπως ήδη
ακροθιγώς θίξαμε [#56][3], διαπιστώσαμε πως  "οι οδηγίες" του για 
"σχεδιασμό" υποφέρουν από λάθη, αμφισημίες,  και ασάφειες, με 
αποτέλεσμα να αποθαρρύνουν και τον πιο Καλοπροαίρετο Αναγνώστη 
τους - κι αυτό, δυστυχώς, δεν φαίνεται να οφείλεται "στα αγγλικά 
που"  ο Αναγνώστης "ξέρει"... Οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ο Chipman 
εμφανίζεται  - τουλάχιστον για τους δικούς του λόγους - εδώ, ως 
ένας μάλλον : "Εξισωσιολόγος" : ) = "Εξισωσιολόγος";  Τι είναι 
τούτο  πάλι; - Νεολογισμός... : ) Και σημαίνει εκείνον τον 
επίδοξο "σχεδιαστή" που  "ξέρει το πολύ μέχρι από εξισώσεις" να 
"χειρίζεται" = Δηλαδή; - Δηλαδή,  θέματα του Σχεδιασμού που 
ολοφάνερα απαιτούν ανισώσεις - ήτοι "Ανισωσιολόγο" : ) - εκείνος 
"τα αποφεύγει": το ολιγότερον...  Αλλά: Φθάνει. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος 
να πούμε περισσότερα. Όποιος αμφιβάλλει ας  πάει να μελετήσει και 
να επιχειρήσει να κατανοήσει τα περιεχόμενα των σελίδων  58 κ.ε. 
και μετά τα ξαναλέμε!

-  Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

ΥΓ "Ανισωσιολόγος" : Νεολογισμός. Σημαίνει τον Σχεδιαστή που 
ξέρει να χειρίζεται "από ανισώσεις, τουλάχιστον, και πάνω" - 
Σημείωση : Οι ανισώσεις είναι Η Πύλη για τα "Ανώτερα Μαθηματικά"

----------


## pez

- Μετά τις "εξηγήσεις" που δώσαμε, στην "Αφιέρωση", για την νέα, 
δίμηνη "απουσία" μας : ) επανερχόμαστε, όπως είχαμε "υποσχεθεί",  
με μια εν είδει "τυπολογίου" Συστηματική παράθεση της πρώτης 
ομάδας των "μαθηματικών" - έτσι όπως εμείς τα "αντιλαμβανόμαστε"
 : ) και που θα πρέπει, άρα, να είμαστε σε θέση "να τα εξηγήσουμε 
σε όλο τους το βάθος" : ) σε όποιον τύχει να ενδιαφερθεί για 
αυτά - τα οποία "διέπουν" τις Ομοιόμορφες Γραμμές Μεταφοράς ΟΓΜ:
----------------------------------------------------------------
00: 0  <: f . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  :PP
----------------------------------------------------------------
01: 0  =<: R(f) =: R .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
02: 0 =<:  G(f) =: G .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
 03: 0 <: L(f) =: L . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
04:  0 <: C(f) =: C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
----------------------------------------------------------------
05:  0 <:= ω[f] := (2*π)*f =: ω . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :00
----------------------------------------------------------------
06: 0  < (ω*L) .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:05:03
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
07: .Z := R  + j*(ω*L) =: .Ζ(f) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
08: .0 =/= .Z .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:07:06
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
09: Ζ := |.Z| = sqrt[R^2 + (ω*L)^2] =: |.Z(f)| =: Z(f) . . . . . 
10: 0  < Z .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:09:08
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
11: z :=  ^.Ζ = atan2p[.Ζ] =: ^.Z(f) =: z(f) .. . . . . . . . . .
12: 0 = R => z =  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :11
13: 0 < R => 0 < z =  atan[(ω*L)/R)] .. . . . . . . . . . . . :11
14: 0 < z =<  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:13:12
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
15: .Z = Z*.exp[j*z]  = Z*cos[z] + j*Z*sin[z] = R + j*(ω*L) =/=.0
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
16: cos[z] =  R/Z . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :10
17: 0 =< cos[z] <  1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:01:16
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
18: sin[z] =  (ω*L)/Z . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :10
19: 0 < sin[z] =<  1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:06:18
----------------------------------------------------------------
20:  0 < (ω*C) .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:05:04
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
21: .Y :=  G + j*(ω*C) =: .Y(f) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
22: .0 =/=  .Y .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:19:18
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
23: Y := |.Y| =  sqrt[G^2 + (ω*C)^2] =: |.Y(f)| =: Y(f) . . . . . 
24: 0 <  Y .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:21:20
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
25: y := ^.Υ =  atan2p[.Y] =: ^.Υ(f) =: y(f) .. . . . . . . . . . 
26: 0 = G => y =  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :25
27: 0 < G => 0 < y =  atan[(ω*C)/R] . . . . . . . . . . . . . :25
28: 0 < y =<  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:27:28
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
29: .Y = Y*.exp[j*y]  = Y*cos[y] + j*Y*sin[y] = G + [j*ω*C] =/=.0
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
30: cos[y] =  G/Y . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :24
31: 0 =< cos[y] <  1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:02:30
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
32: sin[y] =  (ω*C)/Y . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :24
33: 0 < sin[y] =<  1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:20,32
----------------------------------------------------------------
Κι όπως πάντα : ) τα λάθη μας θα τα διορθώνουμε "στα επόμενα"... 
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - Συνεχίζεται -

----------


## pez

[#64]:

- Αντί:

11: z :=  ^.Ζ = atan2p[.Ζ] =: ^.Z(f) =: z(f) .. . . . . . . . . .
25: y := ^.Υ =  atan2p[.Y] =: ^.Υ(f) =: y(f) .. . . . . . . . . . 

- Ορθά:

11' z :=  ^.Ζ = atan2pC[.Ζ] =: ^.Z(f) =: z(f) . . . . . . . . . .
25' y := ^.Υ =  atan2pC[.Y] =: ^.Υ(f) =: y(f) . . . . . . . . . . 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- - - - - - -

----------


## pez

[#64] , [#65] : 

- Αντί των:

12: 0 = R => z =  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :11'
26: 0 = G => y =  π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :25'

- Πιο καλά, οι πιο "ενισχυμένες":

12' 0 = R <=> z = π/2 <=> .Ζ = j*(ω*L) <=> Z = (ω*L) . . . . :11'
26' 0 = G <=> y = π/2 <=> .Y = j*(ω*C) <=> Z = (ω*C) . . . . :25'

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#64]: Ας πούμε πως, επιτέλους, Τ Ώ Ρ Α τα καταφέραμε : ) και τα 
διορθώσαμε Ό Λ Α τα "Μαθηματικά" 1, ως εξής:
----------------------------------------------------------------
00: 0 <: f . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
----------------------------------------------------------------
01: 0 =<: R[f] =: R .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
02: 0 =<: G[f] =: G .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
03: 0 <: L[f] =: L . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
04: 0 <: C[f] =: C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :PP
----------------------------------------------------------------
05: 0 < ω[f] := (2*π)*f =: ω . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :00
----------------------------------------------------------------
06: 0 < (ω*L) .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:05:03
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
07: .Z := R + j*(ω*L) =: .Ζ[f] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
08: .Z =/= .0 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:07:06
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
09: Ζ := |.Z| = sqrt[R^2 + (ω*L)^2] =: |.Z[f]| =: Z[f] . . . . .
10: {0 < Z} & {0 =< R < Z} & {0 < (ω*L) =< Z} .. . . . . .:08:09
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
11: z := ^.Ζ = atan2pC[.Ζ] =: ^.Z[f] =: z[f] . . . . . . . . . .
12: R' = 0 <=> z' = π/2 <=> .Ζ' = j*(ω*L) <=> Z' = (ω*L) > 0 :11
13: 0 < R => 0 < z = atan[(ω*L)/R)] .. . . . . . . . . . . . :11
14: 0 < z =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:13:12
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
15: .Z = Z*.exp[j*z] = Z*cos[z] + j*Z*sin[z] = R + j*(ω*L) =/=.0
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
16: cos[z] = R/Z . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :10
17: 0 =< cos[z] < 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :01:16:10
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
18: sin[z] = (ω*L)/Z . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :10
19: 0 < sin[z] =< 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :06:18:10
----------------------------------------------------------------
20: 0 < (ω*C) .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:05:04
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
21: .Y := G + j*(ω*C) =: .Y[f] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
22: .Y =/= .0 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:21:20
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
23: Y := |.Y| = sqrt[G^2 + (ω*C)^2] =: |.Y[f]| =: Y[f] . . . . .
24: {0 < Y} & {0 =< G < Y} & {0 < (ω*C) =< Y} .. . . . . .:22:23
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
25: y := ^.Υ = atan2pC[.Y] =: ^.Υ[f] =: y[f] . . . . . . . . . .
26: G" = 0 <=> y" = π/2 <=> .Y" = j*(ω*C) <=> Y" = (ω*C) > 0 :25
27: 0 < G => 0 < y = atan[(ω*C)/G] . . . . . . . . . . . . . :25
28: 0 < y =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:27:26
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
29: .Y = Y*.exp[j*y] = Y*cos[y] + j*Y*sin[y] = G + j*(ω*C) =/=.0
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
30: cos[y] = G/Y . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :24
31: 0 =< cos[y] < 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :02:30:24
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
32: sin[y] = (ω*C)/Y . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :24
33: 0 < sin[y] =< 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :20:32:24
----------------------------------------------------------------
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#68] :
----------------------------------------------------------------
34: .γ := .sqrt[.Ζ*.Υ] =: .γ[f] .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
35: .sqrt[.Z*.Y] = .sqrt[(Z*.exp[j*z])*(Y*.exp[j*y])] = ..:15:29
... = .sqrt[(Z*Y)*(.exp[j*(z + y)])] . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
36: {0 < Z} & {0 < Y} => 0 =< 0 < (Z*Y)} . . . . . . . . .:10:24
37: {0 < z =< π/2} & {0 < y =< π/2} => . . . . . . . . . . . . .
... => -π < 0 < (z + y) =< π . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:14:28
38: |.sqrt[.Ζ*.Υ]| := sqrt[Z*Y] .. . . . . . . . . . . :35:36:37
39: ^.sqrt[.Z*.Y] := (z + y)/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . :35:36:37
40: 0 < Z*Y => 0 < sqrt[Z*Y] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :36
41: 0 < (z + y)/2 =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :37
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
42: γ := |.γ| = |.sqrt[.Z*.Y] = sqrt[Z*Y] =: γ[f] .. . . .:34:38
43: Γ := ^.γ = ^.sqrt[.Z*.Y] = (z + y)/2 =: Γ[f] . . . . .:34:39
44: 0 < γ = sqrt[Z*Y] .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:42:40
45: 0 < Γ = (z + y)/2 =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:43:41
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
46: Γ'" = π/2 <=> z' + y" = π <=> {z' = π/2} & {y" = π/2} <=> ..
... <=> {R' = 0}&{G" = 0} <=> {Ζ' = (ω*L)} & {Υ" = (ω*C)} :12:26
... <=> γ'" = sqrt[Z'*Y"] = sqrt[(ω*L)*(ω*C)] = ω*sqrt[L*C] .:00
47: 0 < Γ < π/2 <=> {0 < R} v {0 < G} .. . . . . . . . . . . :46
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
48: .γ = γ*.exp[j*Γ] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
49: .γ =/= .0 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :44
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
50: α := Re{.γ} = γ*cos[Γ] =: α[f] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
51: β := Im{.γ} = γ*sin[Γ] =: β[f] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
52: 0 = cos[π/2] =< cos[Γ] < 1 = cos[0] .. . . . . . . . . . :45
53: 0 = sin[0] < sin[Γ] =< 1 = sin[π/2] .. . . . . . . . . . :45
54: 0 =< cos[Γ] = α/γ < 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . :50:44:52
55: 0 < sin[Γ] = β/γ =< 1 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . :51:44:53
56: 0 =< α = γ*cos[Γ] < γ .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :54
57: 0 < β = γ*sin[Γ] =< γ .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :55
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
58: α'" = 0 <=> cos[Γ'"] = 0 <=> Γ'" = π/2 <=>  . . . . :56:44:52
... <=> {R' = 0} & {G" = 0} <=> .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
... <=> β'" = γ'" = sqrt[Z'*Y"] = ω*sqrt[L*C] .. . . . . . . :46
59: 0 < α < γ <=> 0 < cos[Γ] < 1 <=> . . . . . . . . . . .:58:56
... <=> {0 < R} v {0 < G} <=> 0 < β < γ = sqrt[Z*Y] .. . . . :47
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
60: α = sqrt[Ζ*Y]*cos[(z + y)/2] . . . . . . . . . . . :50:42:43
61: β = sqrt[Ζ*Y]*sin[(z + y)/2] . . . . . . . . . . . :51:42:43
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
62: cos[z/2 + y/2] = cos[z/2]*cos[y/2] - sin[z/2]*sin[y/2] . . .
63: sin[z/2 + y/2] = sin[z/2]*cos[y/2] + cos[z/2]*sin[y/2] . . .
64: |cos[z/2]| = sqrt[(1 + cos[z])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
... |cos[y/2]| = sqrt[(1 + cos[y])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
... |sin[z/2]| = sqrt[(1 - cos[z])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
... |sin[y/2]| = sqrt[(1 - cos[y])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
65: 0 < z =< π/2 => -π/2 < 0 < z/2 =< π/4 < π/2 < π => . . . :14
... => {cos[z/2] = |cos[z/2]|} & {sin[z/2] = |sin[z/2]|} . . . .
66: 0 < y =< π/2 => -π/2 < 0 < y/2 =< π/4 < π/2 < π => . . . :28
... => {cos[y/2] = |cos[y/2]|} & {sin[y/2] = |sin[y/2]|} . . . .
67: cos[z/2 + y/2] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:62:64:65:66
... = sqrt[(1 + cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 + cos[y])/2] - .. . . . . . .
... - sqrt[(1 - cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 - cos[y])/2] .. . . . . . . .
68: sin[z/2 + y/2] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:63:64:65:66
... = sqrt[(1 - cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 + cos[y])/2] + .. . . . . . .
... + sqrt[(1 + cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 - cos[y])/2] .. . . . . . . .
69: cos[z/2 + y/2] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :67:16:30
... = sqrt[(1 + R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 + G/Y)/2] - .. . . . . . . . . .
... - sqrt[(1 - R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 - G/Y)/2] = .. . . . . . . . . .
... = {sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y+G)] - sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y-G)]}/2/sqrt[Z*Y] .. . .
70: sin[z/2 + y/2] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :68:16:30
... = sqrt[(1 - R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 + G/Y)/2] + .. . . . . . . . . .
... + sqrt[(1 + R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 - G/Y)/2] = .. . . . . . . . . .
... = {sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y+G)] + sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y-G)]}/2/sqrt[Z*Y] .. . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
71: α = {sqrt[(Z + R)*(Y + G)] - sqrt[(Z - R)*(Y - G)]}/2 :60:69
72: β = {sqrt[(Z - R)*(Y + G)] + sqrt[(Z + R)*(Y - G)]}/2 :61:70
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
73: |cos[Γ]| = sqrt[(1 + cos[2*Γ])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
74: |sin[Γ]| = sqrt[(1 - cos[2*Γ])/2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
75: -π/2 =< 0 < Γ =< π/2 => |cos[Γ]| = cos[Γ] .. . . . . . . :47
76: 0 =< 0 < Γ =< π/2 =< π => |sin[Γ]| = sin[Γ] .. . . . . . :47
77: 2*Γ = z + y .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :45
78: cos[2*Γ] = cos[z + y] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :77
... = cos[z]*cos[y] - sin[z]*sin[y] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . .
... = (R/Z)*(G/Y) - [(ω*L)/Z]*[(ω*C)/Y] = .. . . . . . . . . . .
... = [R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y) .. . . . . . . . . .:16:18:30:32
79: cos[Γ] = sqrt[(1 + [R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y))/2] = . .:78:73
... = sqrt[Z*Y + R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] .. . . . . . . .
80: sin[Γ] = sqrt[(1 - [R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y))/2] = . .:78:74
... = sqrt[Z*Y - R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] .. . . . . . . .
81: α = sqrt[Z*Y]*sqrt[Z*Y+R*G-(ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y]:60:45:79
82: β = sqrt[Z*Y]*sqrt[Z*Y-R*G+(ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y]:61:45:80
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
83: α = sqrt[Z*Y + R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2] .. . . . . . . :81
84: β = sqrt[Z*Y - R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2] .. . . . . . . :82
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - Συνεχίζεται -

----------


## pez

[#69 ] :
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
85: 0 < γ = sqrt[α^2 + β^2] .. . . . . . . . . . . . . :44:50:51
86: 0 < Γ = acot[α/β] =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . :45:50:51
----------------------------------------------------------------
87: .Zo := .sqrt[.Ζ/.Υ] =: .Zo[f] <= .Y =/= .0 . . . . . . . :22
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
88: .sqrt[.Z/.Y] = .sqrt[(Z*.exp[j*z])/(Y*.exp[j*y])] = ..:15:29
... = .sqrt[(Z/Y)*(.exp[j*(z - y)])] . . . . . . . . . . . . :24
89: {0 < Z} & {0 < Y} => 0 =< 0 < Z/Y .. . . . . . . . . .:10:24
90: {0 < y =< π/2 => -π/2 =< -y < 0} & {0 < z =< π/2} => . . . .
... => -π < -π/2 < (z - y) < π/2 =< π .. . . . . . . . . .:14:28
91: |.sqrt[.Ζ/.Υ]| := sqrt[Z/Y] .. . . . . . . . . . . :88:89:90
92: ^.sqrt[.Z/.Y] := (z - y)/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . :88:89:90
93: 0 < Z/Y => 0 < sqrt[Z/Y] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :89
94: -π/4 < (z - y)/2 < π/4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :90
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
95: Ζο := |.Ζο| = |.sqrt[.Z/.Y]| = sqrt[Z/Y] =: Ζο[f] .. .:87:91
96: zο := ^.Zo = ^.sqrt[.Z/.Y] = (z - y)/2 =: zo[f] .. . .:87:92
97: 0 < Zo = sqrt[Z/Y] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:95:93
98: -π/4 < zo = (z - y)/2 < π/4 .. . . . . . . . . . . . .:96:94
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
99: -π/4 < zο` = 0 < π/4 => zo` = 0 = z` - y` <=> .. . . . . :98
... <=> 0 < z` = y` =< π/2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:14:28
... <=> 0 < acot2pC[.Z`] = acot2pC[.Y`] =< π/2 <=> . . . . . . .
... <=> 0 < acot[R`/(ω*L)`] = acot[G`/(ω*C)`] =< π/2 <=> .:07:21
... <=> R`/(ω`*L`) = G`/(ω`*C`) <=> R`/L` = G`/C` .. . . . . :05
... <=> R`*C` = G`*L` <=> .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
... {[0 = R`*C` = G`*L` <=> 0 = R` = R' = G" = G`] . . . . . . .
... -v- .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
... [0 < R`*C` = G`*L` <=> {0 < R`}&{0 < G`}&{R`*C` = G`*L`}]} .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
100: [R` + j*(ω`*L`)]/[G` + j*(ω`*C`)] = . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = {(ω`*L`)*[j + R`/(ω`*L`)]}/{(ω`*C`)*[j + G`/(ω`*C`)] = ..
.... = [(ω`*L`)/(ω`*C`)]*{[j + R`/(ω`*L`)]/[j + G`/(ω`*C`)]} = .
.... = (L`/C`)*{1} = L`/C` . . . . . . . . . .:06:07:20:21:22:99
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
101: .Ζο` = sqrt[L`/C`] = Zo` .. . . . . . . . . . :87:15:29:100
102: -π/4 < zo =/= 0 < π/4 <=> R*C =/= G*L . . . . . . . . . :99
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
103: .Zo = Zo*.exp[j*zo] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
104: .Zo =/= .0 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :97
105: Ro := Re{.Zo} = Zo*cos[zo] =: Ro[f] . . . . . . . . . . . .
106: Xo := Im{.Zo} = Zo*sin[zo] =: Xo[f] . . . . . . . . . . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
107: Ro` = Zo`*cos[zo`] = Zo`*cos[0] = Zo` = sqrt[L`/C`] . .:105
108: Xo` = Zo`*sin[zo`] = Zo`*sin[0] = 0 . . . . . . . . . .:106
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
109: 0 < cos[-π/4] = sqrt[2]/2 = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = cos[π/4] < cos[zo] =< cos[0] = 1 .. . . . . . . . . . :98
110: -sqrt[2]/2 < sin[zo] < sqrt[2]/2 .. . . . . . . . . . . :98
111: 0 < sqrt[2]/2 < cos[zo] = R/Zo =< 1 . . . . . . . .:109:105
112: -sqrt[2]/2 < sin[zo] = Xo/Zo < sqrt[2]/2 .. . . . .:110:106
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
113: 0 < Zo*sqrt[2]/2 < Ro =< Zo . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:111
114: -Zo*sqrt[2]/2 < Xo < Zo*sqrt[2]/2 . . . . . . . . . . .:112
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
115: Ro = sqrt[Ζ/Y]*cos[(z - y)/2] . . . . . . . . . .:105:95:98
116: Xo = sqrt[Ζ/Y]*sin[(z - y)/2] . . . . . . . . . .:106:95:98
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
117: cos[z/2 - y/2] = cos[z/2]*cos[y/2] + sin[z/2]*sin[y/2] .. .
118: sin[z/2 - y/2] = sin[z/2]*cos[y/2] - cos[z/2]*sin[y/2] .. .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
119: cos[z/2 - y/2] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . :117:64:65:66
.... = sqrt[(1 + cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 + cos[y])/2] + . . . . . . .
.... + sqrt[(1 - cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 - cos[y])/2] . . . . . . . .
120: sin[z/2 - y/2] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . :118:64:65:66
.... = sqrt[(1 - cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 + cos[y])/2] - . . . . . . .
.... - sqrt[(1 + cos[z])/2]*sqrt[(1 - cos[y])/2] . . . . . . . .
121: cos[z/2 - y/2] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:119:16:30
.... = sqrt[(1 + R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 + G/Y)/2] + . . . . . . . . . .
.... + sqrt[(1 - R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 - G/Y)/2] = . . . . . . . . . .
.... = {sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y+G)] + sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y-G)]}/2/sqrt[Z*Y] . . .
122: sin[z/2 - y/2] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:120:16:30
.... = sqrt[(1 - R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 + G/Y)/2] - . . . . . . . . . .
.... - sqrt[(1 + R/Z)/2]*sqrt[(1 - G/Y)/2] = . . . . . . . . . .
.... = {sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y+G)] - sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y-G)]}/2/sqrt[Z*Y] . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
123: Ro = {sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y+G)] + sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y-G)]}/(2*Y) :115:121
124: Xo = {sqrt[(Z-R)*(Y+G)] - sqrt[(Z+R)*(Y-G)]}/(2*Y) :116:122
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
125: |cos[zo]| = sqrt[(1 + cos[2*zo])/2] . . . . . . . . . . . .
126: |sin[zo]| = sqrt[(1 - cos[2*zo])/2] . . . . . . . . . . . .
127: -π/4 < zo < π/4 => cos[zo] = |cos[zo]| .. . . . . . . . :98
128: -π/4 < zo < 0 => {sin[zo] = -|sin[zo]|} & {sgn[zo] = -1} ..
129: 0 = zo` => {sin[zo`] = 0} & {sgn[zo`] = 0} .. . . . . . . .
130: 0 < zo < π/4 => {sin[zo] = |sin[zo]|} & {sgn[zo] = 1} . . .
131: -π/4 < zo < π/4  => sin[zo] = sgn[zo]*|sin[zo]|:128:129:130
132: zo = (z - y)/2 => 2*zo = z - y => sgn[zo] = sgn[2*zo] . . .
133: -π/2 < 2*zo = acot2pC[.Z] - acot2pC[.Y] < π/2 . .:94:132:99
134: sgn[2*zo] = sgn[acot2pC[.Z] - acot2pC[.Y]] = .. . . . . . .
.... = -sgn[R/(ω*L) - G/(ω*C)] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = -sgn[ω*(R*C - L*G)/(ω*L)/(ω*C)] = . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = -sgn[R*C - L*G] = sgn[zo] = sgn[L*G - R*C] .. . . . . . .
135: cos[2*zo] = cos[z - y] = .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :96
.... = cos[z]*cos[y] + sin[z]*sin[y] = . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = (R/Z)*(G/Y) + [(ω*L)/Z]*[(ω*C)/Y] = . . . . .:16:30:18:32
.... = [R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
136: cos[zo] = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = sqrt[(1 + [R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y))/2]= .. .:127:125:135
.... = sqrt[Z*Y + R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] . . . . . . . .
137: |sin[zo]| = . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
.... = sqrt[(1 - [R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/(Z*Y))/2] = . . . .:126:135
.... = sqrt[Z*Y - R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] . . . . . . . .
 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .126:135:
138: Ro = sqrt[Z/Y]*sqrt[Z*Y+R*G+(ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] .. . .
 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .106:95:97:137:
139: |Xo| = sqrt[Z/Y]*sqrt[Z*Y-R*G-(ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2*Z*Y] .. .
 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .138:
140: Ro = {sqrt[Z*Y + R*G + (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2]/Y} .. . . . . .
 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .139:134:
141: Xo = {sqrt[Z*Y - R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C)]/sqrt[2]/Y}*sgn[L*G-R*C]
----------------------------------------------------------------
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - Συνεχίζεται -

----------


## pez

[#70] :
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
142: -π/4 < zο < π/4 => -1 < Xo/Ro = tan[zo] < 1 . . . . . . :98
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
143: sqrt[2]/2 < cos[zo] =< 1 => 1 =< 1/cos[zo] < 2/sqrt[2] :111
144: -sqrt[2]/2 < sin[zo] < 0 => 0 < -sin[zo] < sqrt[2]/2 ..:110
145: 0 < -tan[zo] < 1 => -1 < tan[zo] < 0 .. . . . . . .:144:143
146: 0 =< sin[zo] < sqrt[2]/2 => 0 =< tan[zo] < 1 ..:129:130:143
147: -1 < Xo/Ro = tan[zo] < 1 .. . . . . . . . . . =:142:145:146
----------------------------------------------------------------
148: .γ*.Zo = sqrt[(Z*Y)*(Z/Y)]*.exp[j*{(z+y)/2+(z-y)/2}] = .. .
.... = sqrt[Z^2]*.exp[j*(z+z)/2] = Z*.exp[j*z] = .Z .. . . . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
149: .γ/.Zo = sqrt[(Z*Y)/(Z/Y)]*.exp[j*{(z+y)/2-(z-y)/2}] = .. .
.... = sqrt[Y^2]*.exp[j*(y+y)/2] = Y*.exp[j*y] = .Y .. . . . . .
150: {.γ = .Y*.Zo} & {.Zo# := .Conj{.Zo} = Ro - j*Xo} => . .:149
.... => .γ*.Ζο# = .Υ*.Ζο*.Ζο# = .Υ*|.Ζο|^2 = .Υο*Ζο^2 .. . . . .
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .148:150:
151: (α+j*β)*(Ro+j*Xo)=(α*Ro-β*Χo)+j*( α*Xo+β*Ro)= R+j*ω*L . . .
152: (α+j*β)*(Ro-j*Xo)=(α*Ro+β*Χo)+j*(-α*Xo+β*Ro)=(G+j*ω*C)*Zo^2
----------------------------------------------------------------
153: R = α*Ro - β*Xo >= 0 .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :151:01
154: ω*L = α*Xo + β*Ro > 0 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :151:06
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
155: G*Zo^2 = α*Ro + β*Xo >= 0 . . . . . . . . . . . .:152:02:97
156: ω*C*Zo^2 = -α*Xo + β*Ro > 0 . . . . . . . . . . .:152:20:97
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
157: β*Xo =< α*Ro => Xo/Ro =< α/β .. . . . . . . . . :153:113:57
158: -β*Xo =< α*Ro => -Xo/Ro =< α/β .. . . . . . . . :155:113:57
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
159: -α*Xo < β*Ro .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:154
160: α*Xo < β*Ro . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:156
.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
161: -α/β =< Xo/Ro =< α/β => 0=< |Xο|/Ro =< α/β .. .:158:157:113
162: -β*Ro < α*Χο < β*Ro => -β < α*(Xo/Ro) < β . . .:159:160:113
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
163: 0 =< |Xo|/Ro < 1 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .:113:142=:147
164: α = 0 = α'" => {|Xo|/Ro = 0 <=> Χο = 0} .. . . . . .:58:161
165: 0 < α => -β/α < Xo/Ro < β/α <=> 0 =< |Xo|/Ro < β/α .. .:162
166: 0 < α < β => 0 =< |Xo|/Ro =< α/β < 1 < β/α .. . . . . .:161
167: 0 < α = β => 0 < α/β = 1 = β/α => . . . . . . . . .161:165:
.... => {0 =< |Xo|/Ro =< α/β = 1} & {0 =< |Xo|/Ro < β/α = 1} =>.
.... => 0 =< |Xo|/Ro < 1 = β/α = α/β . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
168: 0 < β < α => 0 =< |Xo|/Ro < β/α < 1 < α/β . . . . . . .:165
----------------------------------------------------------------
Τέλος Α' Μέρους - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Χαίρεται.. Μπορείτε να με βάλετε στην συζήτηση? Τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν αυτά τα μαθηματικά? Τι πραγματεύεται αυτό το θέμα?

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αλλά δεν μπορώ.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί υπάρχει κανείς άλλος που μπορεί?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αν είναι αντιγραφή από κάποιο βιβλίο μπορείτε να μου πείτε τον τίτλο γιατί ο τρόπος που γίνονται αντιγραφή και επικόλληση δυσκολεύει το διάβασμα.

Αν και δεν καταλαβαίινω τίποτα βλέπω μιά έμφαση στην λεπτομέρεια σε κάποια κομμάτια σε διάσπαρτα post..

 :Confused1:

----------


## pez

- The_Control_Theory : [72],[74] , leosedf : [73] : Εντάξει : )
Δεν είναι και "ό,τι το πιο εύκολο" τώρα πια, επτά και πλέον 7+ 
μήνες μετά το εναρκτήριο μήνυμα [#1]:[02-05-15], αλλά μπορεί, 
ελπίζω, να χρησιμεύσει, ανεξάρτητα από το συγκεκριμένο αυτό 
θέμα, και σε όποιον θέλει πραγματικά να "δει" - για να μην το 
πω έτσι ακριβώς όπως το λέει εδώ : ) και ο p.gabr - αφενός: πως, 
πραγματικά, κανείς ερευνά, επιστημονικά, κι αφετέρου: το "τι 
ζόρι τραβά", για να φθάσει αυτός, που επιστημονικά ερευνά, αν 
τα καταφέρει ποτέ να φθάσει, σε ένα, κάποιο, όποιο, τέλος πάντων, 
αποτέλεσμα, επιστημονικά ερευνητικό - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - Όσο 
για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που εδώ μελετάμε, έχουμε την μεγάλη 
ευχαρίστηση να πούμε πως: ναι, επιτέλους, φθάσαμε - πάντα : 
ανεξάρτητα : ) - σε ένα τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα, το οποίο αποτέλεσμα - 
αφήνοντας κατά μέρος τώρα, γιατί δεν μας χρειάζεται άλλο, την, 
ας την πούμε έτσι: "μαθηματικοπρογραμματιστική", γλώσσα που 
χρησιμοποιήσαμε - έχει, εν πολλή συντομία, ως εξής: Αν θέλεις να 
σχεδιάσεις ("προς το παρόν", δηλαδή στο Α' Μέρος αυτό, μόνον: 
"επακριβώς", χωρίς προσεγγίσεις) μια "ομοιόμορφη γραμμή 
μεταφοράς" ΟΓΜ, τότε λάβε σοβαρώς υπ' όψιν σου πως "δεν μπορείς 
να ζητάς εκείνα που δεν είναι", δηλαδή να απαιτείς τις 
οποιεσδήποτε τιμές για τις χαρακτηριστικές διάδοσης (α , β) , 
(Ro , Xο) της ΟΓΜ, αλλά μόνον εκείνες τις τιμές που ικανοποιούν 
και τις ανισώσεις [#71]:163-168, μεταξύ άλλων που προηγούνται, 
οι οποίες, σημειωτέον, εξαντλούν όλες τις "επιτρεπτές" αυτές
περιπτώσεις : ) - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 
- ΥΓ - Να μην ξεχάσουμε, όμως, να προσθέσουμε και τα ολίγα 
επόμενα για όλους όσους εσάς που παρακινήσατε, συμμετείχατε, και 
συντηρήσατε την μέχρις εδώ συζήτηση : το ολιγότερον, λοιπόν, που 
μπορούμε να κάνουμε για όλους εσάς είναι να αναγνωρίσουμε την 
συνεισφορά σας στο σχετικό "πέιπερ" που ήδη συγγράφεται για να 
δημοσιευθεί στο επόμενο τεύχος του FTP#J

----------


## electron

Προσωπικά δεν είμαι αντίθετος στην επιστημονική διερεύνηση της συμπεριφοράς μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς. Εξάλλου από μια τέτοια διερεύνηση - αναζήτηση μέσω μαθηματικών μοντέλων, προκύπτουν και οι πρακτικές επιλογής, βελτίωσης και χρήσης μιας γραμμής. Ωστόσο επιθυμία δική μου αλλά και όσων ασχολούνται γενικά με τις υψηλές συχνότητες και τον τρόπο όδευσις τους από μια γραμμή, να ζητήσω από τον κύριο Ζιμουρτόπουλο να εξαχθεί ένα τελικό συμπέρασμα ή ένα εν πάση περιπτώσει βασικό τυπολόγιο ώστε κάποιος πρακτικά να μπορεί να επιλέξει το καταλληλότερο καλώδιο ΥΣ για την εφαρμογή του. 
Αυτό πιστεύω θα ήταν και η επιτυχία της όλης 7μηνης και πλέον ανάλυσης που γίνεται σ αυτό το θέμα, γιατί αν μείνουμε μόνο στις μακροσκελείς μαθηματικές αναλύσεις και μόνο, θα είναι πολλοί λίγοι αυτοί που θα μπορέσουν να τις αποκωδικοποιήσουν και πολύ περισσότερο εφαρμόσουν σε πρακτικές εφαρμογές.

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Σιμουρτοπουλε Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευχαριστούμε πολύ 

Βέβαια από την πλευρά μου δεν κατάλαβα πολλά, γιατί τα μαθηματικά μου είναι νηπιαγωγείου, που αυτή η έλλειψη μου δίνει μονο την δυνατότητα να παιζω  με την πλαστελίνη χωρίς να ξέρω ,χωρις ποτε να μάθω ,το τι είναι αυτό το υλικό που άλλοι το φτιάξανε και που τελικά να μου το εξηγήσουν, πάλι δεν θα το καταλαβω

Teri το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την τοποθέτηση μου Ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η κάθοδος προς την κεραία σε ενα σύστημα τόσο καλύτερα είναι για τον πομπό, σε σημείο που αν είναι πολύ μεγάλη τότε μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε  μια κουλουρα ομοαξωνικου καλωδίου σαν φορτίο 

Όπως και να έχει πάντως κύριε Σιμουρτοπουλε δώσατε μια άλλη διάσταση στον χώρο μας και για να ευθιμισουμε λιγάκι ,στο τελευταίο σας ποστ  μας λυπηθηκατε και βάλατε μια τελεία 



> αποτέλεσμα, επιστημονικά ερευνητικό. Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο
> θέμα που εδώ μελετάμε, έχουμε την μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να πούμε

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Teri το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την τοποθέτηση μου Ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η κάθοδος προς την κεραία σε ενα σύστημα τόσο καλύτερα είναι για τον πομπό, σε σημείο που αν είναι πολύ μεγάλη τότε μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε μια κουλουρα ομοαξωνικου καλωδίου σαν φορτίο



...και για να εξηγήσουμε στον Teri το πρακτικό του πράγματος με απλή αριθμητική, έστω ότι έχουμε έναν πομπό στους 500 Mhz που θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε σε dummy load για δοκιμές και δεν έχουμε κάποιο διαθέσιμο.
Έχουμε όμως μια κουλούρα καλώδιο RG214 100 μέτρα. Μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ένα dummy load? 
Οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν για το συγκεκριμένο εξασθένηση 15 dB/100 m.
Πρακτικά λοιπόν αν υποθέσουμε πως ο πομπός μας είναι 100 watt στην άκρη του καλωδίου θα φτάσουν περίπου 3 watt. Απλά δηλαδή 100 Watt-15dB.
Όμως όταν λέμε "επιστρεφόμενα" εννοούμε την ισχύ που θα επιστρέψει στον πομπό μας και αυτή θα είναι τα 3 watt που έχουν φτάσει στην άκρη του καλωδίου -15 dB.
Στην πράξη δηλαδή κάποια mwatt, οπότε ναι, μπορεί να μπει αντί για πραγματικό dummy load και δεν θα κάνει ζημιά στον πομπό μας.
Αντίστοιχα στα FM που η εξασθένηση είναι κάπου στα 6 dB στην άκρη θα φτάσουν 25 watt και στον πομπό μας περίπου 6 watt. 
Και εδώ μπορεί να μπει σαν φορτίο, δε θα κάνει ζημιά στον πομπό μας.
Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει μόνο για δοκιμές και όχι για μετρήσεις, γιατί η προσαρμογή πάει περίπατο, εφόσον δεν υπάρχει φορτίο 50 ωμ και οι μετρήσεις δεν θα είναι ακριβείας.

----------


## pez

electron : [#75] : Κι ένας από τους δικούς μας σκοπούς είναι 
ακριβώς ίδιος με τον δικό σας: οι υψηλές συχνότητες. Αλλά 
χρειάζεται, δυστυχώς, προετοιμασία μακρά "για πάτημα γερό", "στα 
δικά μας τα ποδάρια", καθότι είδατε πόσες και πόσες φορές 
"ξεκινήσαμε, για να τελειώνουμε" πατώντας σε αυτά που μας 
παρέδωσαν άλλοι: ο Dan, ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης, o "μάγος" Johnson,
εκείνοι, οι πολλοί, οι "καππαδόροι" όλοι, αλλά ακόμα κι ο 
Chipman "μας", "η κολόνα μας", και τελικά, φθάνοντας σε 
αδιέξοδο,  δεν τα καταφέραμε. Βέβαια, ο καθένας από αυτούς έχει 
βάλει κι από κάτι, "από λιθαράκι" έως και ογκόλιθο, συνταγές, 
πρακτικές, πάμπολλες, αλλά συμπέρασμα, γενικό και στέρεο, ουδέν. 
Το λοιπόν, είπαμε "να το πιάσουμε το θέμα από κάπου κοντά στην 
πολλή αρχή" - και δεδομένου ότι μάλλον "δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις 
τα πάντα από την αρχή", και ιδίως στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο, 
που έχει ήδη πίσω του κάπου 150 χρόνια Ιστορίας - κάπου εκεί 
όπου θα μας το επέτρεπαν κι οι δικές μας, οι, όπως όλων άλλωστε: 
περιορισμένες, δυνάμεις, οπότε και "πιστέψαμε", χωρίς δηλαδή να 
επιχειρήσουμε καν να καταδυθούμε μέσα της, στην θεμελιώδη θεωρία 
των ΟΓΜ, αυτή με τις διαφορικές εξισώσεις, στο Μέρος δηλαδή 
εκείνο που προηγείται αμέσως του δικού μας Α' Μέρους. Λοιπόν. 
Μερικά από τα τρέχοντα δικά μας, μάλλον ασφαλή, συμπεράσματα, 
παρεκτός του "παντού και πάντα ελλοχεύοντος λάθους" : ), από την 
χωρίς προσεγγίσεις θεώρηση της ΟΓΜ, συμπεράσματα που αφορούν την 
πλέον "ζωτική", ίσως, σχέση μεταξύ του (συντελεστή) εξασθένισης 
και την "καθαρότητα" ("ωμικότητα") της χαρακτηριστικής 
αντίστασης (η ονομασία "καθαρότητα"/"ωμικότητα" εκφράζεται εδώ 
από τις τιμές του Χο αλλά "αντιστρόφως": "μικρή τιμή" Χο 
ισοδυναμεί με "μεγάλη καθαρότητα" ενώ "μεγάλη" τιμή Χο "μικρή 
καθαρότητα) είναι τα ακόλουθα : Ανεξαρτήτως του Μήκους Γραμμής, 
δεν θα έχεις ποτέ απώλειες, ήτοι: α = 0, αν και μόνον αν, 
"ισοδύναμα" που λέμε δηλαδή: και η αντίσταση (ανά μονάδα μήκους) 
είναι μηδενική: R = 0, και η αγωγιμότητα (ανά μονάδα μήκους) 
είναι μηδενική: G = 0. Αν τώρα, δεν έχεις καθόλου απώλειες: 
α = 0, τότε θα έχεις "πλήρη καθαρότητα": Χο = 0, αλλά αυτή, 
η "α = 0" είναι μόνον μία "ικανή", που λέμε, "συνθήκη", καθότι 
η ισοδύναμη συνθήκη της "πλήρους καθαρότητας" (η ικανή και
 αναγκαία" που λέμε "συνθήκη" της):  Χο = 0, είναι πράγματι εκείνη 
που μας παρέδωσε ο Oliver - o Μέγας, ο Heaviside - η οποία, 
προσεκτικά γραμμένη, είναι η: RC = GL. Η ισότητα αυτή, που 
περιλαμβάνει βέβαια και την ως άνω, την "μόνον" ικανή, συνθήκη: 
"α = 0" (ισοδύναμα: "αν και μόνον αν: R = 0 = G"), αλλά όχι και 
μόνον την συνθήκη αυτήν. Καθότι, από την RC = GL προκύπτει πως 
ναι, πράγματι, μπορεί να έχουμε, πάντα θεωρητικά, σε μια, έστω, 
συχνότητα, ή καλύτερα σε μια κάποια, μικρή έστω, ζώνη συχνοτήτων 
- θυμόμαστε στο σημείο εδώ πως "όλα αυτά" είναι συναρτήσεις της 
συχνότητας - και απώλειες: α > 0 και "πλήρη καθαρότητα": Xo = 0, 
αλλά: "Προσοχή!": αυτή η "συνύπαρξη" τιμών δεν ισχύει όταν οι 
απώλειες: α > 0 οφείλονται στο ότι μόνον μία, από αυτές τις δύο 
(από την αντίσταση R και την αγωγιμότητα G, δηλαδή) είναι 
μη-μηδενική, ενώ η άλλη είναι μηδενική, δηλαδή δεν ισχύει όταν:
 είτε "R > 0 και G = 0", είτε όταν "R = 0 και G > 0". Η εντελώς 
"καθαρά ωμική" χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση: Χο = 0 ισχύει: 
είτε όταν, όπως ήδη είπαμε, δεν έχω καθόλου απώλειες: α = 0, 
(ισοδύναμα R = 0 και G = 0), είτε όταν έχω απώλειες, που όμως 
οφείλονται και στην R > 0 και στην G > 0, ενόσω βέβαια αυτές οι 
δύο, μαζί με τις "άλλες δύο", την (αυτ)επαγωγή L (ανά μονάδα 
μήκους) και την χωρητικότητα C (ανά μονάδα μήκους) δηλαδή, 
μετέχουν/ικανοποιούν, όλες τους μαζί αυτές, σ/την σχέση/ισότητα 
RC = LG. Αυτά λοιπόν, τα ολίγα συμπεράσματα, για αρχή : ) 
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- p.gabr : [#77] : Επίσης! Αν κι εμείς είμαστε εδώ "από Πάσχα, 
Χριστούγεννα, κι από Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα" ή "από λύπη, σε χαρά,
κι από χαρά, σε λύπη" : )

- GiwrgosTH : [#78] : Ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, αφού η απλή αριθμητική 
εφαρμόζει, να πούμε : ) στον Teri πως για να μην ξοδεύεται, ό,τι 
πιο "σκάρτο" σε καλώδιο βρει, τόσο το καλύτερο, κι αυτό να 
βάλει, ας είναι και μια "φθηνή" κουλούρα "δισύρματου για ρεύμα". 
Σωστά; - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## leosedf

H να πάρει ένα κανονικό φορτίο και να το ΧΩΣΕΙ στην έξοδο και να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## pez

- electron [#75] : Να συμπληρώσω ότι η Εργασία αναγκαστικά θα 
είναι σε μορφή τυπολογίου, χωρίς πολλές-πολλές εξηγήσεις, αλλιώς 
θα πρέπει να γραφτεί ολόκληρο βιβλίο, κι αυτό το έχουν κάνει ήδη 
πάρα πολλοί άλλοι, ορισμένοι εκ των οποίων αφιέρωσαν στο 
αντικείμενο ολόκληρη την ζωή τους κι όχι μόνον επτά μήνες, κι 
αυτούς με διακοπές : ) Άλλωστε, "για να μην κάνουμε τα νερά θολά 
για να φαίνονται βαθειά", αν το καλοεξετάσει κανείς το πράγμα, 
όλο αυτό δεν είναι παρά οι μιγαδικές τετραγωνικές ρίζες, του 
γινομένου για το .γ και του λόγου για το .Ζο, δύο μιγαδικών 
αριθμών, των .Ζ και .Υ, οι οποίοι βρίσκονται, και οι δυο τους, 
στο πρώτο τεταρτημόριο Ι, ανοικτό-"CCW"-κλειστό, χωρίς την αρχή. 
Αυτό είναι όλο-κι-όλο. Κι όπως σε όλα τα πρακτικά θέματα, έτσι 
κι εδώ, είναι η ερμηνεία και εφαρμογή αυτές που του δίνουν την 
ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Τέλος, να τονίσω ότι, θα επιχειρήσουμε να 
υποστηρίξουμε, όσο περισσότερο μπορούμε, τη γεωμετρική διαίσθηση 
για τους μαθηματικούς αυτούς τύπους, "τα μαθηματικά", τόσο με 
σχήματα, όσο και σκαρώνοντας ένα τουλάχιστον video ή/και vrml, 
με το οποίο και θα προσπαθήσουμε να δείξουμε πως "τα βλέπουμε"  
εμείς τα πράγματα, έτσι δηλαδή όπως είχαμε υποσχεθεί πως θα 
κάνουμε από την πολλή αρχή. Κι αυτός είναι ένας άλλος λόγος για 
τον οποίον δίνουμε "έμφαση στην λεπτομέρεια" The_Control_Theory 
:[74], για τον προγραμματισμό όλων αυτών χωρίς -κατά το δυνατόν, 
αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν : ) αυτό- λάθη - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## Brown Fox

> - pez έγραψε:
> GiwrgosTH : [#78] : Ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, αφού η απλή αριθμητική 
> εφαρμόζει, να πούμε : ) στον Teri πως για να μην ξοδεύεται, ό,τι 
> πιο "σκάρτο" σε καλώδιο βρει, τόσο το καλύτερο, κι αυτό να 
> βάλει, ας είναι και μια "φθηνή" κουλούρα "δισύρματου για ρεύμα". 
> Σωστά; - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Σεβαστέ μας κύριε καθηγητά,
Επειδή διακρίνω ένα ψήγμα ειρωνείας στην απάντησή σας σχετικά με τα αναγραφόμενα του GiwrgosTH, 
χωρίς ωστόσο να λαμβάνετε θέση, σας παρακαλώ όπως διατυπώσετε συνοπτικά την δική σας θέση,
 στα όσα με απλότητα εξέθεσε ο Γιώργος.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Γενικά μιλώντας ταυτίστηκα εδώ για μιά στιγμή ή ξανάζησα πάλι το μεγαλείο του ελληνικού τεχνολογικού εκπαιδευτικού ίδρύματος σε θεωρία τετάρτης 6-8 το βράδυ χειμώνα έχοντας φάει το ίδιο μεσημέρι τοστ από βιασύνη...

Αυτά τα μαθηματικά για ποιό λόγο χρειάζονται 7 μήνες να αναπτυχθούν?
Μετά πάλι γιατί γράφουμε με περίεργες γραμματοσειρές? Εξυπηρετεί στα μάτια για μαθηματικά? Η μεγαλύτερη απορία μου...

----------


## Satcom

> Μετά πάλι γιατί γράφουμε με περίεργες γραμματοσειρές? Εξυπηρετεί στα μάτια για μαθηματικά? Η μεγαλύτερη απορία μου...




Περίεργη γραμματοσειρά τα Courier New? :Huh: 

Αν και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι Times New Roman.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Περίεργη γραμματοσειρά τα Courier New?
> 
> Αν και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι Times New Roman.



Εννοώ και τον τρόπο παρουσίασης. Σαν ίντερνετ browser όταν πρωτοβγήκε το internet. Κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

----------


## pez

- Brown Fox [#83]:Εντάξει: αποποιούμαι, ομολογώ, επιφυλάσσομαι.

- The_Control_Theory [#84],[#86]: Εντάξει: απολογούμαι.

- Satcom [#85]: Εντάξει: συμφωνώ : ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## Brown Fox

Κύριε καθηγητά σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και αναμένω με ιδιαίτερο 
ενδιαφέρον την θέση σας επί όσων εξέθεσε ο GiwrgosTH.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> - Brown Fox [#83]:Εντάξει: αποποιούμαι, ομολογώ, επιφυλάσσομαι.
> 
> - The_Control_Theory [#84],[#86]: Εντάξει: απολογούμαι.
> 
> - Satcom [#85]: Εντάξει: συμφωνώ : ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Τα σέβη μου. Είστε περίεργος άνθρωπος αλλά ιδιαίτερος. Σέβομαι την έμφαση στην λεπτομέρεια των όσων γράφετε όσο κι αν δεν μπορώ να σας καταλάβω.

Και για να μην χαλάω το θέμα θα το παρακολουθώ χωρίς να ενοχλώ από περιέργεια που θα καταλήξει.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> - GiwrgosTH : [#78] : Ενδιαφέρον. Οπότε, αφού η απλή αριθμητική 
> εφαρμόζει, να πούμε : ) στον Teri πως για να μην ξοδεύεται, ό,τι 
> πιο "σκάρτο" σε καλώδιο βρει, τόσο το καλύτερο, κι αυτό να 
> βάλει, ας είναι και μια "φθηνή" κουλούρα "δισύρματου για ρεύμα". 
> Σωστά; - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Είναι δεκτά όλα τα μαθηματικά και φυσικά δεν μπορώ εγώ ένας τεχνικός μέσης σχολής να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με έναν καθηγητή.
Άλλωστε από μαθηματικά είμαι άσχετος!
Όμως...
Η ειρωνεία δεν μας κάνει ανώτερους από τους άλλους και από την άλλη προσπαθώ με απλά λόγια, αυτά του τεχνικού με 27 χρόνια εμπειρία στον τομέα που λέγετε RF, να εξηγήσω σε έναν συνομιλητή μου που προφανώς είναι το ίδιο σχετικός με μένα στα μαθηματικά, πως και γιατί μια κουλούρα καλώδιο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν φορτίο.
Εμπειρικά και μόνο, το επαναλαμβάνω!
Το επιστημονικό και μαθηματικό το περιμένω με αγωνία από εσάς και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή και μετά από 60+ μηνύματα που έχετε γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα να βγάλουμε ένα συμπέρασμα.
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν αυτά τα 27 χρόνια αυτό που θεωρώ σωστό είναι ή όχι. Θα με κάνει καλύτερο τεχνικό, είτε είναι, είτε δεν είναι, γιατί κυρίως από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε και από τις παρατηρήσεις των πιο μορφωμένων από εμάς   :Smile: 

Α! Και μίλησα για ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και γι'  αυτό έγραψα για RG214. Δεν είπα κάπου "ότι καλώδιο να είναι". Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τη διαφορά και τη συμπεριφορά σε RF μεταξύ ενός ομοαξονικού και ενός δισύρματου καλωδίου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα κύριε Πέτρο.
Υπάρχει κάποια αμφισβήτηση στα νούμερα και σε αυτά που έχω γράψει μια σελίδα πίσω?
Αν ναι ποια είναι αυτή και για πιο λόγο?
Όσο μπορείτε με απλά μαθηματικά για να βγάζουμε σιγά σιγά άκρη.
Ευχαριστώ και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους μας!

----------


## Brown Fox

Φίλε Γιώργο GiwrgosTH, ο κύριος καθηγητής , με την #87 ανάρτησή του, αποποιήθηκε (επεξήγηση: 
αποποιούμαι= αρνούμαι ότι έχω ευθύνη ή πρόθεση για κάτι επιζήμιο που έγινε στο παρελθόν ή μπορεί 
να συμβεί στο μέλλον) ότι ειρωνεύθηκε τα γραφόμενά σου και νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει ανεπιφύλακτα 
να το δεχθούμε όλοι μας. Επίσης επιφυλάχθηκε να απαντήσει, εν καιρώ, για την ορθότητα των 
εκτεθέντων από εσένα στο #78.
Νομίζω όμως ότι λόγω του ενδιαφέροντος του θέματος που μας ανέλυσες Γιώργο, αλλά και 
της υποβόσκουσας έντασης που προκλήθηκε ( και αυτό βεβαίως οφείλεται και στο γεγονός 
ότι επικοινωνούμε με γραπτά μηνύματα και στερούμεθα την αμεσότητα της δια ζώσης επικοινωνίας, 
που πολλά θα μπορούσε να προλάβει) *επιβάλλεται πλέον ο κύριος καθηγητής να μας 
δώσει ΑΜΕΣΑ την επιστημονική άποψή του επί της #78 ανάρτησης του GiwrgosTH.*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Βασίλη το διάβασα και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει καμία ένταση, τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου, γιατί όπως σωστά λες κατανοώ ότι ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας μας εύκολα μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί και φυσικά θα ήθελα μια άμεση και απλή απάντηση σε αυτό που έθεσες και εσύ και το οποίο πιστεύω πως μπορεί να απαντηθεί σχετικά εύκολα από κάποιον που έχει κάνει τόση δουλειά!
Εδώ είμαστε για να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις και γνώσεις και όχι για να πείσουμε κάποιον πως έχουμε δίκιο.  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΆ ΚΑΛΆ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 

Επειδή τα ερωτηματικά εξακολουθούν ακόμα, να ενημερώσω τους νεοεμπλεκομενους ότι το θέμα αυτό το έχουμε συζητήσει ξανά με τον Γιώργο, έτσι όπως εμείς και πιθανόν οι περισσότεροι το καταλαβαίνουμε 
,
Εκεί υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα που θέτεις όλες τις παραμέτρους και σου βγάζει το αποτέλεσμα 
Τώρα δεν μπορώ γιατί είμαι με το κινητό ,θα δώσω το αποτέλεσμα το βράδυ. 
ΟΙ κύριος Ζιμουρτοπουλος θέλησε να μελετήσει το θέμα κατά πόσον είναι ορθά  τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει και εκεί πλέον είναι αδύνατος ή παρακολουθηση 

Κοιτάξτε λοιπόν εδώ για "λαϊκές" εξηγήσεις 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66574&page=5

----------


## pez

- [#88]-[#93]: Μια στιγμή γιατί σαν να παραμαζεύτηκαν πολλά : ) 
μεταξύ των οποίων, ιδίως, κι ένα "κατ' εξακολούθησιν", παρά την 
"διά παραπομπής" διάψευσή του,  άρα, ηθελημένα πια : Ψέμα, αλλά 
και πολλά άλλα, διάφορα, όλα εντελώς άσχετα με το θέμα. Οπότε, 
μετά από όλα αυτά, κι αφού το σκέφτηκα καλύτερα το πράγμα "για 
ώρες" : ), διαπίστωσα πως είχα παρασυρθεί κι εγώ από τα άσχετα, 
τα εντελώς, τα πολλά, κι έτσι πήγα και διέγραψα την "επιβράβευσή
μου" : ) +1 σε αυτά που λέει ο GiwrgosTH στο [#90]. Καθότι, όταν 
τα κατάφερα τελικώς : ) και παραμέρισα το Off-Topic "συναίσθημά 
μου" : ) η λογική μου μού είπε αμέσως πως το θέμα είναι ακόμα 
στο σημείο εκείνο, στο τέλος του [80], που ρώτησα: "Σωστά;", και 
δεν ξέρω για εσάς, ή τους άλλους, όλους εκείνους δηλαδή που τα
διαβάζουν όλα αυτά, αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον εξακολουθώ να περιμένω 
απάντηση, βεβαίως εξακολουθώντας να είμαι αυτός που πρόσθεσε το 
"δισύρματο για ρεύμα" - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ - Επιδιώκω 
κι Ευχαρίστως απαντώ σε ό,τιδήποτε αφορά Δικά μου Συμπεράσματα, 
π.χ. τα "Πρώτα" του [#79] - όταν υπάρξει ένας τουλάχιστον ποτέ 
που να ρωτήσει - ενώ προφανώς κι αδυνατώ να απαντώ σε ερωτήσεις 
που αφορούν άλλων συμπεράσματα : "Δεν γνωρίζω" - "Ρωτάτε τους"

----------


## pez

- [#94] : Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Καθότι είμαι  υποχρεωμένος να 
παρατηρήσω επιστημονικά, δηλαδή λογικά, πως αν επιχειρήσω να  
αντιπαραθέσω επιστημονικά, δηλαδή λογικά, στο όποιο "λαϊκό", 
- ό,τι κι αν  μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό - το επιστημονικό, τότε 
υποχρεούμαι επιστημονικά,  δηλαδή λογικά, να συμπεράνω πως 
οφείλω, επίσης επιστημονικά, δηλαδή  λογικά, να ταυτίσω και το  
αντίθετο του "λαϊκού", ας το βαφτίσουμε "αντιλαϊκό", για να μην 
το πούμε  όπως αλλιώς, με το επιστημονικό. Και τι κατάφερα με την 
ταύτιση αυτή - στην συνείδησή μου, πλην,  ενδεχομένως, μιας, 
όποιας, "συναισθηματικής  φόρτισής" μου - επιστημονικά, δηλαδή 
λογικά; Το Απολύτως Τίποτα. Κι όχι μόνον αυτό, αλλά κι  όταν 
επιχειρήσω να εφαρμόσω πρακτικά την όποια αυτή ιδιότητα του 
"λαϊκού", ακόμα και στα απλά  αριθμητικά αποτελέσματα, της 
πάντοτε μιγαδικής αριθμητικής πάνω στην οποία  οπωσδήποτε 
στηρίζεται το υπονοούμενο εκεί,  στο [#94] δηλαδή, πολύ γνωστό 
μας  στο θέμα αυτό πρόγραμμα [TLDetails] v2.0.1, για το καλώδιο: 
1.  Type [Belden 8259 (RG-58A/U)], στην: 2. Frequency [5,000] 
MHz, και  συνδέσω  έτσι  διαδοχικά 15  κουλούρες των 100 μέτρων από 
αυτό:  3.  Length [1,500], σε: Units [Meters] - καθότι περιμένω  
να δικαιώσω "λαϊκά" κ.λπ., για να μην επαναλαμβάνουμε  τα ίδια 
: ), το "λαϊκό" συμπέρασμά μου : "πως όσο πιο πολύ  μήκος βάζω 
από το καλώδιο,  τόσο πιο καλά,  δηλαδή τόσο πιο κοντά στο SWR = 1
εκ των  άνω, θα είναι και τα στάσιμα που θα πάρω στην  είσοδο", 
και βραχυκυκλώσω: R  and X [0] [0], το τέρμα  του: (o) At Load, 
τότε  το  "λαϊκό" αυτό πρόγραμμα μού δίνει: Show (o)  SWR, το 
αποτέλεσμα: Results At  Input λ : SWR (True) > 999, που είναι το 
ίδιο απαράδεκτο, όπως κι αν το βαφτίσω: "αντιεπιστημονικό" ή 
"λαϊκό" - Καλά  Χριστούγεννα! - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## Brown Fox

> pez έγραψε:
> 1. Type [Belden 8259 (RG-58A/U)], στην: 2. Frequency [5,000] 
> MHz, και συνδέσω έτσι διαδοχικά 15 κουλούρες των 100 μέτρων από 
> αυτό: 3. Length [1,500], σε: Units [Meters] - καθότι περιμένω 
> να δικαιώσω "λαϊκά" κ.λπ., για να μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια 
> : ), το "λαϊκό" συμπέρασμά μου : "πως όσο πιο πολύ μήκος βάζω 
> από το καλώδιο, τόσο πιο καλά, δηλαδή τόσο πιο κοντά στο SWR = 1
> εκ των άνω, θα είναι και τα στάσιμα που θα πάρω στην είσοδο", 
> και βραχυκυκλώσω: R and X [0] [0], το τέρμα του: (o) At Load, 
> ...



Κύριε καθηγητά, αν αφήσετε *ανοιχτοκυκλωμένο* το τέρμα της γραμμής, το πρόγραμμα δίνει πάλι μεγάλο SWR??
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και εύχομαι 'Καλά Χριστούγεννα' σε σας και όλους τους συνομιλητές μας.

----------


## pez

- [#96] : Να και το Δώρο για το οποίο διαβάσαμε αλλά δεν το είδαμε:



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20151225/tld-swr-999.gif

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

- [#97] : ac6la.com/tldetails1 , ac6la.com/TLDetails.zip .

----------


## p.gabr

Το λάθος αυτό βγάζει μάτι,....... για να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι λάθος! !!!!!!!!

Ακόμα και φαγωμενος μέχρι τα μπουνια και εν ώρα κατακλισης. .Αντε καλή χώνεψη τώρα

----------

pez (25-12-15)

----------


## pez

- [#99] : Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ : ) και ναι, έτσι είναι, έτσι 
ακριβώς όπως το παραδέχεστε : Λάθος. Το TLDetails "συμπεραίνει" 
λάθος σε μία, τουλάχιστον, περίπτωση, μπορεί και σε περισσότερες 
και ποιος ξέρει πότε, σε ποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις... 
- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

Τώρα κύριε καθηγητά που το κάναμε πιο συγκεκριμένο το θέμα, μας λέτε λοιπόν ότι το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα δεν θα πρέπει να το εμπιστευόμαστε για την εξαγωγή αποτελεσμάτων-συμπερασμάτων μια καθόδου, (ομοαξονικής γραμμής ΥΣ), την οποία προσπαθούμε να προσαρμόσουμε μεταξύ μιας κεραίας και ενός πομπού.

----------


## SRF

> - [#96] : Να και το Δώρο για το οποίο διαβάσαμε αλλά δεν το είδαμε:
> 
> 
> 
> - op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20151225/tld-swr-999.gif
> 
> - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 
> 
> - [#97] : ac6la.com/tldetails1 , ac6la.com/TLDetails.zip .




Ωραίο "παιχνίδι" κάνατε! Ως άλλος "ταχυδακτυλουργός"  δείχνετε στο πλήθος αυτό που θέλετε αποκρύπτων ταυτοχρόνως το ότι το πρόγραμμα ΗΔΗ έχει ενημερώσει τους χρήστες του για την ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΟΡΘΟΤΗΤΟΣ ΥΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ! 
Αρκούσε να επιλέξετε "at Input" στο R and X για να δείτε ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ της ακυρότητας των αποτελεσμάτων σας με τις ταχυδακτυλουργικές σας επιλογές αυτών των συνθηκών! 

Είναι άλλο το "λάθος" με το να ΜΗΝ δυναται από κατασκευής ένα πρόγραμμα να δώσει αποτελέσματα για ΜΗ ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΗ! ¨η αν προτιμάτε ΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ (γλωσσολογικά και ως Α-ΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ)

----------

p.gabr (25-12-15)

----------


## pez

- electron : [#101] : Συγγνώμην, αλλά ας μου  επιτραπεί για λίγο 
η αναβολή δημοσίευσης της απάντησης που ετοιμάζω καθότι βρήκα 
εν τω μεταξύ μια πάρα πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για να  γελάσω, Καλά 
Χριστούγεννα που είναι...

- SRF : [#102] : ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! "Ταχυδακτυλουργός"! Πολύ  
Καλό! Γεροί να είμαστε, να γελάμε πολύ τα Καλά Χριστούγεννα 
εφέτος! Καλά  Χριστούγεννα! : D Και  +1! Για το αστείο σας, 
βεβαίως...  Διότι, κοιτάξτε λίγο, σαν να μου φαίνεται πως παρά 
τις επίμονες,  μακροχρόνιες, παραινέσεις του  p.gabr πολύ λίγοι 
είναι εδώ μέσα αυτοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί  "στα σοβαρά" με αυτό 
"ΤΟ" πρόγραμμα - ενδεχομένως και εκείνου του ιδίου που το 
συνέστησε μη-εξαιρουμένου!  Αλλά ναι SRF! Τώρα που το  λέτε, ναι, 
εντάξει, μου φαίνεται σαν να έχετε κάποιο δίκιο, διότι ναι, 
θυμάμαι,  πως κάποια στιγμή, πράγματι, "ΤΟ" πρόγραμμα σταμάτησε 
κι έβγαλε ένα, κάποιο, μήνυμα σαν κι  αυτό που λέτε, αλλά δεν του 
έδωσα καμιά σημασία διότι το απέδωσα  στον συνδυασμό των τιμών 
που εκείνη  την στιγμή δοκίμαζα καθώς και στο γεγονός  ότι 
γράφοντας-σβήνοντας και πατώντας  δεξιά-κι-αριστερά κουμπιά είδα 
πως συγχρόνως είχα μαζί "διαλεγμένο" και το  (ο) At Input... 
Και λοιπόν; Τόσο το πιο χειρότερο αυτό που μας λέτε για "ΤΟ" 
πρόγραμμα. Αλλά ποια άραγε είναι ακριβώς  η σχέση που μπορεί να 
έχει η κατάσταση που εσείς περιγράφετε σαν "ταχυδακτυλουργική"
 : ) με το  θέμα μας; - Καλά  Χριστούγεννα! - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

Και τελικώς αφού το παραπάνω λογισμικό κύριε καθηγητά προκαλεί τον περίγελο της επιστημονικής κοινότης, μήπως εσείς  και οι συνεργάτες σας θα είχατε την καλοσύνη όλα αυτά τα μαθηματικά που γράφετε τόσους μήνες να τα συμπεριλάβετε σε ένα δικό σας λογισμικό προκειμένου να δοθεί ως ένα ορθό εργαλείο για τον κάθε απλό τεχνικό ή ερασιτέχνη του είδους;

----------


## pez

- electron : [#101] : Αγαπητέ, γιατί με αναγκάζετε να λέω πάλι
τα ίδια-και-τα-ίδια; Δεν είχα, δεν έχω, κι ούτε θα μπορούσα ποτέ
να έχω την [κα]-[θη]-[γη]-[τι]-[κή] ιδιότητα. Επί της ουσίας, 
τώρα. Λοιπόν. Διαπιστώνω ότι, επτά και πλέον 7+ μήνες μετά, όχι 
μόνον επανέρχεστε ακριβώς με την ίδια ερώτηση [#43][14-05-15], 
πράγμα που με οδηγεί στο να συμπεράνω ότι αυτό μπορεί και να 
σημαίνει πως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μπορεί και να σας ενδιαφέρει, 
ελπίζω: σφόδρα : ) , αλλά κι από ό,τι βλέπω, την φορά αυτή 
προχωράτε και σε ένα βήμα παραπέρα: επικαλείστε για το [TLD] κι 
έναν χαρακτηρισμό τον οποίο αποδίδετε στην - όποια κι αν είναι 
αυτή : ) - "επιστημονική κοινότητα". Κοιτάξτε λίγο. Εμείς όχι 
απλώς ό,τι είχαμε να πούμε για [TLD] το είπαμε από την πολλή 
αρχή, αλλά το είπαμε και με το παραπάνω. Κι όχι μόνον για την 
τρέχουσα έκδοσή του, αλλά και για όλες-όσες προηγούμενες 
εκδόσεις του [TLD] τις οποίες - μετά από επίμονη, σας θυμίζω, 
αναζήτηση - καταφέραμε να εντοπίσουμε. Εντάξει όμως. Την φορά 
αυτή δεν υπάρχει λόγος πια να περιοριστώ σε εκείνα που ήδη σας 
είπαμε τότε, πριν από 7+ μήνες: [#44]. Διότι τώρα έχουμε ως 
Δικά μας τα Πρώτα Αντικειμενικά - σε διάκριση με κάθε άλλη 
υποκειμενική και μόνον "γνώμη" - Συμπεράσματα: [#79]. Οπότε, 
για το σχετικό πρόγραμμα που μας παρακινείτε να συντάξουμε, 
έχουμε να σας προτείνουμε τα ακόλουθα: Γιατί, ενόσω εμείς 
συνεχίζουμε την παραγωγή του σχετικού τυπολογίου--με άμεσους, 
απολύτως σχετικούς με την "παρακίνηση", στόχους, αυτούς που 
ρητά διατυπώνουμε στην [#82], όπου λέμε ότι: "αυτός είναι ένας 
άλλος λόγος για τον οποίον δίνουμε έμφαση στην λεπτομέρεια, για 
τον προγραμματισμό όλων αυτών"--δεν ξεκινάτε κι εσείς, με Το 
Καλό, να διαπιστώσετε συστηματικά αν το [TLD] επαληθεύει την 
συνθήκη Heaviside, αλλά γραμμένη προσεκτικά ως RC = GL; Aν θα 
σας ενδιέφερε να συνεργαστείτε κι εσείς σε ένα τέτοιο 
ερευνητικό εγχείρημα ή "project" : ) όπως το λένε, αυτό θα 
αποτελούσε μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία για επαφή αλλά και έναρξη 
(δια)τριβής με το αντικείμενο - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ - 
- Και με την αφορμή αυτή, ας επιχειρήσουμε να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, 
πρόχειρα, αυτά που ήδη έχουμε διαπιστώσει για το [TLD], και τα 
οποία βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μας στο 
θέμα αυτό:το [TLD]  λοιπόν, "πάσχει" βαριά από τα ακόλουθα: 
(α) η τεκμηρίωσή του είναι ελλιπής -  τα μισόλογα δεν επαρκούν, 
(β) τα συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα των κατασκευαστών γραμμών, τα 
οποία χρησιμοποιεί, δεν διατίθενται - είναι τρέχα-γύρευε, και 
παρά τις πραγματικά μεγάλες προσπάθειες που καταβάλαμε για να 
τα διασταυρώσουμε, άκρη δεν βγαίνει, (γ) η μεθοδολογία του είναι 
ασαφής - κι εδώ μισόλογα, κι εδώ τρέχα-γύρευε, κι εδώ άκρη να 
μην βγαίνει, και (δ) σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, ο source code 
του είναι κλειστός κι έτσι δεν μπορεί κανένας να δει ούτε τι 
στην ευχή συμβαίνει, ούτε πως μαγειρεύονται όλα αυτά, εκεί μέσα 
- Χαρούμενα Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## electron

Μα ακριβώς επανέρχομαι γιατί από το επίπεδο των γραπτών σας ο καθένας μπορεί να κατανοήσει ότι κατέχεται πολύ καλά το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο και αυτό που σας ανάφερα για την δημιουργία ενός δικού σας λογισμικού, είναι μια παρότρυνση προς το μέρος σας και φυσικά όχι κάποιου είδους <<υπεράσπιση>> του TLD. Αφού λοιπόν το προαναφερθέν πάσχει και είναι κλειστού κώδικα  κατά την ενδελεχή σας έρευνα, θεώρησα καλό να σας παροτρύνω για την ανάπτυξη ενός αντίστοιχου δικού σας λογισμικού. Τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο από μένα.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία σε όλους.

----------


## pez

- [#106] Ωραία! Πάει κι αυτό! Τελειώσαμε! Και του Χρόνου! 
Με Υγεία! - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

Μάλιστα......

----------


## SRF

> - electron : [#101] : Συγγνώμην, αλλά ας μου  επιτραπεί για λίγο 
> η αναβολή δημοσίευσης της απάντησης που ετοιμάζω καθότι βρήκα 
> εν τω μεταξύ μια πάρα πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για να  γελάσω, Καλά 
> Χριστούγεννα που είναι...
> 
> - SRF : [#102] : ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ! "Ταχυδακτυλουργός"! Πολύ  
> Καλό! Γεροί να είμαστε, να γελάμε πολύ τα Καλά Χριστούγεννα 
> εφέτος! Καλά  Χριστούγεννα! : D Και  +1! Για το αστείο σας, 
> βεβαίως...  Διότι, κοιτάξτε λίγο, σαν να μου φαίνεται πως παρά 
> ...



Αγαπητέ Πέτρο, σε φίλιο ενικό ελπίζων πως συνδιαλεγόμαστε απλά ως ταπεινοί θνητοί μη προτάσσοντας (απ)αξιωματικούς τίτλους ως οχυρώματα επί αναχωματικών εσκαμμένων βαθέως θέσεων μεταξυ ημών και υμών!  

Χαίρομαι που προκάλεσα τον γέλωτά σας με την, ως φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος αύτης, γελοίαν παρομοίωση. Πίστευα ότι θα ευθυμούσατε σαφέστατα, αλλά ομολογώ δεν ανέμενα και τον γέλωτα! Σαφέστατα ο αστεϊσμός ήτο πρόδηλος! 
Όμως πέραν του γελοίου ή μη, και μετά το πέρας του αστεϊσμού, σαφώς απομένει και η συμπερασματική αναζήτησης!  
Εδώ λοιπόν προκύπτει το εξής παράδοξον. 

Μας δίδει κάποιος από ένα ΦΙΑΤ 126 των 500κκ λέγοντάς μας ότι μπορούμε να το κινήσουμε ως έχει εκ κατασκευής του, μόνον σε οδόστρωμα, ή αρκετά επεξεργασμενο χωματόδρομο, με τα υπάρχοντα ελαστικά του, έχωντας ως απαίτηση για την λειτουργία του κινητήρος του την παροχή μολυβδούχας βενζίνος 95 οκτανίων το πολύ. Επίσης είναι δεδομένο και εκ των οργάνων μετρήσεως ωριαίας ταχύτητος που έχει εκ κατασκευής ενσωματωμένα στην προθήκη όπισθεν του τιμονιού, ότι δεν δύναται να υπερβεί τα 130χλμ/ώρα αφού το μέγεθος αυτό είναι και το μέγιστο αναγραφόμενο σε αυτά!  
Ημείς (ή υμείς μάλλον στην α' περίπτωση) επιλέγουμε να το βάλουμε ως έχει εκ κατασκευής του, σε έναν αγρό, προκειμένου να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε προς όργωσήν του. και μάλιστα προς βοήθειάν του υγραίνουμε στο μέγιστο δυνατό και το χώμα του αγρού προκειμενου να επιτύχουμε μηδενικήν αντίστασην! Ξεκινάμε και επιμένουμε να οδηγήσουμε το δύσμοιρο ΦΙΑΤ 126 σε 1500μ2 της εκτάσεως μας που μάλιστα είναι και επικλινής με υψομετρική διαφορά 5000μ αρχής τέλους, ήτοι τεραστίας κλίσεως, που θα απαιτηθεί να ανταπεξέλθει πειπροσθέτως το ΦΙΑΤάκι μας, κατά την όργωσην! 
Κατά την ερευνητική... αυτή προσπάθειά μας διαπιστώνουμε σχεδόν άμεσα ότι το ΦΙΑΤ μας προχωράει με πλαγιολισθήσεις και μετά δυσκολίας καλύπτει μόλις μερικά μέτρα εκτάσεως, ενώ σύντομα αρχίζει να βγάζει και καπνούς υπερθερμάνσεως του κινητήρος του από τις υπερβολικές στροφές διαρκούς λειτουργίας του που το ωθούμε να έχει προκειμενου να μεταδίδιε την μέγιστη δύναμη εκ του ποταπού κινητήρος του των 500κκ! 

Μετά από ολίγες δεκάδες μέτρα, και αφού το ΦΙΑΤ μας έχει βγάλει ενδείξεις λαδιού, νερού, αλλά και δεν ανταποκρίνεται πλέον στο γκάζι γραμμικά, συμπεραίνουμε ως ερευνητές ότι το ΦΙΑΤ έχει σχεδιαστεί "ΛΑΘΟΣ" !!! 


Ημείς (εδώ ορθώς) που μας εδώθει το δεύτερο πανομοιότυπον ΦΙΑΤ, και οι οποίοι ΔΕΝ είμαστε υπό την (ει)δική σας έννοια ερευνητές, αλλά απλοί ταπεινοί αγρότες, προκαλούμαστε αντιστοίχως να οργώσουμε τον αυτό αγρόν! Ως ΜΗ ερευνητές, αλλά ΣΑΦΩΣ γνώστες του αγρού, τόσο θεωρητικά ως τον απαιτούμενο αυτό βαθμό για να μπορούμε να αποκαλούμαστε ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ, όσο και πολλώ δε ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ από την ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΝΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗΣ ΜΑΣ με το αντικείμενο του αγρού και της οργώσεώς του υπό κάθε συνθήκην ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ, αντιλαμβανόμεθα ότι το δύσμοιρο ΦΙΑΤ 126 μας, δεν δύναται ΕΚ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ του να ανταπεξέλθει στο έργο που μας απαιτείται να το θέσουμε. Εξ' αυτής της εμπειρικής και πραγματιστικής ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΩΣ ΜΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΥ περιεχομένου, καταννούμε ότι το να επιμείνουμε να θέσουμε το ΦΙΑΤ μας στο έργο αυτό θα είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ ΗΜΩΝ και ουχί του ΦΙΑΤ μας, αφού ημείς επαφιόμεθα στην απλή ανάγνωση του κατασκευαστή του ΦΙΑΤ, των ελαστικών αυτού, κλπ επι μέρους στοιχείων του, για να εξάγουμε ΟΡΘΑ συμπεράσματα για τις δυνατότητές του, και να μην προκαλούμε την τύχη μας προσπαθώντας παντοιοτρόπος να τις υπερβούμε για να αποδείξουμε ότι το λάθος ήτο της ΦΙΑΤ! Αντιθέτως αντί να επιμείνουμε σε ένα εξ'αρχής εφαρμοστικό  ΣΦΑΛΜΑ, πηγαίνουμε στον τοπικό αντιπρόσωπον της JOHN DEERE και του ζητούμε να μας παρέχει ένα τρακτέρ μετά του αρότρου του, κατασκευασμένο εξ' αρχής για τον σκοπον της οργώσεως αγρών υπό κάθε συνθήκην! 
Το δε ΦΙΑΤάκι μας το αφήνουμε έξω από τον αγρόν μας για να κινούμεθα από και προς αυτόν στις εθνικές οδούς, όπου το τρακτέρ μας θα προκαλούσε ίσως και συμφόρηση λόγω της υπερβολικά αργής συμπεριφόρας του από το βάρος του και την γενική διάστασή του! 


Ελπίζω με το ανωτερω "ευφυολόγημα" να σας κανω να ευθυμείσετε τόσο ώστε να μην σας προκληθεί επίσης γέλωτας εκ του γελοίου επιχειρήματος της α' περιπτώσεως! 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σπουδαίο να αναλύετε εις βάθος δι-ερευνητικά τα των γραμμών μεταφοράς. Σαφέστατα δε προσωπικά το απολαμβάνω για πολλούς λόγους, πέραν των αστεϊσμών κλπ χαριτολογημάτων! Όμως η αέναος έρευνα χωρίς πρακτική (πραγματιστική) απόδοση ή γνώση, ή καλύτερα ΑΝΑΚΛΑΣΗ, είναι υπέροχη ως ανεμόμυλος, αλλά παγιδεύει στην ελπίδα αναγνωρίσεως του εραστού Πλάτωνος μιάς Δουλτσινέας!

----------

pez (26-12-15), 

picdev (10-01-16)

----------


## pez

-  Brown Fox [#97] : Μα τι απέγινε τελικά; Σας έστειλα : [#98] 
την διεύθυνση για να κατεβάσετε το [TLD] και περίμενα πως ήδη 
θα μας είχατε πει τι απέγινε τελικά με το ανοικτοκύκλωμα, με 
το οποίο είχατε εσείς την ιδέα να ελέγξετε το [TLD]. Λοιπόν; 
Τι έχετε να μας πείτε; Δοκιμάσατε το [TLD], κάτω από τις ακραίες 
συνθήκες που ανέφερα - και προκάλεσαν τόσο πολύ το ενδιαφέρον 
σας - είτε με αυτό είτε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φορτίο τέρματος, και 
τι συμπεράσματα βγάλατε; Δεν πιστεύω να περιμένετε κι εσείς, 
όπως κι άλλοι, μέχρις ότου να το δοκιμάσω εγώ με την δική σας 
την ιδέα, να πω τι βρήκα, για να μπορέσετε, κι εσείς, έτσι να 
σχηματίσετε "γνώμη", απολύτως εξαρτημένη από δικά μου 
συμπεράσματα, για να έχετε μετά, κι εσείς, την "άνεση" να 
σχολιάζετε τα, όποια κι αν είναι αυτά, δικά μου συμπεράσματα, 
που μόνον εγώ θα ισχυρίζομαι πως τα έχω βγάλει, κι όλα αυτά 
να συμβαίνουν ενόσω θα υπάρχουν πάντοτε οι ως άνω άλλοι - αυτοί 
οι πάντα μόνον τόκερσ και ποτέ ντούερσ - που τόσο τυπικώς 
παραδοσιακά τοπικώς : ) "θα κάάάάθονται, να σπάνε πλάκα", αυτοί 
να έχουν πάντα μόνον να λένε, για εκείνα που μόνον εμείς πάντα 
θα πράττουμε; : D - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Πέτρο, έχεις δει πολλούς Χριστουγεννιάτικα να ασχολούνται με κάτι όχι τόσο σημαντικό?
Εγώ είμαι χάλια στο κρεβάτι πάντως οπότε έχω το ελεύθερο να μην ασχοληθώ. :Biggrin:

----------


## electron

> -  Brown Fox [#97] : Μα τι απέγινε τελικά; Σας έστειλα : [#98] 
> την διεύθυνση για να κατεβάσετε το [TLD] και περίμενα πως ήδη 
> θα μας είχατε πει τι απέγινε τελικά με το ανοικτοκύκλωμα, με 
> το οποίο είχατε εσείς την ιδέα να ελέγξετε το [TLD]. Λοιπόν; 
> Τι έχετε να μας πείτε; Δοκιμάσατε το [TLD], κάτω από τις ακραίες 
> συνθήκες που ανέφερα - και προκάλεσαν τόσο πολύ το ενδιαφέρον 
> σας - είτε με αυτό είτε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φορτίο τέρματος, και 
> τι συμπεράσματα βγάλατε; Δεν πιστεύω να περιμένετε κι εσείς, 
> όπως κι άλλοι, μέχρις ότου να το δοκιμάσω εγώ με την δική σας 
> ...



Δεν είμαστε ούτε τοκερς ούτε ντουερς αγαπητέ, είμαστε επαγγελματίες τεχνικοί, κάποιοι άλλοι φοιτητές και κάποιοι ερασιτέχνες, ο καθένας παλεύει καθημερινά στον δύσκολο εργασιακό του χώρο ή τον σκληρό εκπαιδευτικό του στίβο, (μιλάω πάντα για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα), εσείς κύριε Πέτρο που ζείτε σε μια χώρα με άλλο βιωτικό επίπεδο και απ'ότι φαίνεται έχετε την ψυχολογική διάθεση άλλα και το χρόνο να κάνετε τις μαθηματικές αναλύσεις και μπράβο σας, θα μπορούσατε να δώσετε τελικώς ένα εργαλείο σ αυτήν εδώ την κοινότητα και μην ανησυχείτε, δεν θα κρεμάσουν αν κάποιος κάποτε δει ότι οι υπολογισμοί σας μπορεί να έχουν σφάλμα.
Εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι ποτέ καταδικάσαμε μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια.

----------

leosedf (26-12-15)

----------


## pez

- [109] : +1 : OT - [#111] : Περαστικά, ειλικρινώς : ) : OT - 
[#112] : Νέες υποθέσεις. Αστήρικτες, ως σε εισαγωγή του [#105], 
αλλά και χωρίς λόγο - Άρα : ΟΤ, ως [#88]-[#93], αναλόγως προς 
[#95] - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

> - [#111] : Περαστικά, ειλικρινώς : ) - [#112] : Νέες υποθέσεις. 
> Αστήρικτες, ως σε εισαγωγή του [#105], αλλά και χωρίς λόγο - Άρα
>  ΟΤ, ως [#88]-[#93], αναλόγως προς [#95] - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Μόνο που στο linkedin συστήνεστε ως ανεξάρτητος ερευνητής με αντικείμενο τις τηλεπικοινωνίες, επομένως η ιδιότητά σας είναι συναφή με αυτή ενός καθηγητή, άρα οι υποθέσεις μου δεν είναι και τόσο άτοπες, δεν νομίζετε; Και τελικά συνεχίζετε επιμελώς να αποφεύγετε μια καλοπροαίρετη πρόταση που έκανα αλλά και απορίες που σας έχουν διατυπώσει κι άλλοι συνομιλητές στο παρόν θέμα.

----------


## pez

[#114] : Εντάξει : είναι διαφορετικό από το τόσο, αποφεύγω. : ΟΤ

----------


## Brown Fox

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *pez*
> - Brown Fox [#97] : Μα τι απέγινε τελικά; Σας έστειλα : [#98] 
> την διεύθυνση για να κατεβάσετε το [TLD] και περίμενα πως ήδη 
> θα μας είχατε πει τι απέγινε τελικά με το ανοικτοκύκλωμα, με 
> το οποίο είχατε εσείς την ιδέα να ελέγξετε το [TLD]. Λοιπόν; 
> Τι έχετε να μας πείτε; Δοκιμάσατε το [TLD], κάτω από τις ακραίες 
> συνθήκες που ανέφερα - και προκάλεσαν τόσο πολύ το ενδιαφέρον 
> σας - είτε με αυτό είτε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φορτίο τέρματος, και 
> τι συμπεράσματα βγάλατε; Δεν πιστεύω να περιμένετε κι εσείς, 
> ...



Λυπούμαι αγαπητέ αλλά το πρόγραμμά σας παρέχει μη αποδεκτά αποτελέσματα
 για ανοικτοκυκλωμένη γραμμή, πράγμα που μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και μόνος σας.
Επιπλέον σκόπιμα αντιπαρέρχομαι τα λοιπά σχόλιά σας, ως άσχετα με το πνεύμα 
αυτού του φόρουμ που σας φιλοξενεί, αλλά και των φόρουμς γενικότερα.

----------


## pez

= Brown Fox:[#116] :  "_Λυπούμαι αγαπητέ αλλά το πρόγραμμά σας 
παρέχει μη αποδεκτά αποτελέσματα για  ανοικτοκυκλωμένη γραμμή, 
πράγμα που μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και μόνος σας_"  - Μάλιστα!
= "_Επιπλέον σκόπιμα αντιπαρέρχομαι τα λοιπά σχόλιά σας, ως  
άσχετα με το πνεύμα αυτού του φόρουμ που σας φιλοξενεί, αλλά και 
των  φόρουμς γενικότερα._" - Συγγνώμην. Μετάνοιωσα. Λάθος  μου - 
- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ - Με  την ευκαιρία μάλιστα, για να 
αποδείξω πως μετάνιωσα ακόμα περισσότερο, αποφάσισα : αφενός, 
να επιδεικνύω αυτοσυγκράτηση, και να μην αποδοκιμάζω με -1 
κανένα από όλα εκείνα τα μηνύματα που εκβράζουν ένα, σχεδόν 
αυταπόδεικτο, Λογικό Ψεύδος,  κι ας είναι έτσι  αυτά εξοφθάλμως,  
ντιπ οφφ-τόπικ OT εντελώς άτοπα, κι αφετέρου, να επιδοκιμάσω/-ζω 
με +1 : ) όλα εκείνα τα μηνύματα  που κρίνω πως εκφράζουν ένα, 
πάντα αναπόδεικτo, "Ειλικρινές Συναίσθημα", κι ας είναι έτσι 
κι αυτά οφφ-τόπικ OT - Δεν Χάλασε, ακόμα, ο Κόσμος! : D

----------


## pez

- Αμέσως μετά τα τόσο πολύ Χαρούμενα Καλά Χριστούγεννα που 
είχαμε εφέτος : D είναι καιρός πια να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας. 
Λοιπόν. Ελπίζουμε να έχει επαρκώς τονισθεί στα προηγούμενα, π.χ. 
στο [#14] αλλά και αλλού, η σημασία της παραγωγής και κατοχής 
κλειστών πρωτότυπων μετρητικών αποτελεσμάτων, και συνεπώς, να 
έχει γίνει έτσι κατανοητή η σημασία του "ανοικτού" "Κλειδιού":
[#50],[#52],[#55], οπότε και να εκτιμηθεί "δεόντως" : ) η 
Χριστουγεννιάτικη Εργασία μας πάνω στο εν λόγω "Κλειδί", η οποία 
και απέφερε - όπως πάντα: pixel-pixel : ) - το ακόλουθο Σχήμα:



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20151227/03fig55.gif

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

-.-.- .- .. ... .. --- -. -.- .- .. . -.-- - -.-- -..- . ...
Σε όλους εμάς εδώ, που συνεχίζουμε να επιμένουμε να υπομένουμε .
. δημόσια όλες αυτές τις "κακουχίες" : ) μιας οπωσδήποτε . . . .
. . ασυνήθιστης ερευνητικής περιπέτειας, ενός ολότελα ανοικτού 
| . πειράματος, μιας ίσως εντελώς πρωτότυπης επιστημονικής . . . 
* . Εργασίας, όπου, μέσω ενός απροσχημάτιστου διαλόγου, . . . .
** . αποκαλύπτεται μια τόσο πολύ, κατά τα άλλα, τυπική . . . . .
*** . διαδικασία, πότε πολύ απλή-πότε λίγο πιο σύνθετη, η οποία  
**** . μπορεί να ήταν, άλλοτε, επιμελώς κρυμμένη πίσω από έναν .
| . σπουδαιοφανή μπερντέ : D που μπορεί να υψώθηκε από . . . . .
= . επιτήδειους, συνήθως κληρονομικούς, μεγαλοσχήμονες, αλλά, . 
. . όπως όλα τώρα πια δείχνουν, φαίνεται σαν να κρατιόταν, ψηλά 
. εκεί, μάλλον από όλους εμάς, τους λοιπούς υπόλοιπους αφελείς, 
και στους οποίους εμάς μάς ευχόμαστε : Καλή μας Χρονιά ! . . . . 
- --- -. . --- -. . - --- ... ..--- ----- .---- -.... .-.-. 

- Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να παρακολουθήσει την πολύ απαιτητική σε
"πόρους" - για εμάς = για τους άλλους; - ανάλογα με το μηχάνημα
που έχουν - Interactive 2D+Τ παρουσίαση που ήδη ετοιμάζουμε με 
την Mathematica για τα Επόμενα - μετά τα Πρώτα [#79] : ) - 
Συμπεράσματα του Α' Μέρους του Τυπολογίου θα πρέπει, εφόσον 
επίσης επιμένει, όπως εμείς, να χρησιμοποιεί το Windows XP, να 
κατεβάσει, αν βέβαια δεν τον έχει ήδη, τον CDF Player της 
Mathematica που είναι "αρκετά κρυμμένος" : ) μιας και μας πήρε 
αρκετό χρόνο για να τον εντοπίσουμε: CDFPlayer_8.0.4_WIN.exe, 
που παίζει επίσης και στα vista, 7,  με τα "μόνον" 108,145,088 
bytes, από εδώ:

wolfram.com/products/player/legacy-cdf.cgi

όσο είναι καιρός, και "μένει ακόμα εκεί" : ) ενώ οι ευτυχείς : )
κάτοχοι (vista, 7) 8, 8.1, 10 θα πρέπει, για τον ίδιο σκοπό, 
να κατεβάσουν τον: CDFPlayer_10.3.1_WIN.exe, με τα 727,157,200 
bytes, από εδώ:

demonstrations.wolfram.com/download-cdf-player.html

ενώ για να δοκιμάσουν τον player που κατέβασαν, αλλά και για να 
προετοιμασθούν για το τι θα δουν αλλά και για το τι θα μπορούν 
να κάνουν με αυτόν, τους "προτείνουμε" : ) να ρίξουν μια ματιά
-πού αλλού; - εδώ (όπου όμως τα links δεν παίζουν όλα):

antennas.gr/mathematica/

και στην συνέχεια, μετά την εγκατάσταση του όποιου player, 
κι ανεξάρτητα ίσως από την επιλογή ενσωμάτωσής του σε browser, 
να κατεβάσουν, να δουν, και να ελέγξουν, τις επόμενες δύο
εφαρμογές (για κεραίες):

1 Dipole Antenna Radiation Pattern:

demonstrations.wolfram.com/DipoleAntennaRadiationPattern/

2 Radiation Pattern of a Dipole with Arbitrary Orientation:

antennas.gr/3D4DX/fig09c2009rga.nbp

ενώ, για ακόμα πιο πολλά σχετικά, μπορούν να ρίξουν και μια 
ματιά στο πέϊπερ: "The Very First Ever Made 3D/4D Virtual 
Laboratory for Antennas":

archive.org/details/ftpj-paper-07

- Τέλος, και με την ευκαιρία να! και δύο *συναφή* όλα σπάνια:

3 MathematicaPlayer.exe, της Mathematica 6, με 85,182,928 
bytes από το  Banco Internacional de Objetos Educacionais:

objetoseducacionais2.mec.gov.br/handle/mec/4737

4 Ulead Animated Gif Player 2.0 1997 Last Freeware 
Version, με δυνατότητα για παρακολούθηση frame-by-frame:

321download.com/LastFreeware/page24.html#Ulead%20GIF%20Animator

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- Προσθήκη - Τρίτη 5 Ιανουαρίου 2016 - 

- Κι ακόμα ένα, το ίδιο σπάνιο:

5 MathematicaPlayer_7.0.1_WIN.EXE, της Mathematica 7, με 
92,175,976 bytes, και για όσο κι αυτός θα "μένει ακόμα εκεί":

win.tue.nl/~jldejong/gliding/FinalGlideTool/Mathematica-Player-for-NBP-files/ 

: )

----------


## pez

- Τερματίστηκε ο χρόνος για επεξεργασία του μηνύματος [#119]
χωρίς να προλάβουμε να συμπεριλάβουμε στην Προσθήκη του τα 
ακόλουθα στοιχεία, για τον επίσης σπάνιο αυτόν Player 7:

5a Ο MathematicaPlayer_7.0.1_WIN.EXE θέλει Windows 2000/XP/Vista 

καθώς και ένα link προς τον σπάνιο (τέταρτο) Player 9, με τα 
201,814,584 bytes, για όσο μένει κι αυτός εδώ : ) :

6 CDFPlayer_9.0.1_WIN.exe

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου και Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[ Το βασικό περιεχόμενο είναι "υπό αίρεσιν" αλλά λόγω του 
[ χρονικού περιορισμού που επιβάλλει το forum για διορθώσεις
[ ή "επεξεργασία" μηνυμάτων μπορεί να απαιτηθεί η σύνταξη και 
[ νέου μηνύματος με το ίδιο αντικείμενο. 

- Τρέχον δείγμα, πρόχειρο, όχι σε cdf αλλά μόνον ως avi, ως 
εξής:

1 Τρέχον/Προσωρινό/draft avi με Έμμεσο αλλά Μόνιμο link - 
Permalink προς το YouTube:

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft.htm

2 Τρέχον/Προσωρινό frame capture gif με Μόνιμο link - Permalink:  

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160107/utl-a-draft.gif




- Εξηγήσεις - Διορθώσεις : Έπονται

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος -

----------


## pez

[ Το βασικό περιεχόμενο είναι "υπό αίρεσιν" αλλά λόγω του 
[ Χρονικού Περιορισμού που επιβάλλει το forum για διορθώσεις
[ ή "επεξεργασία" μηνυμάτων μπορεί να απαιτηθεί η σύνταξη και 
[ νέου μηνύματος με το ίδιο αντικείμενο. 

[#121] : Εξηγήσεων gif - Permalink :

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/utl-a-draft-explained.gif
 



*
- Ανεξάρτητα της όποιας εικόνας "απομείνει", λόγω του ως άνω 
Χρονικού Περιορισμού, τελικά εδώ, οι "Νέες Εξηγήσεις" 
ακολουθούν μεν την αρίθμηση του "Draft 2" αλλά αφορούν το 
AVI - CDF : "Transmission Lines - Part A - DRAFT 3"*

-  Στο ανωτέρω "τρίπτυχο"/"τρίστηλο"/"τρίφυλλο"/"τριτζαμάτο" : )
βλέπουμε να  είναι αριθμημένα - στο δεκαεξαδικό : ) - με 
κόκκινους/"κεραμιδί" αριθμούς, "μεγάλους", μέσα σε  τετράγωνα -ή- 
χωρίς καθόλου τετράγωνα, τα ακόλουθα "βήματα" χειρισμού του  "υπό 
ανάπτυξη" : ) CDF:

[ Και για να προλάβουμε, να μην παρεξηγηθούμε,  θυμίζουμε πως εδώ
[ συνεχίζουμε προς το παρόν να "κάνουμε Μαθηματικά" ακόμα -  ούτε
[ Φυσική, ούτε Μηχανική, ακόμα - συνεπώς, αν και στο "πίσω μέρος
[  του μυαλού μας" έχουμε πάντα το τι συνέπειες έχουν αυτά που
[ βλέπουμε στις  Εφαρμογές, εν τούτοις δεν ανακατεύουμε ακόμα
[ στην συζήτησή μας ούτε  "φυσικές διαστάσεις", ούτε "μονάδες
[ μετρήσεως"

[1] - Αριστερό Φύλλο  - ΑΦ
- Γράμματα ("σύμβολα") για τα "κυκλωματικά στοιχεία"
- "Σειράς" :  Κόκκινα : R , ωL , .Z
- "Παραλλήλου" : Μπλε : G , ωC , .Y

[2] - ΑΦ
-  Γράμματα ("σύμβολα") για τα "χαρακτηριστικά διάδοσης":
- "Συντελεστής Διάδοσης" : Καφέ  : α , β , .γ
- "Χαρακτηριστική Αντίσταση" : Πράσινα :  Ro , Xo , .Zo

[3]  - ΑΦ
- Η συνθήκη Heaviside - αν και πολύ καλύτερα "Heaviside term":
- H :=  LG - RC

[4] - ΑΦ
- "Αυτά" που μπορεί να ορίσει ο Χειριστής ("ο  χρήστης"), με
τους 4 σύρτες που φαίνονται εκεί, δηλαδή τις αριθμητικές  τιμές
"που του αρέσουν" για τα "κυκλωματικά στοιχεία" που γράφουν  οι
σύρτες : κόκκινα-"σειράς" και μπλε-"παραλλήλου"

[5] - Κεντρικό  Φύλλο - ΚΦ
- Ξαναβλέπουμε τις επιλογές του Χειριστή = Γιατί; - Διότι  ο
Χειριστής του CDF μπορεί να κλείσει το αριστερό τζάμι (pane)
κι έτσι να  μην φαίνονται πια οι τιμές που επέλεξε

[6] - ΚΦ
- Εδώ αφήνουμε πια  εκείνα "τα θεωρητικά" "τα γράμματα" και
"βλέπουμε κανονικά" : ) δηλαδή  "γεωμετρικά", "πρακτικά" : )
τα εξής:

(1) Το κόκκινο σημείο .Ζ  και το μπλε σημείο .Υ τα οποία, μέσω
των συντεταγμένων τους, επέλεξε ο  Χρήστης "δεν μπορούν να είναι
όπου θέλουν" πάνω στο (μιγαδικό) επίπεδο, αλλά  περιορίζονται
για "φυσικούς λόγους" ή καλύτερα καθορίζονται από  "Φυσικές
Προ-Υποθέσεις" ("ΦΠ", εξ ού και το "PP", "Physical Premises",
ως  "από τα πουθενά δικαιολογία" στις [#64]:00 έως :04 στο
"πρώτο" Ι "ροζ"  τεταρτημόριο, την "1η" ορθή γωνία, του επιπέδου,
και μάλιστα, κανένα από τα  σημεία αυτά δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί
επάνω στον οριζόντιο άξονα - για αυτό ο  οριζόντιος άξονας έχει
ζωγραφιστεί με διακεκομμένη γραμμή - και συνεπώς ούτε και στην 
"Αρχή των Συντεταγμένων", δηλαδή στο σημείο τομής των δύο αξόνων 
που ορίζουν το εν λόγω επίπεδο, τον οριζόντιο άξονα με τον 
κατακόρυφο  άξονα - και για αυτό η Αρχή αυτή έχει ζωγραφιστεί με
ένα κυκλάκι  "άδειο".

(2)
Εφόσον, λοιπόν, και το .Ζ και το .Υ βρίσκονται στο ίδιο  ακριβώς
Τεταρτημόριο Ι, δεν υπήρχε λόγος ούτε να ζωγραφιστεί ολόκληρο  το
επίπεδο, ούτε να γίνουν δύο ξεχωριστά σχήματα 6.1 , 6.2 κι έτσι
είναι  που βρέθηκαν να είναι και τα δύο στο ίδιο επίπεδο 6.1:6.2.

(3)
Για  κάθε ένα από τα δύο σημεία, .Ζ κόκκινο και .Υ μπλε, έχουν
ζωγραφιστεί επί  πλέον, με τελείτσες, κόκκινες και μπλε 
αντιστοίχως, και οι δύο κάθετοι προς  τους δύο άξονες που
δείχνουν τις Συντεταγμένες τους, κόκκινες οριζόντια R  - 
κατακόρυφα ωL, και μπλε οριζόντια G - κατακόρυφα ωC, που είναι 
τόσες - όσες έχει ορίσει ο Χειριστής.

(4)
Τα δύο αυτά σημεία .Ζ κόκκινα και .Υ μπλε, δείχνουν ταυτοχρόνως
και πόσο είναι το "πλάτος" (μέτρο) και η  "φάση" (όρισμα, γωνία)
τους, και μάλιστα, επειδή η φάση τους παίζει "έναν  ιδιαίτερο
ρόλο σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία", οι "ακτίνες", που τα σημεία  αυτά
τις καθορίζουν, οι ημι-ευθείες δηλαδή, κόκκινη και μπλε, που
ξεκινούν  από την Αρχή, περνούν από τα σημεία, και βγαίνοντας από 
το σχήμα "πάνε στο άπειρο", έχουν ζωγραφιστεί  ιδιαιτέρως, με 
κόκκινο και μπλε αντιστοίχως, στο σχήμα, έτσι ώστε οι  φάσεις-
-γωνίες των .Ζ και .Υ, όπως κάθε μία από αυτές ορίζεται ως το 
σύνολο των  σημείων του επιπέδου που βρίσκονται μεταξύ της 
κόκκινης (μπλε) ακτίνας  και του οριζοντίου ημιάξονα, να 
έχουν την δυνατότητα να φαίνονται "πεντακάθαρα" πάνω στο  "ροζ" 
τεταρτημόριο Ι, αν και εντάξει, "όχι και τόσο πεντακάθαρα" : ) 
για το μπλε σημείο .Ζ στο συγκεκριμένο σχήμα.

[7] - Δεξιό Φύλλο - ΔΦ
Είναι οι τιμές των  χαρακτηριστικών διάδοσης α , β για το .γ και
Ro , Xo για το .Ζο που προκύπτουν  από τις τις κυκλωματικές τιμές
που διάλεξε ο Χειριστής με βάση τις  [#69]:83:84 , [#70]:140:141,
αντιστοίχως.

[8] - ΔΦ
Εδώ βρίσκονται  θα λέγαμε *όλα* αυτά τα πολύ σημαντικά πρακτικά
γεωμετρικά Συμπεράσματα του  Α' Μέρους της Εργασίας, οπότε
λεπτομερώς έχουμε τα ακόλουθα - αν και για λόγους  συντομίας
παραλείπουμε τις  αναφορές στις σχέσεις των [#68] έως  [#71], από 
τις οποίες προκύπτουν "σχεδόν προφανώς" οι γεωμετρικές ζωγραφιές 
που  βλέπουμε:

(1) Το καφέ σημείο .γ, δηλαδή ο "Συντελεστής Διάδοσης",  
προκύπτει να βρίσκεται πάντα : είτε μέσα στο τεταρτημόριο Ι, 
είτε επάνω στην κατακόρυφη πλευρά του, αλλά ποτέ στην οριζόντια 
πλευρά του, άρα ούτε και στην Αρχή - έτσι δηλαδή  όπως ακριβώς 
συμβαίνει και με τα σημεία .Ζ και .Υ. 

Στην συγκεκριμένη ζωγραφιά,  βλέπουμε πως το χρώμα της εν λόγω 
1ης ορθής είναι μεν "βασικά" καφέ  στο "άνω" μέρος της, αλλά 
αυτό το χρώμα "διακόπτεται" από μια διακεκομμένη  πράσινη ευθεία 
που ολοκάθαρα "βρίσκεται" πάνω στην ακτίνα των 45 μοιρών, για  
να γίνει αυτή η 1η ορθή γωνία στο κάτω μέρος της, αρχικά 
"σβηστό" πράσινο έως  ότου συναντήσει "κατεβαίνοντας" μια καφέ 
συνεχή ακτίνα, όπου μετά γίνεται  το χρώμα της έντονο πράσινο και 
να καταλήξει στον διακεκομμένο  καφέ οριζόντιο ημι-άξονα του .γ, 
ο οποίος και συμπίπτει με τον έντονα πράσινο  συνεχή οριζόντιο 
ημι-άξονα. Εντάξει. Το τελευταίο αυτό δεν είναι "και τόσο 
 φανερό" - διαβάζουμε "καθόλου" φανερό : ) - αφού όταν μια 
διακεκομμένη  καθίσει πάνω σε μια συνεχή, η συνεχής φαίνεται κι 
αυτή σαν να είναι πια  διακεκομμένη, οπότε θα πρέπει εδώ να 
εμπιστευθείτε μόνον τις τρέχουσες  εξηγήσεις μας : ) .

(2) Το πράσινο σημείο .Ζο, δηλαδή η "Χαρακτηριστική  Αντίσταση",
προκύπτει να βρίσκεται πάντα εντός της γωνίας 8.2 με  χρώμα
"βασικά" σβηστό πράσινο, όπως αυτή καθορίζεται από τις  2
διακεκομμένες πράσινες ακτίνες εκ των οποίων η μία είναι η ως
άνω στην  γωνία 45 μοιρών και η άλλη η συμμετρική της ως προς
τον οριζόντιο ημι-άξονα  στην γωνία -45 μοιρών, το όλον δηλαδή
άλλη 1 ορθή "στραμμένη" κατά -45 μοίρες  ως προς την 1η ορθή.
Για κάθε ένα από τα δύο σημεία, .γ καφέ και .Ζο πράσινο,  έχουν
ζωγραφιστεί επί πλέον με τελείτσες, καφέ και πράσινες 
αντιστοίχως,  και οι δύο κάθετοι προς τους δύο άξονες που
δείχνουν τις Συντεταγμένες τους, καφέ οριζόντια α - κατακόρυφα
β, και πράσινες οριζόντια Ro - κατακόρυφα Xo,  που προέκυψαν από
αυτά "που έχει ορίσει ο Χειριστής".

(3) Βλέπουμε έτσι να  υπάρχει μια γωνία που σχηματίζεται από τις
ακτίνες 0 και 45 μοιρών ή "0 , 45" μέσα στην  οποία "δύνανται να
συνυπάρχουν" και το .γ και το .Ζο, μια γωνία, η "45 , 90",  όπου
μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνον το .γ αλλά όχι το .Zo, μια γωνία, η
"-45 , 0",  όπου μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνον το .Ζο αλλά όχι το .γ, 
και τέλος, μια γωνία, η  "-180 , -45" όπου δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει
ούτε το .γ ούτε το .Ζο.

(4)  [Επαναλαμβάνουμε εδώ σχεδόν κατά γράμμα αυτά που σχετικώς
είπαμε παραπάνω κι  αλλάζοντας μόνον γράμματα και χρώματα] Τα 2
αυτά σημεία .γ καφέ και .Ζο  πράσινο, δείχνουν ταυτοχρόνως και
πόσο είναι το "πλάτος" (μέτρο) και η "φάση"  (όρισμά, γωνία)
τους, και μάλιστα, επειδή η φάση τους παίζει "έναν  ιδιαίτερο
ρόλο σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία", οι "ακτίνες" που τα σημεία  αυτά
τις καθορίζουν, οι ημιευθείες δηλαδή, καφέ και πράσινες, που
ξεκινούν  από την Αρχή, περνούν από τα σημεία, και "πάνε στο
άπειρο" έχουν ζωγραφιστεί  ιδιαιτέρως, με καφέ και πράσινο
αντιστοίχως, στο σχήμα, έτσι ώστε οι  φάσεις-γωνίες των .γ και
.Ζο, όπως κάθε μία από αυτές ορίζεται ως το σύνολο  των σημείων
του επιπέδου που βρίσκονται μεταξύ της καφέ ακτίνας και  του
οριζοντίου ημι-άξονα, ως και μεταξύ, αντιστοίχως, των ως άνω 2
ακτίνων  χρώματος σβηστού πράσινου, να φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα πάνω
στο δεξιό  ημι-επίπεδο.

(5) Επιπλέον όμως των ακτίνων αυτών υπάρχουν και άλλες  δύο 
μαύρες ακτίνες, οι 8.1.1 και 8.2.2, οι οποίες καθορίζουν τελικά 
μια άλλη  γωνία εκατέρωθεν του οριζοντίου άξονα, που είναι πάντα 
ίση ή μικρότερη από  την ορθή γωνία του .Ζο, βρίσκεται δηλαδή 
μέσα στην ορθή γωνία του .Ζο και  καθορίζει το που θα βρίσκεται 
τελικά το .Ζο.

(6)
= Και πόση είναι η  γωνία αυτή;

- Λοιπόν. Οι σχέσεις που υπάρχουν στο τέλος του  [#71] καθορίζουν 
την γωνία αυτή ως εξής:

[ Επόμενα, Μείζονα,  Συμπεράσματα ]

(6.1) Αν έχουμε α < β, όπως εδώ δηλαδή, τότε η γωνία αυτή 
καθορίζεται από  τις συμμετρικές, ως προς τον οριζόντιο 
ημι-άξονα, πράσινης "απόχρωσης" ακτίνες οι οποίες προκύπτουν 
(ορθώς) από τα σημεία (προσοχή στην εναλλαγή των γραμμάτων : 
είναι ορθή) : β + jα και το συζυγές του β - jα  , ενόσω, 
υπενθυμίζουμε, έχουμε συμβολίσει το σημείο .γ ως α + jβ, και 
το .Ζο βρίσκεται πάντα είτε εντός της εν λόγω γωνίας, είτε επί 
της μιας εκ των δύο πλευρών της, αλλά ποτέ στην κορυφή της, που 
είναι η Αρχή, όπως  δηλαδή όλα αυτά φαίνονται ολοκάθαρα στο ως 
άνω σχήμα. 

= Και γιατί "ακτίνες πράσινης απόχρωσης" αφού προκύπτουν, έστω 
έμμεσα, από το καφέ σημείο .γ ; - Διότι είναι δυνατόν το πράσινο 
.Ζο να κείται επί της μιας εξ αυτών, οπότε  η πράσινη ακτίνα του 
πράσινου .Ζο αυτού θα κάθεται επάνω σε μια από τις ακτίνες αυτές 
να μην αλλάζει ουσιαστικά το χρώμα της.

(6.2) Αν έχουμε β =< α,  όπως δηλαδή συμβαίνει σε άλλα frames 
και όχι εδώ, τότε η γωνία αυτή καθορίζεται από τις καφέ 
συμμετρικές, ως προς τον οριζόντιο ημι-άξονα, ακτίνες - γραμμές
 του λεγομένου "αξονικού τύπου" : "τελεία-παύλα-τελεία" -  που 
ορίζονται από το σημείο .γ = α + jβ και το συζυγές του α - jβ, 
και τότε η .Zo  βρίσκεται πάντα εντός της γωνίας αυτής και ποτέ 
επί των πλευρών της, άρα και ούτε επί της κορυφής της στην Αρχή.

= Καλά, καφέ εντάξει, αλλά γιατί "αξονικού τύπου"; - Διότι, ως
άνω, αποτελούν πλευρές γωνίας εντός της οποίας θα βρίσκεται το
.Ζο χωρίς ποτέ αυτό να κείται επί κάποιας εξ αυτών.

[9] - ΚΦ
Ο Heaviside  term Η προκύπτει να είναι εδώ αρνητικός.

[Α] - ΔΦ
Επειδή το πρόσημο  του Η είναι πάντα ίδιο με το πρόσημο του Χο
προκύπτει εδώ ότι η  Χαρακτηριστική Αντίσταση έχει φανταστικό
μέρος που είναι  "Χωρητικό".

[Β] - ΑΦ
Όταν ο Χειριστής επιλέξει το pop-up "αναπτυσσόμενο" αυτό μενού, 
μπορεί να διαλέξει να δει ποια  είναι τα όρια των αξόνων που 
ο προγραμματιστής πήρε υπ' όψιν  του έτσι ώστε τα αποτελέσματα : 
α , β , Rο και Χο να "χωράνε" πάντα μέσα στη  ζωγραφιά που έχει 
στήσει για κάθε επιλογή του Χειριστή κι έτσι να μην γίνεται  
ποτέ ο προγραμματιστής αυτός "ρεζίλι" : D - Αυτό "Κάτι μου 
θυμίζει - Κάτι μου θυμίζει" : ) - Μείζον Πρακτικό  "Επίτευγμα" ! 
: ) - Αλλά οι σχέσεις που καθορίζουν τα όρια αυτά δεν έχουν 
περιληφθεί, ακόμα, στο Τυπολόγιο Α' Μέρους.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος  Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ - Μήκος κειμένου "ολίγον περισσότερον" των 15,000 
χαρακτήρων : Η Συνέχεια σε Επόμενο Μήνυμα

----------

SRF (08-01-16)

----------


## pez

- Συνέχεια από [#122] : 

[ Το βασικό περιεχόμενο είναι "υπό αίρεσιν" αλλά λόγω του 
[ χρονικού περιορισμού που επιβάλλει το forum για διορθώσεις
[ ή "επεξεργασία" μηνυμάτων μπορεί να απαιτηθεί η σύνταξη και 
[ νέου μηνύματος με το ίδιο αντικείμενο. 

= Ωραία. Κι αν προκύψει να είναι ο Η μηδενικός, δηλαδή να έχουμε 
την "Συνθήκη Heaviside", πως θα φανεί αυτό; 

- Λοιπόν. Το σημείο .Ζο (που κείται πάντα εκτός της Αρχής) θα 
έχει μηδενικό Χο και θα βρεθεί επί του οριζοντίου ημι-άξονα, ενώ
το που θα βρεθεί το .γ εξαρτάται:

(α) Αν το μηδενικό Η προκύπτει από μηδενικά R και G, δηλαδή 
για σημεία .Ζ και .Υ (που για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε κείνται πάντα 
εκτός της Αρχής "ό,τι και να γίνει") επί του κατακορύφου 
ημι-άξονα, τότε το σημείο .γ (που επίσης για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε 
κείται πάντα εκτός της Αρχής "ό,τι και να γίνει") θα έχει 
μηδενικό α και θα βρεθεί και αυτό επί του κατακορύφου 
ημι-άξονα β,

(β) Αν το μηδενικό Η προκύπτει για μη-μηδενικό R ή G, δηλαδή 
για σημεία .Ζ και .Υ (πάντα εκτός της Αρχής) ένα εκ των οποίων 
κείται -ή- και τα δύο κείνται εκτός του κατακορύφου ημι-άξονα, 
τότε το μεν .γ (πάντα εκτός της Αρχής) θα βρεθεί εκτός του 
κατακορύφου ημι-άξονα. 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Λόγω της προβλεφθείσας : [#121][#122][#123] : "Παρέλευσης του 
Χρόνου", η συνέχεια εδώ, αν και, όπως φαίνεται, τόσο τα 
"auto-updates" των εικόνων δουλεύουν σωστά, όσο σωστά δουλεύουν 
και τα "Permalinks", οπότε την στιγμή αυτή τα περιεχόμενα όλων 
αυτών έχουν ανανεωθεί με τα του νέου "Draft 3", κι έτσι μπορούμε 
να πούμε πως αντιμετωπίζουμε "κάπως" τον Χρονικό αυτόν 
Περιορισμό που επιβάλλει το forum, και τα σχετικά μεταξύ τους 
μηνύματα μπορούν "κάπως" να συσχετισθούν "κάπως" ικανοποιητικά. 
Αν τώρα όλα αυτά συνδυασθούν με την "απόφαση" : ) που πήραμε : 
"Να Μην Σβήνουμε τα Drafts" στο YouTube, τότε μπορούμε να 
έχουμε, σχεδόν μονίμως, κι αυτές τις Πρόσθετες Νέες Εξηγήσεις:

- Στο "Current Draft 3" avi, που βρίσκεται αμέσως εδώ:

- youtube.com/watch?v=C4mdEzkRpNk

[ μαζί με το "Previous Draft 2", που βρίσκεται αμέσως εδώ: 
[ youtube.com/watch?v=RV885Z2DOJw
[ ενώ εμμέσως πηγαίνουμε πάντα και στα δύο 2 από εδώ: 
[ op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft.htm
[ αντί του προηγουμένου gif των εξηγήσεων για το "Draft 2": 
[ op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/02-utl-a-draft-explained.gif

έχουμε το ακόλουθο gif των Πρόσθετων Νέων Εξηγήσεων που 
απαιτούνται για το εν λόγω "Current Draft 3":

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/utl-a-draft-explained.gif

που είναι βέβαια το ίδιο - ίδιες τιμές .Ζ και .Υ - με το 
προηγούμενο στιγμιότυπο: 



- Εδώ φαίνονται ότι επιπλέον των όσων ήδη εξηγήθηκαν πρέπει να 
εξηγηθούν και τα εξής - με την νέα, πράσινη, αρίθμηση:

[6] - ΚΦ 
[8] - ΔΦ
- Όπως έχουμε ήδη πει, το αποτέλεσμα: .γ κείται πάντα στο πρώτο 
τεταρτημόριο Ι, δηλαδή, ακριβώς εκεί που κείνται και οι δύο 2 
αιτίες του: .Ζ και .Υ. Συνεπώς, σκεφτήκαμε, πως εκτός από την 
ζωγραφιά του .γ στο καφέ, δεξί τεταρτημόριό "του", στο ΔΦ, θα 
μπορούσε να ζωγραφιστεί και στο αριστερό, ροζ, τεταρτημόριο των 
.Ζ , .Υ στο ΚΦ  = Γιατί; - Διότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν μπορεί ίσως 
να καταφέρουμε: (1) να δείξουμε αμέσως, ζωγραφιστά, πως η γωνία 
του .γ είναι το ημι-άθροισμα των γωνιών των .Ζ και .Υ, και (2) 
να αποκαταστήσουμε έναν "άμεσο κοινό σύνδεσμο" μεταξύ των δύο 
ζωγραφιών, αριστερά στο ΚΦ και δεξιά στο ΔΦ, μέσω του .γ, αφού 
και οι δύο παρουσίες του .γ ή και οι δύο "κινήσεις" του .γ θα 
είναι ταυτόχρονες, και στο ίδιο ύψος: και στα αριστερά - και στα 
δεξιά.

- Επί πλέον, σκεφτήκαμε να ενισχύσουμε την ζωγραφιά, χωρίς όμως 
και να την παραφορτώσουμε, ζωγραφίζοντας παντού, για όλα, και 
τα 4 σημεία: .Ζ , .Υ .γ , .Ζο και τα οικεία σύμβολα των γωνιών 
τους, δηλαδή τα "σχετικώς μικρά" τόξα περιφερειών περί την κοινή 
κορυφή τους που βρίσκεται στην Αρχή, με τα αντίστοιχα χρώματά 
τους: κόκκινο, μπλε, καφέ, πράσινο, αλλά και να δοκιμάσουμε να 
"βάψουμε" καφέ το εσωτερικό της, κατά τον τρόπο αυτό, 
ζωγραφισμένης γωνίας του .γ για να δούμε "πως θα φαίνεται". 

5a
7a
- Για την εξυπηρέτηση των ως άνω "ιδεών", είναι που προσετέθησαν 
και τα αποτελέσματα για το ημι-άθροισμα και την ημι-διαφορά των 
γωνιών - "σε ακτίνια", rad : αδιάστατα, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε 
: ) - των εν λόγω .Ζ και .Υ, όπου υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η εν λόγω 
ημι-διαφορά ορίζει την γωνία του .Ζο 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ - Μετά κι από αυτά σαν να φαίνεται πως μας απομένει μόνον 
ένα θέμα που είναι ακόμα "ανοικτό" : αυτό που έχει να κάνει με 
την περίπτωση α = β.

----------


## pez

- Στην "μεγάλη", την αγωνιώδη : ) , αυτή προσπάθειά μας, πώς 
δηλαδή να τα χωρέσουμε όλα αυτά, αλλά και να φαίνονται "καλά", 
μέσα σε ένα σχετικά μικρό, σε ένα "τετραγωνάκι" όλο-κι-όλο 
ζωγραφιάς, σκεφτήκαμε να αποπειραθούμε και πάλι να 
χρησιμοποιήσουμε "λογαριθμική κλίμακα" για το (υπενθυμίζουμε: 
μη-αρνητικό) μέτρο τους, δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι το εγγενές στους 
λογαρίθμους πρόβλημα της "απεικόνισης του μηδενός", εδώ διόλου 
δεν υφίσταται, καθότι κανένα από τα πλάτη/μέτρα όλων αυτών, και 
των 4 μεταβλητών-μεγεθών : Ζ , Υ , γ , Ζο δεν γίνεται ποτέ του 
μηδενικό. Μέχρις ότου όμως να το αποφασίσουμε να το κάνουμε αυτό

[ = Και γιατί αυτή η καθυστέρηση; - Διότι θα εισαγάγει, όπως 
[ πάντα, μετασχηματισμούς ή μεταμορφώσεις - αν και καλύτερα 
[ διαβάζεται: "παραμορφώσεις" - στα πλάτη   

- ενόσω έχουμε τις δυνατότητες να το επιτύχουμε, αφού έχουμε 
ήδη καταφέρει να καθορίσουμε τυπικώς τα μέγιστα των 2 μερών 
(πραγματικό - φανταστικό) των αποτελεσμάτων α , β , Ro , Xo
αλλά, να επαναλάβουμε, δεν έχουμε επιχειρήσει καν να 
μεταφέρουμε τους σχετικούς τύπους εδώ, με αυτήν την 
περιορισμένων "εκφραστικών δυνατοτήτων" "εν σειρά" "ASCII 
γραφή", διότι το σχετικό τυπολόγιο που θα προκύψει θα είναι 
έτι περισσότερον του προηγουμένου σχοινοτενές και δυσνόητο : ) 
- 

συνεχίζουμε την αναζήτηση, σχετικών, με το πρόβλημα αυτό της 
ζωγραφιάς, ιδιοτήτων των .γ , .Ζο. Έτσι λοιπόν είναι που "μας 
προέκυψε" το ακόλουθο, "Πολύ Ενδιαφέρον" - ως αναπάντεχο, που 
ήταν, για εμάς, την "μαθηματική ασημαντότητά μας" εννοείται 
: ) - "Πρακτικό Συμπέρασμα", το οποίο "εκτιμά" πρωτίστως το 
σχετικό πλάτος .γ ως προς το .Ζο: 

γ/Ζο = sqrt[Z*Y]/sqrt[Z/Y] = sqrt[Y^2] = Y 

και δευτερευόντως την σχετική φάση του .γ ως προς το .Ζο: 

Γ - zο = (z + y)/2 - (z - y)/2 = z/2 + y/2 - z/2 -(-y)/2 = y

- Πω! Πω! "Βγαίνουν" και τα δύο 2, το σχετικό πλάτος του .γ
ως προς το .Ζο, πρωτίστως, αλλά και η σχετική φάση του .γ ως
προς το .Ζο, δευτερευόντως, "συναρτήσει" αυτής, της ταπεινής, 
της καταφρονημένης, της ενοχλητικής, της δυσνόητης, ως 
αντίστροφης της αντίστασης που είναι, αγωγιμότητας .Υ : D ! 
Ωραία! Διότι αυτό σημαίνει ένα σωρό πράγματα: 

(1) Σημαίνει πως αν θέλουμε τα πλάτη των .γ και .Ζο "να χωράνε 
άνετα" μέσα στο ίδιο σχήμα, τότε θα πρέπει να είναι και της 
"αυτής τάξης μεγέθους" που λένε, δηλαδή και "κάπου εκεί" να 
είναι "περίπου ίσα", κι αυτό - επειδή είναι "κάτι" που, όντας 
ανεξάρτητο του Ζ, καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνον από το Υ 
- συμβαίνει κι όταν το Υ είναι περίπου ίσο με την μονάδα: 

Υ = sqrt[G^2 + (ωC)^2] ~= 1 

κάτι που μια "καλή" περίπτωση για να συμβαίνει - πάντα από την 
Πρακτική άποψη της ζωγραφικής τους - είναι κι όταν το καθένα από 
τα δύο 2 μέρη του .Y ισούται, πάντα στο περίπου, με sqrt[2]/2 :

G ~= 0.707 ~= ωC  

(2) Σημαίνει πως αφού η γωνία του .Υ κείται πάντα : "μεταξύ του 
μηδέν, μη-συμπεριλαμβανομένου, και των 90 μοιρών, 
συμπεριλαμβανομένων", η γωνία του .γ είναι πάντα μεγαλύτερη της- 
και ποτέ ίση προς- την γωνία του .Ζο ή έως το πολύ ίση με 90 
μοίρες περισσότερες από την γωνία του .Ζο, 

= Αλλά αν το "ξεχασμένο" .Υ παίζει έναν τέτοιο σημαντικό σχετικό 
ρόλο, τότε αυτό .Ζ, το "μείζον",  τι ρόλο παίζει τελικά;

- Από "ζωγραφική άποψη" : ) ρόλο "απόλυτο", οπωσδήποτε "κατά το 
πλάτος". Στα αποτελέσματα βεβαίως. Έτσι, "χονδρικά"  περιμένουμε 
να έχουμε δυνατότητες αυξημένης ευκρίνειας όταν ζωγραφίζουμε .γ 
και .Ζο επάνω σε χάρτη με κοινή κλίμακα και για τα δύο.

= Τελικά, τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά;

- Πως πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε - εκτός από τις μέχρι τώρα κλίμακες 
των "Drafts (1) 2 και 3", που για τα "καρτεσιανά μέρη" όλων ήταν 
το πολύ από το (ακριβώς) μηδέν 0 έως το (περίπου) ~11.5 - 
κλίμακες νέες, για ζωγραφιές πιο καθαρές.

 - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Όπως είπαμε στο ΥΓ του [#124]  το τελευταίο "ανοικτό" θέμα που 
μας φαίνεται πως απομένει για να ολοκληρώσουμε το Α' Μέρος και 
το συναφές CDF είναι η διερεύνηση της περίπτωσης α =  β.

= Γιατί ειδικά αυτήν; - Διότι, όπως φαίνεται και στα "Draft avis", 
αυτή η περίπτωση ορίζει μια "ειδική" ακτίνα γωνίας 45 μοιρών που 
προκύπτει αμέσως από την εξίσωση των δεύτερων μελών [#69]:83:84, 
και έχει τις ακόλουθες συνέπειες: 

α = β <=> R*G = (ω*L)*(ω*C) <=> 0 = R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C) 

α > β <=> R*G > (ω*L)*(ω*C) <=> 0 < R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C) 

α < β <=> R*G < (ω*L)*(ω*C) <=> 0 > R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C) 

οπότε καλύτερα να ορισθεί ως "term", ας τον πούμε: "Ε" : 

Ε := R*G - (ω*L)*(ω*C) 

κι έτσι να έχουμε, "με έλεγχο προσήμου" του Ε, τις βασικές 
περιπτώσεις της "ειδικής" γωνίας [#122][8](6): 

Ε < 0 <=> α < β <=> .Ζο στην σχεδόν κλειστή γωνία (6.1)

0 =< Ε <=> β =< α <=> .Ζο μέσα στην ανοικτή γωνία (6.2)

- Κι εδώ, σαν να φαίνεται πως μάλλον ολοκληρώνεται, στ' αλήθεια, 
το Α' Μέρος, παρεκτός κι αν, όπως σχεδόν πάντα, προκύψει, εν τω 
μεταξύ, και κανένα άλλο ζήτημα, "έκτακτο"  : ) 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ Και για κάθε περίπτωση : Permalink για τα avis στο YouTube: 

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft.htm

----------


## leosedf

Έκτακτο ε?
6 ώρα το πρωί (εκεί πιο νωρίς) ξύπνησες να πάρεις χαπάκια και το θυμήθηκες?  :Lol:

----------


## pez

- [#127] : Λογικά, αυτή θα μπορούσε να είναι μία περίπτωση, από 
ένα σύνολο ακαθόριστα πεπερασμένου πλήθους δυνατοτήτων, παρεκτός 
κι αν είναι παντελώς ξένη προς αυτό... : )

----------


## pez

- Ομοιόμορφες Γραμμές Μεταφοράς - Μέρος Α' -
--------------------------------------------

- Permalinks -

1 AVI Draft : 4 [3] [2] (1) :

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft.htm


2 Screen Capture gif : 3 :

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160107/utl-a-draft.gif


3 "Εξηγήσεις" gif : 3 :

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/utl-a-draft-explained.gif


3 CDF Draft : 4 : 

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160111/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft-cdf.htm 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος -

----------


## pez

+--------------------------------------------+
| - Ομοιόμορφες Γραμμές Μεταφοράς - Μέρος Α' |
+--------------------------------------------+

- Permalinks -

1 AVI Draft : 4 : [3] [2] (1) :
- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft.htm
* Νέο *

2 Screen Capture gif : 3 :
- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160107/utl-a-draft.gif

3 "Εξηγήσεις" gif : 3 :
- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160108/utl-a-draft-explained.gif

4 CDF Draft : 4 : 
- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160111/permalink-to-utl-a-current-draft-cdf.htm 
* Νέο * Το Πρώτο *



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160111/sc-utl-a-draft-4-cdf.gif

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος -

----------


## SeAfasia

Κύριε Πέτρο,
έχω χαθεί με τις αναλα½σεις σας,τελικά σε τι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το εν λόγω πρόγραμμά σας;
Φιλικά Κώστας..

----------


## pez

- [#131]: Όχι, δεν θα σας το κρύψουμε, Αγαπητέ μας κύριε 
Κωνσταντίνε: (1) έχουμε χαθεί κι εμείς : ) Πολλές φορές. 
Τουλάχιστον κατά το παρελθόν. Κατά καιρούς, μάλιστα, ίσως πιο 
και πολύ από όλους. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Το παλεύουμε το πράγμα. 
Διότι επιζητούμε να καταλάβουμε. Τώρα: γιατί να θέλουμε να 
καταλάβουμε; Διότι ελπίζουμε πως καταλαβαίνοντας βάζουμε τα 
πράγματα σε μια σειρά, οπότε, μπορεί, ίσως - ποιος ξέρει; - 
να αποκτήσουμε συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα στην πρακτική αλυσίδα: 
σχεδιασμός-κατασκευή-πείραμα-μέτρηση-εγκατάσταση-ρύθμιση-
-συντήρηση-επισκευή. = Για να τα'κονομήσετε; - : ) Καλά θα 
ήταν, αλλά θολό το βλέπουμε, άρα: "παγερώς" : ) "αδιάφορον" : ) 
Οπότε τι μας απομένει; Ό,τι και σε όλους μας: η ευχαρίστησή μας 
: ) (2) Γιατί κάνουμε προγράμματα; Διότι κρίνουμε πως εξυπηρετεί 
άριστα τον ως άνω σκοπό μας, την κατανόηση: με αυτά βλέπουμε 
πράγματα που δεν θα είχαμε χωρίς αυτά την δυνατότητα να τα 
φανταστούμε. Πώς να το κάνουμε, δηλαδή; Κάποτε, το πήραμε κι 
εμείς απόφαση πως ούτε είχαμε γεννηθεί ούτε θα γινόμασταν ποτέ 
νεύτωνες : ) αλλά κι ακόμα αν είχαμε τέτοιες ικανότητες δεν θα
μας άρεσε το κόστος που έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε εις βάρος της 
ανεξαρτησίας μας, δηλαδή την υποταγή στην, κατευθυνόμενη από τα 
"σκοτεινά παρασκήνια" : D , διαφήμιση που "ανέκαθεν κινούσε, 
κινεί τώρα, και θα κινεί στο διηνεκές, τα νήματα" του 
"κενονικού" κουκλοθεάτρου, κι εξασφάλιζε-εξασφαλίζει-και θα  
εξασφαλίζει: "μια θέση στην κακούργα την κενονία" : ) όσο βέβαια 
θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα μαζεύονται σε κοινωνίες. Κι έτσι 
ήταν, που λέτε, που είδαμε ως δώρα θεόσταλτα: πρώτα τους 
υπολογιστές μέσα στο σπίτι, κι ύστερα το διαδίκτυο, δηλαδή τον 
Κόσμο, μέσα στο σπίτι - Τι να'ναι, άραγε, αυτό που φταίει για 
την Κρίση, τι νά'ναι; - Ωχ! Αλλά σαν να μου φαίνεται πως σαν να 
παρασυρθήκαμε, "κάπως"... : ) Ώρα είναι να πούμε λοιπόν πως 
εφαρμόζουμε τις Αρχές αυτές στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας : 
επιχειρώντας, να κατανοήσουμε, όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα-βαθύτερα 
τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βγαίνουν το "γραμμο-μεταφορικό" ζεύγος 
(.γ  , .Ζο) από το "κατανεμημενο-κυκλωματικό" ζεύγος (.Ζ , .Υ), 
και για αυτό ήταν που φτιάξαμε και το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμά 
μας, του οποίου, ούτε αυτό θα σας το κρύψουμε, ότι ο χειρισμός 
απαιτεί βέβαια κι αυτός, όπως όλα τα πράγματα σε αυτόν τον 
- μάταιο : ) - Κόσμο, "μια-κάποια προσπάθεια", βεβαίως. Έτσι, 
μετά από όλα αυτά η απόφαση για το "αν αξίζει" "να ασχοληθεί 
κανείς μαζί του" επαφίεται, όπως πάντα, στον υποψήφιο γιούζερ 
: ) του, "που το ζυγίζει, και το σκέφτεται, αν αξίζει, το 
πράγμα"... : ) - Με ειλικρινή εκτίμηση, Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - 
- ΥΓ "Έρχεται" κι άλλο ένα, τουλάχιστον,  πρόγραμμα με γραφικά 
που λέμε να βάλουμε μπρος από τα σήμερα κιόλας να τα 
ετοιμάζουμε, όπως πάντα, frame-by-frame, με το χέρι, τα δικά 
μας τα γραφικά, ανεξάρτητα δηλαδή από εκείνα τα "ασουλούπωτα" 
: ) , όπως κι εμείς τα βρίσκουμε, των αυτοματοποιημένων αυτών 
avi όπου "πατάς ένα κουμπί και τα βγάζει", μεταξύ άλλων, και η 
"wolfram mathematica" που δίνει τα avi των Draft CDFs (1) - 4   
= Και τι σημαίνει αυτό; - Πως είδαμε να υπάρχει άλλος ένας 
δρόμος, πιθανόν "καλύτερος", προς τον παράδεισο της 
κατανόησης... : ) Διότι, σας παρακαλώ, προσέξτε λίγο: πέραν από 
το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας, πρόκειται γενικότερα για ένα ζήτημα 
καθαρά μεθοδολογικό: "πως γίνεται να εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο;", 
"πως μπορεί να καταλάβεις καλύτερα", αυτά που σου δείχνει ένα 
σχήμα; Μια, λοιπόν, απάντηση-παύλα-πρόταση, έπεται επίσης...  : )

----------


## pez

- [#132] : Θα προσπαθήσουμε πρώτα να καταδείξουμε το υπαρκτό, 
για εμάς τουλάχιστον, "Μεθοδολογικό Πρόβλημα", κι ύστερα να 
δώσουμε μια δική μας απάντηση-παύλα-πρόταση για την 
αντιμετώπισή του, με ένα - τι άλλο; - Σχήμα. Λοιπόν. Η ακόλουθη 
ζωγραφιά έχει να κάνει με μια δική μας συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή 
ενός "δικού μας" - από 20-ετίας περίπου - "τρόπου" : ) 
- πραγματικά επιτυχούς - γραφικού σχεδιασμού του γεωμετρικού 
παράγοντα διάταξης μιας ευθύγραμμης ομοιόμορφης συστοιχίας 
κεραιών, όπου ο στόχος μας είναι η γραφική εύρεση: (1) της 
ισαπόστασης σε μήκη κύματος d/λ και (2) της ισοδιαφοράς φάσεων 
τροφοδοσίας α, δύο διαδοχικών ισοτροπικών πηγών:



Όμως. Ποιος, είναι Αυτός, Ο Γίγαντας της Σκέψης : ) , που να 
μπορεί, αφού μελετήσει, όσο θέλει, το σχήμα αυτό, και διαβάσει, 
όσο θέλει, τις, όποιες κι αν είναι αυτές, εξηγήσεις που θα το 
συνόδευαν, κι αφού πρώτα καταφέρει να καταλάβει τι γίνεται, 
να μπορέσει  ύστερα και να τα εφαρμόσει αυτά που κατάλαβε, για να 
σχεδιάσει μια δικιά του τέτοια κεραία, όπως αυτός την φαντάστηκε 
έτσι ώστε "να δει φώς"; Πάντως όχι εμείς, που ξεχάσαμε "πως 
γίνεται" σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις ζωγραφίσαμε το σχήμα : ) 

= Και τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει για να βελτιωθεί η απαράδεκτη αυτή 
κατάσταση; - Το θέμα αυτό μας απασχόλησε πολύ, για χρόνια 
πολλά... Και καταλήξαμε στο εξής συμπέρασμα: Αφού το σχήμα που 
σκαρώνει κάποιος δεν γίνεται "με μιας", αλλά αυτός που το 
ζωγραφίζει πάνω στο χαρτί, βάζειτα γραφικά στοιχεία: γραμμές - 
σημεία - γράμματα, με κάποια σειρά, ένα-ένα, λογικά, δεν είναι 
δυνατόν μετά, όποιος το κοιτάζει αυτό το σχήμα, να καταλάβει 
το τι, λογικά, θέλει να πει το σχήμα αυτό "δια μιας", χωρίς να 
έχει κάποια ένδειξη για την σειρά με την οποία μπήκαν τα 
στοιχεία του σχήματος πάνω στο χαρτί. Ακόμα κι ο υπολογιστής, 
που μας φαίνεται πως "με μιας" το κάνει το σχήμα, έχει από πίσω 
του τον προγραμματιστή του, που "του έχει πει" σε ποια και πόσα 
βήματα, με πρόγραμμα, να το κάνει αυτό το σχήμα = Οπότε; - 
Οπότε, δεν απομένει παρά, αφού στοιχείο-στοιχείο το κάνεις ένα 
σχήμα, στοιχείο-στοιχείο και να το δείξεις = Πώς; - Αριθμώντας, 
κατά σειράν, ένα-ένα, το κάθε στοιχείο του ευθύς αμέσως μόλις 
το ζωγραφίσεις:  



- Αυτή είναι η δική μας η απάντηση-παύλα-πρόταση.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος  -

----------


## pez

- Μια Εναλλακτική Ζωγραφιά

1 Γ = (z + y)/2
2 zo = (z - y)/2 

3 log[γ] = {log[Z] + log[Y]}/2
4 log[Zo] = {log[Z] - log[Y]}/2

2' zo = Γ - y
4' log[Zo] = log[γ] - log[Y]

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος -

----------


## pez

- E := RG - ωLωC 

Η ορθή των .γ διχοτομείται από την ακτίνα "Ε = 0" - επάνω είναι 
οι ακτίνες "Ε < 0" - κάτω είναι οι ακτίνες "Ε > 0".

- Η := LG - RC 

Η ορθή των .Ζο διχοτομείται από την ακτίνα "Η = 0" - επάνω είναι 
οι ακτίνες "Η > 0" - κάτω είναι οι ακτίνες "Η < 0".

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Όχι, ούτε τώρα τα παρατήσαμε... : ) - Ετοιμάζουμε το Πρόγραμμα
για τις Ομοιόμορφες Γραμμές Μεταφοράς... - Η Προετοιμασία του 
Προγράμματος όμως απαιτεί τουλάχιστον μια αναφορά... - Για τον 
σκοπό αυτό προσφύγαμε και πάλι - πού αλλού; - στο αγαπητό σε 
όλους μας [TLDetails]... : ) και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα που 
πήραμε:

Data by TLDetails v2.01  
Belden 8267 (RG 213-U) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
f ......... A ...... VF ... Ro .... Xo ..... R ....... L .... G ........ C ....
MHz ....... dB/100ft ...... Ohm ... Ohm .... mOhm/ft . nH/ft. uS/ft .... pF/ft 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0000000.001 0000.046 0.1186 278.433 -273.598 00029.494 78.732 000000.000 30.809
0000000.002 0000.065 0.1663 198.538 -191.847 00029.494 78.732 000000.000 30.809
0000000.004 *0000.090* 0.2313 142.757 -133.401 00029.494 78.732 000000.001 30.809
0000000.008 0000.123 0.3164 104.368 -091.230 00029.494 78.732 000000.001 30.809
0000000.010 0000.135 0.3479 094.910 -080.256 00029.494 78.732 000000.001 30.809
0000000.020 0000.176 0.4536 072.789 -052.317 00029.494 78.732 000000.003 30.809
0000000.040 0000.215 0.5523 059.772 -031.850 00029.497 78.732 000000.006 30.809
0000000.080 0000.239 0.6159 053.593 -017.758 00029.506 78.732 000000.012 30.809
0000000.100 0000.244 0.6276 052.594 -014.476 00029.513 78.731 000000.014 30.809
0000000.200 0000.252 0.6458 051.103 -007.455 00029.571 78.728 000000.029 30.809
0000000.400 0000.257 0.6511 050.690 -003.777 00029.799 78.715 000000.058 30.809
0000000.800 0000.266 0.6526 050.570 -001.937 00030.632 78.669 000000.115 30.809
0000001.000 0000.271 0.6529 050.548 -001.575 00031.193 78.639 000000.144 30.809
0000002.000 0000.305 0.6538 050.478 -000.869 00034.690 78.476 000000.289 30.809
0000004.000 0000.376 0.6549 050.390 -000.521 00041.125 78.220 000000.577 30.809
0000008.000 0000.499 0.6561 050.299 -000.333 00054.827 77.942 000001.155 30.809
0000010.000 0000.552 0.6564 050.272 -000.291 00060.267 77.859 000001.444 30.809
0000020.000 0000.776 0.6574 050.199 -000.193 00082.370 77.635 000002.887 30.809
0000040.000 0001.118 0.6581 050.143 -000.129 00114.509 77.463 000005.775 30.809
0000080.000 0001.643 0.6587 050.102 -000.085 00160.558 77.337 000011.550 30.809
0000100.000 0001.868 0.6588 050.091 -000.074 00179.201 77.304 000014.437 30.809
0000200.000 0002.819 0.6591 050.065 -000.046 00252.560 77.223 000028.874 30.809
0000400.000 0004.349 0.6594 050.046 -000.027 00356.561 77.164 000057.749 30.809
0000800.000 0006.883 0.6596 050.032 -000.014 00503.821 77.123 000115.498 30.809
0001000.000 0008.026 0.6596 050.029 -000.010 00563.192 77.112 000144.372 30.809
0002000.000 0013.185 0.6597 050.021 -000.002 00796.201 77.086 000288.744 30.809
0004000.000 0022.319 0.6598 050.015 +000.004 01125.805 77.068 000577.488 30.809
0008000.000 0038.809 0.6599 050.010 +000.008 01591.992 77.055 001154.977 30.809
0010000.000 0046.813 0.6599 050.009 +000.009 01779.871 77.051 001443.721 30.809 
0020000.000 0084.568 0.6599 050.006 +000.012 02517.031 77.043 002887.442 30.809
0040000.000 0156.327 0.6599 050.005 +000.014 03559.558 77.037 005774.883 30.809
0080000.000 0294.583 0.6600 050.003 +000.015 05033.932 77.033 011549.767 30.809
0100000.000 0362.400 0.6600 050.003 +000.016 05628.098 77.032 014437.209 30.809
0200000.000 0696.157 0.6600 050.002 +000.017 07959.305 77.029 028874.417 30.809
0400000.000 1351.803 0.6600 050.001 +000.017 11256.138 77.027 057748.834 30.809
0800000.000 2646.315 0.6600 050.001 +000.018 15918.569 77.026 115497.688 30.809
0922020.000 3039.022 0.6600 050.001 +000.018 17089.492 77.026 133113.950 30.809

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160218/belden8267tld.txt

- Μετά από αυτά, ας απευθύνουμε και πάλι την γνωστή Πρόσκλησή 
μας προς το Κενό : αν υπάρχει κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος εθελοντής 
που θέλει να βοηθήσει με την παραγωγή και άλλων δεδομένων όπως 
αυτά, τότε είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτος κι εμείς του υποσχόμαστε 
πως δεν θα τον ξεχάσουμε... : D 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= Πώς βρέθηκε το λάθος στο [#136] ; - Με το gnuplot. Η ζωγραφιά 
του "συνεχούς" Α(f): 

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160218/wrong-belden8267tld.txt

είχε, αδικαιολόγητα, μια μικρή "αιχμή":



δηλαδή περί το (*0.004*, *0.070*) :

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160219/wrong-belden8267-A.gif

κι έτσι ήταν που βρέθηκε το λάθος, οπότε, μετά την διόρθωση:

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160218/belden8267tld.txt 

 πήραμε το "συνεχές":



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160219/belden8267-A.gif

= Χμ... Ναι... Αλλά είναι αυτή η ζωγραφιά του "πραγματικά" 
σωστού; - Λοιπόν. "Πραγματικά" "σωστό" είναι εδώ τα δύο 
αλληλοκαλυπτόμενα (f από .1 - 100 MHz και f από 1 έως 1000 MHz) 
σχετικά διαγράμματα του [TLDetails] ("Plot Matched Line Loss"),
οπότε, θα πρέπει κανείς να αποφανθεί μετά την σύγκριση με αυτά.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ : Η έκδοση του gnuplot που την στιγμή αυτή χρησιμοποιούμε 
στο πρόγραμμα των ΟΓΜ το οποίο αναπτύσσουμε στα Windows - πάντα 
XP : ) - είναι η: 

"Version 5.0 patchlevel 3  last modified 2016-02-04" : 

sourceforge.net/projects/gnuplot/files/gnuplot/5.0%20release%20candidates/

gp503-win32-mingw-test1.exe  2016-02-10  23.1 MB

----------

p.gabr (21-02-16)

----------


## pez

- [#137] : Δεν είπαμε όμως "πως" γίνεται η ζωγραφιά... Λοιπόν. 
Υποθέτοντας πως κατεβάσαμε, από το γνωστό μέρος, το τρέχον 
"gnuplot 5.0 patchlevel 3" και το εγκαταστήσαμε, πηγαίνουμε εδώ:

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160221/

και κατεβάζουμε, στο C:\ "για ευκολία", τα files:

tld8267g.txt, με τα γνωστά δεδομένα "κ.λπ.",
tld8267g.gif, με την γνωστή ζωγραφιά, και
tld8267g.plt, με το άγνωστο προγραμματάκι μας:

| set term win font "Liberation Mono, 10" title " Belden 8267 (RG-213/U) : Attenuation" wsize 640,480
| set grid
| set logscale xy
| plot 'c:\tld8267g.txt' using 1:2 title "A [dB/100ft] vs Frequency [MHz]" with lines lw 2

και το τρέχουμε από την "αναμονή" του gnuplot - ενώ αν δεν 
έχουμε το free font Liberation Mono: 

fedorahosted.org/liberation-fonts/

τότε "δεν πειράζει", αφού "στο τέλος, όλο και με κάποιο font 
κάτι θα δείξει" : )- 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

p.gabr (21-02-16)

----------


## pez

- [#137] : Διόρθωση : Δεύτερη σειρά εκ των άνω : 

- Αντί : "Η ζωγραφιά του "συνεχούς" Α(f)", 
- Ορθά : "Η ζωγραφιά του "αρκούντως λείου" Α(f)".

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

| ARRL Antenna Book Reference: 
| arrl.org/arrl-antenna-book-reference
| 23rd Edition - Support
| Supplemental Information and Files
| Radio Mathematics: 
| arrl.org/files/file/Antenna%20Book%20Supplemental%20Files/23rd%20Edition/Radio%20Mathematics.pdf

----------


## pez

1/3 
op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-full.txt



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-full.gif


2/3
op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-fulmax.txt



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-fulmax.gif


3/3
op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-max.txt



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/A-max.gif 

Εξηγήσεις: Έπονται 

Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

*A* Ως γνωστόν [#38.1], "υιοθετήσαμε" ως "Καλώδιο Δοκιμών" εκείνο
ακριβώς που χρησιμοποιεί ως "default" το [TLD v 2.0.1]=[TLD201], 
δηλαδή το "Belden 8267" και για το καλώδιο αυτό ήταν που 
αναζητήσαμε "δεδομένα" - "Data" για την "Εξασθένιση" ή 
"Attenuation" ή "Matched Loss" : "Α" συναρτήσει της συχνότητας, 
τα καταγράψαμε σε τέσσερα (4) files, τα οποία και ανεβάσαμε εδώ:

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/
*
Β* Στο C:\ δημιουργούμε το αρχείο "C:\hlektron.ika", και 
κατεβάζουμε και αποθηκεύουμε εκεί "τα" ως άνω, ακόλουθα, files :

*1/4* 5-ab2007.txt , που κατά "Fair Use" [#20]-"Σαντορίνης κ.λπ."- 
περιέχει τέσσερα (4) "Data" τα οποία παραθέτει η απεριοδική, 
εξαιρετική αλλά δυστυχώς κλειστή, ογκώδης αλλά εξαιρετικά φθηνή, 
"ραδιοερασιτεχνική" αλλά ανωτέρα τεχνική, εφαρμοσμένη αλλά 
πανεπιστημιακού εκπαιδευτικού εργαστηρίου, έκδοση : "The ARRL 
Antenna Book", εδώ στην 21st Edition, 2007, Table 1, p. 24-18, 
γραμμή 7 εκ των κάτω : "RG-213 Belden 8267",

*2/4* 3-bstfit.txt , που περιέχει εννέα (9) "Data" τα οποία 
παραθέτει το [BestFit.xls] : [#41.1],

*3/4* 1-tld201.txt , που περιέχει, σε σαράντα (40) συχνότητες 
(τριάντα επτά (37) επιλεγμένες από εμάς και τρεις (3) 
"επιβαλλόμενες" από τα επόμενα, *4/4*, δεδομένα) αποτελέσματα του 
[TLD201] : [#136 κ.ε.], μεταξύ των οποίων στην δεύτερη στήλη 
βρίσκονται και τα "Data Results" για την εξασθένιση "Α", και 

*4/4* 0-belden.txt , που περιέχει σε δέκα (10) συχνότητες τα
"Original Data" για το "αυθεντικό" "Αγγλικό" : [#38.1] "Belden 
8267", με Revision Date: 03.30.2012 (c) 2015.

*C* Ανοίγουμε το gnuplot - που εν τω μεταξύ η test version του 
[#137.ΥΓ] έγινε στις 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2016 "κανονική" : "Version 
5.0 patchlevel 3 last modified 2016-02-21" : 5.0.3/ , και 
αφού κατεβάσουμε, από το ίδιο, ως άνω, site, το προγραμματάκι/
/σκριπτάκι μας [#141:2/3] :

A-fulmax.txt

το τρέχουμε μέσα στο gnuplot, οπότε παίρνουμε στο "terminal" 
"windows" το ήδη γνωστό [#141:2/3] γράφημα:



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/01.gif

το οποίο terminal επειδή είναι, βέβαια "διαδραστικό"-
-"interactive" μας επιτρέπει, για να συνεχίσουμε τις 
"εξηγήσεις" μας να "ψαλιδίσουμε" πρώτα "τα πάντα" : 
 


op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160306/02.gif

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- Συνεχίζεται -

----------


## pez

| Μιγαδικοί Αριθμοί:
| study4exams.gr/math_k/course/view.php?id=22
|
| Βιντεοδιαλέξεις: 
| study4exams.gr/math_k/course/view.php?id=22#2

----------


## pez

- Τελικά, αυτές οι κουλούρες - τα μηδενικά, με τα οποία ο 
καθηγητής φυσικής αξιολογούσε τις επιδόσεις στο βαθμολόγιό του, 
ένα περσινό ημερολόγιο τσέπης kolynos : ) -  αποδεικνύονται πάρα 
πολύ καρποφόρες στον εντοπισμό παραπλεύρων... λαθών - την φορά 
αυτή στο gnuplot 503, όπου ο μόνος τρόπος που βρήκαμε, μετά από 
μέρες προσπαθειών, για να πάρουμε επακριβώς μια διαγώνιο, είναι
ο ασυνεπής ακόλουθος: 
----------------------------------------------------------------
set term win size 300,301
set margins  0,0,0,0
unset border
unset tics
set samples 301
set  grid
plot [0:300] x lc '#ff0000' with dots title ""
----------------------------------------------------------------
ενώ για τις τιμές που δείχνει το σταυρόνημα, δεν το συζητάμε... 

Οπότε απελπιστήκαμε κι εμείς, και στείλαμε γράμμα στο usenet: 

| Newsgroups: comp.graphics.apps.gnuplot
| Sent......: Saturday, March 19, 2016 8:06 PM
| Subject...: An exact diagonal

παρακαλώντας για... "εξηγήσεις" : ) κι αν υπάρξει καμιά,
τότε θα την γράψουμε κι εδώ, εφόσον βεβαίως θα είναι αξιόπιστη.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- [#144] Μέχρι στιγμής : "καμιά απάντηση από το usenet". 

Ας δείξουμε, όμως, και για τι πράγμα μιλάμε εδώ:



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160320/exact-diagonal.gif

 αφού βεβαίως λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι για να μελετήσουμε την
ακρίβεια της ζωγραφιάς αυτής μάλλον θα απαιτηθεί : πρώτα να την
κατεβάσουμε, κι ύστερα να την απαλλάξουμε από το παρεμβαλλόμενο 
- στις εικόνες, μάλλον από τον browser -   antialiasing, με ένα 
κατάλληλο για τον σκοπό αυτό πρόγραμμα ράστερ γραφικών, όπως 
είναι π.χ. αυτό το παλαιό - αλλά και ως cdware : ) - που 
χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς : PaintShop Pro 5 ή/και, ενδεχομένως, 
η χρήση ενός  μεγεθυντικού φακού, όπως αυτός:

technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/zoomit.aspx

Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Έχουμε τρία ενδιαφέροντα νέα. 

Το δεύτερο νέο είναι πως βρήκαμε χθες το πολύ χρήσιμο addon, για 
τον firefox στην τρέχουσα, τουλάχιστον, έκδοσή του 45.0.1 : 
[pixelbro], της Ms. Jude Miller, το οποίο επιτρέπει την απαλλαγή 
μιας εικόνας από την θολούρα του antialising: 

addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pixelbro/

που μπορεί να καταστρέψει την ακρίβεια μιας απαιτητικής γραφικής 
παράστασης ενός σχήματος line art, όπως είναι αυτά, δηλαδή, με 
τα οποία ασχολούμαστε κι εδώ, π.χ. : [#145].

Το τρίτο (διπλό) νέο είναι πως η ανταλλαγή emails με την κυρία 
developer - σχετικών με την προσδοκώμενη Καλή Λειτουργία του εν 
λόγω addon - έγινε αφορμή: 

1 
Αφενός, να ξανά-θυμηθούμε επιτέλους, ότι η ρύθμιση των windows 
έτσι ώστε να έχουμε μια κατά το δυνατόν πιο "φυσική", 1-προς-1, 
wysiwyg, απεικόνιση στις οθόνες μας

-
π.χ. κάτω από wxpp32sp3 και σε μια τέτοια οθόνη έχουμε ορίσει:

[Display Properties][Settings][Advanced][General][DPI setting]

[Normal size (96 DPI)]-->>
[Custom setting][Scale to etc]

[100%]&[10 point Arial at 96 ppi]-->>
[106%]&[10 point Arial at 102 ppi]

έτσι ώστε 3 ίντσες μιας χάρτινης μεζούρας κολλημένης επάνω στην
 οθόνη με παπιέ γκομέ - : ) της δεκαετίας του '50, σελοτέιπ 
σήμερα - να είναι πιο κοντά, εκ των κάτω, στις 3 ζωγραφιστές - 
από τα windows - ίντσες επί της οθόνης αυτής
-

είναι δυνατόν να επιφέρει "παράπλευρες απώλειες" σε μερικές, 
τουλάχιστον, εφαρμογές για windows, όπως π.χ. ήταν η προ 
δεκαπενταετίας, περίπου, παραμόρφωση κύκλων που φαινόταν σαν 
πεπόνια, κι όπως είναι τώρα ο firefox, με την "αυτόματη" 
εμφάνιση antialising θολούρας, σε σχήματα που αλλιώς δεν την 
έχουν, όπως δηλαδή είναι η Διαγώνιός μας [#145], και 

2
Αφετέρου, να συμπεράνουμε, με την ευκαιρία αυτή, πως πάνω σε 
τέτοιους "μηχανισμούς" αυτόματης αλλά θολής "ζωγραφικής" 
φαίνεται πως θα στηρίζονται και τα windows 10 που, σε εμας, 
τουλάχιστον : "απλώς, δεν βλέπονται".

Όσο, τέλος, για το πρώτο νέο, αυτό αφορά μια, επίσης σημερινή, 
επιτέλους, "απάντηση" "από το usenet" για το gnuplot, η οποία 
- για όσους θέλουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν πως και που να την βρουν για 
να την διαβάσουν από τον, για παράδειγμα, [news.grnet.gr] 
server  - αν και δεν εξηγεί τα πράγματα, δημιουργεί εν τούτοις 
"εντυπώσεις μηχανικού τύπου" : "κάν' το έτσι, και θα παίξει", 
που εκ του λόγου αυτού πρέπει να ανταπαντηθεί "δεόντως" : ) 
πράγμα που σημαίνει χρονοτριβή, οπότε, μόλις η σύνταξη της 
ανταπάντησης αυτής ολοκληρωθεί ικανοποιητικά, τότε θα την 
δημοσιεύσουμε κι από εδώ.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

ΥΓ Ο ανόητος αριθμός που ακολουθεί - άγνωστον το τι τον θέτει -
παρακαλούμε : ας αγνοηθεί...  : )

23252729313343586022522722956

----------


## pez

- Η ανταπάντηση "που οφείλαμε" : [#146], στην απάντηση για 
τα λάθη του [gnuplot], στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης στο usenet : 
[#144], [#145] - στα αγγλικά:

op4.eu/fora/comp.graphics.apps.gnuplot/20160324.gif 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

26283538-αριθμοί-ανόητοι-475860

----------


## pez

- Αναπάντεχο... - Σαν να φαίνεται πως αποκαλύφθηκε - επιτέλους - 
η "τεχνική" που εφαρμόζει το TLDetails... : ) - Εφαρμόζοντας, 
λοιπόν, την εν λόγω "τεχνική" στα δύο "βασικά" καλώδια, που 
παραθέτει το TLDetails σαν παραδείγματα χειρισμού του, δηλαδή το 
Belden 8267, ως default, και το Belden 8262, ως online αναφορά 
"οδηγιών χρήσης" του, κατορθώθηκε - επιτέλους - η αναπαραγωγή 
των κύριων εκ των αποτελεσμάτων που παράγει για αυτά το 
TLDetails - Αυτό, μάλιστα, έγινε με τρεις τρόπους, μεταξύ τους 
ανεξάρτητους : με την Maxima, με την Mathematica, και με 
χαρτί+και+μολύβι+και+κομπ[ι]ουτεράκι - Απομένει η διασταύρωση 
των αποτελεσμάτων για δύο ακόμα καλώδια, με τα πρώτα εκ των 
αποτελεσμάτων για αυτά να είναι ήδη "ενθαρρυντικά" - Αν λοιπόν 
πάνε όλα καλά, τότε τελειώσαμε με αυτό το θέμα : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Νομίζουμε πως είναι καιρός να αποδεχθούμε την ακόλουθη, 
αδιαμφισβήτητα Μία  και Μοναδική, Αλήθεια : Όποιος είναι σε θέση 
να μετρά αξιόπιστα εκείνα τα  φυσικά μεγέθη, τις τιμές των οποίων 
οι κατασκευαστές πολύ-διαφημίζουν, μέσα  στον ανηλεή κερδοσκοπικό 
ανταγωνισμό τους, ως τα "μοναδικά, προηγμένα" -  διαβάζουμε...
"τρεχόντως" : ) - "τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά" των τεχνολογικών  
προϊόντων τους, βρίσκεται σε "υψηλό τεχνικό επίπεδο" δυνατότητας  
αναζήτησης, Ουσιωδώς Νέων, πρακτικών εφαρμογών "με απαιτήσεις" - 
τελεία,  άνω.  Οπότε, ρίχνουμε κι εμείς μια ματιά  στον Κόσμο - 
τριγύρω μας πια, Όλος - και διαπιστώνουμε, σχεδόν αμέσως, σε  
ποιο ακριβώς "τεχνικό επίπεδο" βρισκόμαστε - την στιγμή αυτή,  
τουλάχιστον - κι αποφασίζουμε είτε πως "θα το παλέψουμε το 
 πράγμα", είτε πως "πάει, τελείωσε, θα πάμε καλιά  μας" και 
"Η Εκπομπή μας Έλαβεν Τέλος" : Di-Di-Di-Da-Di-Da-με-τα-του-Dan
-  τελεία, κάτω. 

-------------------------------------------------------------
- TLD : Παραδειγματική Περιγραφή Τρόπου Γενικής Λειτουργίας -
-------------------------------------------------------------

*0* 
Αποφεύγουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς.

*1* 
Το Παίρνουμε - Επιτέλους! - Απόφαση πως το Default καλώδιο του 
TLDetails :

"Belden 8267  (RG-213/U)" 

το οποίο τόσο πολύ έχουμε μελετήσει: [#26],[#32],[#34],[#38], 
[#45],[#136],[#137],[#138],

είναι - ας πούμε - αποπροσανατολιστικό.

*2* 
Κρίνουμε πως μόνον άλλο ένα καλώδιο, το : 

"Belden 8262 (RG-58C/U)", 

που το διαλέξαμε για να ασχοληθούμε επειδή : (α) είναι το μόνο 
στο οποίο αναφέρεται ρητώς ο Νταν [#38], (β) διαθέτουμε τεχνικά 
χαρακτηριστικά, και (γ) περιλαμβάνεται στο TLDetails, αυτό, και 
μόνον αυτό, δεν επαρκεί [#148] για τον σκοπό μας.

*3* 
Με βάση τα δημοσίως, γνωστά σε εμάς, ανοικτά, τεχνικά
χαρακτηριστικά άλλων καλωδίων, που δεν κατασκευάζει η Belden 
[#57], επιλέγουμε - στην τύχη - και μελετούμε τα ακόλουθα δύο:

"TMS/Times LMR-300",

"TMS/Times LMR-400".

*4* 
Σκεφτόμαστε πως, για να ολοκληρώσουμε την μελέτη μας, θα 
πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε ανάμεσα στα δημοσίως, γνωστά σε εμάς, 
ανοικτά, πεπραγμένα του Νταν - δηλαδή στα χρονολογικώς 
ακόλουθα:

01 : 2000-12-11 : BestFit.xls
02 : 2010-10-19 : T-Line Model.xls
03 : 2011-04-04 : T-Line Measure.xls
04 : 2012-05-24 : LineLoss.xls
05 : 2014-11-28 : TLDetails.exe

 εκείνα τα καλώδια με τα οποία όχι μόνον ασχολήθηκε περισσότερο 
ο ίδιος αλλά και για τα οποία ο ίδιος παραθέτει τα όποια 
τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους.

*5*
Βλέπουμε ότι, από τα περιεχόμενα των ως άνω files, τα ως άνω 
[03]-[04], δεν περιέχουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες.

*6* 
Συντάσσουμε σχετικό κατάλογο για τα υπόλοιπα [01]-[02]-[05], 
από τον οποίο προκύπτουν για τα ως άνω τέσσερα καλώδια, τα 
επόμενα:

"Belden 8267  (RG-213/U)"
[01] : 2000 : OK
[02] : 2010 : NO
[05] : 2014 : ΟΚ : Default

"Belden 8262 (RG-58C/U)"
[01] : 2000 : ΝΟ
[02] : 2010 : ΝΟ
[05] : 2014 : ΟΚ

"TMS/Times LMR-300"
[01] : 2000 : ΝΟ
[02] : 2012 : ΝΟ
[05] : 2014 : ΟΚ

"TMS/Times LMR-400"
[01] : 2000 : ΟΚ
[02] : 2010 : ΝΟ
[05] : 2014 : ΟΚ

*7* 
Διαπιστώνουμε ότι από τα άλλα καλώδια που αναφέρονται εκεί 
προκύπτει πως αν το μοναδικό που εμφανίζεται σε όλα, και στα 
τρία 3 από αυτά τα πεπραγμένα - και μάλιστα το ένα από αυτά 
όχι μόνον ως Default αλλά εξετάζεται και Παραδειγματικά, είναι 
το ακόλουθο - που εμείς, μέχρι τώρα,  δεν το μελετήσαμε ποτέ: 

+---------------------------------------------------------------
| "Belden 8240 (RG-58A/U)"
+---------------------------------------------------------------
| [01] : 2000 : ΟΚ
| [02] : 2010 : ΟΚ : και Default και Παραδειγματική Εξέταση
| [05] : 2014 : ΟΚ
+---------------------------------------------------------------

*8* 
Αναζητούμε - κατά τα ήδη γνωστά [#38] - και βρίσκουμε - τα 
τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του "Belden 8240":

8240 Technical Data Sheet (Metric) : belden.com/techdatas/metric/8240.pdf
8240 Technical Data Sheet (English): belden.com/techdatas/english/8240.pdf

*9* 
Διαπιστώνουμε ότι αναφορικά με την Ταμπακ[ι]έρα [#57] της 
Όλης Εδώ Υπόθεσης, που λέγεται "Attenuation"/"Εξασθένιση" :

 [#38],[#42],[#50],[#52],[#56],[#57],[#79],[#138],[#142]

τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του  "Belden 8240" τα οποία 
παραθέτει ο Νταν είναι Ίδια και Απαράλλακτα από το 2000 [01] 
μέχρι και το 2010 [02], και μάλιστα τα Περιβόητα Τρία Κάππα του 
εξακολουθούν να παραμένουν Τα Ίδια και το 2014 [05]. 

= Όθεν; 

- "Ό,τι είναι να γίνει, με αυτό το 8240 θα γίνει, αν γίνει"

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

[#149]:

*10* 
Διαπιστώνουμε πως τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά που παραθέτει ο Νταν 
έχουν παραμείνει Τα Ίδια για την "Εξασθένιση/Attenuation" του 
Belden 8240, από το 2000 μέχρι το 2015, αφού είναι Τα Ίδια 
με εκείνα που διαβάζουμε στο 8240 Technical Data Sheet (English) 
που μόλις τώρα - ως άνω : *8* - κατεβάσαμε.

*11*
Θυμόμαστε, επίσης τώρα, πως ήταν στις 11 Μαΐου 2015 που 
διασταυρώσαμε [#34.4] τα αποτελέσματα των  

02 : 2010-10-19 : T-Line Model.xls
05 : 2014-11-28 : TLDetails.exe

με το test-TLD.ods για το Default αποπροσανατολιστικό Belden 
8267 του TLDetails, και πως ήταν τότε που δώσαμε [#34.5] το - 
κάπως άβολο, και μάλλον ημιτελές, και που για τους λόγους αυτούς 
ήταν που το απομακρύναμε τελικά -  TLD-formulas.txt με τις Excel 
μαθηματικές εκφράσεις του μοντέλου που λέει πως χρησιμοποιεί ο 
Νταν στο TLDetails, και πως έτσι ήταν πως πειστήκαμε τελικά πως
ναι, πράγματι, αυτό συμβαίνει.   

= Οπότε; Τι είναι αυτό που λείπει κι ακόμα με αυτό ασχολούμαστε;

- Είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προσδιορίζει ο Νταν τα Τρία Κάππα
K0-K1-K2 τα οποία, μαζί και με τα Ζο και VF, τα δίνει ο Νταν 
σαν την αφετηρία της έναρξης των λογαριασμών του TLDetails [#50] 
κι η αλήθεια είναι πως από τότε μέχρι και τώρα κάναμε 
επανειλημμένα, πολλές, απόπειρες να βρούμε αυτόν τον τρόπο, 
χωρίς όμως και να τα καταφέρουμε, αλλά δεν αποπειρόμαστε και να 
συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τις παραπομπές στο κείμενο αφού καθότι 
κρίνουμε πως: και πάρα πολλές είναι, και διάσπαρτες είναι.

*12*
Κάνουμε τώρα "το ανάποδο". Τρέχουμε - επιτέλους! - το TLDetails 
και για το Default Belden 8240 του T-Line Model.xls ως εξής:

Ανοίγουμε δύο 2 στιγμιότυπα του TLDetails - που το επιτρέπει 
κάτι τέτοιο - και ενώ στο ένα, ας πούμε Αριστερό "Α", 
επιλέγουμε "Belden 8240 (RG-58A/U)", στο άλλο, ας πούμε Δεξιό 
"Δ", επιλέγουμε : "User 1 : Set as desired".

*13*
Παρατηρούμε, στο "Δ", τα εξής σημαντικά για την Πρακτική 
κατανόηση 
- 
[ μπορούμε, βέβαια, να το κάνουμε αυτό μόνον θεωρητικά, με 
[ μαθηματικά, παρακολουθώντας, παράλληλα, την σειρά εκτέλεσης 
[ των εντολών μέσα από το Excel T-Line Model.xls, αλλά ας το 
[ πιάσουμε έτσι, πρακτικά, αφού, ομολογουμένως, έτσι είναι που 
[ γίνεται πιο άμεσο, πιο ενδιαφέρον, το πράγμα : χειροπιαστά : )
-
του Τρόπου Λειτουργίας του TLDetails: 

*Α*
Το TLD προ-επιλέγει μεταξύ άλλων - που πρέπει, ίσως, να αφορούν  
μάλλον τον ίδιο τον Νταν, παρά τον δικό μας σκοπό που δεν είναι
άλλος παρά το πως ορίζει τα K0-K1-K2:

Z0 : 50
K0 : 0.000000
K1 : 0.000000
K2 : 0.000000 

και παράγει μεταξύ άλλων - που επίσης δεν μας αφορούν:

R : 0.000
G : 0.000
ML: 0.000 Matched Loss

= Είναι σωστά αυτά; 

- Χμ... Βλέπουμε πως : Δεν μπορεί... Την θέλει, πάλι, την 
θεωρία του... Οπότε, εφόσον έχουμε προνοήσει κι είμαστε ήδη 
καταλλήλως εφοδιασμένοι : ) για να αντιμετωπίσουμε μια 
κατάσταση σαν κι αυτήν, είμαστε δηλαδή και σε θέση να 
συμπεράνουμε αμέσως [#50]: 

{ ML = Κ0 + Κ1*sqrt(f_MHz) + K2*f_MHz } => 
{ Κ0 = Κ1 = = Κ2 = 0 => ML = 0 => α = 0 => R = 0 & G = 0 } : 

: [#69.58] :  Σωστά : )

= Ναι, αλλά η Ζο για το 8240 δεν είναι αυτά τα 50 Ω, που 
ξεχάσαμε να αλλάξουμε στο "Δ", αφού στο "Α" λέει 51.5 Ω...

- Σωστά, ή μάλλον "σχεδόν σωστά", αφού ενώ έτσι λέει ο Νταν στα 
πεπραγμένα του, από το 2000 έως και το 2014, εν τούτοις, τα 
Original Data της Belden άλλα λένε, τουλάχιστον από το 2013. 
Λένε Ζο = 52 Ω. Αλλά στην *Α* πρώτη αυτή φάση των εξηγήσεων, με 
όλα αυτά τα μηδενικά, η διαφοροποίηση αυτή δεν επηρεάζει τα 
συμπεράσματά μας. 

Όμως. 

Επειδή πάντα ισχύει - κι αυτό εντελώς ανεξάρτητα από τα όποια 
Κάππα [#56],[#57.(0)],[#79] - όπως αμέσως προκύπτει προσθέτοντας 
κατά μέλη τις [#71.153&155] και λύνοντας ως προς α:

α = R/2/Ro + G*Zo^2/2/Ro 

προκύπτει ότι, αν και δεν τα επηρεάζει τώρα, ίσως τα επηρεάσει 
σε λίγο, παρακάτω, οπότε σπεύδουμε να προετοιμαστούμε από τώρα 
και για το ενδεχόμενο αυτό. 

= Μπα; Και πως θα γίνει αυτό... Αφού υπάρχει ασυμφωνία μεταξύ 
Belden και Νταν...

- Όπως φθάσαμε μέχρις εδώ. Με υπομονή κι επιμονή... 

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος 

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

- - - - -

----------


## pez

[#150]:

- Ώστε έτσι όπως ήρθαν και πάλι τα πράγματα τίθεται επιτακτικό
ζήτημα παρέκβασης, αφού οφείλουμε, πριν συνεχίσουμε, να δούμε
αν-και-τι μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε για την "Συνεκτικότητα" των
αριθμητικών Nominal|Ονομαστικών Τιμών "ΟΤ" [#33] στα Τεχνικά
Δεδομένα ή Χαρακτηριστικά των καλωδίων, δηλαδή για το αν και 
"πόσο δένουν μεταξύ τους", "πόσο είναι συμβατοί μεταξύ τους",
"πόσο ταιριάζουν" οι αριθμοί αυτοί που μας τους παρουσιάζουν 
εδώ σαν δεδομένους, η Belden, η TMS, κι ο Νταν. 

Αλλά για να επιχειρηθεί κάτι τέτοιο εδώ, θα πρέπει πρώτα να 
υιοθετήσουμε ένα, τουλάχιστον, "Ποσοτικό Κριτήριο Συνεκτικότητας 
Ονομαστικών Τιμών", και τουλάχιστον για όλες αυτές που μας 
φαίνονται "ύποπτες", που τις υποψιαζόμαστε δηλαδή πως μπορεί, 
ίσως, "κάτι να μην πηγαίνει καλά" με αυτές, ήτοι τελικά, κι 
εφόσον βέβαια είναι κάτι τέτοιο δυνατόν, για όλες-όσες ΟΤ μάς 
παρουσιάζουν...

= Τι θα πει αυτό;

- Κατά την ταπεινή μας γνώμη - κττμγ - αυτό θα πει πως μπορούμε
να κάνουμε εδώ τα εξής:

(0) Να εντοπίσουμε τουλάχιστον μια, κάποια, θεωρητική εξίσωση
που να εμπλέκει τα σύμβολα των μεγεθών των οποίων οι Ονομαστικές
Τιμές είναι αυτές που μας δίδονται - ενδεχομένως: μαζί με τις
μονάδες τους αλλά και μαζί με "παγκόσμιες σταθερές" -- κττμγ :
διαβάζεται "συνελευσιακές σταθερές", "πλειοψηφικές τιμές", που 
"εγκρίθηκαν" από "συλλογικά όργανα", τουλάχιστον εθνικά, αν όχι 
διεθνή, και προτάθηκαν προς υιοθέτησή τους και από όλους τους
άλλους, εκείνους, δηλαδή, που επιθυμούν "την συνεννόηση δια της 
κατανοήσεως".

(1) Να μεταμορφώσουμε - οι πιο πολλοί λέμε : μετασχηματίσουμε - 
την εξίσωση αυτή σε μια ισοδύναμη μηδενική της μορφή, μια 
εξίσωση δηλαδή που στο ένα μέρος της να έχει μόνον το μηδέν, και 
στο άλλο μια έκφραση για την οποία θα έχουμε επιδιώξει την 
απαλλαγή της - όσο περισσότερο βέβαια είναι αυτό εφικτό, χωρίς 
πολλούς-πολλούς "κανόνες απαλλαγής", με πυξίδα μας, βασικά, την 
όποια σχετική εμπειρία μας : "ομώνυμα", "κοινοί συντελεστές",
"απαλοιφές", τέτοια - από παρονομαστές, ριζικά, και συνήθεις
συναρτήσεις, κι αν έτσι απομείνουν μόνον οι ολιγότερες
πράξεις του πολλαπλασιασμού, της αφαίρεσης και της πρόσθεσης,
τότε αυτό θα είναι, κττμγ, "το ιδανικό".

(2) Να συμβολίσουμε την έκφραση αυτή - π.χ. με κάποιο γράμμα,
ας πούμε με το "Π".

(3) Να βαφτίσουμε την μηδενική αυτή εξίσωση τόσο με το γενικό
όνομα "Ποσοτικό Κριτήριο Συνεκτικότητας Ονομαστικών Τιμών", όσο
και με κάποιο ειδικό όνομα - π.χ. ας πούμε "Π = 0", το οποίο,
εννοείται, πως αφορά μόνο αυτές τις ΟΤ που εμπλέκονται.

(4) Να αποτιμήσουμε την έκφραση αυτή, δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσουμε
όλα τα σύμβολα με τις Ονομαστικές Τιμές τους, και να 
λογαριάσουμε την - ας την πούμε και αυτήν - "ονομαστική τιμή" 
της έκφρασης αυτής, π.χ ας την πούμε "Πο".

(5) Να αποφανθούμε έτσι για το κατά πόσον οι Nominal|Ονομαστικές
αυτές τιμές αυτές "ικανοποιούν" το εν λόγω Κριτήριο - π.χ. όσο
πιο κοντά στο μηδέν είναι το Πο, τόσο πιο πολύ οι ΟΤ ικανοποιούν
το κριτήριο, κι αν τύχει να είναι Πο = 0 τότε το ικανοποιούν
πλήρως, δηλαδή, αντιστοίχως οι ΟΤ είναι λίγο, πολύ οι πλήρως
συνεκτικές, δεμένες μεταξύ τους.

= Παράδειγμα;

- Βεβαίως και αναγκαστικά. Αν η Belden ή η Times Microwave 
Systems/Times/TMS ή ο Νταν, στα Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά ενός 
καλωδίου που παραθέτει, περιλαμβάνει - συνήθως - τις Nominal|
|Ονομαστικές Τιμές ΟΤ για τα Ζο, L, και C, τότε, υποθέτοντας ότι 
γνωρίζουμε την δημοφιλέστατη θεωρητική σχέση : "Χαρακτηριστική 
Αντίσταση Υψηλών Συχνοτήτων" :

Ζο = sqrt(L/C)

υιοθετούμε την σχέση αυτή ως το - για την περίπτωσή μας το 
ενδεχομένως απλούστερο όλων - "Ποσοτικό Κριτήριο Αξιοπιστίας" 
για τις εν λόγω τιμές ή - ακόμα καλύτερα : για την υπευθυνότητα 
του παρουσιαστή των  εν λόγω τιμών σε εμάς - με την - κττμγ : 
"ιδανική" - μορφή: 

CZο2sL := C*Ζο^2 - L 

CZο2sL = 0

οπότε η Ποσοτική μας Αξιολόγηση θα στηριχθεί στην απόκλιση του  
CZο2sL από το Μηδενικό [#144].

Αποτιμούμε, λοιπόν, αναλόγως της αριθμητικής μορφής των ΟΤ είτε 
την 

CZο2sLμ := Zo_Ω^2*C_pF - L_μH*10^6 

είτε την:

CZο2sLn := Zo_Ω^2*C_pF - 1000*L_nH

- και οι δυο ισοδύναμες μηδενικές εξισώσεις προς την CZο2sL = 0 -

οπότε και συντάσσουμε τον ακόλουθο πίνακα από τις τιμές για τα 
καλώδια με τα οποία μέχρι τώρα εμείς εδώ ασχοληθήκαμε και με την 
σειρά με την οποία ασχοληθήκαμε μαζί τους:



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160330/CZo2sL.gif

με τις Ονομαστικές Τιμές του ως Πίνακα να προέρχονται από εδώ:

"Belden 2016" : belden.com/resourcecenter/
"TMS 2016" : timesmicrowave.com/cms/products/cables/lmr/
"Dan 2000" : BestFit (XLIZIL) archive.org/web/20060714144122/http://www.ac6la.com/XLZIZL.zip
"Dan 2010" : T-Line  Model : ac6la.com/T-Line%20Model.xls 
"Dan 2016" : TLDetails :  ac6la.com/TLDetails.zip 

- Κι ο Καθένας μας, τα Συμπεράσματα τα Δικά του.

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

[#152]:

- Ως γνωστόν, [#2],[#120], το σύστημα του forum έχει επιλέξει
την επιβολή περιορισμού στον χρόνο για την επεξεργασία 
μηνυμάτων, κι είναι αυτή η κατάσταση που δυσχεραίνει την 
προσθήκη, την επεξήγηση, την αναδιατύπωση και την ανασκευή : 
"έτσι και δεν προλάβεις, έκλεισε". Μετά από αυτά, στο 
προηγούμενο μήνυμα [#152], θα πρέπει τώρα:

 (α) Να παρεμβάλλουμε στο βήμα (4) τα εξής:

(4) Να αποτιμήσουμε την έκφραση αυτή, δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσουμε
όλα τα σύμβολα με τις Ονομαστικές Τιμές τους, όλα τα προθέματα
των μονάδων μέτρησης με τα αριθμητικά τους ισοδύναμα - π.χ. όπου
"km", τα "1000m" - και να λογαριάσουμε την - ας την πούμε και
αυτήν - "ονομαστική τιμή" της έκφρασης αυτής, π.χ ας την πούμε
"Πο".

(β) Να διορθώσουμε, εννέα 9 γραμμές παρακάτω από την γραμμή 
που λέει: "= Παράδειγμα;" :

- αντί : "Ποσοτικό Κριτήριο Αξιοπιστίας",

- ορθά : "Ποσοτικό Κριτήριο Συνεκτικότητας". 

(γ) Να εξηγήσουμε τον τρόπο του συμβολισμού που χρησιμοποιούμε
για να φτιάχνουμε ονόματα εκφράσεων. Λοιπόν. Εφαρμόζουμε εδώ
την, από το 2003, απόπειρα κτκτγ ενιαίας απόδοσης των ονομάτων
αυτών - στα μαθηματικά, τον προγραμματισμό, και το pure ascii 
text/email - με την συνηθισμένη δυτική γραφή σε διαδοχικές, 
προς τα κάτω, οριζόντιες γραμμές, ήτοι χωρίς πάνω ή/και κάτω 
δείκτες ή σύμβολα.  Αν η έκφραση εμπεριέχει πολλαπλάσια/
/υποπολλαπλάσια βασικών μονάδων - π.χ. km - τότε αυτά τα 
ενσωματώνουμε οπωσδήποτε ως επίθεμα στο τέλος της έκφρασης, μετά
από ένα "_". Δεσμεύουμε τα γράμματα "a" , "s" , "m" , "d" για τα 
"+" , "-" , "*" , "/" , αντιστοίχως - αφού, κττμγ, αυτά δεν 
μπορούν να αποτελέσουν τμήμα ονόματος - ακόμα κι αν η 
καθιερωμένη χρήση κάποιου από αυτά είναι για άλλον σκοπό - π.χ. 
το m, για την βασική μονάδα meter/metre. Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούμε 
τους αριθμούς για τις δυνάμεις αλλά και τις ρίζες - π.χ. m2 για 
το τετράγωνο και m1d2 για την τετραγωνική ρίζα. Ακόμα, γράφουμε 
με τον συνήθη τρόπο το μέρος της εξίσωσης που ορίζει μια έκφραση 
από άλλες εκφράσεις, τις οποίες, αν επιθυμούμε - π.χ. για να 
αποφύγουμε κάθε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας, ασάφειας, αμφισβήτησης ή
παρανόησης - να τις ξεχωρίσουμε, τότε χρησιμοποιούμε και πάλι το 
"_" - π.χ. "c_ftds_*t_s" αντί "c_ftds*t_s". Τέλος, θεωρούμε εδώ 
ως γνωστά, όλα τα άλλα σύμβολα - π.χ. Zo , L , C. 

(δ) Μετά από αυτά [(γ)] να διορθώσουμε:

- αντί : "CZο2sLμ := Zo_Ω^2*C_pF - L_μH*10^6",

- ορθά : "CZο2sLu_pHdft := Zo^2*C_pFdft - 10^6*L_uHdft",

και

- αντί : "CZο2sLn := Zo_Ω^2*C_pF - 1000*L_nH",

- ορθά : "CZο2sLn_pHdft := Zo^2*C_pFdft - 1000*L_nHdft".

- Ο Πίνακας, όμως, του μηνύματος [#152] "δεν έχει καμιά ανάγκη", 
καθότι, ως "εκτός συστήματος" download ζεύγος εικόνων που είναι, 
μπορεί να διορθώνεται "ανά πάσα στιγμή"...



: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

[ Συνεχίζεται ]

----------


## pez

[#153]:

= Μα καλά, είναι αυτές οι σχέσεις γραμμένες σωστά; Σαν κάτι να 
μην πηγαίνει καλά...

- Χμ... Ναι... Ίσως... Για να τα δούμε, λοιπόν, και πάλι όλα 
αυτά από την πολλή αρχή - αν και πως εφαρμόζουμε αυτά στα οποία 
αυτοδεσμευτήκαμε. Και ξεκινάμε από τους συμβολισμούς των απλών 
εκφράσεων, αυτών που αφορούν τις αρχικές ποσότητες, αυτές δηλαδή 
από τις οποίες προκύπτουν οι άλλες, οι σύνθετες...

Υιοθετούμε το σύμβολο "Ζο" για να σημαίνει την ποσότητα: "Τιμή"
(αριθμός) "Χαρακτηριστικής Αντίστασης ΧΑ σε Ω|Ohms" ("η οποία 
ποσότητα εμφανίζεται τουλάχιστον στην θεωρία κατανεμημένων 
κυκλωματικών στοιχείων για τις ομοιόμορφες γραμμές μεταφοράς", 
μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να προσθέσουμε), ή κάποια, όποια, άλλη 
φράση κρίνουμε πως αποδίδει καλύτερα από αυτά που λέμε εδώ, το 
νόημα αυτό. Αν όμως η παράλειψη της συμπερίληψης στο "Ζο" ενός 
σύμβολου για την βασική του μονάδα "Ohm" - επειδή, ίσως ατυχώς, 
προεξοφλείται πως πάντα και χωρίς αμφιβολία, αυτή θα νοείται πως 
είναι η βασική μονάδα της ΧΑ - είναι ο λόγος που δυσχεραίνει την 
ανεπιφύλακτη αποδοχή του σκέτου "Ζο", τότε, χωρίς κανέναν άλλον 
δισταγμό, να τον αλλάξουμε με έναν άλλον, ισοδύναμο, ως προς την 
έννοιά του και πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια των όσων αυτοδεσμευθήκαμε 
πως θα πράττουμε σχετικώς, δηλαδή ως: "Ζο_Ohm" ή ακόμα και με 
τον μικροτέρου μήκους ισοδύναμό του: "Ζο_Ο", αρκεί βεβαίως να 
έχουμε δηλώσει προηγουμένως πως "_Ο" θα σημαίνει την μονάδα 
"Ohm".

Ομοίως, για το σύμβολο: "C", που συμφωνούμε, ενδεχομένως όλοι, 
πως ενώ συμβολίζει, γενικώς: "Τιμή Χωρητικότητας σε Farad", εν 
τούτοις, επειδή έχουμε να κάνουμε, σχεδόν παντού εδώ, με την 
ποσότητα "Χωρητικότητα ανά μονάδα μήκους", και θα πρέπει, ίσως, 
να το τονίσουμε το γεγονός αυτό - προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων -
υιοθετώντας μια "ελαφρά" τροποποίηση το εν λόγω συμβόλου: "C", 
ας πούμε από την: "C'" ή πολύ καλύτερα - για να μην 
διακινδυνεύσουμε την απόρριψη του συμβολισμού αυτού σε κάποια 
γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, εξ αιτίας της παρουσίας του "'" - θα 
ήταν ίσως ένα σύμβολο, όπως το "Ct", με το "t" για να μας 
θυμίζει πάντα την διαφοροποίηση: "ανά μονάδα μήκους". 

Όμως, επειδή, ειδικά εδώ, τόσο η ποσότητα αυτή, όσο και άλλες, 
είναι μια ΟΤ Ονομαστική Τιμή|Nominal Value, και το γεγονός αυτό 
είναι, θα λέγαμε, "Το Κυρίαρχο" στην συζήτησή μας εδώ, θα 
πρέπει, ίσως, για κάθε ΟΤ - που άγνωστοι, τρίτοι ως προς εμάς, 
μάς τις παρουσιάζουν ως δεδομένες - να είμαστε κάπως 
επιφυλακτικοί και να προτάσσουμε, σε όλες τις εκφράσεις για τις 
ΟΤ, το σύμβολο "Ν" ή καλύτερα, επειδή θα ακολουθεί κεφαλαίο, το 
"n", έτσι ώστε  να μας υπενθυμίζει συνεχώς πως πρόκειται για 
τιμές "Nominal": "nCt". 

Μετά από όλα αυτά, και δεδομένου ότι η ΟΤ για την "nCt" μάς 
παρουσιάζεται σαν "Τιμή Χωρητικότητας σε pF ανά ft" ή αλλιώς 
"Τιμή Χωρητικότητας σε pF/ft", οφείλουμε να είμαστε κι εδώ 
συνεπείς με όσα αυτοδεσμευτήκαμε και να συμβολίσουμε τελικά την 
ποσότητα αυτήν ως: "nCt_pFdft", όπου το "d" αντικαθιστά, όπως 
είπαμε, το "/", δηλαδή το "ανά". 

Κι αν τα πράγματα μάς φαίνονται πως σαν να γίνονται "κάπως 
περίεργα" και με τον συμβολισμό της "Αυτεπαγωγής ανά μονάδα 
μήκους", τότε ας θυμηθούμε πως εδώ βρισκόμαστε μπροστά τόσο σε 
"μH ανά ft", όσο και σε "nH ανά ft", οπότε θα έχουμε δύο 2, 
αντιστοίχως προς όλα τα ανωτέρω, συμβολισμούς: "L_uHdft" (κι 
όχι βέβαια "L_μHdft", αφού το "μ" δεν υφίσταται στο ascii, με 
εκείνο το σύμβολο του ascii που να μπορεί, ίσως, να μας 
υπενθυμίζει το "μ", να είναι μάλλον το "u") και "L_nHdft". 

Έτσι, "ο δημοφιλέστατος τύπος" που θα ορίσει την έκφρασή μας 
γίνεται, αρχικά: "nCt*nΖο^2 - nLt" οπότε η ίδια η έκφρασή μας 
μπορεί να ορισθεί ως "nCtmnZo2snLt", και το σχετικό κριτήριο-
-σχέση να γραφεί, με την χρήση και του συμβόλου ":=" ή "=:", 
που σημαίνει "η έκφραση που είναι προς την πλευρά του ":" 
ορίζεται για πρώτη φορά, από την - ήδη γνωστή, ορισθείσα 
προηγουμένως στην αλληλουχία των συμβολισμών - έκφραση που 
βρίσκεται στην άλλη πλευρά του "=":

"nCt*nΖο^2 - nLt =: nCtmnZo2snLt"

Ωραία μάς φαίνεται αυτό, με τις ορίζουσες εκφράσεις να 
εμφανίζονται πρώτες - εξ αριστερών προς τα δεξιά στην Δυτική 
γραφή - κι αυτό είναι κάτι που θα το χαρακτηρίζαμε σαν: "ό,τι 
πρέπει", αν η κληρονομική συνήθεια και οι γλώσσες 
προγραμματισμού δεν μάς επιβάλλουν αλλιώς την διάταξη|σειρά 
εμφάνισης της "οριζομένης" ως πρώτης-αριστερά και των 
"οριζουσών" ως δεύτερες-δεξιά:

"nCtmnZo2snLt := nCt*nΖο^2 - nLt" 

Κι αν αυτό μας φαίνεται υπερβολικά μεγάλο σε μήκος, τότε να 
εισάγουμε και μια συντομογραφία του, όπως για παράδειγμα το 
"Q" - εφόσον, βεβαίως, προβλέπουμε πως το σύμβολο αυτό μάλλον 
δεν θα μας χρειαστεί "για τα παρακάτω" - έτσι ώστε τελικά να 
έχουμε: 

"Q := nCtmnZo2snLt"

"Q_u := nZo^2*nCt_pFdft - 10^6*nLt_uHdft" 

"Q_n := nZo^2*nCt_pFdft - 1000*nLt_nHdft" 

- Αν, βέβαια, δεν έχει γίνει πάλι, ως συνήθως, κανένα λάθος 
εν τω μεταξύ, να τρέχουμε να βρούμε τρόπο να το διορθώσουμε
πριν μας πάρουνε χαμπάρι και γίνουμε - ξανά - ρεζίλι...

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#144]-[#147]:"gnuplot : Η Συζήτηση" - Με την βοήθεια του Karl 
Ratzsch καταλήξαμε σε ένα συμπέρασμα : για τα λάθη δεν ευθύνεται
- ευτυχώς : ) - ο πυρήνας του gnuplot αλλά το implementation 
και των δύο 2 βασικών του interactive - δυστυχώς : ( - terminals 
: win και wxt - Τα δυο 2 νέα, τελευταία, μηνύματα, μαζί με  την 
προηγούμενη συζήτηση στο [comp.graphics.apps.gnuplot] usenet
group, εδώ: op4.eu/fora/comp.graphics.apps.gnuplot/20160403.gif 
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Πέσαμε επάνω σε ζητήματα που απαιτούν την αξιολόγηση 
δεδομένων για καλώδια, που μας τα παρουσιάζει σαν δεδομένα
διαδικτυακή διαφήμιση κατασκευαστή, η οποία και υπόσχεται την 
ικανοποίηση αιτημάτων αποστολής εντύπων σχετικών πληροφοριών, 
οπότε, με την ελπίδα, τόσο της αναπλήρωσης ορισμένων από τα 
κενά, που υπάρχουν στα δεδομένα αυτά, όσο και της διευκρίνισης 
των αμφισβητήσεων που έχουμε για ορισμένα από τα δεδομένα αυτά, 
δηλώσαμε κι εμείς, προχθές μετά τα μεσάνυκτα, επιθυμία παραλαβής 
των πληροφοριών αυτών, κι έτσι, όταν ξημέρωσε χθες, παραλάβαμε 
email μηχανικού, τρίτου αντιπροσώπου του κατασκευαστή, με 
υποδείξεις links που εμπεριέχουν τις ίδιες, ως άνω γνωστές σε 
εμάς, πληροφορίες, συνοδευόμενες μάλιστα και με εκδήλωση 
προθύμου παροχής και όποιων άλλων περαιτέρω πληροφοριών, κι 
όταν κι εμείς ασμένως σπεύσαμε να του αποστείλουμε, του 
μηχανικού αυτού χθες μεσημέρι, τα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που 
εγείρουν τα δεδομένα αυτά και τον παρακαλέσαμε, λόγω της σκληρής 
εργασίας μας, για την βοήθειά του προς απάντησή τους, χθες το 
απόγευμα νέο email του εν λόγω μηχανικού, όπου, αφενός η νέα 
εκδήλωση προθυμίας του όπως μας συστήσει στον αρμόδιο μηχανικό 
του κατασκευαστή, αλλά μόνον και εφόσον του αποστείλουμε τα 
πλήρη στοιχεία της κομπανι μας, της επαγγελματικής, που δεν 
έχουμε, αντί της εσοσιετιον μας, της επιστημονικής, που έχουμε, 
κι αφετέρου η "ευχολόγησή" του για το καλό μας γουϊκέντ, 
επέφερε ως αποτέλεσμα την ανταπάντησή, χθες βράδυ, πως 
αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν είναι Ο Ειδικός για το συγκεκριμένο 
αντικείμενο και πως, συνεπώς, δεν μας απέμενε παρά να του 
"αντευχηθούμε" κι εμείς και για το δικό του γουϊκεντ, να είναι 
καλό : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## yin

[#156]: 

- Όπως μπορεί εύκολα να διαπιστώσει κανείς από οποιοδήποτε, 
σχετικό με καλώδια, διαφημιστικό τεχνικό έντυπο, τα δεδομένα 
που αυτό παραθέτει μπορεί να είναι, εκτός από τις ονομαστικές 
τιμές των χαρακτηριστικών των συγκεκριμένων καλωδίων που αυτό
παρουσιάζει, και γενικοί μαθηματικοί τύποι σχεδιασμού γραμμών 
μεταφοράς, οπότε, θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε πως στο [#156] 
η "αξιολόγηση", τα "κενά", και η "αμφισβήτηση" που αναφέρουμε, 
αφορούν μόνον τα δεδομένα των γενικών τύπων σχεδιασμού γραμμών, 
που είναι και αυτά που ενδιαφέρουν εμάς, αφού τα όποια σχετικά 
πειράματα που είμαστε σε θέση εμείς να πραγματοποιήσουμε μπορούν 
να αφορούν μόνον συγκεκριμένα πειραματικά μοντέλα γραμμών, που 
εμείς μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε για να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε 
στην επιβεβαίωση των δικών μας συμπερασμάτων στα οποία εμείς θα 
καταλήξουμε, πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια των δικών μας δυνατοτήτων, 
κατασκευαστικών και μετρητικών που εμείς έχουμε, από όλες-όσες 
νομίζουμε πως απαιτούνται, ως ήδη αναφέραμε στον "πρόλογο" του 
[#149].

- Μετά από τις απαραίτητες αυτές διευκρινίσεις, ας πούμε τώρα 
πως αφενός η ως άνω αναφερθείσα "αμφισβήτηση" αποκαταστάθηκε 
πλήρως σε "βεβαιότητα", με την επιτυχή, μετά από εργασία μηνών, 
αναπαραγωγή των επακριβών αριθμητικών προσεγγίσεων που φαίνεται 
πως χρησιμοποιούνται για να οδηγήσουν στον συντελεστή 0.4343, ο 
οποίος εμφανίζεται σε μαθηματικούς τύπους σχεδιασμού γραμμών, 
και αφετέρου, με την σχεδόν πλήρη αναπλήρωση σχεδόν όλων από τα 
"κενά", που ατυχώς σαν τέτοια  εμφανίζονται να αφορούν τα 
σχεδιαστικά στοιχεία για την πλέξη, το "μπλενταζ", ορισμένων
καλωδίων, και συνεπώς η "αξιολόγηση" των εν λόγω δεδομένων ήταν 
σχεδόν θετική, άρα έπιασαν τόπο κι οι ευχές προς εμάς:

- Τουλάχιστον το δικό μας γουικεντ μάς προέκυψε να είναι 
αρκούντως καλό... 

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

παίδες,
έφτιαξα μια μια yagi uda antenna 3 elements,πως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το προγραμμά σας;
Φιλικά Κώστας aka SeAfasia Lab...

----------


## pez

[#158] : ΟΤ, αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Καθότι πολύ καιρό έχουμε να 
κάνουμε μια δοκιμή. Χμ... Να χρησιμεύσει κι ως άλλο ένα, 
χειροπιαστό, παράδειγμα του τρόπου λειτουργίας των προγραμμάτων 
που έχουμε συντάξει... Λοιπόν. Πρώτα από όλα, για να ξεκινήσουμε, 
σας παρακαλούμε, να αναφέρετε τα κατασκευαστικά δεδομένα και την 
ζώνη συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας. Μετά βλέπουμε για το τι άλλο μπορεί 
να χρειαστεί. Και τέλος να επιχειρήσουμε να βελτιώσουμε την 
περιγραφή των συνθηκών εγκατάστασης. Έτσι, να τρέξουμε τα 
προγράμματά μας εμείς, κι ύστερα να αναφέρουμε τι πρέπει να κάνει 
κανείς για να αναπαραγάγει τα αποτελέσματά τους. Παραδειγματικά. 
Έτσι ώστε να μπορεί, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, να σχεδιάζει κιόλας, 
αντί να αναλύει μόνον. Σύμφωνοι;

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

> [#158] : ΟΤ, αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Καθότι πολύ καιρό έχουμε να 
> κάνουμε μια δοκιμή. Χμ... Να χρησιμεύσει κι ως άλλο ένα, 
> χειροπιαστό, παράδειγμα του τρόπου λειτουργίας των προγραμμάτων 
> που έχουμε συντάξει... Λοιπόν. Πρώτα από όλα, για να ξεκινήσουμε, 
> σας παρακαλούμε, να αναφέρετε τα κατασκευαστικά δεδομένα και την 
> ζώνη συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας. Μετά βλέπουμε για το τι άλλο μπορεί 
> να χρειαστεί. Και τέλος να επιχειρήσουμε να βελτιώσουμε την 
> περιγραφή των συνθηκών εγκατάστασης. Έτσι, να τρέξουμε τα 
> προγράμματά μας εμείς, κι ύστερα να αναφέρουμε τι πρέπει να κάνει 
> ...



σύμφωνοι,σε κάποια στιγμή θα σας παρουσιάσω τα ακριβή στοιχειά της yagi uda..
Φιλικα Κ

----------


## pez

- Ας πούμε ότι σε πέντε δημοσιεύσεις διαβάζουμε πως κατάφεραν να 
μετρήσουν μια ταχύτητα, ας πούμε "του φωτός", ως εξής:

Α_kmds = 300,000 

Β_mds = 300,000,000 

C_mds = 3x10^8 

D_kmds = 3x10^5

E_kmds = 3.0x10^5

- Κι ας πούμε, επίσης, ότι αναρωτιώμαστε ποια μέτρηση έγινε με 
την μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια ή την μικρότερη ανακρίβεια, ποια είναι 
αυτή που έχει την μικρότερη "ανοχή"/tolerance, το μικρότερο 
λάθος. 

- Λοιπόν; Πώς θα αποφασίσουμε; 

- Τέτοιας ποιότητας είναι και το ερώτημα που ανακύπτει από τα 
Data Sheets, τα Φύλλα Δεδομένων των γραμμών μεταφοράς, που 
περιέχουν μόνον ονομαστικές τιμές, χαρακτηριστικά καλωδίων με 
μια μόνον τιμή, χωρίς να δίνουν και την ανοχή τους. 

- Και της ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, δεν μπορούμε να μην αντισταθούμε 
να παρατηρήσουμε ότι, γενικώς, όσο "πιο παλιά" είναι αυτά τα 
φύλλα, της κάθε μιας και ίδιας εταιρείας, ας πούμε πριν περίπου,
ας πούμε το 1995, τόσο "πιο καλά" είναι τα δεδομένα τους, αφού 
μας δίνουν και τις ανοχές των τιμών τους, κι έτσι δεν είμαστε 
αναγκασμένοι να καταφεύγουμε σε "μαντείες" - "ευλόγως" μεν "να 
μαντεύουμε", αλλά πάντως "να μαντεύουμε"...

- Εμείς λοιπόν - πάντα : κττμγ - σκεφτόμαστε σχετικώς ως εξής:

- Για να προχωρήσουμε την μελέτη μας των γραμμών μεταφοράς, 
είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι : να στηριχθούμε σε αυτά που, ως 
δημοσιεύματα, μας δίδουν, να πάρουμε στα σοβαρά τα γραφόμενα, 
να προεξοφλήσουμε ότι αυτός ή αυτοί που τα έγραψαν αυτά, ήξεραν 
τι τους γινότανε, να υποθέσουμε  πως δεν υπάρχει κανένα 
τυπογραφικό λάθος σε αυτά, ή με δυο λόγια : για τα συμπεράσματά 
μας, να μην φορτωθούμε ευθύνες άλλων, αλλά να τις αποδώσουμε σε 
εκείνους που τους ανήκουν, έτσι ώστε, να μην βρεθούμε στην 
εξαιρετικά δυσάρεστη θέση όπου θα έχουμε πελαγώσει ή παραλύσει 
εξ αιτίας της ανεπάρκειας άλλων. Κι αυτά, λοιπόν, που μόλις τώρα 
παραδεχθήκαμε, τα βαφτίζουμε "θεμελιώδεις υποθέσεις μας".

- Κοιτάμε, λοιπόν, πιο προσεκτικά τις ως άνω μετρήσεις, την 
μορφή των πέντε, μαθηματικώς ακριβώς ίσων  τιμών - kmdm := 1000,
και προσοχή ! έχουμε τιμές από μετρήσεις κι όχι καθαρά-αφηρημένα 
αριθμητικές τιμές - και αναρωτιόμαστε : γιατί, άραγε, η τιμή Ε 
να μας δίδεται με μια 1 "άχρηστη" δεκαδική τελεία-"υποδιαστολή",
κι με ένα "άχρηστο" μηδενικό μετά-δεξιότερα από-την τελεία; - 
"Αχρηστα", διότι και οι 5 τιμές έχουν το ίδιο πλήθος "σημαντικών 
ψηφίων", δηλαδή : μόνον ένα 1, και το αυτό, "σημαντικό ψηφίο", 
το "3".

- Στο σημείο αυτό, ας τονίσουμε πως εδώ μιλάμε - πάντα κττμγ - 
περί "σημαντικού ψηφίου από μετρήσεις", κι όχι για σημαντικό 
ψηφίο από καθαρά αριθμητικούς λογαριασμούς.

- Οπόταν, αναγκαζόμαστε, αφού δεν μας δίνουν την ανοχή, να 
σκεφθούμε - πάντα κττμγ - ως εξής:

- Για να συμφωνούν και οι - το πολύ - 5 συγγραφείς στο ένα 1 και 
το αυτό σημαντικό ψηφίο, το "3", αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μετρηθείσα
ταχύτητα δεν μπορούσε να αποδοθεί - πάντα με ένα 1 και μοναδικό 
σημαντικό ψηφίο - ούτε με το "2" αλλά ούτε με το "4", που είναι 
τα δυο 2 "πιο κοντινά" στο "3" ψηφία, κι ούτε φυσικά με κανένα 
από τα "πιο μακρινά" ψηφία, πλην του μηδενός, βεβαίως, που 
αποκλείεται, διότι τότε δεν θα έμενε κανένα σημαντικό ψηφίο να 
εκφράσει την μετρημένη αυτή ταχύτητα, και, σημειωτέον, - πάντα 
: κττμγ - δεχόμαστε πως μια μετρημένη τιμή "υπάρχει", "ως 
εκδήλωση ενός υπαρκτού φυσικού φαινομένου", όταν αυτή η τιμή 
*δεν* είναι η μηδενική.

- Όθεν, η - κττμγ : υπονοούμενη - ανοχή της όποιας, εκ των 5 ως
ανωτέρω, τιμής δεν είναι μεγαλύτερη από μία 1 μονάδα πάνω από 
το "3", δηλαδή "4" και μία 1 μονάδα κάτω από το "3", δηλαδή "2", 
σε καμία από όλες, και τις 5 τιμές, ήτοι, για να το τονίσουμε 
αυτό, σε μέτρα "συν-πλην 100,000,000" ή αν αυτό μας φαίνεται 
"κάπως μεγάλο", τότε να καταφύγουμε "στην σχετική ανοχή", "στα 
ποσοστά" - όπως π.χ. στις [# Εκλογές] - οπότε έχουμε "επί τοις 
εκατόν" : (-33% , +33%) του 300,000,000. Όχι άσχημα, ε; Για 
ταχύτητα, και μάλιστα : "του φωτός"! 

= Καλά, κι αν όλες αυτές οι τιμές είναι ακριβείς;

- Χμ... "Επιστημονικώς; Απαράδεκτον!" το να είναι τιμές από 
μετρήσεις "ακριβείς" : ). Αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεχθούμε πως θα τα 
κατάφερναν, αυτός-ή-αυτοί, να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, τότε θα το 
"πανηγύριζαν"! Όμως, ας πούμε, ότι καλά κάνουν και δεν το 
πανηγυρίζουν. Οπότε, ας πούμε ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι 
ακριβείς.

= Μα, καλά, δεν υπάρχουν ακριβείς μετρούμενες τιμές; Η τιμή π.χ. 
μ_Ηdm := 4π10^-7 δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής; 

- Είναι. Αλλά δεν είναι μετρούμενη. Υπάρχουν ακριβείς τιμές, που 
αφορούν φυσικά μεγέθη, αλλά αυτές "υπάρχουν" ως προϊόντα 
ανθρωπίνου συμφωνίας. Η τιμή της ταχύτητας του φωτός, για 
παράδειγμα, είναι c_mds := 299,792,458 κι αυτή όμως είναι άλλη 
μια, όπως είπαμε [#152], τιμή "συνελευσιακή" : ) 

- Όμως, στο σημείο αυτό και προτού - πάντα κττμγ - απαντήσουμε, 
πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν 5 διαφορετικοί τρόποι 
στρογγυλοποίησης των αριθμητικών αποτελεσμάτων, που εν συντομία
θα λέγαμε : "σχεδόν προφανώς" είναι "προς τον κατά ένα 1 
τελευταίο -δεξιά- σημαντικό ψηφίο, αριθμό" που είναι: 
"μικρότερος", "μεγαλύτερος", "απολύτως μικρότερος", "απολύτως 
μεγαλύτερος", και "πλησιέστερος". Κι αν επίσης το καλοσκεφτούμε 
ακόμα λίγο, όλοι αυτοί, και οι πέντε 5 τρόποι στρογγυλοποίησης, 
δίνουν το ίδιο εύρος στην ανοχή : 1 τελευταίο - δεξιά - 
σημαντικό ψηφίο. Αλλά, εδώ δεν μας λένε την ανοχή, τον τρόπο 
στρογγυλοποίησης  του αποτελέσματος θα μας έλεγαν; Οπότε, 
είμαστε αναγκασμένοι εμείς -πάντα κττμγ- να πάρουμε "το 
χειρότερο δυνατόν", ήτοι, όπως ήδη μαντέψαμε, ανοχή "συν-πλην 
1", με τελικό εύρος 2 μονάδες με θέση εκείνη του τελευταίου
σημαντικού ψηφίου - κι εδώ, προφανώς, "τελευταίο" είναι το ένα 
και μοναδικό σημαντικό ψηφίο, το "3". Έτσι, εδώ, σε μέτρα, 
έχουμε 200,000,000 απόλυτο εύρος, και 66% σχετικό - τώρα αυτό 
αρχίζει και ακούγεται άσχημα, ε; - αλλά το συμπέρασμα αυτό είναι 
αναπόδραστο, και δεν φταίμε εμείς που το βγάζουμε, αλλά εκείνοι 
που μας έδωσαν μόνον τα δεδομένα αυτά από τα οποία εμείς 
αναγκαστικά το βγάζουμε αυτό. Πού να ξέρουμε εμείς τι τρόπο 
στρογγυλοποίησης πήρανε;

- Μετά από αυτά, ξαναγυρνάμε στο θέμα μας : 

- Μήπως όμως για κάποια από αυτές τις μετρημένες τιμές είναι η
ανοχή της, η απόλυτος και η σχετική, "κάπως μικρότερη"; 

- Μια ακόμα προσεκτικότερη ματιά φαίνεται να προκρίνει - πάντα :
κττμγ - για αυτό - ποια άλλη; αυτήν που επίτηδες την αφήσαμε 
τελευταία, για το κλου που λένε, γι αυτό : ) - την: 

E_kmds = 3.0x10^5 

Διότι μετά από όσα είπαμε περί τρόπων στρογγυλοποιήσεως οφείλουμε 
να εκλάβουμε - πάντα : κττμγ, και πάντα σύμφωνα με τις ως άνω
"θεμελιώδεις υποθέσεις μας" - την τελεία και το μηδενικό ως 
σινιάλο υπονοούμενης ακρίβειας, η οποία στην περίπτωση αυτή δίνει
μετρούμενη τιμή μέσα στο διάστημα (2.9 , 3.1) x 10^5, ήτοι 
ανοχή απόλυτη σε kmds : (-0.1 , +0.1) x 10^5 ή σε mds : 
(-10,000,000 , +10,000,000) και ανοχή σχετική 
(-3.3... , +3.3...) % , δηλαδή ανοχή εύρους :  6.6... %, με τις
"..." να δείχνουν αριθμό με επαναλαμβανόμενα περιοδικώς άπειρα 
δεκαδικά ψηφία, με περίοδο το "6" ή, το ίδιο είναι, ανοχή : 
6.66...6... %, με τις τρεις ενδιάμεσες "..." να δείχνουν μια 
επανάληψη του "6" και τις τρεις τελευταίες τελείες "..." να 
δείχνουν μια "επ' άπειρον" επανάληψη του "6" ή απλώς: "6.6...".

- Ώστε τελικά -κττμγ- έχουμε: 

: Α_kmds = 300,000 => 
: ΔΑ_kmds = (200,000 , 400,000)
: ΕΔΑ_kmds = 200,000 
: ΔΑ% = (-33.3... , +33.3...) % 
: ΕΔΑ% = 66.6... %
=
: Β_mds = 300,000,000 => 
: ΔΒ_mds = (200,000,000 , 400,000,000) 
: ΕΔΒ_mds = 200,000,000 
: ΔΒ% = (-33.3... , +33.3...) % 
: ΕΔΒ% = 66.6... %
=
: C_mds = 3x10^8 =>
: ΔC_mds = (2x10^8 , 4x10^8 )
: ΕΔC = 2x10^8 
: ΕΔ% = (-33.3... , +33.3...) % 
: ΕΔC% = 66.6... %
=
: D_kmds = 3x10^5 =>
: ΔD_kmds = (2x10^5 , 4x10^5) 
: ΕΔD_kmds = 2x10^5 
: ΕΔ% = (-33.3... , +33.3...) % 
: ΕΔD% = 66.6... %
=
: E_kmds = 3.0 x 10^5 =>
: ΔΕ_kmds = (2.9x10^5 , 3.1x10^5)
 : ΕΔΕ_kmds = 0.2x10^5
: ΔΕ% = (-3.3... , +3.3...) % 
: ΕΔΕ% = 6.6... %

- Για ταχύτητα; Και μάλιστα "του φωτός"; Θα λέγαμε Πολύ Καλά : D

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπουλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Μάστορα! Έχεις θέματα αυτισμού το ξέρεις?

----------


## pez

- Πέρυσι, πριν κάτι λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο, στις 10 και 6 Μαΐου
2015, ήταν που θίξαμε το θέμα: [Περί Ονομαστικής Τιμής : #33],
[TLDetails : Πίσω από την Βιτρίνα : #26] για πρώτη φορά, κι από
τότε, αν και το ζήτημα αυτό επανερχόταν από καιρού-εις-καιρόν, 
εμείς πάντα αναβάλαμε την οριστική αντιμετώπισή του. Μέχρι τώρα.
Που κλείνοντας, το ένα μετά το άλλο, όλα τα, για εμάς : ανοικτά,
ζητήματα, να που ήλθε κι η δική του η σειρά... : )

- Λοιπόν. 

- Μια μικρή βόλτα με τον Google και τον Google Scholar στο 
διαδίκτυο είναι αρκετή για να διαπιστώσει κανείς πως - όπως, θα 
λέγαμε και σχεδόν παντού αλλού - υπάρχουν τεράστιες αποκλίσεις 
μεταξύ του περιεχομένου το οποίο αποδίδεται τόσο στην έννοια: 
"Nominal Value", όσο και σε άλλες, στενά συγγενικές της, όλες 
τους "Nominal", έννοιες. Για παράδειγμα, ενώ υπάρχει το άρθρο 
στην wikipedia που μιλάει για [Real versus nominal value" : #33]
εν τούτοις δεν υπάρχει εκεί μέσα ούτε ένα τέτοιο που να μιλά 
καθαρά και ξάστερα για αυτή καθαυτή την "Nominal Value" και 
μόνον, οπότε, παραθέτουμε σχετικώς τα ακόλουθα τρία, νομίζουμε 
πολύ ενδεικτικά, links, το περιεχόμενο κανενός από τα οποία δεν 
φαίνεται να έχει να κάνει - τουλάχιστον άμεσα, με θέματα 
οικονομικά, εκεί δηλαδή όπου η "Νominal Value" είναι σχεδόν 
πανταχού παρούσα:

- "What does "nominal" mean??:
: practicalmachinist.com/vb/general-archive/what-does-nominal-mean-81245/

- "Probabilistic Variables: What is the difference between
control and noise variables?":
: lsoptsupport.com/faqs-4/probabilistic-variables

- "What is the difference between mean, nominal, and target
dimensions?":
: cncci.com/resources/tips/mean.htm

με το τελευταίο αυτό να είναι ίσως και το πιο διαφωτιστικό, 
αναφορικά με την τεράστια σχετική σύγχυση που επικρατεί και 
καθιστά τον ορισμό της "Nominal Value" υπόθεση κατανοητή το πολύ 
μεταξύ των μελών του προσωπικού που εργάζεται μέσα στην ίδια 
εταιρεία ή μέσα στο ίδιο κατάστημα...

- Ενδιαφέρον.

- Καθότι, όλα αυτά σημαίνουν πως πριν καν αρχίσει κάποιος να
αγορεύει παριστάνοντας τον τυπικώς άνετο, αναφορικά με μια δήθεν 
προφανή σε όλους 
-
τους κατά τον κυρίαρχο κουτσαβακισμό στην εχπαίδευση της 
αποστόμωσης των συμπαρευρισκόμενων : "μα καλά, ούτε αυτό δεν 
ξέρεις δα καημένε;"
-
"Ονομαστική Τιμή", "ΟΤ", θα πρέπει, οπωσδήποτε, να δηλώσει με 
ποιον τρόπο αυτός, ο ίδιος, την αντιλαμβάνεται και την ορίζει 
αυτήν την OT.

- Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

- Καθότι, η μοναδική σχετική αναφορά που μέχρις στιγμής εμείς 
καταφέραμε να εντοπίσουμε για το πως * μ π ο ρ ε ί * κάποιοι 
να αντιλαμβάνονται την "Nominal Value", είναι αυτή του 
περιβάλλοντος της Belden, η οποία και δεν πιάνει παραπάνω από 
τρεις 3 και μόνον λέξεις, μέσα στον εξ 824 σελίδων pdf κατάλογο 
της Belden [#38:3.3]:

| Belden Master Catalog:
| belden.com/docs/upload/2006_Belden_Catalog.pdf
| 2006 38,904,412 bytes

- πριν απορροφηθεί από την χοάνη του ιντερνετικού χρόνου : ) -

όπου στο κεφάλαιο "22 - Technical Information - Glossary" και 
στην σελίδα p.22.35, "Structural Return Loss", διαβάζουμε: 

"... the nominal or average" ("impedance of the cable ...")

όπου, οι υπογραμμίσεις και ο χρωματισμός είναι βέβαια δικά μας,
και από όπου συνάγουμε πως, ενώ εκεί μέσα την αντιλαμβάνονται 
ως κάποιου είδους "μέση"-average-τιμή", μάς αφήνουν εμάς 
"παντελώς ελεύθερους" : D να φανταστούμε ό,τι είδους μέση τιμή 
θέλουμε, αφού κανέναν δεν βρήκαμε ακόμα να μας πει, τουλάχιστον 
μέχρι στιγμής, ποια ακριβώς αντικείμενα η μέση αυτή τιμή 
αφορά...

- Κι αφού έτσι ακριβώς έχουν τα πράγματα, ας πούμε λοιπόν τώρα 
κι εμείς τι - πάντα κττμγ - σκεφτόμαστε και θεωρούμε για τις
Χωρίς Ανοχή "μονότιμες" "Ονομαστικές Τιμές" - "Nominal Values" 
ή τα "μονότιμα" "Χαρακτηριστικά των Καλωδίων" - Cable 
Characteristics", ύστερα μάλιστα και από αυτήν την, ας την 
πούμε, "εισαγωγή στο θέμα μας" : [Μετρήσεις - Τελείες - 
Μηδενικά : #161]. 

- Έτσι, σε εμάς γίνεται ολοφάνερο πως η "Ονομαστική Τιμή" δεν 
μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα άλλων υπολογισμών πλην μιας 
"μεσοποίησης" μετρουμένων τιμών ή γενικότερα μιας-κάποιας-όποιας 
στατιστικής επεξεργασίας δεδομένων από μετρήσεις, κι αυτή στην 
εντελώς τελική φάση της επεξεργασίας τους, μετά, δηλαδή, από την 
διενέργεια των μετρήσεων και την συλλογή των αριθμητικών 
αποτελεσμάτων τους.

- Μάλιστα, η ΟΤ δεν μπορεί παρά να προέρχεται από "επιστημονικές 
μετρήσεις", εκείνες δηλαδή που χαρακτηρίζονται όχι από έναν και 
μοναδικό αριθμό, π.χ. "3", π.χ. "Ω", αλλά από δύο 2, 
διαφορετικούς μεταξύ τους αριθμούς, π.χ. "2.8" και "3.2", π.χ. 
"Ω", οι οποίοι και καθορίζουν ένα διάστημα τιμών μέσα στο οποίο 
"οφείλει" να βρίσκεται η πραγματική τιμή της μέτρησης.

= Μα, τέλος πάντων : "Πώς Προκύπτει";

 - Για εμάς, και από την δική μας εμπειρία και γνώση, την οποία 
αποκτήσαμε από τις επιστημονικές μετρήσεις συντελεστών ανάκλασης 
και διάδοσης, που εμείς οι ίδιοι πραγματοποιούμε με έναν 
Automatic|Automated Vector Network Analyzer AVNA|VNA, προκύπτει
ως εξής:

- Μετά από συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία βαθμονόμησης|calibration που 
"εμείς" - δηλαδή ο καθένας την δική του - χρησιμοποιούμε, αλλά
και μετά από την μαθηματική επεξεργασία της συστημικής ή 
συστηματικής αβεβαιότητας ολόκληρης της μετρητικής διάταξης που 
"εμείς" - δηλαδή ο καθένας την δική του - χρησιμοποιούμε - για 
μια εντελώς πλήρη αναφορά παραπέμπουμε στο [#1] - φθάνουμε 
στο καθορισμό ενός, εν γένει μη-συμμετρικού, διαστήματος με άκρα 
δύο 2 τιμές εκατέρωθεν μιας θεωρουμένης ως μετρηθείσας - ας πούμε 
π.χ. σε "Ω", π.χ. "2.8" και "3.3" κάτω και πάνω από την π.χ.
 "2.9" ως η μετρηθείσα, δηλαδή συνολικά σε τρεις 3 αριθμούς, 
οπόταν, ένας ορισμός της "Ονομαστικής Τιμής" μπορεί, σίγουρα, να 
είναι εκείνη που προκύπτει, τελικώς , βγάζοντας τον αριθμητικό 
μέσο όρο των δύο 2 άκρων του διαστήματος αυτού, π.χ. (2.8+3.2)/2 
= 3.0, άρα η "Ονομαστική Τιμή" αυτής της αντίστασης θα λέγεται 
"3.0 Ω" με την ανοχή της να είναι "συν-πλην 0.2 "Ω".

- Οπότε, γενικεύοντας την ειδική μας αυτή μερική γνώση και 
εμπειρία μας, δηλαδή, "κάνοντας", όπως λέγεται, "επαγωγή" 
μπορούμε να σκεφθούμε και να αποδεχθούμε, ως λογική, μια εντελώς 
αντίστοιχη διαδικασία "ονοματοδοσίας" από τον οποιονδήποτε 
αξιοπρεπή επαγγελματία φυσικά, αυτόν που σέβεται την Εργασία του, 
τους άλλους, το Έργο του, τον εαυτό του τελικά...

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## johnnkast

Στου χουριό μ' λιέν:...Γιάνν'ς πιν Γιάνν'ς κιρνάει

----------


## pez

. . . . .

----------


## jimnaf

> - φθάνουμε 
> στο καθορισμό ενός, εν γένει μη-συμμετρικού, διαστήματος με άκρα 
> *δύο 2 τιμές εκατέρωθεν* μιας θεωρουμένης ως μετρηθείσας - ας πούμε 
> *π.χ. σε "Ω", π.χ. "2.8" και "3.3"* κάτω και πάνω από την π.χ.
>  "2.9" ως η μετρηθείσα, δηλαδή συνολικά σε τρεις 3 αριθμούς, 
> οπόταν, ένας ορισμός της "Ονομαστικής Τιμής" μπορεί, σίγουρα, να 
> είναι εκείνη που προκύπτει, τελικώς , βγάζοντας τον αριθμητικό 
> μέσο όρο των δύο 2 άκρων του διαστήματος αυτού, π.χ. (2.8+*3.2*)/2 
> = 3.0, άρα η "Ονομαστική Τιμή" αυτής της αντίστασης θα λέγεται 
> ...




Με μπέρδεψες  τώρα  .......  

δηλαδή  πάνω *3,3*  κάτω *2,8*  μέση *Ω..........     * (3,3+2,8/2 = 3,05 Ω ; 
η πάνω *3,2*  κάτω *2,8*  μέση *Ω*  ................. (3,2+2,8/2 = 3,00 Ω;  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## dovegroup

> Με μπέρδεψες  τώρα  .......  
> 
> δηλαδή  πάνω *3,3*  κάτω *2,8*  μέση *Ω..........     * (3,3+2,8/2 = 3,05 Ω ; 
> η πάνω *3,2*  κάτω *2,8*  μέση *Ω*  ................. (3,2+2,8/2 = 3,00 Ω;



Προφανώς εννοεί... τον μέσο όρο της ακολουθίας...αριθμών...
αλλά από πού η ανοχή βγαίνει στα 0.2Ω και όχι 0.25Ω?
1  +  2  + 3 = x/3=y
2.8+2.9+3.3=9/3=3
Εκτός και αν 3.2-2.8= 0,4/2=0,2Ω και το 3.3Ω είναι λίγο λάθος κεκτημένης ταχύτητας...

----------


## pez

= [jimnaf]:[#166]: Σωστά! Λάθος μας. Και δεν θα το διορθώσουμε
στο [#163]. Να μείνει εκεί. Να φαίνεται. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

= [dovergroup]:[#167]: Ναι! Ήταν ταχύτητα. Κεκτημένη : ) Σωστά! 
"Συν-Πλην 0.2 Ω". Ευχαριστούμε θερμώς! Ναι. Κάνουν αριθμητική 
ακολουθία. Αλλά : Απλά : "Τα άκρα, διά δύο". Να μας επιτρέψετε, 
όμως, να τονίσουμε πως: η "μετρηθείσα τιμή" είναι, "σωστά" εδώ,
στο παράδειγμα, "2.9 Ω", το διάστημα ανοχής είναι "(2.8,3.2) Ω", 
το εύρος της ανοχής "0.4 Ω", το σχετικό εύρος της ανοχής είναι 
"13.3... %", και το κέντρο του διαστήματος της ανοχής "3.0 Ω", 
είναι αυτό είναι που το ορίζουμε ως "Nominal Value". 

- Ωραία! Κάθε Παρατήρηση είναι Καλοδεχούμενη! Ιδίως αυτές που 
παρακινούν προς απάντηση, διόρθωση και εξήγηση.

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Την στιγμή αυτή βρισκόμαστε εδώ - widescreen display :



: op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160422/cables1a.gif 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει, έχω μπερδευτεί μάλλον  :Unsure: 
Το θέμα είναι αν μια κουλούρα μπορεί να γίνει φορτίο, ή αν το πρόγραμμα (που το αναλύετε τόσο καλά και μπράβο σας!) κάνει σωστούς υπολογισμούς?  :Confused1:

----------


## pez

= [GiwrgosTH]:[#170]: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Και ναι, δίκιο έχετε. 
Αλλά δεν είστε ο μόνος που μπερδεύεται. Εμείς ακόμα χειρότερα. 
Αισθανόμαστε μπουρδουκλωμένοι : ) Αρχικά, βέβαια, το θέμα ήταν 
μόνον αυτό. Οι κουλούρες σαν φορτία. Το οποίο και παραμένει. 
Όμως, στην πορεία προς επίλυσή του διαπιστώσαμε ότι προέκυπταν 
συνεχώς ζητήματα. Και το πήραμε απόφαση να μην επαναλάβουμε τα 
λάθη που κάναμε στο μακρινό, το "βιαστικό" παρελθόν μας, όταν 
υποφέραμε που δεν κάναμε "ό,τι κάναν κι όλοι οι άλλοι", δηλαδή, 
όλοι αυτοί οι ολίγοι, οι ασήμαντοι, που τύχη κακή τους έβαλε να 
βρεθούν μπροστά μας, κι οι οποίοι θολωμένοι από έναν βλακώδη 
στόχο μιας αμφίβολης - για να μην πούμε ανύπαρκτης - 
"επιτυχίας" - αν όχι εξασφαλισμένης αποτυχίας - παρέκαμπταν, 
παράχωναν κι έθαβαν συνεχώς όλα-όσα ακατανόητα έβρισκαν μπροστά 
τους, χτίζοντας έτσι ένα βρομερό, πανάθλιο, κακοποιό περιβάλλον, 
μια βεβαία Πτώση προς την ηθική και υλική χρεοκοπία. Κι αυτό 
κράτησε μέχρις ότου ανακαλύψαμε το Διαδίκτυο, όπου, προς μεγάλη 
μας - ομολογουμένως, αλλά ευχάριστη - έκπληξη, διαπιστώσαμε πως 
υπήρχαν κι άλλοι στον Κόσμο που, υποφέροντας αηδιασμένοι κι 
αυτοί σαν κι εμάς, βρήκαν Διέξοδο σε αυτό, κι έτσι ήταν που 
δραπετεύσαμε κι εμείς εκεί, και το βάλαμε στην ζωή μας - όπως 
δηλαδή λίγο-πολύ κι όλοι μας εδώ μέσα, υποθέτουμε. Όχι. Την φορά 
αυτή καθόλου δεν υποφέρουμε που επιχειρούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε, 
με τα όσα-όποια εφόδια διαθέτουμε, όλα-όσα προβλήματα ανακύπτουν 
: ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

CybEng (23-04-16), 

GiwrgosTH (22-04-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Να κάνω μια πρόταση?
Αντί να κάθεστε να ξεμπερδεύετε το κουβάρι, να ψάχνετε πως και τι σκεφτόταν ο κάθε ασήμαντος που έγραφε ένα πρόγραμμα, με κίνδυνο να πέσετε και εσείς σε αυτό το θλιβερό περιβάλλον του ( :Tongue2: ), γιατί δεν κάνετε κάτι πάρα, μα πάρα, πολύ απλό?
Να το δοκιμάσετε δηλαδή στην πράξη!
Θα χρειαστείτε μόνο μια κουλούρα καλώδιο και ένα Network analyser και σε 2-3 λεπτά θα έχετε την απάντηση!
Αφού δείτε με όργανα πλέον την συμπεριφορά του καλωδίου, μπορείτε μετά να το αναλύσετε και επιστημονικά.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να σκοτωθεί με καμιά φαλτσέτα προσπαθώντας να βάλει κονέκτορα αφού τα έχει κάνει μόνο θεωρία.

----------


## pez

[GiwrgosTH]:[#172]: Αντιπαρέρχομαι τα σχόλιά σας, καθότι αυτά
υποδηλώνουν πως όσα έγραψα παρεξηγήθηκαν και προσελήφθησαν ως 
ενοχλητικά : ) Λοιπόν. Πού λέμε πως εμείς δεν έχουμε ήδη 
πειραματικές ενδείξεις για αυτό; Αλλά κι αν εμείς οι ίδιοι δεν 
είχαμε, ποιος άλλος υπάρχει εδώ μέσα που να το έχει κάνει με 
αυτόν τον τρόπο που εσείς υποδεικνύετε; Μήπως υπονοείτε πως 
εσείς ο ίδιος, που όπως μας είπατε στο [#29] είστε εκείνος που 
προτείνατε την χρήση της κουλούρας σαν φορτίου; Ή μήπως ο 
[p.gabr], που στο [#1:5] υποδεικνύει την απόδειξη μιας τέτοιας 
χρήσης με την προσφυγή σε ένα πρόγραμμα, το [TLDetails]; Αλλά 
και για τον ίδιο τον συντάκτη του προγράμματος αυτού μας 
αδικείτε, κι αν και η γνώμη μας μπορεί, βεβαίως, να ερμηνεύεται 
κατά το δοκούν από τον καθένα, εν τούτοις εμείς σας 
διαβεβαιώνουμε πως η εκτίμησή μας μας για τον συγκεκριμένο 
περιστρέφεται κατά βάσιν γύρω από το σχόλιό μας [#42]. Συνεπώς, 
ας μας επιτραπεί να σας υποδείξουμε όπως μην αδικείτε ούτε τον 
εαυτό σας : όπως πολύ καλώς αντιλαμβάνεσθε, το θέμα έχει 
ξεφύγει, από την πολλή αρχή, από μια - πέραν των πειραματικών 
ενδείξεων - απαίτηση οριστικής πειραματικής απόδειξης με 
μετρήσεις, κι επειδή για εμάς το ζήτημα αυτό δεν είναι, προς το 
παρόν, πρώτης προτεραιότητος, δεν δύναμαι να επανέρχομαι ξανά-
-και-ξανά-στα-ίδια-και-στα-ίδια, τα οποία μπορεί βεβαίως με την 
διαρκή επανάληψή τους να δημιουργούν μια ατμόσφαιρα ακλόνητης 
κοινής λογικής, πλην όμως εμείς, ως άτομα περιορισμένης 
αντιλήψεως που είμαστε, δυνάμεθα μόνον μέχρις ενός  σημείου να 
παρακολουθούμε επιχειρήματα σαν κι αυτά : )

 - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Σε όποιο  network η σε όποιο software και να συνδέσεις και σαρώσεις μια ζώνη , η εικόνα θα είναι αυτή. 


tmp_28402-a-green-smoking-mosquito-coil359622361.jpg



Σας παρακολουθούμε πίσω από την κουρτίνα

----------


## pez

- [p.gabr]:[#175] : ) - Διφορούμενο, Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη... 
Όπως στην Μη-Γραμμική Πόλωση, που εξαρτάται από την θέση 
του Παρατηρητή, ως προς το Πέτασμα... : D Οπότε, διαλέγοντας 
εκείνη την πλευρά του πετάσματος που μας επιτρέπει να σε 
ευχαριστήσουμε : Να είσαι Καλά! - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## electron

Δυστυχώς η αέναη προσπάθεια ανάλυσης κάποιου που έφτιαξε ένα πρόγραμμα, μάλλον έκανε και τον κύριο καθηγητά να ξεχάσει από που ξεκίνησε και που θέλει να φτάσει. Το ακόμα πιο τραγικό είναι ότι γράφει μόνος του χωρίς να μπορεί κάποιος να τον παρακολουθήσει και το ακόμη πιο τραγικότερο είναι ότι τόσες δημοσιεύσεις δεν έχουν βοηθήσει κανέναν από εμάς τους κοινούς θνητούς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Αφού λοιπόν εσείς το έχετε δοκιμάσει πειραματικά, πείτε μας τι συμπεράσμα βγάλατε. 
Τι είδατε στον αναλυτή.
Εγώ σας έχω πει τι είδα και ευχαρίστως να ξανακάνω το τεστ και με κάμερα από Δευτέρα, φτάνει να έχω καλώδιο.

----------

pez (24-04-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Αντε  την Δευτέρα που θα πάω στην δουλειά (για τα χρόνια πολλά),  αν μπορέσω θα το κάνω 
Γιώργο δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις μια κουλούρα ολόκληρη ,3 μέτρα RG-58 φτάνουν. Σάρωσε έως 1-150 MHz και τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν 
Δεν θα διαφέρει και πολύ από το φιδάκι που έβαλα ( χάρτη smith)
Όσο για εσάς Κ Σιμουρτοπουλε έχετε όλο το δικαίωμα να ερευνάτε το φαινόμενο πέρα απ τον ορίζοντα , στην σκοτεινή "ζώνη του λυκόφωτος"

----------


## pez

= [GiwrgosTH]:[#178] Σαν να υπάρχει μια δυσκολία επικοινωνίας... 
: ) Τέλος πάντων... Ναι, θυμάμαι πως είχαμε πάρει ενδείξεις πριν 
από πάρα πολλά χρόνια - περί το '82; θα σας γελάσω... - μετά από 
μια υπόδειξη του ΚΚ SV7LO και με μια ολοκαίνουρια κουλούρα 
καλώδιο RG-δεν-θυμάμαι-τι που -χαρά που κάναμε, θυμάμαι!- μόλις 
το είχαμε ολοκαίνουριο προμηθευτεί, αλλά μέτρηση δεν πήραμε. 
Εκείνη την εποχή απλώς χάσκαμε μπροστά στον καθοδικό σωλήνα, και 
ναι, δίκιο έχει ο Παναγιώτης [p.gabr]:[#175],[#179] - τώρα 
καταλαβαίνω -- καιρός ήταν, έ; : D - τι θέλει να μας πει : 
φιδάκια, πράσινα : ) βλέπαμε πάνω σε φόντο μαύρο... Πώς λένε 
"πράσινα άλογα"; Από δαύτα... : ) Έτσι. Όπως τα έχουμε ξαναπεί 
κι αλλού : για να μετρήσουμε, περάσανε χρόνια άλλα πολλά... 
Όμως, νομίζω πως αυτή η ιστορία πάει κουτί εδώ, οπότε, ας την 
επαναλάβω, να μείνει εδώ όπου και - ας πούμε "δικαιωματικά" : D 
- αυτή "ανήκει" :

----------------------------------------------------------------

30-04-15, 22:15

[#85] : p.gabr : Κοιτάξτε λίγο, σας παρακαλώ : Κ α τ α λ α β α ί 
ν ω. Δεν θα προσποιηθώ τον "άνετο" και πως "δεν έτρεξε τίποτα". 
Για να πάρουμε με τον "A-VNA" την πρώτη μέτρηση, την 
επιστημονική, που λέμε, 
-
μια στιγμή να μετρήσω, μμμ, από το 1982 θα ήτανε, κι ύστερα από 
το 1993, που "μπουκάρανε" στο Εργαστήριο "άγνωστοι" και μας 
"βουτήξανε", "επιλεκτικά", τετράδια με ερευνητικές σημειώσεις 
και σκληρούς δίσκους, ποιος είχε τότε 286, με τα δικά μας τα 
προγράμματα για τον αυτοματοποιημένο έλεγχο των μηχανημάτων, 
του "ρότορα" που εμείς φτιάξαμε, και άλλα διάφορα, να μην τα 
ξαναθυμάμαι τώρα, όλα αναγκαία, κ.λπ., να μην μακρηγορώ, κι 
αναγκαστήκαμε να τα ξαναφτιάχνουμε, από την αρχή, ως το 1998
-
περάσανε έτη συναπτά : δεκαέξι 16. Απαιτήθηκε : Εργασία. Και 
μάλιστα : Σκληρή. Όχι "διακοπές", όχι "Σαββατοκύριακα", όχι 
"εορτές", όχι "πανηγύρεις", όχι "χαβαλέ". Εργασία. Όπως ακριβώς 
τα λέτε εσείς, έτσι ακριβώς ήταν στην αρχή και για εμάς : 
Μεσάνυχτα. Μαύρα. Αλλά εντάξει. Αξιωθήκαμε. Και "είδαμε" "κάτι",
από τα ατελείωτα "όλα". Έτυχε. Ευτυχώς - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

: [Περί εικονικού φορτίου απορία : #86]

----------------------------------------------------------------

- Αλλά : Μπράβο σας! Ναι! Έτσι! Να το κάνετε και να το 
βιντεοσκοπήσετε! Ωραία!  : ) - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## MacGyver

Όπως και να έχει, είτε υπάρχουν μηχανήματα είτε όχι, η έρευνα δεν τελειώνει ποτέ.
Και να μην ξεχνάμε, αυτά τα μηχανήματα εφευρίσκονται και βελτιώνονται από μελέτες και αναλύσεις.
Το ότι δεν δυνάμεθα να τις παρακολουθήσουμε δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι είναι και άχρηστες. 
Οι μαθηματικοί και οι φιλόλογοι, πάντα ήταν οι ποιο ανεπιθύμητοι (λόγω αδυναμίας κατανόησης των μαθημάτων τους).

----------


## electron

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι κάποτε η θεωρία και η ανάλυση πρέπει να ολοκληρώνεται ώστε να εξάγεται ενα συμπέρασμα κατανοητό προς όλους. Αυτό μου θυμίζει λίγο την σχολή αυτοματισμού όπου όλοι μαθαίνουν τέλεια το matlab, αλλά κανένας δεν ξέρει να προγραμματίζει κάτι απλό σε ένα plc. Καλή λοιπόν η θεωρία αλλά πρέπει να συνδέεται και με την πράξη.

----------


## pez

= [MacGyver]:[#181]: Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Να, λοιπόν, ο Καλός Λόγος 
που δικαιολογεί πλήρως την αναμονή για την παρουσίαση - fair 
use - των επομένων, ολίγων, μεταφρασμένων: 

0
---------------------------------------------------------------
"Τα Μαθηματικά είναι ακατανόητα"| "Mathematics is gibberish."
---------------------------------------------------------------
Oliver Heaviside, "Electromagnetic Theory", Vol.I, 
p.p. 8-9, Preface : December 16, 1893

archive.org/details/electromagnetict01heavuoft
PDF : p.p. 36-37

[#79][#105][#122][#123]

1
---------------------------------------------------------------
O Oliver Heaviside FRS .. . . .| Oliver Heaviside FRS
(18 Μαΐου 1850 - 3 Φεβρουαρίου | (18 May 1850 β 3 February
1925) . . . . . . . . . . . . .| 1925)
ήταν ένας αυτοδίδακτος 'Αγγλος | was a self-taught English
ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, . . . .| electrical engineer,
μαθηματικός, και φυσικός, . . .| mathematician, and physicist
που υιοθέτησε τους μιγαδικούς .| who adapted complex
αριθμούς για την μελέτη των . .| numbers to the study of
των ηλεκτρικών κυκλωμάτων, .. .| electrical circuits
επινόησε μαθηματικές .. . . . .| invented mathematical
τεχνικές για την λύση των . . .| techniques for the solution of
διαφορικών εξισώσεων .. . . . .| differential equations
(ισοδύναμες προς τους . . . . .| (equivalent to
μετασχηματισμούς Laplace), .. .| Laplace transforms),
αναδιατύπωσε .. . . . . . . . .| reformulated
τις πεδιακές εξισώσεις Maxwell | Maxwell's field equations in
συναρτήσει των ηλεκτρικών και .| in terms of electric and
μαγνητικών δυνάμεων και της . .| magnetic forces and
ροής ενεργείας και .. . . . . .| energy flux and
συν-διαμόρφωσε ανεξάρτητα . . .| independently co-formulated
την διανυσματική ανάλυση. . . .| vector analysis.
Αν και σε αντίθεση με το .. . .| Although at odds with the
επιστημονικό κατεστημένο κατά .| scientific establishment for
το πλείστον της ζωής του, . . .| most of his life,
ο Heaviside άλλαξε την όψη των | Heaviside changed the face of
τηλεπικοινωνιών, .. . . . . . .| telecommunications,
των μαθηματικών και της . . . .| mathematics, and
επιστήμης για τα επόμενα χρόνια| science for years to come
---------------------------------------------------------------
"This page was last modified on 4 April 2016, at 18:56"
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Heaviside

2
---------------------------------------------------------------
Ο άνθρωπος που είναι ο κύριος .| The man chiefly
υπεύθυνος για μια νέα και πιο .| responsible for a new and more
πλήρη μαθηματική ανάλυση .. . .| complete mathematical analysis
της διάδοσης του σήματος στις .| of signal propagation on
γραμμές μεταφοράς ήταν o Oliver| transmission lines was Oliver
Heaviside, ένας από τους πλέον | Heaviside, one of the most
ασυνήθεις, και την ίδια στιγμή | unusual, and at the same time
πιο παραγωγικούς μηχανικο- .. .| most productive engineer-
-μαθηματικούς όλων των εποχών .| mathematicians of all time.
Ένας ανεψιός του Charles  .. . .| A nephew of Charles
Wheatstone, ο εξέχων αυτός .. .| Wheatstone, the prominent
επιστήμων ηλεκτρολόγος και .. .| electrical scientist and 
εφευρέτης του τηλεγράφου, και .| telegraph inventor, and
αδελφός ενός πασίγνωστου .. . .| brother of a well-known
μηχανικού του τηλεγράφου, ο . .| telegraph engineer,
Oliver Heaviside εργάσθηκε για | Oliver Heaviside worked for
λίγα χρόνια στην Βρετανική .. .| a  few years in the British
τηλεγραφική βιομηχανία, ύστερα | telegraph industry, then
"παραιτήθηκε" (σύμφωνα με μια .| "retired" according to a
μείζονα εγκυκλοπαίδεια) το 1874| major encyclopedia) in 1874
σε ηλικία 24 ετών, για να . . .| at age 24, to
περάσει τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια ..| spend the next fifty years
της ζωής του σε σχεδόν πλήρη ..| of his life in almost total
απομόνωση. .. . . . . . . . . .| seclusion.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Robert A. Chipman: "Schaum's Outline of Theory and Problems of
Transmission Lines", McGraw-Hill, 1968, p.5
---------------------------------------------------------------
[#3][#32][#46][#47][#48][#49][#50][#52][#56][#60][#61][#63][#79]

3
---------------------------------------------------------------
|"Transmission Line Calculator", BY  P.  H.  SMITH, Radio
| Development  Department, Bell  Telephone  Laboratories,
| Electronics, January 1939, p.p. 29-31
| americanradiohistory.com/Archive-Electronics/30s/Electronics-1939-01.pdf
| PDF Page 31-34
|
| Ο Αυθεντικός Χάρτης, στην σελίδα 31 (PDF 34)
---------------------------------------------------------------
| Subject: [lc] [ra] "Ο Αυθεντικός Χάρτης Smith"
| Sent...: Wednesday, April 06, 2016 10:44 PM
| To.....: loose-connection@120pi.op4.eu
---------------------------------------------------------------
- Κι αυτό το τελευταίο, σαν "σπέσιαλ μπόνους" 

: )

 - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

SRF (24-04-16)

----------


## pez

- Το [#110] ; Εξαντλήθηκε. Με την Μεταμέλεια [#117]. 

: )

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Off topic 

Κ. Πέτρο μια μέρα ήμουν στο Καποδιστριακό  και όπως περνούσα στον διάδρομο βλέπω την αίθουσα των μαθηματικών, λέω δεν μπαίνω μέσα να δω τι κάνουν και πιό ήταν το θέμα της ημέρας; 
Να αποδειχθεί για τι μετά τον ακέραιο αριθμό ένα είναι το δύο. Πίνακες ανέβαζαν ,πινακες κατεβαζαν ,γράφανε -σβηνανε και εγώ απορούσα. Στάθηκα ήρωας, άντεξα  να τους βλέπω μισή ώρα, σκέφτηκα ότι αν είναι να προχωρησουν και στο τρία καήκαμε. 

Άβυσσος η ψυχή και το κουράγιο τους, αφού λοιπόν θέλησαν να δώσουν και απάντηση και σε αυτό  ,οτιδήποτε άλλο και αυτο που εσεις κάνετε ,τα θεωρώ πταίσματα  !!!!

----------


## pez

- [p.gabr]:[#185] : ) Δηλαδή, αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, έτσι που μας τα 
λες, πού να δεις και τι μας σούρνει ο Oliver στις σελίδες του :
8 και 9 [#183:0]... Θα φρίξεις! Αλλά τι σας 'λεγα  [#80]; Ας το 
ενισχύσουμε κι αυτό : ) : Από Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, από Πάσχα, 
Δεκαπενταύγουστος, κι από Δεκαπενταύγουστο, Χριστούγεννα : ) 
- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος - ΥΓ Άντε με το Καλό, και Καλή σας 
Επιτυχία με την βιντεοσκόπησή σας - Περιμένουμε!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ΥΓ Άντε με το Καλό, και Καλή σας 
> Επιτυχία με την βιντεοσκόπησή σας - Περιμένουμε!



Σας είπα, με την προϋπόθεση ότι έχω καλώδιο, που μάλλον δεν έχω και δε σκοπεύω να αγοράσω 100 μ. RG213 απλά και μόνο για να αποδείξω κάτι, θα κάνω τη μέτρηση ίσως και αύριο.
Μπορώ να το δω και με spectrum analyzer και ένα directional coupler, αλλά πιστεύω πως με το network analyzer δεν θα μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί η μέτρηση.
Το αποτέλεσμα το ξέρω ήδη, στους 400 mhz θα έχω περίπου -30dB προσαρμογή και στους 1000 κάπου στα -50dB, νούμερα τέλεια για φορτίο!
Μετά θα το βάλω και σε έναν πομπό να δουλέψει σαν φορτίο και θα σας δείξω και τα στάσιμα που θα γράφει. 
Μιλάμε πάντα για επαγγελματικό πομπό ισχύος τουλάχιστον 300 Watt, που δεν μπορείς εύκολα να "ξεγελάσεις" τις προστασίες του και να δείξουν ότι θέλουν, γιατί λόγω της εγγύησης κάποια μενού του είναι κλειδωμένα, ακριβώς γι΄ αυτόν το λόγο.
Μπορώ να κάνω και αυτό που λέει ο Παναγιώτης με 2-3 μέτρα καλώδιο θα βγει κάποιο συμπέρασμα, αλλά θέλω να σας το δείξω σε πλήρη λειτουργία.

----------


## pez

- [GiwrgosTH]:[#187]: Εντάξει. Αλλά, σας παρακαλώ, για κοιτάξτε 
λίγο : μού φαίνεται πως σαν κάπως παρεξηγήσατε αυτά που έγραψα. 
Καθότι, όσον αφορά εμάς, και καταλαβαίνουμε, και δεν έχουμε λόγο 
να αμφιβάλλουμε για αυτά που μας λέτε πως είδατε, και κάποια 
στιγμή θα στήσουμε ένα τέτοιο πείραμα. Τώρα "δεν δυνάμεθα" για 
λόγους, που λένε, αντικειμενικούς, : ) π.χ. μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, 
ούτε κι εμείς έχουμε μια κουλούρα από RG-ο,τιδήποτε ή όποιο άλλο 
καλώδιο, οποιοδήποτε. Κι έτσι, αν κάποια στιγμή το κάνετε, να το 
κάνετε, αλλά να το κάνετε πρώτα για εσάς - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> - [GiwrgosTH]:[#187]: Εντάξει. Αλλά, σας παρακαλώ, για κοιτάξτε 
> λίγο : μού φαίνεται πως σαν κάπως παρεξηγήσατε αυτά που έγραψα. 
> Καθότι, όσον αφορά εμάς, και καταλαβαίνουμε, και δεν έχουμε λόγο 
> να αμφιβάλλουμε για αυτά που μας λέτε πως είδατε, και κάποια 
> στιγμή θα στήσουμε ένα τέτοιο πείραμα. Τώρα "δεν δυνάμεθα" για 
> λόγους, που λένε, αντικειμενικούς, : ) π.χ. μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, 
> ούτε κι εμείς έχουμε μια κουλούρα από RG-ο,τιδήποτε ή όποιο άλλο 
> καλώδιο, οποιοδήποτε. Κι έτσι, αν κάποια στιγμή το κάνετε, να το 
> κάνετε, αλλά να το κάνετε πρώτα για εσάς - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Ναι, μάλλον παρεξηγήθηκαν αυτά που γράψαμε  :Unsure: 
Όχι, για μένα δεν το θέλω, το έχω κάνει και τα αποτελέσματα μου είναι ήδη γνωστά.
Άλλωστε πλέον από φορτία γεμάτος ο τόπος, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για κουλούρες  :Wink: 
Είπα μήπως σε περίπτωση που δεν διαθέτετε τα κατάλληλα όργανα να το έκανα και να βγάλετε τα όποια συμπεράσματα.

----------


## pez

- [GiwrgosTH]:[#189]: Ωραία. Διότι εγώ νόμιζα πως ζητούσατε από 
εμάς,  να κάνουμε το πείραμα... : ) οπότε, όταν προσφερθήκατε 
να το κάνετε εσείς το πείραμα, τότε μόνον κατάλαβα πως ενώ εσείς
είχατε "δει", δεν είχατε κρατήσει, ας πούμε, "αποδείξεις"... Κι 
έτσι, ο μόνος λόγος που σας παρακίνησα, να το κάνετε και πάλι το 
πείραμα, ήταν για να το βιντεοσκοπήσετε. Διότι πιστεύω πως θα 
έχει ενδιαφέρον. Από την άλλη μεριά, δεν θα καταπιανόμασταν με 
το θέμα αν δεν είχαμε μια, κάποια, "ένδειξη", κι αν δεν το 
βλέπαμε σαν μια Καλή Αφορμή για να επιχειρήσουμε να βάλουμε μια, 
κάποια, τάξη στις γνώσεις μας περί των γραμμών, λόγω της εν τω 
μεταξύ - από την δεκαετία του 1830, της δολοφονίας του 
Καποδίστρια δηλαδή, για να μην ξεχνάμε και την πραγματική μας 
κατάσταση - συσσώρευσης στην βιβλιογραφία ενός τεραστίου πλήθους 
Εργασιών και "εργασιών" γύρω από το γενικό αντικείμενο των 
γραμμών μεταφοράς, με σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο την αποθάρρυνση, το 
ολιγότερον, του νεοφώτιστου - κακό αυτό. Τέλος, οι επιφυλάξεις 
που εξέφρασα : [#87] αφορούσαν όχι την πειραματική ένδειξη αλλά 
τα δικά μας, τα τελικά  αποτελέσματά μας, από την απόπειρά μας να 
εντάξουμε το ειδικό αυτό θέμα ως ειδική περίπτωση της γενικής 
θεωρίας των γραμμών, καθώς και από τη διεξαγωγή επιστημονικών 
μετρήσεων. Συνεπώς, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσθε, κάτω αυτήν την - πάρα 
πολύ, για εμάς, συμβολική, από κάθε άποψη [#144] - ονομασία του 
θέματος, κρυβότανε - το διαισθανόμασταν αυτό - από την Πολλή 
Αρχή, ένα σωρό ανοικτά, τουλάχιστον για εμάς, ζητήματα, πράγμα 
που αποδεικνύεται από το μέγα πλήθος των παρεκβάσεων που 
αναγκαστικά προκύπτουν αντιστοίχως, οι οποίες μάλιστα, για 
πολλούς, δυσχεραίνουν την παρακολούθηση του θέματος τα μάλα - 
ας πούμε και ημών των ιδίων μη εξαιρουμένων : ) - γεγονός που 
αποτελεί - το αντιλαμβανόμαστε καλώς αυτό - αφορμή για την 
δημιουργία αντιστοίχως μεγάλου πλήθους παρεξηγήσεων και ποικίλων 
σχολίων... - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έχω και μια κουλούρα 213 (ήταν κατοστάρα αλλά αφαίρεσα περίπου 8 μέτρα) και αναλυτή.

Ποιος βάζει κονέκτορα τώρα. Κλαιν θα βάλω το φορτίο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> - [GiwrgosTH]:[#189]: Ωραία. Διότι εγώ νόμιζα πως ζητούσατε από 
> εμάς,  να κάνουμε το πείραμα... : ) οπότε, όταν προσφερθήκατε 
> να το κάνετε εσείς το πείραμα, τότε μόνον κατάλαβα πως ενώ εσείς
> είχατε "δει", δεν είχατε κρατήσει, ας πούμε, "αποδείξεις"...



Μα σας είπα πως αντί να αναλύετε επί μήνες πως δουλεύει ένα πρόγραμμα και αν τελικά είναι σωστό, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κάνετε στην πράξη για να δείτε τα αποτελέσματα και αναλύοντάς τα να δείτε μετά και τη θεωρία.
Θα ήταν πιο απλό.
Αλλά αφού δεν έχετε ίσως τα μέσα να το κάνετε, προσφέρθηκα να το κάνω εγώ για σας και να σας το δώσω σε βίντεο.
Και όταν λέτε δεν κράτησα αποδείξεις? Τι αποδείξεις να κρατήσω?

----------


## p.gabr

20160425_094854.jpg


20160425_094838.jpg

Έκανα πολύ γρήγορα μια μέτρηση  και θα ανεβάσω και ένα βίντεο Απλά για να καταλάβουν και οι υπόλοιποι 
Τώρα δεν έχω πολλές δυνατότητες, γιατί δεν είμαι σε υπολογιστή αλλά με το κινητό 
Το βράδυ περισσότερα μαζί με το βίντεο 
Απλά ότι βλέπετε έγινε με καλώδιο ανοικτό 8 περίπου μέτρων και σάρωση 1.0 - 200Μηζ

----------

Brown Fox (25-04-16), 

pez (25-04-16), 

SeAfasia (26-04-16), 

SRF (25-04-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Το βίντεο 




Να διευκρινίσω κάτι
Στην αρχή στον χάρτη smith φαίνεται λίγο οκταγωνισμενος  ο κάθε κύκλος  ,αυτό λόγω της γρήγορης σάρωσης και της δειγματοληψία 
Σταδιακά ανεβαίνοντας συχνότητα προς τις υψηλές( μέχρι τους 200ΜΗΖ ) βλεπουμε τους κύκλους συγκλίνουν προς το κέντρο ,πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πλησιάζουμε προς τα 50ωμ
Όμως το καλώδιο είναι μικρο και φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να φτάσουμε μια τέτοια τιμή
Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα (φαινομενικά) θα είχαμε εάν κοιτούσαμε μια συχνότητα και άπλα είχαμε την δυνατότητα να αυξάνουμε το μήκος 



  Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είχα την άνεση  να καθίσω και να φτιάξω ένα σωστό βίντεο ( έγινε σε δυο λεπτά με μια και μόνο δοκιμή ) .Πιστεύω και αυτό κάτι να δείχνει σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν καταλάβει τι δείχνει ο αναλυτής

----------

Dragonborn (26-04-16), 

GiwrgosTH (25-04-16), 

pez (26-04-16), 

SeAfasia (26-04-16)

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#193][#194]:




- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160426/3.jpg

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ Η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται

----------


## SeAfasia

παίζει να το δοκιμάσεις με ένα τύπο balun;

----------


## pez

- [#195] : Η πειραματική ένδειξη, που την στιγμή αυτή πράγματι
διαθέτουμε από την Εργασία του [p.gabr]:[#193][#194], αποτελεί 
άλλη μια - τυπική - επιβεβαίωση της έκτασης της προετοιμασίας 
που απαιτεί η οργάνωση μιας αξιόπιστης απόπειρας πρακτικής 
επαλήθευσης ενός καθαρά θεωρητικού-μαθηματικού συμπεράσματος. 
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Πέτρο 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι έγινε έγινε πολύ πρόχειρα συνδέοντας ένα καλώδιο 4,7 μέτρων που είχα απο παλιά για αναστροφη στους 10 mhz ,συν ένα άλλο περί τα τρία τέσσερα μέτρα ,που ούτε καν πρόσεξα τι ήταν. 
Το όργανο αυτό μαζί με το S Parameter είναι εξαιρετικής ακριβείας με πολλά options ακόμα και για έλεγχο SMD εξαρτημάτων. Είχε αγοραστεί 16,000,000 δρχ το  2000-2001
Οποιαδήποτε σφάλμα οφείλεται στον χειριστή και σε κάτι που δεν έκανε σωστά. Τα λεφτά πολλά άλλα σκεφτείτε ότι επισκευή λίγων βαθμίδων έκαναν απόσβεση 
Θα μπορούσε εύκολα να διασταυρωθουν τα θεωρητικά με τα πρακτικά αποτελέσματα γιατί είναι δύσκολο να προχωράς μόνο με το μολύβι 
Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο περισσότερο ,γιατί έχω αποχωρήσει από αυτόν τον χώρο.

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#198] - Μπράβο σου, Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, για όσα, με 
τόσο Φιλότιμο, μας λες, όλα χρήσιμα, κι Ευχαριστούμε Πολύ! 

Αν όμως μιλάς ειδικά και για την επισκευή του ιδίου του VNA, 
εκεί είναι που σε καταλαβαίνουμε πλήρως, διότι "παλαιά", που 
μας δίνανε * ό λ α * τα λεπτομερή technical manuals των 
μηχανημάτων που μας πουλούσανε, μπορούσαμε κι εμείς να 
συντηρούμε και να επισκευάζουμε ειδικά κι αυτόν: 



sci-eng-tech.op4.eu/ant-rf-mw-meas/19.htm 

και μάλιστα, κατ' επανάληψιν, δεδομένου, ιδίως, του γεγονότος 
ότι την πρώτη φορά που "χάλασε", "χάνοντας" τους diamond markers 
του, "ευτυχώς" γρήγορα, σχεδόν αμέσως, στην αρχή που βγάζουν, 
υποτίθεται, όλα τα σοβαρά προβλήματα, δηλαδή εντός "περιόδου 
εγγυήσεως", και σηκώσαμε τα χέρια ψηλά, και μόνον που τον 
στείλαμε πίσω στην Αμερική για επισκευή, αντιλαμβάνεσαι τι 
σήμαιναν όλα αυτά τα πάνε-έλα "κ.λπ.", έτσι ώστε κι εμείς 
αποφασίσαμε να μην τον ξαναστείλουμε,  και να απομονώνουμε και 
να παρακάμπτουμε, την μια μετά την άλλη, τις επόμενες βλάβες του, 
εκείνες δηλαδή που αφορούσαν ορισμένες από τις "ευκολίες" που 
μας παρείχε, παραιτούμενοι έτσι, κι αντιστοίχως, από αυτές, 
μέχρις ότου, τρεις 3 δεκαετίες αργότερα, κι αφού με την 
Προσωπική μας Εργασία και Φροντίδα, έβγαλε τα λεφτά του, όπως 
και συ λες : "με το πολύ παραπάνω"  - άσχετον το τι τελικά εμείς, 
ως Υπηρέτες του Δημοσίου Συμφέροντος --που ακόμα, ως τέτοιοι, 
όπως είναι ολοφάνερο, ενεργούμε κι εδώ μέσα-- τελικά εισπράξαμε, 
από το δηλητηριώδες περιβάλλον, που κακή μας τύχη μάς έριξε εκεί 
μέσα - μέχρις ότου, λοιπόν, άφησε την Τελευταία του Πνοή, τον 
τελευταίο του καπνό, κάπως σαν στην άκρη από το φιδάκι : #175 
που μας έδειξες : ) Και Παρέδωσε.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

0
Για να προλάβουμε οποιαδήποτε νέα δυσανασχέτηση για το θέμα μας
αυτό, "επικαλούμαστε" : ) από την πολλή αρχή του, το [#140]: 

"Ερασιτεχνικά Ράδιο-Μαθηματικά : Ακρίβεια και Σημαντικά Ψηφία :
ARRL Radio Mathematics Accuracy and Significant Figures. 

1
- Λοιπόν. Οι πέντε 5 τρόποι στρογγυλοποίησης, που αναφέρουμε 
στις [Μετρήσεις - Τελείες - Μηδενικά : #161], μας έχουν κάνει 
καχύποπτους... 

- Μήπως πρόκειται για μια άχρηστη, υπερβολική, λεπτολογία; Αφού 
ένα μικρότερο πλήθος τρόπων, φαντάζει πολύ πιθανό. 

2
Για παράδειγμα:

Η στρογγυλοποίηση στην θέση του προτελευταίου σημαντικού ψηφίου 
του θετικού αριθμού (+)2.8 - όπου, δηλαδή, "προτελευταίο" είναι 
εδώ το πρώτο ψηφίο - δίνει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στρογγυλοποίησης 
και με τους ακόλουθους δύο - φερομένους ως διαφορετικούς - 
τρόπους στρογγυλοποίησης: και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον 
Μεγαλύτερο, "Μ" : 3, και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον απολύτως 
Μεγαλύτερο, "αΜ" : 3 επίσης, όπως, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δίνουν και 
οι άλλοι δύο - φερόμενοι επίσης ως διαφορετικοί - τρόποι 
στρογγυλοποίησης : και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον μικρότερο, 
"μ" : 2, και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον απολύτως μικρότερο, 
"αμ" : 2 επίσης.

Αλλά και η στρογγυλοποίηση στην θέση του προτελευταίου 
σημαντικού ψηφίου του αρνητικού αριθμού -2.8 - όπου, δηλαδή, 
επίσης "προτελευταίο" είναι το πρώτο - δίνει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα 
στρογγυλοποίησης και με τους ακόλουθους δύο - φερομένους ως 
διαφορετικούς - τρόπους στρογγυλοποίησης: και με στρογγυλοποίηση 
στον μικρότερο, "μ" : -3, και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον απολύτως 
Μεγαλύτερο, "αΜ" : -3 επίσης, όπως, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δίνουν οι 
άλλοι δύο - φερόμενοι ως διαφορετικοί - τρόποι στρογγυλοποίησης: 
και με στρογγυλοποίηση στον μεγαλύτερο, "Μ" : -2 , και με 
στρογγυλοποίηση στον απολύτως μικρότερο "αμ" : -2 επίσης.

3
Αυτά, βέβαια,  οφείλονται στον ορισμό της απόλυτης τιμής ενός 
αριθμού, π.χ. |-2.8| = +2.8 = |+2.8|, κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που 
μάς φαίνεται περιττή μια διάκριση 4 διαφορετικών περιπτώσεων, 
ενώ θα μπορούσαν, ενδεχομένως, να είναι μόνον 2, ανάλογα με το 
αν ο αριθμός είναι, ως άνω, θετικός ή αρνητικός - πέραν, 
βεβαίως, της 5ης, ολωσδιόλου διαφορετικής, περίπτωσης της
στρογγυλοποίησης στον πλησιέστερο του προτελευταίου σημαντικού 
ψηφίου. 

4
Αναζητώντας, λοιπόν, τους λόγους της συντηρούμενης πενταπλής 
αυτής διάκρισης σκεφθήκαμε πως αυτούς μπορούμε κυρίως να τους
εντοπίσουμε, τόσο (1) στον τρόπο|mode|ρυθμό στρογγυλοποίησης που 
εργάζεται (στο δυαδικό σύστημα) η CPU των υπολογιστών μας και 
των (ηλεκτρονικών) calculators μας, ο οποίος επιλέγεται: είτε 
από την ίδια την CPU, "by default", είτε από εμάς, αν-και-όταν 
μας αφήνει να το κάνουμε αυτό ο compiler μας, είτε, σπάνια, από 
"εντελώς εμάς", σε assembly, πλην όπως όποια κι αν είναι η 
περίπτωση, το mode επιλέγεται, συνηθέστατα, "άπαξ-διά-παντός" 
και όλες οι επόμενες στρογγυλοποιήσεις γίνονται κατά τον ίδιο 
αυτόν τρόπο, όσο και (2) στον τρόπο που εμείς οι ίδιοι, όταν 
"κάνουμε πράξεις" μηχανικά, με-χαρτί-και-με-μολύβι, 
στρογγυλοποιούμε το αποτέλεσμα κάθε "ενδιάμεσης", όπως την λέμε, 
πράξης, επιλέγοντας - μάλλον ασυναίσθητα, για να μην πούμε "στην 
τύχη" - έναν από αυτούς τους πέντε 5 τρόπους, προς εκείνον τον 
αριθμό που μας φαίνεται να είναι "ο πιο αρμόζων στην 
περίσταση"... : D

5
Έτσι όμως, ενώ ο περιορισμός των περιπτώσεων φαίνεται ως λογικά 
αναπόφευκτος, αφού ισχύει για τον έναν-κάθε-όποιον αριθμό, όταν 
βέβαια αυτός θεωρείται "από μόνος του", μεμονωμένα, εν τούτοις 
όταν λογαριάζουμε κατεβατά, είτε μηχανικά είτε με μηχανή και δύο 
έτσι στρογγυλοποιημένοι αριθμοί, έρχεται η σειρά τους για να 
συμμετάσχουν σε μια, όποια, πράξη, π.χ. στην πρόσθεση, π.χ. του 
+2.8 και του -2.8, το αποτέλεσμα, παύει να είναι, ως ανωτέρω, 
διπλό, π.χ. 2 ή 3 και -2 ή -3, αντιστοίχως, και γίνεται τριπλό:  

+----+---+-+----+-+---+
|Mode|2.8|+|-2.8|=| 0 |
+----+---+-+----+-+---+
|"Μ" | 3 |+| -2 |=| 1 |
+----+---+-+----+-+---+
|"αΜ | 3 |+| -3 |=| 0 |
+----+---+-+----+-+---+
|"αμ"| 2 |+| -2 |=| 0 |
+----+---+-+----+-+---+
|"μ" | 2 |+| -3 |=|-1 |
+----+---+-+----+-+---+

6
Θέλοντας, τέλος, να επιβεβαιώσουμε τις σκέψεις μας αυτές, 
αναζητήσαμε στο διαδίκτυο - ή πολύ ορθότερα, λόγω μονοπωλίου : 
"γκουγκλάραμε" : ) - για ζητήματα στρογγυλοποίησης, και σχεδόν 
αμέσως, στην wikipedia, ανακαλύψαμε έναν πολύ χρήσιμο Πίνακα με 
Παραδείγματα, τα οποία φαίνεται πως αφενός μας δικαιώνουν, κι 
αφετέρου μας απαλλάσσουν από την υποχρέωση αναπαραγωγής πλήθους
παραδειγμάτων που να εξαντλούν όλες τις, και τις 5, περιπτώσεις 
στρογγυλοποίησης - Comparison of rounding modes:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rounding#Comparison_of_rounding_modes
- This page was last modified on 12 April 2016, at 20:15 -

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= Πώς Διαβάζουμε τα Φύλλα Τεχνικών Δεδομένων;

- Προς μεγίστη ευχαρίστησή μας μόλις διαπιστώσαμε ότι ο δικός 
μας προβληματισμός αναφορικά με την ανάγνωση και σημασία των 
ονομαστικών τιμών και των προδιαγραφών ούτε υπερβολικός είναι, 
ούτε λυμένος είναι, ούτε μονοπωλεί το δικό μας και μόνον 
ενδιαφέρον, αφού μια αναφορά στο άρθρο της wikipedia για τον 
Προσδιορισμό των Σημαντικών Ψηφίων: 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Significant_figures#Identifying_significant_figure  s
- This page was last modified on 27 April 2016, at 06:43 -

παραπέμπει στα πρόφατα (2013) αποτελέσματα εργασιών υποεπιτροπής 
της ASTM American Society for Testing and Materials - International
για μια: 

"Πρότυπη Πρακτική για την Χρήση Σημαντικών Ψηφίων στα Δεδομένα 
Δοκιμών προς Διαπίστωση Συμφωνίας με τις Προδιαγραφές"

"Standard Practice for Using Significant Digits in Test Data to 
Determine Conformance with Specifications": 

astm.org/Standards/E29.htm

γεγονός που δικαιώνει πλήρως τόσο την δική μας αναζήτηση όσο και 
την σχετική εδώ - αν όχι "συζήτηση", τουλάχιστον - αναφορά : είναι 
θέματα επίκαιρα. Ωραία! 

: ) 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Προς μεγίστη ευχαρίστησή μας μόλις διαπιστώσαμε ...
> ... παραπέμπει στα πρόφατα (2013) αποτελέσματα εργασιών υποεπιτροπής 
> της ASTM American Society for Testing and Materials - International



OK, διορθώθηκε!





> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipe...g_registration
> Sites requiring registration [Shortcut: WP:ELREG]
> 
> Outside of citations,[5] *external links to websites that require registration or a paid subscription to view should be avoided* because they are of limited use to most readers. Facebook and many online newspapers require registration to access some or all of their content, while some require a subscription. Online magazines frequently require subscriptions to access their sites or for premium content. If old newspaper and magazine articles are archived, there may be a fee for accessing them.
> 
> A site that requires registration or a subscription should not be linked unless the website itself is the topic of the article (see § Official links) or the link is part of an inline reference (see Wikipedia:Citing sources). Bibliographic citations should normally cite the most authoritative source for the publication (e.g., a copy of the newspaper article on the original newspaper's website rather than a copy on someone's blog), but may add a link to a free version if one is available and not a copyright violation.

----------


## pez

= [GeorgeVita]:[#202]: - Ενδιαφέρον. Αν βέβαια μεταφράζουμε, 
στα ελληνικά, πάντα την "συμβουλή" ως "υποχρέωση":

englishforums.com/English/DifferenceBetweenMustShould/bkrhk/post.htm

Δηλαδή, καλά που προλάβαμε και χαρήκαμε, όταν μάθαμε πως υπάρχει 
η αναφορά astm.org/Standards/E29.htm και την διασώσαμε [#201]... 

: )

Ε, να, αυτά είναι που έχει η wikipedia... - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= [SeAfasia]:[#196] - Αγαπητέ Κώστα, φοβάμαι πως, δυστυχώς, δεν 
υπάρχει περιθώριο παρέμβασης (from-)bal(ance|d-to-)un(balance|d) 
εδώ... - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

> = [SeAfasia]:[#196] - Αγαπητέ Κώστα, φοβάμαι πως, δυστυχώς, δεν 
> υπάρχει περιθώριο παρέμβασης (from-)bal(ance|d-to-)un(balance|d) 
> εδώ... - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος



Πέτρο,επειδή η γραμμή είναι balance 50Ω σε 50Ω;

----------


## SRF

> Πέτρο,επειδή η γραμμή είναι balance 50Ω σε 50Ω;



έχεις παρερμηνεύσει την σκοπιμότητα της χρήσεως και τις δυνατότητες, περιορισμούς ή και μειονεκτήματα της διατάξεως αυτής, καθώς και το τι σημαίνει εξ' ορισμού της! Δεν είναι "πανάκεια" σε κάθε πρόβλημα "προσαρμογών" η πρόσθεση & ενός BAL-UN !

----------


## pez

- [#183]:

= Robert A. Chipman: "Schaum's Outline of Theory and Problems of
Transmission Lines", McGraw-Hill, 1968, INTRODUCTION, CHAP. 1, 
p. 8, 1.4. References:

Αντί:

= 10. Smith, P. H., "Transmission Line Calculator", Electronics, 
vol. 12, 1939, p. 29-31.

Σαφώς:

- 10. Smith, P. H., "Transmission Line Calculator", Electronics, 
vol. 12, Issue 1, January 1939, p.p. 29-31.

americanradiohistory.com/Archive-Electronics/30s/Electronics-1939-01.pdf
13,126,071 bytes - PDF pages +2 : 31-34 -

Αντί:

= 11. Smith, P. H., "An Improved Transmission Line Calculator", 
Electronics, vol. 17, 1944, p. 130-133 and 318-325.

Σαφώς:

11. Smith, P. H., "An Improved Transmission Line Calculator", 
Electronics, vol. 17, Issue 1, January 1939, p.130-133, 318, 
320, 322, 324, 325

americanradiohistory.com/Archive-Electronics/40s/Electronics-1944-01.pdf
46,129,392 bytes - PDF pages +10 : 140-143, 328, 330, 332, 334, 335

- Νέο "Δώρο" -

: )

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

> έχεις παρερμηνεύσει την σκοπιμότητα της χρήσεως και τις δυνατότητες, περιορισμούς ή και μειονεκτήματα της διατάξεως αυτής, καθώς και το τι σημαίνει εξ' ορισμού της! Δεν είναι "πανάκεια" σε κάθε πρόβλημα "προσαρμογών" η πρόσθεση & ενός BAL-UN !



τότε;
Περί προσαρμογής της γραμμής μεταφοράς στην κεραία τι σημαίνει SRF;
Συμφωνώ σε ότι λες περι πανάκειας αλλά δε παύει να στέλνεις "σήμα" από πομπό στην κεραία,να το πω απλά!!
Τι είδους "σήμα" εαΌ°ναι αυτό;Ημίτονο,τετράγωνο,οδοντωτό,τρίγωνο;Πως θα το προσαρμόσεις εφόσον μπαίνει ο παράγοντας SWR και τα σχετικά;
Τι λες; :Biggrin:

----------


## electron

H σωστή προσαρμογή δεν είναι απαραίτητο να λυθεί με ένα balun. Το σωστό είναι η έξοδος του πομπού σου να είναι φτιαγμένη για να έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση 50Ωμ όπως και το φορτίο σου που είναι η κεραία αλλά και η γραμμή μεταφοράς, που είναι το καλώδιο σου. Αν τώρα κάτι από τα προηγούμενα δεν είναι ακριβώς 50Ωμ , τότε οδηγούμαστε σε λύσεις τύπου balun ή stub.

----------


## pez

- [#204]:

- Να θυμηθούμε ότι η "απογείωση" από το DC στο AC : ) γίνεται 
από την Πύλη ΕΦ : "Επιδερμικό Φαινόμενο", που θέλει, εντελώς 
χονδρικά, το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα να "αυτοπεριορίζεται" στην 
"επιδερμίδα" του αγωγού. Στην περίπτωσή μας, και με δυο λόγια, 
ο,τιδήποτε συνδέουμε στο άκρο ενός ομοαξονικού καλωδίων που  
είναι τέτοιο ώστε να "γεφυροποιεί" την εξωτερική επιδερμίδα του 
εξωτερικού-"cold" αγωγού-"μπλεντάζ" με την εσωτερική 
επιδερμίδα του ιδίου του cold, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την 
παντελώς ανεξέλεγκτη και απρόβλεπτη "λειτουργία" του 
συστήματος στο οποίο μετέχει το εν λόγω ομοαξονικό καλώδιο. 
Γίνεται λοιπόν φανερό ότι, αν θέλουμε να στήσουμε ένα τέτοιο 
"σύστημα", π.χ. εκπομπής ή λήψης, συνδέοντας στο άκρο ενός
ομοαξονικού καλωδίου μια συμμετρική διπολική κεραία - ένα 
"συνηθισμένο δίπολο" - και συγκολλώντας το ένα στέλεχος της 
κεραίας στον εσωτερικό-"hot" αγωγό του ομοαξονικού, και το άλλο 
στον cold, τότε η συγκόλληση στο cold  αφήνει ανοικτό και 
"εκτεθειμένο" σχεδόν ολόκληρο το υπόλοιπο του χείλους του cold, 
η επιδερμίδα του οποίου γίνεται έτσι η γέφυρα που συνδέει τις 
άλλες δύο επιδερμίδες, την εσωτερική με την εξωτερική του cold, 
οπότε η κεραία μας παύει να είναι το δίπολο που θέλαμε και 
γίνεται μια, κάποια, οπωσδήποτε "άλλη", διπολική-πάλι αλλά εν
γένει μη-συμμετρική κεραία, της οποίας, ενώ το ένα στέλεχος 
είναι αυτό που συνδέσαμε στο hot, το άλλο στέλεχος δεν είναι 
μόνον εκείνο που συνδέσαμε στο cold αλλά περιλαμβάνει και την, 
μέσω της "γεφυροποίησης", διακλάδωσή του προς τον εν γένει 
"ανεξέλεγκτο", απρόβλεπτο, και τελικά ανεπιθύμητο εκείνον αγωγό, 
ο οποίος διαμορφώνεται από την εξωτερική επιδερμίδα του cold, 
οπότε "κάτι πρέπει να γίνει". Την αποκατάσταση της λειτουργίας 
του συστήματος ως ελεγχόμενης, "αναλαμβάνουν" "διατάξεις" - όχι 
μόνον κυκλωματικές, αλλά και πεδιακές - που είναι γνωστές ως 
"baluns", με την ονομασία αυτή να συντίθεται - κττμγ - από μια 
"κυκλωματική" ορολογία που χρησιμοποιεί την έννοια της "γης" ή 
"γείωσης" - ή και, κατά τα ανωτέρω "προσγείωσης" : ) - και 
κατατάσσει την μεν διπολική κεραία στα "ισορροπημένα"-balanced, 
το δε άκρο του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου στα "ανισόρροπα"-unbalanced, 
ως προς την "γη", φορτία
- 
αν και από ό,τι βλέπουμε την θέση των φορτίων φαίνεται να την 
έχουν πάρει τα "σήματα" - προφανώς σε μια απόπειρα εξήγησης των, 
κατά τον οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο δήθεν "ανεξηγήτων" : )

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balun
 
This page was last modified on 28 April 2016, at 16:18,
κι εφόσον βέβαια δεν μας ειδοποιήσει ο [GeorgeVita], όπως στο 
[#203],  ό,τι εν τω μεταξύ κι αυτό "διορθώθηκε" : ) 
-
Στην -κττμγ - πραγματικότητα; Πρόκειται για διασύνδεση 
ηλεκτρομαγνητικών διατάξεων με "ριζικά διαφορετική" "γεωμετρία" 
- η μία, η ομοαξονική, έχει κυλινδρική επιφανειακή "γεωμετρία", 
και η άλλη, το δίπολο, έχει γραμμική στον χώρο "γεωμετρία". 
Σημειωτέον, τέλος, ότι πρωταρχικός σκοπός χρήσης ενός balun δεν 
είναι ούτε ο μετασχηματισμός, ούτε η προσαρμογή, αλλά η 
"μετατροπή", ας την πούμε, μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικού, ως άνω, 
"τύπου" φορτίων, εξ ου και και το balun δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ούτε 
ως μετασχηματιστής, ούτε ως προσαρμογέας, αλλά ως converter-
"μετατροπέας".

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

> H σωστή προσαρμογή δεν είναι απαραίτητο να λυθεί με ένα balun. Το σωστό είναι η έξοδος του πομπού σου να είναι φτιαγμένη για να έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση 50Ωμ όπως και το φορτίο σου που είναι η κεραία αλλά και η γραμμή μεταφοράς, που είναι το καλώδιο σου. Αν τώρα κάτι από τα προηγούμενα δεν είναι ακριβώς 50Ωμ , τότε οδηγούμαστε σε λύσεις τύπου balun ή stub.



σωστά Γιάννο,όλα τα εργοστασιακά είναι μετρημένα για 50Ω έξοδο....τώρα εγώ ρωτάω το Πέτρο πως θα χρησιμοποιήσω το προγραμμά του και που;
Δλδ,θα σαν εξομοίωση για trαnsmission line ή antenna matching;

----------


## electron

Αυτό είναι το ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ερώτημα που εδώ και τόσο καιρό επιμένουμε να μας αποσαφηνίσει ο κύριος καθηγητής αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε ένα τελικό συμπέρασμα, ωστόσο απ όσο έχω καταλάβει το πρόγραμμα που αναλύει εδώ και μήνες, δεν είναι δικό του αλλά κάποιου άλλου και μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο.

----------


## pez

= [SeAfasia]:[#211]: 

- Αγαπητέ Κώστα, αν και είχαμε συμφωνήσει σε μια άλλη σειρά με 
τα [#159][#160], εν πάση περιπτώσει, σε σχέση με αυτά που ρωτάς, 
μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις αμέσως τώρα την προετοιμασία σου για την 
χρήση των προγραμμάτων μας προσομοίωσης τριδιαστάτων Κεραιών με 
πεδιακούς μετατροπείς και ενσωμάτωση - αλλά δεν την συνιστούμε, 
λόγω της απώλειας ισχύος που εισάγουν - παθητικών κυκλωματικών 
μετατροπέων, με την μελέτη του [#210], που έχοντας υπ' όψιν μας 
άλλες, δικές σου πάλι, σχετικές ερωτήσεις, γράψαμε:

Baluns, τα Μυστηριώδη - Μετασχηματιστές - Προσαρμογείς - Μετατροπείς 

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SeAfasia

> = [SeAfasia]:[#211]: 
> 
> - Αγαπητέ Κώστα, αν και είχαμε συμφωνήσει σε μια άλλη σειρά με 
> τα [#159][#160], εν πάση περιπτώσει, σε σχέση με αυτά που ρωτάς, 
> μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις αμέσως τώρα την προετοιμασία σου για την 
> χρήση των προγραμμάτων μας προσομοίωσης τριδιαστάτων Κεραιών με 
> πεδιακούς μετατροπείς και ενσωμάτωση - αλλά δεν την συνιστούμε, 
> λόγω της απώλειας ισχύος που εισάγουν - παθητικών κυκλωματικών 
> μετατροπέων, με την μελέτη του [#210], που έχοντας υπ' όψιν μας 
> ...



δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει Πέτρο.... :Biggrin:

----------


## pez

, . . . .

----------


## pez

- Στο Πείραμα [p.gabr]:[#193][#194], βλέπουμε παντού unbalanced 
καλώδια και δεν βλέπουμε πουθενά, ούτε μία, balanced γραμμή. 
Συνεπώς, κατά την [#210] : κάθε απόρριψη της χρήσης ενός balun 
στο εν λόγω Πείραμα είναι ορθή - κι αυτό πέραν του γεγονότος ότι 
σκοπός του Πειράματος είναι μια απόπειρα προσέγγισης στην απ' 
ευθείας χρήση κουλούρας ως του ενός και μοναδικού φορτίου που 
συνδέεται στον πομπό. Οπότε, κάθε υπόδειξη δυνατότητας χρήσης 
balun είναι ατυχής, ενώ η όποια άλλη πολυσύνθετη μετατροπή - για 
παράδειγμα, σκεφτόμαστε, αυτή με δύο κυκλωματικά back-to-back 
baluns - είναι περιττή, αφού θα αντιβαίνει τον ως άνω σκοπό του 
Πειράματος.

- Καλή Ανάσταση! 

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SRF

> - Στο Πείραμα [p.gabr]:[#193][#194], βλέπουμε παντού unbalanced 
> καλώδια και δεν βλέπουμε πουθενά, ούτε μία, balanced γραμμή. 
> Συνεπώς, κατά την [#210] : κάθε απόρριψη της χρήσης ενός balun 
> στο εν λόγω Πείραμα είναι ορθή - κι αυτό πέραν του γεγονότος ότι 
> σκοπός του Πειράματος είναι μια απόπειρα προσέγγισης στην απ' 
> ευθείας χρήση κουλούρας ως του ενός και μοναδικού φορτίου που 
> συνδέεται στον πομπό. Οπότε, κάθε υπόδειξη δυνατότητας χρήσης 
> balun είναι ατυχής, ενώ η όποια άλλη πολυσύνθετη μετατροπή - για 
> παράδειγμα, σκεφτόμαστε, αυτή με δύο κυκλωματικά back-to-back 
> ...



Ευχομαι καλή ανάσταση, με υγεία και ευτυχία στην οικογένειά σας!

----------

pez (30-04-16), 

yin (30-04-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Θερμές ευχές για Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα με υγεία, χαρά και ειρήνη .
Τα κύματα ας είναι γαλήνια αλλά όχι   στάσιμα.

----------

pez (30-04-16), 

yin (30-04-16)

----------


## pez

| Subject: [ra] The Earliest Electromagnetic Instruments [*]
| Sent...: Thursday, May 05, 2016 1:02 AM
| To.....: "loose-connection" loose-connection@120pi.op4.eu
|
| The Earliest Electromagnetic Instruments, Robert A. Chipman,
| Paper 38, Smithsonian Institution United States, National
| Museum Bulletin 240, 1966, p.p. 121-136
|
| archive.org/details/bulletinunitedst2401966unit
| PDF pages 139-154
|
| Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος
|
| * 
| "And to you, Miss O’Shaughnessy, adieu. I leave you the rara 
| avis on the table as a little memento." - The Maltese Falcon

----------

CybEng (05-05-16)

----------


## SRF

> | Subject: [ra] The Earliest Electromagnetic Instruments [*]
> | Sent...: Thursday, May 05, 2016 1:02 AM
> | To.....: "loose-connection" loose-connection@120pi.op4.eu
> |
> | The Earliest Electromagnetic Instruments, Robert A. Chipman,
> | Paper 38, Smithsonian Institution United States, National
> | Museum Bulletin 240, 1966, p.p. 121-136
> |
> | archive.org/details/bulletinunitedst2401966unit
> ...



Ευχαριστούμε, αλλά κάτι "κλούβιο" έχει το ωόν και δεν ανοίγει! 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## pez

= [SRF]: [#220]: Όχι, δεν είναι κλούβιο : D αλλά, ναι πράγματι, 
σαν PDF, είναι μεγάλο...  XL. Γι αυτό ανοίγει δύσκολα. Είναι της 
υπομονής... Φραγκόκοτας, βλέπετε... : ) 

Οπότε, δοκιμάστε, σας παρακαλώ, αυτό:
archive.org/download/bulletinunitedst2401966unit/bulletinunitedst2401966unit.djvu

- με την ίδια, βέβαια, αρίθμηση σελίδων - που αν και δεν είναι  
της αυτής ΑΑ ποιότητας, ανοίγει μάλλον ευκολότερα, με το 
DjVuLibre, από εδώ:
djvu.sourceforge.net/

ενώ οι λοιπές, διαθέσιμες, παραλλαγές του, βρίσκονται όλες τους 
εδώ:
archive.org/download/bulletinunitedst2401966unit

- Χρόνια Πολλά! Και του Χρόνου! Με Υγεία! 

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr] : Πείραμα [#193],[#194] - "Συμπέρασμα" : [#195] :

- Και βέβαια συνεχίζουμε, ακόμα, να απασχολούμαστε με τα 
αποτελέσματα του πολύ ενδιαφέροντος αυτού Πειράματος
-
του οποίου σκοπός ήταν, υπενθυμίζουμε, να αποδείξει πειραματικά 
την δυνατότητα που μπορεί να έχει μια "κουλούρα" γραμμής για να 
χρησιμεύσει "σαν φορτίο" σε πομπό, δηλαδή, υπενθυμίζουμε επίσης,
την δυνατότητα πρακτικής χρήσης ενός "καλωδίου" "μεγάλου μήκους" 
σαν φορτίο πομπού με μια λίγο-πολύ "γνωστή" αντίσταση, με σκοπό 
να αποφύγουμε τις όποιες δυσάρεστες συνέπειες μπορεί να έχει μια 
παντελώς ανεξέλεγκτη, με την απ' ευθείας τροφοδοσία της κεραίας, 
"εκπομπή στον αέρα" κατά την διάρκεια των ρυθμίσεων, ας πούμε 
"συντονισμού", του πομπού
-
και σκεφτόμαστε κατά πόσον οι επιδιώξεις του επιτυγχάνονται όχι 
- το τονίζουμε αυτό - τόσο επειδή αυτό που, αν καλά βλέπουμε, 
στήθηκε σαν "καλώδιο" μπορεί να μην είναι μια "εντελώς γραμμή", 
αφού, από ό,τι φαίνεται, αποτελείται από δύο διαδοχικώς 
συνδεδεμένα με ένα, ανοικτό κατά το κεντρικό του στέλεχος, ταυ, 
ταφ ή Τ, καλώδια, και με το δεύτερο εξ αυτών να είναι λίγο-πολύ 
"στον αέρα", "ανοικτό", ή, ακόμα, επειδή οι ενδείξεις του 
συντελεστή ανάκλασης επί του Χάρτη Smith ή του "βουσουβουρου" 
VSWR, ή, τελικά, της .Ζinp για αυτό το "καλώδιο", σαν να μας 
φαίνεται πως, πολύ χονδρικά πράγματι, επιβεβαιώνουν τις εν λόγω 
επιφυλάξεις μας για το "καλώδιο" αυτό, ή, τέλος, επειδή 
παραβλέπουμε τους κονέκτορες καθώς και τα πρότυπα, υποθέτουμε, 
φορτία τα οποία επίσης υποθέτουμε πως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στο 
καλιμπράρισμα, όσο για το αν "οι λοιπές" θεμελιώδεις "συνθήκες" 
διεξαγωγής του Πειράματος, ήτοι η μεταβολή της συχνότητας 
λειτουργίας για σταθερό μήκος ενός καλωδίου, μπορεί να θεωρηθούν 
πως είναι ικανές ποτέ να αποδώσουν αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων που να 
δύνανται να αναπαριστούν ικανοποιητικά εκείνα τα αποτελέσματα 
που προσδοκούμε μεν να- πλην όμως, κυριολεκτικά, φανταζόμαστε 
εδώ πως θα- πάρουμε κάτω από ριζικά διαφορετικές συνθήκες, ήτοι 
σε σταθερή συχνότητα, ή πολύ καλύτερα σε πολλές συχνότητες, ή 
ακόμα και με σάρωση ζώνης συχνοτήτων, για μεταβλητό μήκος 
καλωδίου, όπως προτείνουμε, π.χ. για την κουλούρα του [leosedf]:
[#191], που μπορεί να μην τον πειράξει αν θα συνεχίσει να την 
κόβει λίγο-λίγο και για κανένα, ας πούμε, μέτρο ακόμα - όπως 
λογαριάζουμε : ) 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Χρόνια πολλά 
Κύριε Πέτρο κοιτάξτε μια σημαντική διαφορά ανάμεσα στο αποτέλεσμα του πειράματος και στις ενδείξεις του ΤLDdetails

Nα εξηγήσω λίγο δυο πράγματα για την διαδικασία και το τι βλέπουμε.
Πριν ξεκινήσει η κάθε τέτοια μέτρηση γίνεται ενα calibration στην πόρτα που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε με φορτία OPEN-SHORT-LOAD 50ΩΜ


Αφου τελείωσε το πρώτο μέρος του πειράματός με τον χάρτη smith εν συνεχεία πάτησα το κομβίο μέτρησης SWR

9-5-2016 8-37-46 μμ.jpg


Bλέπουμε  με μια πρώτη μάτια οτι το swr ειναι κυμαινόμενο (εννοείται στο σημείο εξόδου της πόρτας του αναλυτή ,η αλλοιως εάν τον συνδέαμε ,το τι θα έβλεπε η έξοδος του πομπού μας )


 
Η προτελευταία γραμμή αντιστοιχεί σε SWR 1 ενώ κάθε οριζόντιο κουτάκι προς τα επάνω +1



9-5-2016 8-39-18 μμ.jpg




Οι διακυμάνσεις στο swr


9-5-2016 8-40-21 μμ.jpg

YΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΑ εκ των υστέρων οτι το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποίησα ηταν περίπου 9 μέτρα
Ετσι εδω βλέπουμε τον κύκλο που κάνει το SWR Διερχομενο από το μέσον κάθε πλαγίας γραμμής .
Ετσι έχουμε μια πρώτη επιστροφή στους 5,5 στους 11 στους 17 και τέλος ολοκληρώνεται με ένα πλήρες μήκος κύματος στους 22ΜΗΖ  
Kαι με τον τύπο υπολογισμού για το rg-58 βγαίνει όντως ότι ένα καλώδιο 9 μέτρων εχει συχνότητα συντονισμού (ολοκλήρου μήκους L)τους 22μηζ περίπου.





Στους 195Μηζ


9-5-2016 8-35-27 μμ.jpg

  βλέπουμε τι μετράει το όργανο ενώ βάσει της μετατόπισης  έχω υπολογίσει και στους 182μηζ





Στο επίμαχο  πρόγραμμα έχω βάλει καλώδιο rg-58 (ότι να ναι) και φορτίο όχι ακριβώς ανοικτή γραμμή ,άλλα μια τυπική  22.500ωμ 
(Δεν θα εξετάσουμε εδώ εάν τα στοιχεία τα καλώδια και τα μέτρα  είναι ακριβώς έτσι , γιατί σίγουρα δεν έγινε όπως έπρεπε ,αλλά να δούμε μια διάφορα σημαντική  που προκύπτει )
.
9-5-2016 9-09-33 μμ.png

  βλέπουμε σωστά ότι στους 5.5 μηζ η γραμμή μας έχει συμπεριφορά L/4

Kαι στους 11  είναι πλέον L/2
9-5-2016 9-12-05 μμ.png

Ομως αυξάνοντας την συχνότητα εισόδου βλέπουμε το SWR (at input) ναι μεν σωστά να πέφτει, άλλα όμως δεν φαίνονται ανεβοκατεβασματα που βλέπουμε στον αναλυτή ( προχωράει  σταθερά  προς χαμηλότερη τιμή, όσο εμείς μεγαλώνουμε την συχνότητα)

  Έκανα κάποιο λάθος εγώ, η υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που τώρα δεν το καταλαβαίνω??????

----------

Brown Fox (10-05-16), 

GiwrgosTH (10-05-16)

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#223] - Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για 
όλα αυτά, τα πολλά, τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Αλλά, όπως καλώς 
αντιλαμβάνεσαι, χρειαζόμαστε χρόνο για να τα μελετήσουμε, 
οπότε θα επανέλθουμε αμέσως μόλις έχουμε κάτι οριστικό να 
ρωτήσουμε ή/και να σχολιάσουμε. Με Θερμούς Χαιρετισμούς, 

-  Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- [#224] : 

Μόλις τώρα κατορθώθηκε να ολοκληρωθεί η απαιτούμενη 
προετοιμασία...

1 
Online μετατροπή από webm σε avi:

video.online-convert.com/convert-to-avi
-> Medium-High Compatibility (msmpeg)

2  
Classic Windows Player:

filehippo.com/download_media_player_classic/
-> 6.4.9.1

 : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#223] - [#224],[#225]:

- Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, 

- Αφού ελέγξεις, διορθώσεις και επιβεβαιώσεις τις ακόλουθες 
πειραματικές ενδείξεις για την .Zinp, όπως τις διαβάζω εγώ, 
ως στρογγυλοποιημένες τιμές μετά την αποκοπή του κλασματικού 
μέρους τους και μία-προς-μία από τα αντίστοιχα, εκ των ~5,000, 
frames που έχει το video σου [#194] :



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160511/000-020.gif

- σύγκρινέ τες ύστερα, σε παρακαλώ πολύ, με τις αντίστοιχες 
τιμές που εξάγει το [TLDetails] για το καλώδιο που εσύ επιλέγεις 
για να περιγράψεις την πειραματική σου "γραμμή".

- Με Θερμούς Χαιρετισμούς,

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κ. Πετρο όπως είπα το πείραμα ηταν για άλλο σκοπό , υπάρχει απόκλιση και διάφορες 
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία( όταν ξαναπάω) θα βγάλω ένα σωστό βίντεο με "επώνυμα" καλώδια πολύ αναλυτικό, ώστε να έχουμε καλύτερα στοιχεία σύγκρισης ,αναλύοντας όλη την συμπεριφορά  ενός μήκους κύματος καλωδίου- σαρώνοντας ζώνη συχνοτήτων  για μια πλήρη περιστροφή στον χαρτη smith.

----------

Brown Fox (12-05-16)

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#227] - Εντάξει, αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, 
αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Όμως, σε παρακαλώ θερμώς όπως, πριν 
πραγματοποιήσεις την επόμενη επίσκεψή σου, αν σου είναι δυνατόν 
ας μας ενημερώσεις πρώτα σχετικώς έτσι ώστε, να συζητήσουμε την 
οργάνωση του πειράματος που θα διεξαγάγεις. Πάντως, και σε κάθε 
περίπτωση, σκοπεύουμε να επανέλθουμε κάποια στιγμή με την 
"καθαρόγραφη" καταγραφή και άλλων τιμών του ενδιαφέροντος 
Πειράματός σου καθότι, ας το πούμε κι αυτό, εμείς σαν να 
διακρίνουμε πως έχουμε σαν φορτίο μια "γραμμή" που αποτελείται 
από οκτώ 8 "εξαρτήματα", συνδεδεμένα 
- 
υποθέτοντας ότι ό λ α τα εξαρτήματα αυτά είναι "Υψηλής 
Συχνότητας" και με την ίδια nominal value χαρακτηριστικής 
αντίστασης "50 Ω" 
- 
ως εξής:

= 85046A 
| Port 1
o APC-7/sexless
+ 
o APC-7/sexless 
| Adapter :   0/8
o Type-N/f 
+ -----Reference-Plane----- 
o Type-N/m 
| Adapter : 1/8
o BNC/f
+
o BNC/m 
| Connector : 2/8
o Tip 
o End 
4 Cable : 3/8
o End 
o Tip 
| Connector : 4/8
o BNC/m
+
o BNC/f
|
+--- T-Type : 5/8 ---o : BNC/m : Not Connected : OPEN 
|
o BNC/f
+
o BNC/m
| Connector : 6/8
o Tip 
o End 
| Cable : 7/8
o End
o Tip 
| Connector : 8/8
o BNC/m
=
OPEN

οπότε και θέλουμε να το ψάξουμε και άλλο το πράγμα... 

: )

- Τώρα. Ας ξαναπούμε πως όλα αυτά, τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, 
κατάφεραν και κέντρισαν και το δικό μας ενδιαφέρον, που 
αναζωπυρώθηκε, και μάλιστα "για τα καλά" : ) , έτσι ώστε, 
ας το "εκμυστηρευθούμε" : D και αυτό, αποφασίσαμε κι εμείς όπως 
επιχειρήσουμε οσονούπω την επανέναρξη λειτουργίας και του δικού 
μας - ανεξάρτητου, προσωπικού και ιδιωτικού - ερευνητικού 
συστήματος μετρήσεων, η οποία, για διαφόρους λόγους ανεξαρτήτους 
της θελήσεώς μας, έχει από αρκετών ετών ανασταλεί, κι ας 
ελπίσουμε πως - αν βέβαια όλα-όσα το συναποτελούν δουλεύουν 
ακόμα... - θα τα καταφέρουμε τελικά να το ξαναστήσουμε και να το 
ξαναθέσουμε σε λειτουργία, με Νέο Πείραμα που σκοπεύουμε να 
οργανώσουμε ως Πρώτο, να έχει να κάνει με μια τύπου 
"cut-and-try" γραμμή, όπως δηλαδή ήδη προτείναμε στο [#222]...

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SRF

> = [p.gabr]:[#227] - Εντάξει, αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, 
> αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Όμως, σε παρακαλώ θερμώς όπως, πριν 
> πραγματοποιήσεις την επόμενη επίσκεψή σου, αν σου είναι δυνατόν 
> ας μας ενημερώσεις πρώτα σχετικώς έτσι ώστε, να συζητήσουμε την 
> οργάνωση του πειράματος που θα διεξαγάγεις. Πάντως, και σε κάθε 
> περίπτωση, σκοπεύουμε να επανέλθουμε κάποια στιγμή με την 
> "καθαρόγραφη" καταγραφή και άλλων τιμών του ενδιαφέροντος 
> Πειράματός σου καθότι, ας το πούμε κι αυτό, εμείς σαν να 
> διακρίνουμε πως έχουμε σαν φορτίο μια "γραμμή" που αποτελείται 
> ...



Εξαιρετικά! Δεν βρίσκω λόγο ώστε να μην δουλεύουν όσα το αποτελούν... ακόμα, οπότε θα έχουμε και φωτογραφίες δοκιμών μέσω ένός ΗΡ8505 σε πλήρη διάταξη? 
Ίσως αν βρω χρόνο να συμμετέχω εν παραλλήλω και με μετρήσεις από το δικό μου εργαστήριο... 
Αν και λόγω υπερβολικού φόρτου υποχρεώσεων, που προσφάτως υπερβαίνουν τον διαθέσιμο τελικά εργασιακό χρόνο μου, αναγκάζομαι σε ιδιαίτερα μεταμεσονύκτιες αναγνώσεις του φόρουμ εδώ...

----------


## p.gabr

Προτείνω λοιπόν να γίνουν μετρήσεις όπως είπα , εδω διορθώνω την τελευταία μου πρόταση που έγραψα από λάθος για μια πλήρη περιστροφή στον χάρτη smith, αλλά για δύο .Έτσι θα έχουμε την πλήρη εικόνα του καλωδίου σε όλο το μήκος κύματος. 

Θα συνδέσω πρώτα το καλώδιο κουλουρα που είχα στο βίντεο, που ήταν περίπου 4,7 μέτρων και είχε φτιαχτεί για λ/4 στους 10 Μηζ ,λογικά θα πρέπει να ολοκληρώσει στους 40 Μηζ όλο το μήκος κύματος ( με δυο περιστροφές στον χάρτη smith ) και σαν δεύτερη ανάλυση να δούμε το SWR  (at input ). Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να έχουμε μια εικονα καλή  και επειδή έχουν υπάρξει εδώ πολλές συζητήσεις κατά καιρούς να το δούμε  όχι μόνο σαν ανοικτή γραμμή, αλλά τετματισμενο με 200ωμ/swr-4 και με 100ωμ/swr-2
Παράλληλα έχω την δυνατότητα να συγκρίνουμε τις τιμές σε ολη την διαδρομη  και με άλλο οργανο HP 4193A ( vector Impedance Meter)

Τέλος να δούμε και ένα RG-213 καθώς επίσης και την συμπεριφορά του RG58/4,7m πάνω από τον 1GHZ και κατά πόσο συγκλίνει για υποφερτό  φορτίο σαν ανοικτή γραμμή. 

Τους χαιρετισμούς μου και από βδομάδα πιστεύω να γίνει.

----------


## pez

= [SRF]:[#229] - Χε! Χε! Καλά... Καλά... Αφήστε... "Ξέρουμε 
καλά" εμείς τι αγωνίες πάλι θα τραβήξουμε... Οπότε, πέστε 
καλύτερα πως θα προσπαθήσουμε, και θα δούμε, αν θα δούμε, όπως 
ελπίζουμε πως θα δούμε : ) Όμως : Πολύ ωραία! Μακάρι να 
συμμετάσχετε κι εσείς! Όσο για τα μεταμεσονύκτια μηνύματα; Μια 
ματιά στην ώρα αποστολής τους τα λέει όλα...

: )

= [p.gabr]:[#230] - Εντάξει! Δηλαδή, Πολύ Εντάξει! Οπότε, 
σχετικό μήνυμά μας ακολουθεί σχετική μελέτη μας... Να το 
σκεφτούμε, όσο μας είναι δυνατόν, καλύτερα το Νέο Πείραμα... 

: ) 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[#230] :

 - Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, 

Σκεφτόμαστε πως αν πράγματι ενδιαφερόμαστε όλοι μας όπως 
αποπειραθούμε μια διεξαγωγή επιστημονικών μετρήσεων με τον AVNA, 
στον οποίο εσύ έχεις την δυνατότητα πρόσβασης, τότε θα πρέπει, 
πριν από το οποιοδήποτε νέο πείραμα,  να αναζητήσουμε στο 
διαδίκτυο την δυνατότητα του μηχανήματος αυτού να καταγράφει και 
να διαθέτει με ανοικτά αναγνώσιμο τρόπο, τις 3 + 1 τιμές του 
συντελεστή ανάκλασης ανά συχνότητα, γεγονός, δηλαδή, που θα 
διευκολύνει τα μάλα κάθε σχετική επιστημονική απόπειρα, αλλά, 
πριν το κάνουμε εμείς αυτό, σε παρακαλούμε όπως αποφασίσεις αν 
εσύ είσαι διατεθειμένος, εφόσον βέβαια έχεις και την δυνατότητα 
πρόσβασης στα αποτελέσματα μιας τέτοιας καταγραφής, να 
υποβληθείς στην ταλαιπωρία μιας τόσο χρονοβόρας διαδικασίας όπως 
είναι αυτή. 

- Χαιρετισμούς, 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κυριε Πετρο
Τα manual του Αgiled 4396B  υπάρχει 
http://anlage.umd.edu/Microwave%20Me...4396-90072.pdf

Καθώς και του  Αgiled85046 S Parameter που το συνοδεύει για αυτές τις μετρήσεις. 

http://www.iproweb.fr/test/0%20-%20M...L%2085046A.pdf

Εγώ σκοπεύω να πάω και να σας δείξω αυτά που ξέρω να κάνω ,νομίζω δε ότι πρώτα πρέπει να γίνει η δοκιμή  και μετά να το μελετήσετε εσείς. Γιατί ότι και  να υποθέσουμε μέσα από τα γραφόμενα, πάλι θα πρέπει να γίνει μια διασταύρωση .
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν και  θα φροντίσω να έχω και καλό βοηθό, να μην τρέμει το χέρι του στο βίντεο  :Biggrin:

----------


## pez

= [p.gabr]:[233] Εντάξει, αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, εσύ αποφασίζεις : ) 
αλλά ας προσθέσουμε πάντως ότι από μια πρόχειρη ματιά που ρίξαμε 
στο manual του 4396B, που είχες την καλοσύνη να μας υποδείξεις, 
είδαμε πως, από ό,τι όλα δείχνουν στο κεφάλαιο C, "Saving and 
Recalling Instrument States and Data", στις σελίδες C-1 έως C-13 
- PDF 389 έως 401 - φαίνεται ότι είναι δυνατή η αποθήκευση, σε 
αναγνώσιμη ανοικτή μορφή,  του Calibration (Short, Match/Load, 
Open) και των μετρήσεων σε Floppy Diskette φορμαρισμένη σε DOS. 
Τέλος, ας μας επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσουμε ότι αν σκοπεύεις να 
καταδείξεις την δυνατότητα χρήσης μιας γραμμής ως φορτίου με 
σάρωση συχνότητας, αντί της - καταστροφικής - μείωσης του μήκους 
του καλωδίου, το πλησιέστερο - κττμγ - ανάλογο είναι να 
χρησιμοποιήσεις όσο πιο υψηλές συχνότητες σου επιτρέπει το 
μηχάνημα. Καλή Επιτυχία!

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Πέτρο, σας χρεώνουμε  μιάμιση ώρα απο κοινού μαζί με τον φίλο μου τον Μάριο   :Smile: 
Θα ακολουθήσουν τέσσερα  βίντεο, όταν με το καλό ολοκήρωθουν.

----------

pez (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

*Το καλιμπράρισμα του οργά**νου* 

Είναι η πρώτη εργασία που πρέπει να γίνει ,αφού καθορίσουμε την ζώνη συχνοτήτων που θα κινηθούμε. Επιλέξαμε σαν σημείο την έξοδο της πόρτας 1 και αυτό το επισημαίνω γιατί έχουμε την δυνατότητα το σετ απ να γίνει και μετά από αυτό το σημείο ,εάν έχουμε προσθέσει κάποιο καλώδιο που θα μας διευκολύνει. Στην περίπτωση αυτήν ακολουθείται η ίδια  διαδικασία και τα φορτία μπαίνουν στο τέλος του προστιθέμενου  καλωδίου.
Βέβαια το σετ απ είναι πολύ σημαντικό όσο πιο ψηλά ανεβαίνουμε και στην περίπτωση αυτή πρέπει να γίνεται με τα συνοδευτικά εργαλεία του οργάνου καθώς και οι συνδέσεις να είναι άριστα στην εφαρμογή. 

Έγινε το CAL με φορτία που απλά με διευκόλυναν και ελέγχθηκε επιπλέον εάν όντως είναι σωστό, με φορτίο swr- 2 και 4 , τιμής 100 και 200ωμ αντίστοιχα 

Πρότυπα φορτία και άλλες γέφυρες 

20160516_103001.jpg


Το βίντεο

----------

Brown Fox (16-05-16), 

pez (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

*RG-58C/U μήκους    4.85 μέτρων συχνότητα σάρωσης 1 -40 mhz*

 



Παρατηρούμε όλη την συμπεριφορά του καλωδίου, σε πλήρη διαδρομή ενός μήκους κύματος
Αυτό που πρέπει τώρα να επανεξετάσουμε εάν το SWR και οι διακυμάνσεις  που μας δίνει ο αναλυτής ,συμφωνεί και το πρόγραμμα

----------

Brown Fox (16-05-16), 

pez (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

*RG-58C/U μήκους    4.85 μέτρων συχνότητα  1 -40 mhz Η μέτρηση με το vector impedance meter   (HP 4193A)
*
Μια πιο απλή μέτρηση, που  τα στοιχεία σχεδόν συμφωνούν
Συγνώμη επικεντρώθηκα σε μερικά σημεία , σφάλμα μου, μου έπρεπε να πάω ανά μεγάκυκλο και να καταγράψω όλα τα στοιχεία. Θα καθυστερούσε λίγο αλλά θα είχαμε μια καλή βάση

----------

Brown Fox (16-05-16), 

pez (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

*RG-223/U  τριών μέτρων συχνότητες σάρωσης* * 100-150μηζ*

Να πω ότι τυχαία έγινε σε αυτή την συχνότητα η οποία συνέπεσε να είναι και το σημείο διαδρομής, ενός και μισού μήκους κύματος  Ετσι ότι βλέπουμε είναι από 1,1/2 έως 2,1/4 μήκους κύματος. 


ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ μου που εκεί που τελείωσα δεν έβαλα και το RG-58

*Oτι πάντως και να έκανα, πάντα υπάρχουν και άλλα που θα μπορούσαν να γί**νουν* 






*Ευχαριστ**ώ τον Μάριο για την βοήθεια. 


*

----------

Brown Fox (16-05-16), 

pez (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Ο παλαίμαχος λειτουργικότατος  ξεκουράζεται .
Μακάρι να είχαμε την δυνατότητα να επιλέγαμε που θα κατέληγαν ..

20160516_103502.jpg

----------

pez (16-05-16), 

SRF (17-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Τα data της τελευταίας μέτρησης 
Συγνώμη και πάλι ,αλλά τότε θυμηθήκαμε να το σώσουμε   και έτσι χάσαμε τα πρώτα στοιχεία 


3.jpgΕΔΩ  ΤΑ DATA πιστεύω να ανοίγει 

data.zip

----------

pez (16-05-16), 

SeAfasia (16-05-16), 

yin (16-05-16)

----------


## pez

- Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, 

  Εκφράσαμε ήδη τις Θερμές Ευχαριστίες μας και σε παρακαλούμε 
  πολύ να διαβιβάσεις και τα Σέβη μας προς τον Κύριο Μάριο. 

  Χαιρετισμούς, 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστουμε και εμείς , οι ευχές θα μεταβιβαστούν καθώς και μια επαλήθευση στο καλώδιο RG-58G/U γιατί μάλλον το σημείωσα λάθος, πρέπει να ήταν το RG-58 C/U  Πάντως ο Μάριος εκτός της βοηθείας, είχε και σταθερό χέρι 

Tωρα που  ξαναείδα  το επίμαχο  πρόγραμμα , είδα ότι  η λίστα δεν περιεχέι το RG-223 ,κρίμα ...

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ



Edit

Επιβεβαιωμενο ότι το πρώτο καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιησαμε ήταν το RG 58 C/U μήκους  4,7m , διόρθωσα δε και τα αρχικά ποστ για να μην φαίνεται το λάθος εκεί

----------


## Brown Fox

Off Topic
Παναγιώτη εκτός από τα Thanks και τα Thumbs up που σου έδωσα πρέπει να σου πω ότι σχημάτισα 
την εντύπωση ότι ο 'χώρος' που έκανες τις δοκιμές προσπάθησε να σου επιστρέψει κάτι από αυτά 
που τόσο πρόθυμα στο παρελθόν του προσέφερες .....
Και αυτό νομίζω τιμά αμφοτέρους...

----------

p.gabr (17-05-16)

----------


## electron

Επιτέλους αρχίζει να βγαίνει ένα νόημα μετά τους <τόνους> των μαθηματικών. Παναγιώτη σ ευχαριστούμε.

----------

p.gabr (17-05-16)

----------


## pez

... λόγω μεγάλου "Φόρτου Εργασίας" : )

 

 
- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160517/362c.gif 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

SeAfasia (17-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Πέτρο από που είναι το smith chart;

----------


## pez

= [SeAfasia]:[#247]: - Αγαπητέ Κώστα, ό,τι βλέπεις στο [#246]
είναι αποτέλεσμα του Νέου Πειράματος του Παναγιώτη [p.gabr]:
[#241], μετά από επεξεργασία μας με το [#55] : [OptiGraph]  
και το [#145] : [PaintShop Pro 5.03], "Computer για Όλους", 
Νοέμβριος 2004 : [CγΟ #243] - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SV1EDG

> Πάντως ο Μάριος εκτός της βοηθείας, είχε και σταθερό χέρι



Είναι που στο εργαστήριο είμασταν μόνο μουστακαλήδες...

----------


## pez

- Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά, μού ήρθαν στο μυαλό "συνειρμικά" που 
λένε : ) , τα ακόλουθα δύο αποσπάσματα βιβλίου για την Διαφορική 
Γεωμετρία [ Friday, May 06, 2016 9:13 PM, Project Euclid, 
loose-connection@120pi.op4.eu ]:

| PROBLEM  1.1. 
| *When Do You Call a Line Straight?* 
| projecteuclid.org/euclid.bia/1399917374#ui-tabs-1
| Differential Geometry: A Geometric Introduction 

= Πότε λες μια Γραμμή : "Ευθεία"; 

| Do not just pay attention to the words; Instead pay attention 
| to  meanings behind the words. But, do not just pay attention 
| to meanings  behind the words; Instead pay attention to your 
| deep experience of  those meanings.
| projecteuclid.org/euclid.bia/1399917374#ui-tabs-1

= Μη μόνο δίνεις προσοχή στις λέξεις. Αντιθέτως, δώσε προσοχή 
στις σημασίες πίσω από τις λέξεις. Αλλά, μη μόνο δίνεις προσοχή 
στις σημασίες πίσω από τις λέξεις. Αντιθέτως, δώσε προσοχή στην 
δική σου βαθιά εμπειρία από τις σημασίες αυτές.

- Λοιπόν; Ποιο είναι εδώ "ΤΟ ΠΡΌΒΛΗΜΆ" μας "0.0"; Κατά-την-
-ταπεινή-μου-γνώμη;

- *Πότε λέμε μια Γραμμή : "Μεταφοράς";*

: )

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

. . . . .

----------


## pez

- Πρώτα, να σπεύσουμε να προλάβουμε τον εκ Δυσμών της Κλεισούρας 
κοντοχωριανό [johnnkast]:[#7],[#164], "δηλώνοντας" πως οι 
επόμενες ερωτήσεις μας είναι - ας πούμε - "ρητορικές"... 

= "Αυτό" που ακολουθεί, τι είναι;

 

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160518/362f.gif 

- "Αυτό" είναι το αποτέλεσμα επεξεργασίας - κατά τον τρόπο 
[#248], και μετά από ώρες Εργασίας, αλλά χωρίς, κατά το [#235], 
τιμολόγιο χρέωσης άλλων : ) πλην, όπως πάντα του εαυτού μας - 
του αποτελέσματος [#241.3.jpg]: 



που, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, το πήρε ο Παναγιώτης [p.gabr] από το 
Νέο Πείραμά του [#236] έως [#241].

- Συγκεκριμένα: Με μαύρο χρώμα είναι οι ενδείξεις, τα ίχνη, που
άφησαν επάνω στο επίπεδο (των σύνθετων, μιγαδικών αριθμών) οι
πατημασιές του (σύνθετου, μιγαδικού) Συντελεστή Ανάκλασης ".ρ"
- άλλοι τον λένε "Γ", κι όταν μετριέται, με τι άλλο; με τον 
Network Analyzer, τον λένε και "S11", πράγμα που φαίνεται 
άλλωστε και πάνω-αριστερά στις εικόνες - όταν αυτός, 
παρακολουθώντας κατά πόδας και ένα-προς-ένα τα βήματα που όρισε 
για την συχνότητα ο Παναγιώτης, περιστράφηκε
-
 κάτω και από όλες τις λοιπές, εντελώς συγκεκριμένες, συνθήκες 
τις οποίες επίσης καθόρισε ο Παναγιώτης για την λειτουργία του
μηχανήματος μετρήσεων (τον Network Analyzer) που χρησιμοποίησε
-
"δεξιόστροφα" (ή πολύ καλύτερα: CW "κλοκγουάιζ" ή "κατά την
φοράν των δεικτών του παλαιού ωρολογίου") περί το σημείο Ο, το
επονομαζόμενο "Αρχή" του επιπέδου αυτού.

= Μα, καλά, "Αυτό" δεν είναι "Χάρτης Smith";

- Όχι. "Αυτό" δεν είναι "Χάρτης Smith". "Χάρτης Smith" είναι το
δίχτυ [#207], που με βρόχους τετράπλευρους (ως επί πλείστον, 
καθότι έχει και μερικούς τρίπλευρους αλλά και δίπλευρους) το 
ζωγράφισε ο Smith επάνω στο (σύνθετο, μιγαδικό) επίπεδο του ως 
άνω Συντελεστή Ανάκλασης, ή και γενικότερα κάθε άλλο δίχτυ "σαν 
κι αυτό", ίδιο, διαφορετικό, ολόκληρο ή μέρος, μεγαλύτερο, 
μικρότερο, πυκνότερο, ή αραιότερο, που ο καθένας μας είναι 
ελεύθερος να το ζωγραφίσει - ως "δικό του",  καθότι εκείνο, "του 
Smith", είναι, λέει, πατενταρισμένο - ένα δίχτυ, ας το πούμε, 
"δίχτυ τύπου χάρτη Smith", όταν, βέβαια, έχει πραγματικά 
κάποιους δικούς του λόγους να θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα 
τέτοιο δίχτυ, και εφόσον γνωρίζει, εννοείται, τις μαθηματικές 
σχέσεις του εξαποδώ, οι οποίες συνδέουν την (σύνθετη, μιγαδική) 
αντίσταση ενός φορτίου .Ζ
-
μέσω της πραγματικής (της σύνθετης, μιγαδικής, αλλά "χωρίς"
φανταστικό μέρος, που το φανταστικό της μέρος "δεν υπάρχει" 
υπό την έννοια [#161], εκείνης, δηλαδή, με μηδενικό φανταστικό 
μέρος) "χαρακτηριστικής αντίστασης του μηχανήματος μετρήσεων" 
(του Network Analyzer)
-
με τον .ρ (σύνθετο, μιγαδικό) συντελεστή ανάκλασης. Έτσι, 
λοιπόν, "Αυτό" είναι ο "σκέτος" .ρ, χωρίς οποιοδήποτε "δίχτυ 
τύπου χάρτη Smith": για να πάψουμε "να ρίχνουμε δίχτυα" "για 
να ανακατεύουμε τα νερά, να τα κάνουμε θολά, για να φαίνονται 
βαθιά", ήτοι, "απλώς και μόνον", για να μπερδευόμαστε...

: D

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

- ΥΓ Και με την ευκαιρία, στους σε κάθε τύπου δίχτυα μπλεγμένους
αφιερώνεται, των αναλογιών όλων τηρουμένων, Το Δίχτυ Τάκη Μπίνη, 
ως Το Αυθεντικό, καθότι θυμηθήκαμε εν τω μεταξύ πως, όπως λένε,  
πρόκειται - ακριβέστερα, και όλων των αναλογιών τηρουμένων - για 
Το Δίχτυ Νίκου Γκάτσου, σε Μουσική Σταύρου Ξαρχάκου, και σε Πρώτη 
Εκτέλεση από τον Τάκη Μπίνη, π.χ. από εδώ:
 youtube.com/watch?v=FkK_nW4Xc0Q

----------


## pez

- Μετά από αυτά, να παρατηρήσουμε τώρα ότι ο Παναγιώτης  [p.gabr] 
αντί για δύο περιστροφές που έλεγε πως θα ορίσει : [#230], μάς 
παρουσίασε ενδείξεις για μιάμιση περιστροφή, κι αυτήν στην ζώνη 
[100, 150] MHz, μη-συμμεριζόμενος, προφανώς, την γνώμη μας : 
[#232] : να χρησιμοποιήσει, δηλαδή, όσο πιο υψηλές συχνότητες 
του επέτρεπε το μηχάνημα, με τις δικές του αυτές αποφάσεις 
βεβαίως και να είναι σεβαστές : [#234].

- Όμως. Οι πειραματικές αυτές ενδείξεις συμμορφώνονται με την 
αναμενόμενη από σχεδόν όλους μας - εκτός του Παναγιώτη, 
οπωσδήποτε του [GiwrgosTH]:[#178], και πιθανόν και του [SRF]:
[#229], των ημών των ιδίων βεβαίως μη-εξαιρουμένων - σπειροειδή 
προς την Αρχή Ο, μορφή του μέτρου του Συντελεστή Ανάκλασης μιας 
Γραμμής Μεταφοράς;

- Λοιπόν. Εφαρμόζοντας στην ζωγραφιά [#252] τις αριθμητικές 
ενδείξεις που διαθέτουμε [#241]:[data.zip], παίρνουμε την 
ακόλουθη ζωγραφιά με την εντός αγκυλών πολική μορφή των ζευγών : 
[Μέτρο : καθαρός αριθμός, Φάση : σε μοίρες] για τις επτά 7, και 
μόνον επτά 7, ενδείξεις που έχουμε ήδη επιλέξει - "μόνον", αλλά 
όπως θα αποδειχθεί αμέσως παρακάτω είναι αρκετές για την εξαγωγή 
ασφαλών σχετικών συμπερασμάτων: 

  

op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160519/362h.gif

και από τα ζεύγη αυτά, καταχωρούμε στον ακόλουθο πίνακα το 
μέτρο ρ του Συντελεστή Ανάκλασης συναρτήσει της αυξανομένης 
συχνότητας: 



op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160519/366.gif

- Οπότε, επειδή "σπειροειδές, προς το κέντρο, μέτρο" σημαίνει 
συνεχή μείωση του μέτρου ρ του Συντελεστή Ανάκλασης, της 
συχνότητας f συνεχώς αυξανομένης, συνάγεται ότι από το ως 
άνω, μακριά από την Αρχή Ο, "αρχικό στιγμιότυπο" το οποίο 
διαθέτουμε από "ολόκληρη" την πειραματική καμπύλη που "θα" 
μπορούσαμε να είχαμε στην διάθεσή μας, δεν μπορεί να έχει, 
δυστυχώς, την μορφή που αναμένουμε - κι όλα αυτά, ενόσω, όπως 
μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον φαίνεται, δεν υπάρχει και τρόπος για 
την διαμόρφωση μιας αντικειμενικής, κοινής για όλους μας, 
αντίληψης για την Γραμμή Μεταφοράς, ίσως επειδή, κατά το [#250], 
οι περισσότεροι από εμάς προτιμάμε να κρατάμε για τον εαυτό μας 
την δική μας, υποκειμενική, έννοια που έχουμε για μια γραμμή 
όπως αυτή...

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

Κ Πέτρο 
Το πείραμα να μετρηθεί το 4,85m RG-58 σε συχνότητες Gh έγινε αλλά δεν παρουσιαστηκε για δύο λόγους  Πρώτον δεν είχα εκείνη την στιγμή τα πρότυπα φορτία και δεύτερον το αποτέλεσμα έστω με αυτά που είχα μου έδειξαν αμέσως ότι ήταν λάθος να προσπαθησουμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα με αυτό. 
Στην πρόχειρη αυτήν μέτρηση υπήρξε η εξής μορφή , ο κύκλος ήταν όλος μετατοπισμενος πάνω από το νοητό κέντρο υπερβαινοντας και το ανώτερο όριο 
Το λάθος λοιπόν είναι ότι ένα καλώδιο που το κοιτάμε στους 40mhz με μήκος  4,85m  αυτό το ίδιο δεν θα έχει  την ανάλογη  συμπεριφορά στους 400mhz υποθέτοντας ότι εξετάσουμε καλώδιο μήκους δεκαπλασιου, δηλαδή 48,5m  στους 10 Μηζ. Το γιατί είναι απλό πρώτον γιατί ξεπερνάει τα χαρακτηριστικά του δεδομένα και δεύτερον δεν λαμβάνονται οι υπόψιν οι ηλεκτρικές -ωμικες απώλειες. 
Επομένως το μεγάλο εύρος σάρωσης για το πείραμα σε αντικατάσταση μήκους καλωδίου ήταν εξ αρχής λάθος 

Τώρα για το πως ακριβώς συμπεριφερεται το καλώδιο σε συγκεκριμένο μήκος σε πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες είναι ένα άλλο θέμα που βεβαίως μπορεί να γίνει αλλά απαιτεί πολύ δουλίτσα για να βγει με ακρίβεια .Χαρακτηριστικά θα σας πω ότι στην αρχή κάναμε μια πρόβα και στο έλεγχο του SWR 4  με το φορτίο 200ωμ που είδατε μου το έβγαλε 4,3 ,αμέσως είπα του Μάριου ότι κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι το φορτίο που έγινε το setup δεν ήταν 50ωμ αλλά 47,3. Όπως καταλαβαινετε όλα στην διαδικασία αυτή πρέπει να είναι τέλεια. 

Έτσι λοιπόν αυτά που σας έδωσα ήταν σε λογικά πλαίσια και νομίζω σωστά Όχι ίσως αρκετά άλλα είπα Οτι .Ότι και να έκανα αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην είναι λίγο. 

Ίσως μια άλλη στιγμή το κοιτάξουμε ξανά.

----------


## dovegroup

> Τώρα για το πως ακριβώς συμπεριφερεται το καλώδιο σε συγκεκριμένο μήκος σε πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες είναι ένα άλλο θέμα που βεβαίως μπορεί να γίνει αλλά απαιτεί πολύ δουλίτσα για να βγει με ακρίβεια .Χαρακτηριστικά θα σας πω ότι στην αρχή κάναμε μια πρόβα και στο έλεγχο του SWR 4  με το φορτίο 200ωμ που είδατε μου το έβγαλε 4,3 ,αμέσως είπα του Μάριου ότι κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι το φορτίο που έγινε το setup δεν ήταν 50ωμ αλλά 47,3. Όπως καταλαβαινετε όλα στην διαδικασία αυτή πρέπει να είναι τέλεια. 
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν αυτά που σας έδωσα ήταν σε λογικά πλαίσια και νομίζω σωστά Όχι ίσως αρκετά άλλα είπα Οτι .Ότι και να έκανα αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην είναι λίγο. 
> 
> Ίσως μια άλλη στιγμή το κοιτάξουμε ξανά.



Βάζω το Kit Βάζεις Την Παρέα?
CalibrationKit.jpg

----------


## pez

- Αγαπητοί, 

- Παναγιώτη [p.gabr]:[#254], και Άκη [dovegroup]:[#255],

- Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά σας διαβεβαιώνω πως εμείς σκοπεύουμε 
να πάρουμε πάρα πολύ στα σοβαρά όλα αυτά που γράφετε, μόνον που 
τον καιρό αυτό έχουμε μια μεγάλη εκκρεμότητα, τόσο με το τεύχος 
του παρελθόντος Ιανουαρίου, που ακόμα εγώ το κρατάω ανοικτό, όσο 
και με εκείνο του τρέχοντος Μαΐου, και για τον λόγο αυτό 
καταβάλλω μεγάλη προσπάθεια να αυτοσυγκρατηθώ και να μην 
παρασυρθώ την στιγμή αυτή, από όλα αυτά, τα πάρα πολύ 
ενδιαφέροντα, που εσείς ως άνω γράφετε, οπότε, σας παρακαλώ πολύ 
να περιμένετε λίγο, μέχρις ότου ανταποκριθούμε οσονούπω στις εν 
λόγω δύο υποχρεώσεις μας, έτσι ώστε να επανέλθουμε, απερίσπαστοι 
πια, στα θέματα που θίγετε.

- Με θερμούς Χαιρετισμούς,

- Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## SV1EDG

> Βάζω το Kit Βάζεις Την Παρέα?
> CalibrationKit.jpg



Ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## pez

- Επειδή επίκειται η κυκλοφορία της εφαρμογής λογισμικού 
tlnomiva, σας παρακαλούμε πολύ να μας υποδείξετε, αν γνωρίζετε, 
οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή λογισμικού για γραμμές μεταφοράς που 
να χρησιμοποιεί επακριβή τυποποίηση ή/και να διατίθεται ως 
δωρεάν ελεύθερος ανοικτός κώδικας λογισμικού. Ευχαριστούμε,
- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

[#258] :

[*tlnomiva*]:



image : op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160606/375a.gif

setup : arg.op4.eu/software/floss/tlnomiva/tlnomiva1000setup.zip

source: arg.op4.eu/software/floss/tlnomiva/tlnomiva1000source.zip

paper : otoiser.org/index.php/ftpj/article/view/58

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- [#259] : - Ας δούμε τώρα τι έχουμε εδώ... : ) Λοιπόν. Ξεκινάμε 
με τα αρνητικά, όπου στα σίγουρα, και μέχρι στιγμής, γνωρίζουμε 
πως: (1) έχουμε επιβάλει περιορισμούς στον χειρισμό, όπως π.χ. 
αυτός, ο μείζων, της ανάλυσης 1920 x 1080, και (2) πως δεν 
έχουμε απαλλαγεί από όλα τα "μοιραία" σφάλματα λογισμικού, όπως 
π.χ. αυτά, τα μείζονα, τα "αναπάντεχα" Run-Time Errors, που 
κλείνουν την εφαρμογή κι έτσι χάνουμε μαζί : και την μέχρι τότε 
δουλειά μας, και την εμπιστοσύνη μας. Όμως. Ευελπιστούμε πως όλα 
αυτά είμαστε σε θέση να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε. Και πάμε στα θετικά, 
όπου επιχειρούμε εδώ να αντιμετωπίσουμε το μείζον - και πολύ 
χαρακτηριστικά "σύγχρονο", ως Σημείου των Καιρών - πρακτικό 
πρόβλημα της έλλειψης πληροφοριών για την ανοχή στις ονομαστικές 
τιμές των χαρακτηριστικών των καλωδίων = Πώς ; - Χρησιμοποιώντας 
το μείζον συμπέρασμα της έρευνάς μας για τις γραμμές μεταφοράς, 
που είναι το εξής: Σε * κ ά θ ε * γραμμή μεταφοράς, η φάση/
/γωνία/όρισμα zo , της χαρακτηριστικής της αντίστασης .Ζο , 
παίρνει * ο π ω σ δ ή π ο τ ε * τιμές * μ έ σ α * στο διάστημα 
---
pez: εδώ υπάρχει μια διαφωνία, ας την πούμε "επιστημονική"  
: D μεταξύ μας, επειδή αν και το "διάστημα" αυτό μπορεί πάντα να 
"βλέπεται" σαν μια "πεντακάθαρη" "συν-πλην" ανοχή, εν τούτοις, 
όπως επίσης πάντα συμβαίνει, υπερισχύει η "επιφυλακτικότητα", 
κι έτσι τελικά, αντί για ανοχή, λέμε πως έχουμε διάστημα, δηλαδή 
"Interval" στην [tlnοmiva]
---
που καθορίζεται * κ α ι * από την φάση/γωνία/όρισμα Γο , του 
συντελεστή της διάδοσης .γ , * κ α ι * από την συμπληρωματική 
της, ας την πούμε ~Γο , ως προς την ορθή γωνία, σε μοίρες :
~Γο = 90 - Γο , ως εξής:

-min{Γο,~Γο} < zo < +min{Γο,~Γο} .

= Συμπέρασμα; - Ξεκινάμε από τις * α π λ έ ς * αριθμητικές 
ονομαστικές τιμές που μας δίνουν, ως προδιαγραφές ή 
χαρακτηριστικά, για * μ ε ρ ι κ ά * μόνον από όλα τα μεγέθη 
που αφορούν τις γραμμές μεταφοράς, και "από αυτά που έχουμε", 
υπολογίζουμε πόσο μεγάλο-ή-μικρό είναι τo * δ ι ά σ τ η μ α * 
των τιμών για * κ ά θ ε * ένα από * ό λ α * τα μεγέθη που 
αφορούν τις γραμμές μεταφοράς.

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Συγγνώμην. Ήμασταν εξουθενωμένοι. Και "σβήσε-γράψε", χάθηκε
κυριολεκτικά στον δρόμο του upload... : ( - Τώρα όμως βρίσκεται 
πια εκεί που είπαμε [#259] πως θα βρίσκεται:

arg.op4.eu/software/floss/tlnomiva/tlnomiva1000setup.zip

 : )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- Η βασική αναφορά της [tlnomiva], εκείνη δηλαδή επάνω στην 
οποία αυτή πατάει, είναι η Εργασία [1] : "Transmission Lines - 
Part 1 : A Precise Formulation within the Distributed Circuit 
Model", που, όπως λέμε εκεί, έχει προσωρινά αποσυρθεί αφού 
είναι: "under revision with expanded additions", καθότι, μεταξύ 
διαφόρων άλλων, και σε συνδυασμό με την προστασία των προσωπικών 
δεδομένων όλων μας, παρέμενε αδιευκρίνιστη η δυνατότητα 
αναφοράς, πέραν εκείνης που υπήρχε στην παρούσα συζήτηση του 
forum, και των μελών του εκείνων, που με τις εποικοδομητικές 
παρατηρήσεις τους συνέβαλαν στην διαμόρφωση των απόψεών μας τις 
οποίες καταθέτουμε εκεί. Για τον λόγο αυτό σκεφτήκαμε πως το πιο 
σωστό που οφείλουμε να πράξουμε τώρα, που ξαναγράφουμε ολόκληρη 
την Εργασία [1] από την αρχή, είναι να σας ρωτήσουμε δημοσίως, 
κάθε έναν από όλους εσάς, που συμμετείχατε στην συζήτηση αυτή, 
όπως μας διαβεβαιώσετε ρητώς πως επιθυμείτε, χωρίς καμία 
επιφύλαξη, να συμπεριλάβουμε το ψευδώνυμο ή/και το 
ονοματεπώνυμό σας, μεταξύ εκείνων που αναφέρουμε πως συμμετείχαν 
εποικοδομητικά στην συζήτηση αυτή, έτσι ώστε να αποδοθούν τελικά 
και τα credits που σας οφείλονται. 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

CybEng (09-06-16)

----------


## SRF

> - Η βασική αναφορά της [tlnomiva], εκείνη δηλαδή επάνω στην 
> οποία αυτή πατάει, είναι η Εργασία [1] : "Transmission Lines - 
> Part 1 : A Precise Formulation within the Distributed Circuit 
> Model", που, όπως λέμε εκεί, έχει προσωρινά αποσυρθεί αφού 
> είναι: "under revision with expanded additions", καθότι, μεταξύ 
> διαφόρων άλλων, και σε συνδυασμό με την προστασία των προσωπικών 
> δεδομένων όλων μας, παρέμενε αδιευκρίνιστη η δυνατότητα 
> αναφοράς, πέραν εκείνης που υπήρχε στην παρούσα συζήτηση του 
> forum, και των μελών του εκείνων, που με τις εποικοδομητικές 
> ...




Προσωπικά δεν συμμετείχα, αλλά επικροτώ την ειλικρινή διάθεσή σας και σκεπτικό σας, περί σεβασμού γνωστοποιήσεως των ΠΔ.

----------


## p.gabr

Απλά θεατές μιας ακατανόητης εξέλιξης. 

Αυτό που έχω εγώ να πω ότι εάν επιθυμείτε να αναφέρετε το hlektronika.gr και το θέμα, ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος εάν έχει όρεξη να δει τον κόπο σας.

Έχω δε να προτείνω στους αγαπητούς διαχειριστές το θέμα να γίνει υπόμνημα,  καθώς και να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος καθ επιθυμία που εσείς θα ορίσετε. Το κουλούρες για φορτίο το αδικεί.

----------


## SV1EDG

Συμφωνώ με  τον Παναγιώτη.Στην διάθεση σας για κάθε πληροφορία χωρίς ψευδώνυμα και nicknames.

----------


## pez

- Αγαπητοί: 

1 [*CybEng*] : [262], [*SRF*] Γεώργιε : [263], [*p.gabr*] Παναγιώτη, 
[*genesis*], [*lepouras*] : [264], και [*SV1EDG*] Μάριε : [265] : 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που συνεισφέρατε τις σχετικές σκέψεις σας, οι 
οποίες είναι αυτές που μας υποχρέωσαν να σκεφτούμε ακόμα πιο 
πολύ το λεπτό αυτό ζήτημα για να αποφασίσουμε τελικά τα εξής : 
να προδημοσιεύσουμε εδώ την σχετική παράγραφο του paper 
παρακαλώντας συγχρόνως όχι όποιον συμφωνεί αλλά όποιον διαφωνεί 
με την συμπερίληψη εκείνων από τα στοιχεία του, τα οποία αυτός 
ο ίδιος έχει επιλέξει να δημοσιοποιήσει στον οποιονδήποτε 
αναγνώστη του διαδικτύου, είτε ο αναγνώστης αυτός είναι, είτε 
δεν είναι,μέλος του forum αυτού - δηλαδή, όπως ακριβώς είναι 
και τα ως άνω αναγραφόμενα στοιχεία - όπως αυτός μας το δηλώσει 
εντός, ας πούμε, μιας 1 εβδομάδας από την εν λόγω προδημοσίευση
για να προβούμε στην διαγραφή τους

2 [*p.gabr*] Παναγιώτη, [*genesis*], [*lepouras*] : [264], και 
[*SV1EDG*] Μάριε : [265] :

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την υπόδειξη περί υπομνήματος όμως το θέμα 
αυτό μπορούμε να το ξαναδούμε μετά την ολοκλήρωση της 
διαπραγμάτευσής του, τόσο ως paper, τουλάχιστον με το "Part 2" 
του, όσο και ως εφαρμογή, με την επέκταση της [tlnomiva] 
τουλάχιστον στους υπολογισμούς του βασικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού 
κυκλωματικού μοντέλου : γεννήτρια|πομπός-γραμμή-φορτίο|κεραία.

3 [*SV1EDG*] Μάριε : [265], αλλά και όποιος άλλος που δεν το 
δηλώνει μεν ρητώς, πλην όμως εμείς πιθανολογούμε, από όσα 
διακρίνουμε, την ύπαρξη σχετικού ενδιαφέροντός του :  

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, κι ας μας επιτραπεί να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί 
σας ιδιωτικώς, προς διερεύνηση των συνθηκών μιας περαιτέρω 
Επιστημονικής Συνεργασίας.

- Με Θερμούς Χαιρετισμούς,

 - Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- [261] : Όχι, δεν επρόκειτο για ζήτημα εξουθενώσεώς μας, αλλά 
για πρόβλημα του web server, που κατόπιν διαμαρτυρίας μας 
διορθώθηκε μεν αλλά, καθ' όλα τα φαινόμενα, παροδικά, αφού 
επανήλθε, οπότε - και με την ευκαιρία αυτή : ) -  ανεβάσαμε και 
τα δύο 2 σχετικά files και στο project μας [antennas] στο 
[sourceforge], "ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος εάν έχει" πράγματι "όρεξη 
να δει τον κόπο" μας : ) να τα τα κατεβάσει και από εδώ:

- sourceforge.net/projects/antennas/files/tlnomiva1000setup.zip

- sourceforge.net/projects/antennas/files/tlnomiva1000source.zip

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------

SRF (12-06-16)

----------


## pez

+-----------------------------------------------------------+
| Παραδειγματική Εισαγωγή Τιμών από τις Προδιαγραφές RG 214 |
+-----------------------------------------------------------+


1 Συντελεστής Ταχύτητας 

= Από τις Προδιαγραφές:

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160612/VF.gif

- Στρογγυλοποιούμε σε: 0.66


2 Χαρακτηριστική Αντίσταση

= Από τις Προδιαγραφές:

- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160612/Zo.gif

- Παίρνουμε ως ονομαστική τιμή: 50


3α Εξασθένιση - Αριθμητική

= Από τις Προδιαγραφές:
 


- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160612/A-numb.gif

- Παρατηρούμε ότι το πλήθος των τιμών δεν είναι επαρκές. 


3β Εξασθένιση - Γραφική

= Από τις Προδιαγραφές, που είναι ένα ευθύγραμμο τμήμα επάνω σε 
έναν χάρτη log-log, αναπαράγουμε, για δική μας ευκολία, το εξής:




- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160612/A-graph.gif

- Ελέγχουμε την αριθμητική - γραφική συμφωνία τιμών.  

- Προκύπτει ότι η εντός κοκκίνου πλαισίου τρίτη 3η αριθμητική 
τιμή, του βήματος 3α, δεν είναι συμβατή με την γραφική 
αναπαράσταση και την εξαιρούμε. 


+---------------------------------------+
| * Σ Η Μ Ε Ι Ω Σ Η * Σ Η Μ Α Ν Τ Ι Κ Η * 
+---------------------------------------+--------------------+
|
| - Εμείς χρειαζόμαστε για την [tlnomiva] ένα "ικανοποιητικό"
| πλήθος αριθμητικών τιμών για το Α συναρτήσει της συχνότητας,
| οπότε, αν το πλήθος των αριθμητικών τιμών είναι επαρκές, ας 
| πούμε καμιά δεκαριά ~10, τότε Δ Ε Ν χρειάζεται να  
| ακολουθήσουμε οπωσδήποτε τα επόμενα βήματα 4 και 5, αλλά 
| πηγαίνουμε κατ'ευθείαν στο βήμα 6
| 
+------------------------------------------------------------+


4 
Λόγω του ανεπαρκούς πλήθους των τριών 3 αξιόπιστων αριθμητικών 
τιμών, επιλέγουμε να εργαστούμε στην συνέχεια όπως λεπτομερώς 
περιγράφουμε στο paper : Pages v1-32, v1-33, v1-35 και
 Figures 29, 30: 

- otoiser.org/index.php/ftpj/article/download/58/51

οπότε προκύπτει ο τύπος Α~f, ως εξής: 

+---------------------------------------------------------+
| A[dB/100m] = ( 0.128201546/0.304 ) f[MHz] ^ 0.660727178 |
+---------------------------------------------------------+


5 
Επιλέγουμε 12, διαδοχικώς περίπου ισαπέχουσες στο log-log χάρτη, 
συχνότητες όπου και χρησιμοποιώντας τον τύπο αυτόν υπολογίζουμε 
το Α.


6 Δεδομένα Εισόδου στην [tlnomiva]

- Με το [Notepad] συντάσσουμε το clear-text file  με όνομα: 

[RG214-NominalValues.txt]  

ο οποίος βρίσκεται τόσο στο source όσο και στο installation 
folder του setup :

- arg.op4.eu/software/floss/tlnomiva/ 

στον οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνουμε όλα τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία μετά τα 
όποια σχόλια θέλουμε να βάλουμε στην υποχρεωτικώς παρούσα πρώτη 
γραμμή, ως εξής: 



- op4.eu/fora/hlektronika/20160612/tlnomiva-inp.gif

όπου εντός κοκκίνου πλαισίου βρίσκονται οι μόνον τρεις 3 
αξιόπιστες αριθμητικές τιμές.
 
- Καλή μας Επιτυχία!

: )

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

= Σε τι διαφέρουν οι δύο εφαρμογές ως προς την εισαγωγή 
καλωδίου; 

- Ως προς τα  VF και Ζο είναι "ίδια" : και τα δύο θέλουν Nominal 
Values. Ως προς την εξασθένιση όμως, τα πράγματα είναι εντελώς 
διαφορετικά. Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, το [TLDetails]  θέλει μια 
τριάδα από Κάππα - για εμάς : άγνωστον ακόμη το πως τα βρίσκει 
κανείς για να του τα δώσει - που ναι μεν σχετίζονται με την 
Εξασθένιση, αλλά για να μην - κι αυτό με επιφύλαξη, δική μας - 
τα χρησιμοποιήσει - οπωσδήποτε άμεσα - για την εξασθένιση, ενώ 
η [tlnomiva] θέλει ξεκάθαρα ένα σύνολο, από - όσο πιο πολλές, 
τόσο πιο καλές : ) - Nominal Values για την Εξασθένιση, μαζί με 
τις συχνότητές τους 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

- [#259], [#261], [#267] : Μόνον για λόγους τάξεως : ) Λοιπόν. 
Φαίνεται πως - μετά από παράπονα, διαμαρτυρίες, και δοκιμές - 
κατορθώθηκε, μάλλον, να μονιμοποιηθεί εκεί, η παρουσία του 
[tlnomiva1000setup.zip]   - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος

----------


## pez

_ - Συγγνώμην, που επειδή εδώ και μήνες χρησιμοποιούμε την γνωστή 
εφαρμογή μπλοκαρίσματος των διαφημίσεων και δεν είχαμε 
αντιληφθεί μέχρι τώρα, που χρειάστηκε να εγκαταστήσουμε τον 
firefox σε ένα μηχάνημα, την κερδοσκοπική ανοητολογία που 
πλαισιώνει τα γραφόμενά μας εδώ και μας υποχρεώνει, προς 
μεγίστην μας λύπη, να αποχωρήσουμε. 

- Νικολίτσα Γιαννοπούλου - Πέτρος Ζιμουρτόπουλος_

----------


## leosedf

Σε ενόχλησε δηλαδή που τόσο καιρό γράφεις δωρεάν τις θεωρίες σου ε? Μήπως θέλεις να βάλουμε και κανένα φράγκο να σου στήσουμε σελίδα δική σου?

----------

